# Sticky  Ultimate Questionnaire



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread

Good questions.

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Not that Im aware of. Maybe a relaxed stage in my life. Calm.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?
Observant. Lively. Sometimes harsh. Or maybe very harsh.

3.) What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
Im not very agreeable. Pretty straight edged in my own opinion, but because of choice. So people needing well roundness and polit correctness will end up licking their wounds. Thats just inevitable. Im oddly pretty much ok with who I am today actually, after some serious adjustments during the last years or so. So Id like to be who I am. I wouldnt want to be someone who invests too much effort into taking things in ones own hands. There is God and He is in control for all of us. What is relevant for me to admin is my own deficiencies and a nanoscopic life & Co. Thats all.

4.) A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
Fiesty. Fiery. A bit deep, I guess. But somehow calm during that all. Finding hard to describe it. I would add some more feeling to it. And understanding all of that, too.

5.) Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Of course there are. The world is full of all kind of people who have not attended unis psychology programmes but are self proclamed psychoanalysts. I dont consider those at all. But a closer circle, who actually know me, consider me far more than how I view myself. Its so contradictory to my own perception, they have started to annoy me in an irritating manner. So I left them. Or am trying to as they are pretty sticky folks. A lot of people see just the outside of one. And if thats posh, then whats inside is often just kinda accepted.

I do. Its point of reference. Some compare to fellow humans, and some to the Creator. The latter know where they stand, they first think they are the Creator in worst case scenarios.

6.) What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
I really dont know. Simplicity is pretty appealing, and has been for some while now. Had the opposite of that and the balanced version too, which didnt work too well for me. Im not into changing values. Modesty is more than ideal to me.

7.) What makes you like the personalities of some people?
Types would be n. And high health levels. I like one instinct stacking more than the rest too. Mine that would be.

8.) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
Selfadoration and robotic limitness to the here and this.

9.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
I used to be pretty good at that one. Now Im just into mental resting. But I was capable to flip things around and capitalize on them. I found that all a piece of cake. From small events in front of a hot dog stand to larger and deeper conflict managments and so forth. So confident overall. When we talk the wordly. When we talk the beyond, it requires my fullest attention, as that is already at the limits of my league. Co handleble, though too.

10.) How do you judge new ideas?
By results.

11.) What tends to weigh on your decisions?
Risk reward ratios.

12.) A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?
Praying. Swimmng.

13.) A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.
A waterpark visit. Multidimensional simultaneous covert escalations.

14.) Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
I LOVE IT. Anything or one that had my label as an authority is a hyperdream of mine. I love to submit to wisdom and intention purer than mine. I listen and execute with most focused attitude.

15.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
This is too deep to properly answer.

16.) How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
I value them. Fight or FIGHT.

17.) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
Both. I do and prefer both. But oneonones to the 2nd q.

18.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
My goal is to live as simplely as possible. It serves me well as it offers me normal peacefullness and also, ocasionally, something a bit more than what is to be gained in this world that is of this world. Latter not being under my control.

19.) What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
Not much. I mean the world is gonna fry, the humanity is on a freeride by free choive to hell, so whats there the be afraid of, really. Never really got freightened by stuff, it was always a part of the game.

20.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

Id like to have been born as infj. But what I ended up being, will do.


----------



## The Last

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> _*What kind of person are you and why?*_
> 
> I think I am mainly defined by my goals in life. I want to achieve the most I can in the amount of time I have.
> I have pretty large moral principles, certain standards have I have to live by regardless of whether it makes my job easier or not. My morals serve as the method to keep my ambitions in check, and they can get pretty rigid.
> But when it comes to actually working or influencing the environment around me, I tend to leave out my emotional feelings. I find that it if emotion is not backed up by proper reasoning behind it, then there is not much to work with.
> I think most of personality comes from that.


Te and vaguely Ni

_*



What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

Click to expand...

*_


> I want to be someone who is competent, and reliable. I also want to be someone who leaves a "legacy" behind, something that other people can point to when they need an example to follow.
> I want to be known as someone who accomplished a lot, and no matter what the world threw at him, always got back up due to his morals and willpower.
> 
> I don't want to be known as someone who is incompetent, unreliable, and who sacrifices their integrity for what solutions that are easy, but don't mean anything.
> To me, those people come across as weak. It may not be a fair judgement, but that is always my subconscious feeling about people like that.


Te-Fi


_*



A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Click to expand...

*_


> For what distinguishes me from others, I would argue it is how aloof I am. I also think I am more concerned with my future than most people are, sometimes to an unhealthy degree.
> I generally don't associate with others much because of these differences, and I feel like I can't connect with most people. Not because they are inferior or anything like that, but because I feel there is a fundamental disconnect there.
> 
> For what I could change, it would be for me to learn how to converse with other people, or to learn how to come to my own conclusions myself.
> As for people, I think I would be a lot more fulfilled if I had more personal relationships with people.
> In terms of figuring out my own conclusions, I have a hard time coming to a secure conclusion about anything myself. I have to consult other sources of information, and then categorize and take the things I deem useful to frame a conclusion. I find it frankly annoying at times, and it can lead to me becoming overly-reliant on people who have credentials backing them.


I, very baity Ni, but then you come to some weird contradiction because you can't come to your own conclusions which makes you sound like an Fe. However you said you would never want to sacrifice your integrity. Maybe this word means something different to you, but "integrity" means a whole. That you as a whole (your wholeness, internal consistency) cannot be compromised, but you need other people to come to conclusions for you is a weird one. However I think it could work as an Fe sort of thing that your internal consistency is based on other people's opinions. But then you say there is a fundamental disconnect between you and other people. I get that Ni would make you weird to others, but Fe should just be one who always wants to connect.


_*



Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

*_


> Personally from my experience, yes.
> I personally choose not to associate with others because I don't find it that useful to me most of the time. It is not because I inherently dislike them.
> Conversely, there are some people who think I hold ill-will against them. It ends up pushing people away lots of the time.
> I also tend not to use emotion lots of the time, because I find it not that useful in discussions. But that doesn't mean I am emotionless.
> But lots of people think I am cold, before even getting to know me.


This is more Te-Fi. It is extremely weird you can't make your own mind up.


*



What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Click to expand...

*


> Personally, in whatever I want to accomplish, I want it to be something that benefits people.
> It is also important to me to truthful whenever I can be, and to authentic to whoever I can.
> Displaying perseverance is also important. If you can get thrown to the ground, but have the strength to get back up, you have the ability to accomplish almost anything.
> 
> I came across these values when I was really young. They haven't changed much since then.
> To be honest, I don't think these values are ever going to change. They are what help push me forward.


More Te-Fi maybe Si


*



How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

Click to expand...

*


> The first thing I do is create a game plan. I tend to categorize and emphasize what will be most useful to get done or accomplished first. Then I'll finish whatever is the next priority.
> Then my system repeats itself, getting more and more systematized and efficient each time. Once the new situation becomes solved, it no longer is an "unknown" situation. That is my way of dealing with it.
> I personally welcome change and "unknown situations", as it means something is getting done. I just need a plan or a system to work in that environment effectively.


Te


*



How do you judge new ideas?

Click to expand...

*


> If it does not share a conclusion I agree with, then I will naturally be hesitant to accept it. No matter how logical the inner framework of the argument is.
> In order for me to accept a new idea, I have to look into it myself. I will consult various sources (usually sources I deem trustworthy), and then make my judgement from there.


Te-Fi I think the I-TJ part is mostly consistent.


*



What tends to weigh on your decisions?

Click to expand...

*


> Usually, it is whatever decision makes the most sense at the time, in the context of everything.
> Whether I deem it right or wrong can play a massive factor too, if I deem it incompatible with my morals, I will often throw out a possibility altogether.
> For example, for the longest time, I refused to apply for Metis scholarships. I felt I should earn my accomplishments based on my own merit, instead of it being simply because I was born in a certain bloodline.
> Irrational? Yes. I was only convinced after my whole family told me the government gives the Metis government money anyway, and lots of the money is left wasted because almost nobody applies.


Broadly anything


*



A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> I find that just being alone recharges me. After work, I will often just head straight home, and then just simply study what I am interested in. By the time the next shift rolls around, I feel mostly re-energized.
> As much as I do my best work when life gets chaotic, it is incredibly draining after a period of time. Just constantly adapting and improvising makes my brain work in overtime, and so I need more time to rest afterwards.


I and J


*



A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.

Click to expand...

*


> An enjoyable situation to me is one where I am offered a certain expectation, but they then give me enough freedom to pursue that expectation in my own way.
> That way, there is an end-goal in sight. But there is enough room for me to approach new concepts and situations, and to adapt to them in a method I deem the most efficient. It makes me feel accomplished.
> 
> A stressful situation to me is one where I am constrained by lots of expectations, and external influences that don't come from myself.
> If people want me to get something done, give me enough breathing room where I can develop a system.
> If I am getting constantly suffocated by what other people want, I am not going to get as much done.
> I am often concerned with performing as well as I can, and when people make me keep changing my method, I am not going to get as much done as I could have.
> 
> Also, I hate wasting time.
> If I can get a project done right now with the resources I have, I need to work on it. When some people tell me "no rush", it drives me up the wall.
> Often enough, we start working on it when we have dozens of other projects to do. It would have made more sense if we finished it when we had time to spare.


Ni-Te


*



Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

Click to expand...

*


> I like to take authority on a case-by-case basis.
> I don't mind being told what to do, as long as their method makes sense, and matches what the external data shows.
> Authority figures are also important, and they help keep order.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a few figures who use their power to squash new ideas that may work better and more efficiently. There are also a few who embrace new ideas without subjecting to the same scrutiny they do others.
> Those types of authority figures annoy me, as they are not really doing their job. They are just playing politics instead of focusing on what works.
> 
> In my jobs, I tend to distance myself from authority figures. That way I have enough space to get the job they want to me to get done, done. But I am left with enough room to tackle the situation in a manner I deem fit, while still striving to hit those expectations set on me.


IJ


*



Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

*


> Order and chaos, to me, go hand in hand with one another.
> For me, I need some degree of chaos in order to push myself forwards. Then, I learn to turn that chaos into something tangible I can work with. Then I can create a semblance of order with that chaos.


J

*



How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

Click to expand...

*


> In terms of feelings, I tend to trust my gut instincts, and it is hard for me to change my mind when I make a particular judgement of someone.
> But in terms of ideas and concepts, I need to constantly re-verify my ideas and conclusions or otherwise I'll abandon them entirely.
> 
> My gut instinct is most often triggered when I sense any amount of manipulation being directed towards me.


Fi


*



Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

Click to expand...

*


> I absolutely think before I speak. I don't want to be thought of as potentially stupid or impulsive.
> I prefer one-on-one communication.


I

*



What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

Click to expand...

*


> I want to be successful. Not in terms of material wealth, but in terms of individual fulfillment.
> I also want to find a close relationship with someone someday, but that is usually on the back burner.
> I just really want to be remembered as someone who accomplished something in his life, and to change the direction of my family through my own actions.


Fi


*



What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

Click to expand...

*


> Honestly, I fear not having enough time or energy to pursue what I deem to be meaningful. Or, not accomplishing anything in the time frame of my life.
> So, more often than not, I frequently disengage from other social expectations that most people are more than happy to engage in, just to have more time to myself.


I find it funny you have mentioned achievement so much in this but has 5w4 as your enneagram.

*



What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> According to various individual studies and tests, I identify as an INTJ.
> I used to believe I was an INFJ with a high amount of Ti and underdeveloped Fe. But I noticed that most of my ideas come from external sources, not from introspection. I am also more in-tune with my feelings than the stereotypical INFJ, and I have no problem separating my emotions from the emotions of others (something usually Fe users have trouble doing).
> 
> I don't really care what type I am. I'm just trying to get to know myself better, and to improve upon my weaknesses.


I mean you certain bait out an INTJ response. Obviously if this is truth for you then whatever. It just seemed more like you were reading the description to me more than telling me about yourself a bit.


----------



## The Last

degaussed said:


> type me please
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> i've been through trauma and whatnot but i don't let it take full control over me. i think i'm pretty mentally stable all things considered.
> i'm 15, f, i'm venezuelan but i moved to the usa when i was 7


Then it may be difficult because of how young you are. Not just because your functions haven't fully fleshed out in you, but you don't have as much perspective to say how things have gone for you. Such as teenagers will say they planned out what college they want to go to and then think it is Ni, but there isn't as much that has happened to determine that. And also we wouldn't know if it is actually going to happen.




> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> i'm like. very argumentative and driven. people say that i'll do anything to get what i want, which is true. when i have a goal set i will do everything in my power to get it done. my parents have always talked to me about the value of hardwork and i guess that's stuck with me. i scare a lot of people away with this, i'm seen as fake and manipulative but i just want to get things done. i don't really go out of my way to hurt people. i plan a lot and am very calculating sometimes.


Weird you say fake and manipulative. If you are brute forcing your way through things usually people see you as mean but not manipulative or fake. Usually it is that you are too real. Maybe it is projection onto you idk. From this I would guess you are ESTJ, ENTJ, or maybe ESTP.




> 3.) What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> 
> hearing stories of how average this man's life was, how similar this girl's life is to that one, "oh but at least they were loved" saddens me. i don't want to be average. i want to be someone that made a difference, someone who mattered. someone who did something important. i always try my best to stand out from the crowd and do stuff my own way. i beat myself up whenever i get an average test score or don't get recognition in something i worked for.


I think you lead with Te.




> 4.) A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
> 
> uhhhh i'm really hard working and i'm not scared of openly disagreeing with someone if it goes against what i think. most people know that. also i can be really aggressive too. i'd change the fact that i'm really mean and cold sometimes for sure. i always wanted to be an extremely nice and sweet person but i guess it just isn't for me no matter what. but i like being like this either way.


more Te




> 5.) Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> ok like i said before people call me fake and manipulative all the time which i guess can be true because i do switch up some stuff when i talk to certain people and i can hurt people while arguing because sometimes i forget that not everyone can debate and argue nonstop and still see the person they argued with in the same light before the argument. which brings me into the next part, everyone calls me argumentative and says that i'll do anything to prove my point which is true ngl I won't deny that. but why can't they do the same?
> i don't really pay attention to my personality all of the time, mbti is one of my hobbies though. it's times like this where i actually look inside myself and through all of my memories to determine it. but yeah. i'm determined, i'm creative, i'm driven.


Te




> 6.) What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
> 
> some of my important values are that not everyone is good, i have to work for stuff if i want to see results and that complaining about stuff while doing nothing about it will get me nowhere. all of this can be easily traced back to immigrating from venezuela, since my mom after that was always telling me that we won't have it as easy as the people who were just born in here. i had to work harder. it's flawed, i really wish it was different. but i have a plan for the upcoming years and i won't let the fact that i'm an immigrant stop me


Te




> 7.) What makes you like the personalities of some people?
> 
> authenticity. if my gut tells me that this person isn't who they say they are, i kind of will be on alert around them. but if the person gives me extremely good vibes i'll get along with them great and stuff. i hate liars and depending on the lie, i'll probably cut someone off because of it. inauthentic people kind of drain me in a way? i don't know how to express it.


Fi




> 8.) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
> 
> you know how some people purposely get quirky morals/ideals just to seem unique? yeah i hate that. whenever it's their time to defend it they simply can't and crack under pressure. a few days later, the ideal that they had is gone and they no longer believe in it. it's stupid and counterproductive. it gets nothing done


You hate high Fi people then




> 10.) How do you judge new ideas?
> 
> usually i look for patterns to see if there's something i learned that relates to this. finding patterns in a lot of stuff is my learning style and without it, I don't know what i would do. occasionally, if that doesn't work but the idea interests me enough, i take it apart, look through every piece one by one and then put it together again to see how each part relates to the other


I think this is still Te. It is this constantly checking for cause and effect and an objective logic.




> 11.) What tends to weigh on your decisions?
> 
> i usually ask myself if this decision will help me in the future as well as the present.


Ni but really it's more like a low time preference thing so not necessarily Ni




> 12.) A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?
> 
> doing something that i love, such as taking in new information or listening to music is my favorite thing to do, with interacting with people being a closed second. i love talking to people and the fact that everyone is different and has different thoughts, feelings, morals, ideas and whatnot fascinates me
> i hate doing stuff that bores me and that irritates me pretty quickly. it's just… the feeling of uncertainty. like. "when is this going to be over? when can i get to do something more interesting?"


Still ExTJ




> 13.) A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.
> 
> an enjoyable situation for me would be a nice, productive conversation with my best friends in an area that's pleasant.
> a stressful situation for me would be when i'm really focused on something and around me there are people talking to me/making loud noises. it makes me feel cornered and like everyone's breathing down my neck


I'm actually not sure what to make of that second part.




> 14.) Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
> 
> ok i know that authority is needed, one way or another but the authority we have now is ridiculous. a lot of them are corrupt and their main interest isn't to further civilization or to help us. it's always for their gain. it's not what anyone agreed to. they're also really malicious and deceitful. i guess, in a way, they're smart for having us fooled. but more and more people are realizing that what they're putting us through isn't ideal and that if we had different leaders we'd be a lot more advanced than we are now.
> honestly? i really don't like them but i also don't want to break rules for the sake of it. there has to be a meaning behind it and if i'm risking a lot i probably won't break rules. it's foolish and there are better ways to approach this, anyways. to get rid of corrupt authority you need a balance of rule-breaking, but diplomacy as well. and if we're just breaking as much rules as possible, we won't get taken seriously


This sounds more like you don't like Trump than a specific personality.




> 15.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> both are needed in life. i know i wouldn't be able to live a super peaceful life because i'd get really bored and i'd probably go out of my way to make things bad for myself but i wouldn't be able to live a super chaotic life either. i thank both peace and chaos for making me who i am today


This is supposed to be for J vs P but you kind of answer it down the middle. You have very consistently been extraverted thinking though, which is J.




> 16.) How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
> 
> most hunches are triggered around people, like i've said before and i usually take them in count one way or another. if i ignore my gut things usually go wrong for me, since the feelings probably right in the first place. if it benefits me, i can try to cut them off or become distant from them immediately but if it doesn't i'll just live with it and be on alert while around the person


So this says there is Fi in you, but you always say they are triggered just by feelings and never mention intellectually or abstractly using your gut.



> 17.) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> 
> i think before i speak. if i just say everything on my mind, eventually what i really mean won't mean much from the meaningless stuff i've said in the past. i like group discussions a lot more than one-on-one discussions because i feel safer with more people around.


E



> 18.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> i want to get all my goals done, not fail and be remembered and have an impact on the people i've met. this probably just comes from my fear of being forgotten or losing control but i don't know. good or bad, if you're remembered you did succeed in something.


fits with E-TJ.



> 19.) What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
> 
> like i said, fear of failure, being forgotten and losing control. i don't really know where it came from but i'm kind of glad i have them in a way. i try to let them not preoccupy me a lot and instead turn them into motivation and strength for my goals and plans if that makes sense?


Te

20.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

i've typed as entp, entj, intj and enfj. i think i'm an xntx but i'm not really sure about the rest
[/QUOTE]


You are either ENTJ or ESTJ. I'm very certain about the E-TJ but you are very young so your auxiliary isn't as apparent and the rest of your stack barely pops up. I think you will have to wait until you are at least 18 and then maybe it will be a little more apparent. You seem to use Te for everything. I can't really claim that having a goal necessitates being an Ni type.

ESTJ and ENTJ are really really similar and a lot of the nuance might be lost on a teenager who hasn't really dealt with much outside of school or surface level politics.

With ESTJ you would be Te-Si-Ne-Fi and ENTJ would be Te-Ni-Se-Fi so you can see how it is more what axis you are on of Si-Ne or Ni-Se than actually being some kind of natural intuitive, because both use intuition. I mean the sort of bad short answer is ENTJ is better at strategizing than an ESTJ and an ESTJ is better at maintaining order than an ENTJ. I would lean ENTJ for you, but again you are 15 so only the E-TJ part is with confidence.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

The Last said:


> I mean you certain bait out an INTJ response. Obviously if this is truth for you then whatever. It just seemed more like you were reading the description to me more than telling me about yourself a bit.


Sorry, for what seems like typical “run of the mill“ responses.
I answered as genuinely as I could. 

As for being a type 5, I notice that my daily routine exists to try to minimize the amount of energy I use as possible. 
I have big dreams and aspirations, but that usually comes second to energy conservation lol


----------



## The Last

JennahHaeley said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> Observant. Lively. Sometimes harsh. Or maybe very harsh.


Usually that means Te is coming which is funny because it seems like most of the time I do these people are Fi and now it is like a string of mean Te people. You could be Ti though, but just my guess.



> 3.) What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> Im not very agreeable. Pretty straight edged in my own opinion, but because of choice. So people needing well roundness and polit correctness will end up licking their wounds. Thats just inevitable. Im oddly pretty much ok with who I am today actually, after some serious adjustments during the last years or so. So Id like to be who I am. I wouldnt want to be someone who invests too much effort into taking things in ones own hands. There is God and He is in control for all of us. What is relevant for me to admin is my own deficiencies and a nanoscopic life & Co. Thats all.


That's an interesting take for Te. Just from this you strike me as ISTJ.




> 4.) A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
> Fiesty. Fiery. A bit deep, I guess. But somehow calm during that all. Finding hard to describe it. I would add some more feeling to it. And understanding all of that, too.


First part sounds T and the second part I don't actually know what you are saying.




> 5.) Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> Of course there are. The world is full of all kind of people who have not attended unis psychology programmes but are self proclamed psychoanalysts. I dont consider those at all. But a closer circle, who actually know me, consider me far more than how I view myself. Its so contradictory to my own perception, they have started to annoy me in an irritating manner. So I left them. Or am trying to as they are pretty sticky folks. A lot of people see just the outside of one. And if thats posh, then whats inside is often just kinda accepted.
> 
> I do. Its point of reference. Some compare to fellow humans, and some to the Creator. The latter know where they stand, they first think they are the Creator in worst case scenarios.


I think you are Si.



> 6.) What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
> I really dont know. Simplicity is pretty appealing, and has been for some while now. Had the opposite of that and the balanced version too, which didnt work too well for me. Im not into changing values. Modesty is more than ideal to me.


Fi and Si




> 7.) What makes you like the personalities of some people?
> Types would be n. And high health levels. I like one instinct stacking more than the rest too. Mine that would be.


It is hard to read your sentences sometimes.




> 9.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> I used to be pretty good at that one. Now Im just into mental resting. But I was capable to flip things around and capitalize on them. I found that all a piece of cake. From small events in front of a hot dog stand to larger and deeper conflict managments and so forth. So confident overall. When we talk the wordly. When we talk the beyond, it requires my fullest attention, as that is already at the limits of my league. Co handleble, though too.


J




> 10.) How do you judge new ideas?
> By results.


Te



> 11.) What tends to weigh on your decisions?
> Risk reward ratios.


T




> 12.) A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?
> Praying. Swimmng.


I'm not sure what praying would be other than an I. Swimming is oddly specific.



> 13.) A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.
> A waterpark visit. Multidimensional simultaneous covert escalations.


idk anymore



> 14.) Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
> I LOVE IT. Anything or one that had my label as an authority is a hyperdream of mine. I love to submit to wisdom and intention purer than mine. I listen and execute with most focused attitude.


Si for sure



> 16.) How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
> I value them. Fight or FIGHT.


Fi



> 17.) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> Both. I do and prefer both. But oneonones to the 2nd q.


I



> 18.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> My goal is to live as simplely as possible. It serves me well as it offers me normal peacefullness and also, ocasionally, something a bit more than what is to be gained in this world that is of this world. Latter not being under my control.


Si



> 19.) What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
> Not much. I mean the world is gonna fry, the humanity is on a freeride by free choive to hell, so whats there the be afraid of, really. Never really got freightened by stuff, it was always a part of the game.


kind of sounds like a Te approach



> 20.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> Id like to have been born as infj. But what I ended up being, will do.


You pretty consistently come across as ISTJ. You say a lot of Te type answers, sometimes Fi. For perception the most consistent one was Si especially with how you respond to authority and how things should be simple and stable. I'm pretty confident about ISTJ.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread

The Last said:


> You pretty consistently come across as ISTJ. You say a lot of Te type answers, sometimes Fi. For perception the most consistent one was Si especially with how you respond to authority and how things should be simple and stable. I'm pretty confident about ISTJ.


Thank you for the effort.


----------



## degaussed

[/QUOTE]
This sounds more like you don't like Trump than a specific personality.
[/QUOTE]
hahaha true
yeah out of all the results i've gotten, entj has been my most common one. actually, looking back i've gotten estj as well. thank you this helped a lot


----------



## Reginer

Btw, I forgot to ask this question before, how do you differentiate between Si and Ni doms when typing through questionnaire? Assuming ISTJ can be a possible type for me.


----------



## The Last

Si will usually make a big deal about simplicity and stability. Ni will usually talk about forecasting.


----------



## The Last

If anyone is curious how I would answer my own questionnaire here it is. I'm not expecting anyone to type me, just filling it out for the sake of it. Also because I have listed under my name INTJ, and that's a commonly mistyped one, usually a few eyebrows go up, though I have filled out a questionnaire and made a thread in this forum before.


1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

No. I'm pretty good. Adult male.


2.) What kind of person are you and why?

I'm a very critical person. I don't regard anyone's feelings when making decisions, because I base my ideas and predictions on what is right or wrong. When I say disregard feelings I mean to say whether they think it is a nice or mean thing to say, not their feelings as a whole as that would obviously be part of prognostication. I am an artistic person. My field is music.


3.) What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

I would like to be someone who is always right. That I could take any amount of information and make a perfect decision on it. I'm pretty good at it, but it is something with no limit. I would hate to be a disingenuous person.


4.) A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?

I am fairly blunt, literal, and cold. I have very strong and well thought out arguments for all of what I criticize. I'm also very reserved socially. If I could change something about my personality, I'd wish I could tolerate small talk. I am completely averse to conversation unless it has some kind of purpose.


5.) Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

I think people see me as a fairly mean person. I don't actively try to be mean, it is just most people just want validation and I am sparing on it. If someone described me, they'd probably say I'm opinionated and intellectual. Another word that would come up would be contentious. I say this because that's the words they use.

6.) What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Being right. That's my value. I like knowing what I need to know. I don't have a wide array of subjects, but when I speak on a subject I want to be as perfectly right as possible, because I hate misinformation. If I don't know a subject I reference whatever source I can. I can get pretty extreme with things, so if I'm wrong it's bad, as opposed to being uninvolved and apathetic. My values are on the traditional side. My views of the world change whenever there is an argument I can't beat. My views are a set of the strongest arguments I have gathered over the years.


7.) What makes you like the personalities of some people?

I like people who can handle banter. My friends are distilled through that. I pretty much exclusively deal with disagreeable/T people. I also favor genuine people. If someone lies to me it is guaranteed I won't be around them very long. Speaking of long, I have very intense thoughts about things and some people feel the same and some people don't. People who argue with me for hours at a time are the people I will hang around.


8.) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

I dislike fake people, dishonest people, and bad faith people.


9.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

Depends how everything leads into it. If there is a smooth transition and everything is understood, I have no problems. If shit happens and nothing makes sense, I get very frustrated. It is hard to say what an unknown situation is because I usually look into everything that's going to happen. An unknown situation for me would be I am with friends and they want to go to a party and I'm forced to talk to strangers about safe topics and I want to die.


10.) How do you judge new ideas?

I plug them into the great database of arguments in my head. Depending the idea depends the category I pull up. If it is political I get all my political arguments I have and have heard and have been testing and see how it fits. It's a pretty extensive system so it is usually a pretty quick process, because it is probably a duplicate. I'd say it is so quick I judge ideas before I even think about them consciously. From very little information I can guess most people's outcome or I can steer them to an outcome that can either be proved or disproved so I can deal with it accordingly. It's quick because I think about it so much. Any sort of anomaly I dwell on continuously until I figure it out. Artistic ideas, like if someone shows me a poem or has me hear a song, I judge according to the piece and the intent. Art is downstream from politics and philosophy and the culture of the people who produce. I'm very critical of those things. I am very objective about assessing something, so, if you show me a photo, I would criticize the composition of it. Poetry has degenerated super hard so most I don't like. If you can't assess it with an objective value or some sort of grand spirit, I don't like it usually.


11.) What tends to weigh on your decisions?

Whatever is most right.


12.) A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?

A.) Arguing. I enjoy getting to the bottoms of things. If someone asks me for an assessment of something and says no limits I pull out the big book of criticisms and go to town. I also really like systems for things. I like categorical and systematic things, which is why I like MBTI and D&D.
B.) I am drained by parties, socializing, etc.


13.) A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.

An enjoyable situation for me is I'm figuring out something I couldn't figure out before. I'm learning some key information that has been driving me nuts.
A stressful situation for me would be talking to a stranger.


14.) Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

I'm fairly authoritarian about systems. I like it when the authority is intelligent and competent. If they are incompetent I will do everything in my power to fix them or get rid of them. I will go through fully written out manifestos on everything they have done wrong. And yes I have done this on quite a few occasions.

Authority to me is someone with the final say. They keep whatever needs to be going going. They are vital to the success of any group. This is why I hold them to very high standards.


15.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Order is predictability and control. Chaos is unpredictability and lack of control. Order is manifested in all the things that make sense. A system with a clear purpose, an argument with a perfect point, the right way to do a thing so that it is done without suffering. Chaos is manifested in every idiot I know who messes up the world with their stupid ideas of how shit works.


16.) How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

As previously mentioned, I'm pretty quick on the draw because of all the dwelling I do. Where a gut feeling or a hunch begins or ends in that is hard to say in that regard. With people, I usually get very strong gut feelings which are right. I can predict deviants faster than anyone I know. I can also predict how relationships will go. If someone is saying nonsense to me, I can tell it is nonsense immediately then go through the filing cabinet in my head to get the proper response. I treat gut instincts I have with high regard and they are triggered in any situation I have any stake in.


17.) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

Both. I think very long and hard about everything so that whenever the time comes someone brings it up I have an exact response without saying "Uhmm well idk". I prefer one-on-one unless it is a socializing thing then I prefer a group so I don't have to talk.


18.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I desire to be right. I think it is genetic. I am the person I am, because I was born with the genes I was born with.


19.) What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

I fear chaos. As for actual phobias, I don't actually have any. To be honest, I am a fairly aggressive and fearless kind of person in how I treat life even if I hate having to socialize with all that is in me.


20.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

I think I am INTJ. Everyone I have ever known has said INTJ. Every test I've ever taken on any website has said INTJ, except once I got INTP. The time I posted a questionnaire here was scored as INTJ and ENTJ/ESTJ.


----------



## Reginer

Well, based on how you comment(as in comments on my posts and a few other type me threads) and combining it with this questionnaire. I had a hunch that you were an INTJ. Based on this questionnaire tho, I think you are an xNTJ, likely a socially introverted ENTJ, since your Te seems to be stronger than Ni. As for enneagram, I think you are definitely a 6w5. Probably that can explain socially introverted ENTJ thing better, if you combine both systems.


----------



## secondpassing

The Last said:


> 10.) How do you judge new ideas?
> 
> I plug them into the great database of arguments in my head. Depending the idea depends the category I pull up. If it is political I get all my political arguments I have and have heard and have been testing and see how it fits. It's a pretty extensive system so it is usually a pretty quick process, because it is probably a duplicate. I'd say it is so quick I judge ideas before I even think about them consciously. From very little information I can guess most people's outcome or I can steer them to an outcome that can either be proved or disproved so I can deal with it accordingly. It's quick because I think about it so much. Any sort of anomaly I dwell on continuously until I figure it out. Artistic ideas, like if someone shows me a poem or has me hear a song, I judge according to the piece and the intent. Art is downstream from politics and philosophy and the culture of the people who produce. I'm very critical of those things. I am very objective about assessing something, so, if you show me a photo, I would criticize the composition of it. Poetry has degenerated super hard so most I don't like. If you can't assess it with an objective value or some sort of grand spirit, I don't like it usually.


What a great description of Ni in action. Will be useful, as I might paraphrase this sort of thought process I don't have often in order to describe Ni.

Also his relationship with chaos is too strong for me to think ENTJ. I think he's correctly typed.


----------



## FlyingT

The Last said:


> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> No. I'm pretty good. Adult male.


Ok


The Last said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I'm a very critical person. I don't regard anyone's feelings when making decisions, because I base my ideas and predictions on what is right or wrong. When I say disregard feelings I mean to say whether they think it is a nice or mean thing to say, not their feelings as a whole as that would obviously be part of prognostication. I am an artistic person. My field is music.


Ok this is a lot. This is definitely T over F. Seems like It is Te-Fi.



The Last said:


> 3.) What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> 
> I would like to be someone who is always right. That I could take any amount of information and make a perfect decision on it. I'm pretty good at it, but it is something with no limit. I would hate to be a disingenuous person.


Definitely T over F, but it also sounds like Ni to me versus Si. Si would be more about the components and ways to get to a goal while Ni is more of a single vision focused on outcomes.



The Last said:


> 4.) A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?
> 
> I am fairly blunt, literal, and cold. I have very strong and well thought out arguments for all of what I criticize. I'm also very reserved socially. If I could change something about my personality, I'd wish I could tolerate small talk. I am completely averse to conversation unless it has some kind of purpose.


Seems like an Ni or Ne with Ti or Te. Being socially reserved would mean I, but I know many ENTX who are reserved but tell me they get energy from others. Low Fi.



The Last said:


> 5.) Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> I think people see me as a fairly mean person. I don't actively try to be mean, it is just most people just want validation and I am sparing on it. If someone described me, they'd probably say I'm opinionated and intellectual. Another word that would come up would be contentious. I say this because that's the words they use.


Probably Te but possibly Ti. Ni or Ne would make sense with some of this as well based on what others said.



The Last said:


> 6.) What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
> 
> Being right. That's my value. I like knowing what I need to know. I don't have a wide array of subjects, but when I speak on a subject I want to be as perfectly right as possible, because I hate misinformation. If I don't know a subject I reference whatever source I can. I can get pretty extreme with things, so if I'm wrong it's bad, as opposed to being uninvolved and apathetic. My values are on the traditional side. My views of the world change whenever there is an argument I can't beat. My views are a set of the strongest arguments I have gathered over the years.


Seems like a very concrete value of Te maybe. Argumentation is usually common with Ne, but the way you describe it sounds like Te mixed with either Si or Ni. Probably Ni.


The Last said:


> 7.) What makes you like the personalities of some people?
> 
> I like people who can handle banter. My friends are distilled through that. I pretty much exclusively deal with disagreeable/T people. I also favor genuine people. If someone lies to me it is guaranteed I won't be around them very long. Speaking of long, I have very intense thoughts about things and some people feel the same and some people don't. People who argue with me for hours at a time are the people I will hang around.


Definitely high N probably Ni the way you make it sound.


The Last said:


> 8.) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
> 
> I dislike fake people, dishonest people, and bad faith people.


Fake is common with Fe types, but it depends any type can be fake. Dishonest is common dislike among high T types.



The Last said:


> 9.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> Depends how everything leads into it. If there is a smooth transition and everything is understood, I have no problems. If shit happens and nothing makes sense, I get very frustrated. It is hard to say what an unknown situation is because I usually look into everything that's going to happen. An unknown situation for me would be I am with friends and they want to go to a party and I'm forced to talk to strangers about safe topics and I want to die.


I feel like this could be anything so I will just skip it.



The Last said:


> 10.) How do you judge new ideas?
> 
> I plug them into the great database of arguments in my head. Depending the idea depends the category I pull up. If it is political I get all my political arguments I have and have heard and have been testing and see how it fits. It's a pretty extensive system so it is usually a pretty quick process, because it is probably a duplicate. I'd say it is so quick I judge ideas before I even think about them consciously. From very little information I can guess most people's outcome or I can steer them to an outcome that can either be proved or disproved so I can deal with it accordingly. It's quick because I think about it so much. Any sort of anomaly I dwell on continuously until I figure it out. Artistic ideas, like if someone shows me a poem or has me hear a song, I judge according to the piece and the intent. Art is downstream from politics and philosophy and the culture of the people who produce. I'm very critical of those things. I am very objective about assessing something, so, if you show me a photo, I would criticize the composition of it. Poetry has degenerated super hard so most I don't like. If you can't assess it with an objective value or some sort of grand spirit, I don't like it usually.


This doesn’t sound like Ti. It sounds like maybe Ni or Si. It seems more like Si to me, but maybe I have mistaken.


The Last said:


> 11.) What tends to weigh on your decisions?
> 
> Whatever is most right.


Te maybe.


The Last said:


> 12.) A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?
> 
> A.) Arguing. I enjoy getting to the bottoms of things. If someone asks me for an assessment of something and says no limits I pull out the big book of criticisms and go to town. I also really like systems for things. I like categorical and systematic things, which is why I like MBTI and D&D.
> B.) I am drained by parties, socializing, etc.


This actually sounds like Ti versus Ni, but I guess it could be Ni.


The Last said:


> 13.) A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.
> 
> An enjoyable situation for me is I'm figuring out something I couldn't figure out before. I'm learning some key information that has been driving me nuts.
> A stressful situation for me would be talking to a stranger.


Again this actually sounds like Ti or some kind of Ne.


The Last said:


> 14.) Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
> 
> I'm fairly authoritarian about systems. I like it when the authority is intelligent and competent. If they are incompetent I will do everything in my power to fix them or get rid of them. I will go through fully written out manifestos on everything they have done wrong. And yes I have done this on quite a few occasions.
> 
> Authority to me is someone with the final say. They keep whatever needs to be going going. They are vital to the success of any group. This is why I hold them to very high standards.


Ok this is the most Ni-Te answer I think you can get.



The Last said:


> 15.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> Order is predictability and control. Chaos is unpredictability and lack of control. Order is manifested in all the things that make sense. A system with a clear purpose, an argument with a perfect point, the right way to do a thing so that it is done without suffering. Chaos is manifested in every idiot I know who messes up the world with their stupid ideas of how shit works.


Interesting, high Ni maybe.


The Last said:


> 16.) How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
> 
> As previously mentioned, I'm pretty quick on the draw because of all the dwelling I do. Where a gut feeling or a hunch begins or ends in that is hard to say in that regard. With people, I usually get very strong gut feelings which are right. I can predict deviants faster than anyone I know. I can also predict how relationships will go. If someone is saying nonsense to me, I can tell it is nonsense immediately then go through the filing cabinet in my head to get the proper response. I treat gut instincts I have with high regard and they are triggered in any situation I have any stake in.


Is it bad that this sounds more like Si gut feeling. It is probably Ni, but it sounds more based on personal feelings versus outcomes. Ni or Si then.


The Last said:


> 17.) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> 
> Both. I think very long and hard about everything so that whenever the time comes someone brings it up I have an exact response without saying "Uhmm well idk". I prefer one-on-one unless it is a socializing thing then I prefer a group so I don't have to talk.


Sounds like a Te reasoning with either Ni or Si.


The Last said:


> 18.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> I desire to be right. I think it is genetic. I am the person I am, because I was born with the genes I was born with.


That is Ni and maybe Te.


The Last said:


> 19.) What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
> 
> I fear chaos. As for actual phobias, I don't actually have any. To be honest, I am a fairly aggressive and fearless kind of person in how I treat life even if I hate having to socialize with all that is in me.


Anti Fe for sure and I honeslty think either you are a very high Te Ni or possibly and Si.



The Last said:


> 20.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I think I am INTJ. Everyone I have ever known has said INTJ. Every test I've ever taken on any website has said INTJ, except once I got INTP. The time I posted a questionnaire here was scored as INTJ and ENTJ/ESTJ.


Early on I thought ENTJ was possible, but as it went on I think you are probably introverted just with low Fi. I think INTP is possible, but I don't think you are one. I think you are for sure an IXTJ. Ironically enough I actually think ISTJ is possible, but I am pretty sure you got it right with INTJ. INTJ would be my guess but you seem to already know that so I do not know what else to say. I just wanted to see what you thought I just saw that you were not looking for a typing so sorry about that.


----------



## The Last

Reginer said:


> Well, based on how you comment(as in comments on my posts and a few other type me threads) and combining it with this questionnaire. I had a hunch that you were an INTJ. Based on this questionnaire tho, I think you are an xNTJ, likely a socially introverted ENTJ, since your Te seems to be stronger than Ni. As for enneagram, I think you are definitely a 6w5. Probably that can explain socially introverted ENTJ thing better, if you combine both systems.


I will give you more context and you can judge if it is Ni-Te or Te-Ni.



secondpassing said:


> What a great description of Ni in action. Will be useful, as I might paraphrase this sort of thought process I don't have often in order to describe Ni.
> 
> Also his relationship with chaos is too strong for me to think ENTJ. I think he's correctly typed.





FlyingT said:


> Early on I thought ENTJ was possible, but as it went on I think you are probably introverted just with low Fi. I think INTP is possible, but I don't think you are one. I think you are for sure an IXTJ. Ironically enough I actually think ISTJ is possible, but I am pretty sure you got it right with INTJ. INTJ would be my guess but you seem to already know that so I do not know what else to say. I just wanted to see what you thought I just saw that you were not looking for a typing so sorry about that.


Slightly political for the sake of having examples so it isn't just empty language. I am not intending to start arguing here about those things, because this is the typing forum. This is why I don't believe I use Si. I didn't include this in the questionnaire as a rant like this because that's just weird, but this may resonate with some people so I will share. Make of this what you will:


I perceive the world as events that are going to happen and have a distinct root cause; not the world as it is happening. I am incapable of living in the moment. Nothing is momentary in my head. It is a big struggle I have. It can be very difficult to be around other people because of this. When someone says something, I've already taken it to the conclusion, and if I haven't I press for a way they can take me there. Conversations don't go like this normally. It comes across like I'm interrogating and I have to limit it (and do so very consciously), but I have more concern about it than food, clothes, how my day was, how work/school/whatever is etc that always seems to be the discussion. In fact, clothes I view as a product of outsourcing and food as having to look at all the ingredients, since there is a lot of bullshit in the world regarding food. If someone says to me something seemingly innocuous, I have pinpointed all of the propaganda they are utilizing in their heads, the authors of it, and what the final goal of that is and I judge them as a part of it. Really, I judge them more if I make them aware of it and they revert to a state as if nothing was mentioned, since it is fair to give them a chance. People will say something about environmentalism, because Greta was crying on TV or something. Immediately, I can tell that person has a 2D take and will lose a lot of my respect. It isn't about the environmentalism, because I am very strongly an environmentalist myself. It is about being part of something that has roots and goals in what I consider evil and/or manipulative. Because in the end people cry about melting ice caps, but it isn't like there is ever road work to destroy a freeway. The gray cancer that is Southern California only ever gets bigger. I don't think in my life I've seen someone protest another lane getting added to the 405 (not to say no one ever has just pointing out the rarity of it), though I heard a very brief mention of it when Arnold was the governor and was adding freeways as an environmentalist thing. People will cry and panic and throw big crybaby tantrums about the pipeline across the reservations, because the news tells them to. There are so many atrocities committed everyday with no one even blinking at them. There are huge disgusting factory farms which serve the purpose of cramming an unholy amount of animals and resources into the most cramped space as possible. Yet, people will go eat McDonald's and praise the thing Greta said about boomers destroying the earth. It isn't about the environment. It's just virtue signalling. It's; I watched the propaganda shows and I believe all their premises; I go to giant companies with all their uniform opinions and decorate myself with their propaganda; and then I have the nerve to turn around and act like a rebel against the establishment because that's what makes me feel good. With all that is in my soul it makes me sick. Now you might say, "Hey that's a pretty extreme case and it isn't always like that." Now, imagine I didn't spell that out for you. Now, people are talking about something less contentious like tik tok being potentially banned because of privacy concerns and try to picture it from my perspective as I have demonstrated with the previous example. If you know anything surface level about privacy you know that you have none and that obviously Google and Facebook are as bad and maybe worse than China about it. You can then take it to the next level and talk about how the Patriot Act never really went away despite 8 years of Obama and now about 3 years of Trump. No one wants to talk about how tech giants will monopolize the internet and throw you all in the grinder at the drop of a hat, but they want to say "Orange man bad. Orange man racist. Orange man ban Tik Tok." I don't even like Trump, but holy shit when I hear these takes it unleashes a storm of so many other things in my head. And because so few other people think about this stuff in depth, it's like I have to explain 20 years of politics to them on like virtually every issue. Just imagine someone says some dumb shit, because you know it happens people just say stuff, and you have to sit there and smile because the alternative is explaining everything at them for the next 2 hours and it's just like they said "Hi" to you in the elevator. That is what it is like to perceive the world as I do all the time. It's a very long set of connected dots and everything is a part of everything. That is the context for what I said in question 7, as well as question 10 that secondpassing pointed out..



> 7.) What makes you like the personalities of some people?
> 
> I like people who can handle banter. My friends are distilled through that. I pretty much exclusively deal with disagreeable/T people. I also favor genuine people. If someone lies to me it is guaranteed I won't be around them very long. *Speaking of long, I have very intense thoughts about things and some people feel the same and some people don't. People who argue with me for hours at a time are the people I will hang around.*


----------



## Reginer

What you wrote now seems to somewhat remind me of how I was 4years before, as in I can see some similarities between our approach to world. However based on how you have written about stuff makes you seem a bit paranoid tbh, however most of the stuff you have said is true for most part. Anyways to put it, you do seem to value Ni Te, but your Te comes as stronger than Ni. Fi seems weak or underdeveloped. So I am guessing your an INTJ with 6w5 enneagram, 8 is definitely one of your fix, probably 683 tritype.


----------



## The Last

I was typed as counterphobic 6w5 and 638 when I did the test on that board, so yes that would be right. I'm not paranoid about anything. It is just that I know situations that are comfortable for me, a 5 hour argument about something like industrialization's effects on domesticating us, is uncomfortable for other people who do not care. I do not experience paranoia.

Fi acts as the balance to Te. I know exactly the kind of person I want to be (and am) and my identity is entirely embraced and* I am in a artistic field even*.


----------



## Reginer

Oh, I see. Anyways I meant to use that word as in you seem to have "I am suspicious about that" kind of attitude. "That" here can be defined in several ways. But I agree discussing about those types of topics can make people uncomfortable, usually I only discuss such topics with select . If you can type enneagram, do you think am I a 5 or 6?


----------



## AllyKat

I'm doing this for fun mostly and to explore the questionnaire as I'm secure in my type. 

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I don't think so, I'm in a pretty average frame of mind for me. 

*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*

I am me. The product of my upbringing, experiences and cultural and social effects. I try to be honest with myself and accepting of who I am, without apology but with willingness to improve. 

*3.) What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*

I think the previous question somewhat already answers this. I seek contentment in my true self. I wouldn't want to be someone I'm not. I also try to be a decent person, however, even in times when I feel like being otherwise. 

*4.) A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?*

I suppose uniqueness comes from the whole rather than the elements, so it's hard to pick a singular element. I am perhaps more honest than most; people have said I'm too honest for my own good. I'm also meticulous and can be quite particular. 

I don't know if I want to change it (in reality I have a low desire to change it because it's a part of who I am), but I think my life would have been easier or that people would be more accepting if I was more people-oriented and outgoing. 

*5.) Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

People definitely see me as more sociable and outgoing that I think of myself. In particular, I'm also seen as more extroverted than I consider myself. In childhood I was encouraged to be more outgoing and sociable and I learned to put effort into these things. I'm not fearful of those things, so I'm capable of putting on something of an act in that respect if necessary. I mostly do it to avoid attention (which sounds contradictory but you get less attention for conforming than doing your own thing). 

My school reports would always describe me as conscientious, 'wish she would speak up more' and sociable, the latter I think because I would help teach the other kids once I'd got the hang of things. I was more gifted than a lot of the kids during primary and high school (more to do with the area I lived in as anything else, I wouldn't have been considered gifted by the time I was at university for example) so helping out was a more varied way of learning that had some usefulness I guess. I suppose I was (am) also quite cheerful and will laugh at lots of things. 

I've also been described as 'put together', good at detaching from my emotions, thoughtful and (in reference to as I was as a child) "the awkward one on the end". I'd say they were fair descriptors, but I don't think I 'detach' from emotions in the way people seem to think. If they're there, they're there. I'm aware of them, they work, I deal with them. 

*6.) What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I don't think values specifically change, rather they evolve in the sense that you hone in on what matters most in them. I think it's rare that important values are entirely lost. I value equality and fairness. We don't live in a fair world and its a terrible injustice that so much is determined by where we come from or how we are born. 

I also value honesty. I believe the truth always comes out and to be honest with someone is about respecting their right to know the truth, to allow them their own choice as to how to deal with it openly. 

*7.) What makes you like the personalities of some people?
8.) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*

These are one and the same question so I'll answer them together. As long as people are relatively consistent (even if that's consistently inconsistent), I try to take them as they are and judge accordingly. I warm to people of various types. I suppose values come in somewhere along the line, and common values make it easier to get along with people. I don't really mind as long as people are respectful, give people time to express themselves and don't impose on others space. 

*9.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*

Most situations have some element of unknown in them. I think I just deal with an unknown situation by trying to fill in some of the blanks. Basically find out more information about something so it's less unknown. 

*10.) How do you judge new ideas?*

On their own merit. Some good, some bad, some in between. 

*11.) What tends to weigh on your decisions?*

What is the purpose? How does it work? What will the impact be? Why is this necessary? How is this better? 

*12.) A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?*

Peaceful observation can be energising. Being left to analyse those things at your own pace without distractions. 

I'm drained mostly by interruptions, invasion of space, people who tend to be very forceful and demanding. It's overwhelming and a standard you will never satisfy. 

*13.) A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.*

It would be a similar answer to the previous question. Energising tends to be enjoyable, while draining tends to be stressful. I find the demands of others particularly stressful. I enjoy situations where I can learn and analyse and gain more information. 

*14.) Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*

The biggest problem with authority is when people use it to create a system of power and hierarchy. Authority as a structure isn't inherently bad, as it can produce an efficient system in which people take different roles and responsibilities, and people with advanced knowledge in one area are able to use their strengths to better everyone and everything. 

I don't have an issue with authority in the sense of expertise. It's always a good idea to have someone making the final decision too. I'm uncomfortable with hierarchies though. There are many conventional 'supporting roles' which tend to be looked down upon because of this which I hate because the higher elements in the hierarchy tend to be more reliant on the supporting roles than they appreciate. A solid foundation is invaluable, and as essential to the system as the final decision maker. 
*
15.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*

I see the world as inherently chaotic. Life is about trying to navigate that chaos by creating order to enable you to make the best of that navigation. 

*16.) How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

I don't see hunches and gut feelings as the same thing. I see hunches more as guesses and I don't have a lot of time for that without further evidence to back it up. Gut feelings I see as instinctive and I trust those more. If something feels wrong, then it usually is and I trust that before going forward for example. I will analyse the situation however and look for supporting evidence and then make a final decision. 

*17.) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*

I think before I speak. I prefer one-on-one communication as in group discussions too much information gets lost and people don't listen to each other. 

*18.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

I want to have lived a life with purpose and meaning, one that has made a positive difference somewhere along the line. There has to be some sort of reason. When those parameters are met, that's when I feel fulfilled. 

*19.) What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
*
I fear failure and suffering. I don't want to be a disappointment, and I don't want to suffer. I prefer to fix things head on as they arise so that I can move on to better things without having to worry about the horrible stuff. 

*20.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*

I've never had a desire to be a particular type. It's a bit of a strange notion to me because you are what you are and type is just a mechanism which you inherently prefer to use. I'd argue using MBTI in that way distorts what you get from it.

To be honest I always think these questions bring out more of my enneatype than MBTI type but we'll see where it goes. I've had people suggest types for me before with one letter different depending on what I'm talking about so who knows.


----------



## The Last

Reginer said:


> Oh, I see. Anyways I meant to use that word as in you seem to have "I am suspicious about that" kind of attitude. "That" here can be defined in several ways. But I agree discussing about those types of topics can make people uncomfortable, usually I only discuss such topics with select . If you can type enneagram, do you think am I a 5 or 6?


Enneagram for me is whatever you want it to be. If you think you are a 5 then be a 5. I don't hold much value to it.




AllyKat said:


> 4.) A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?
> 
> I suppose uniqueness comes from the whole rather than the elements, so it's hard to pick a singular element. I am perhaps more honest than most; people have said I'm too honest for my own good. I'm also meticulous and can be quite particular.
> 
> I don't know if I want to change it (in reality I have a low desire to change it because it's a part of who I am), but I think my life would have been easier or that people would be more accepting if I was more people-oriented and outgoing.


You are some kind of T. I'm tempted to go Te-Fi, but I think you might be Ti.




> 5.) Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> People definitely see me as more sociable and outgoing that I think of myself. In particular, I'm also seen as more extroverted than I consider myself. In childhood I was encouraged to be more outgoing and sociable and I learned to put effort into these things. I'm not fearful of those things, so I'm capable of putting on something of an act in that respect if necessary. I mostly do it to avoid attention (which sounds contradictory but you get less attention for conforming than doing your own thing).
> 
> My school reports would always describe me as conscientious, 'wish she would speak up more' and sociable, the latter I think because I would help teach the other kids once I'd got the hang of things. I was more gifted than a lot of the kids during primary and high school (more to do with the area I lived in as anything else, I wouldn't have been considered gifted by the time I was at university for example) so helping out was a more varied way of learning that had some usefulness I guess. I suppose I was (am) also quite cheerful and will laugh at lots of things.
> 
> I've also been described as 'put together', good at detaching from my emotions, thoughtful and (in reference to as I was as a child) "the awkward one on the end". I'd say they were fair descriptors, but I don't think I 'detach' from emotions in the way people seem to think. If they're there, they're there. I'm aware of them, they work, I deal with them.


Yeah I think you sound like a Ti-Fe kind of person. Definitely a T over the F in any case.




> 6.) What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?





> I don't think values specifically change, rather they evolve in the sense that you hone in on what matters most in them. I think it's rare that important values are entirely lost. I value equality and fairness. We don't live in a fair world and its a terrible injustice that so much is determined by where we come from or how we are born.
> 
> I also value honesty. I believe the truth always comes out and to be honest with someone is about respecting their right to know the truth, to allow them their own choice as to how to deal with it openly.


Could be read in any direction.




> 8.) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?





> These are one and the same question so I'll answer them together. As long as people are relatively consistent (even if that's consistently inconsistent), I try to take them as they are and judge accordingly. I warm to people of various types. I suppose values come in somewhere along the line, and common values make it easier to get along with people. I don't really mind as long as people are respectful, give people time to express themselves and don't impose on others space.


I am leaning Ti-Fe




> 9.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?





> Most situations have some element of unknown in them. I think I just deal with an unknown situation by trying to fill in some of the blanks. Basically find out more information about something so it's less unknown.


P




> 10.) How do you judge new ideas?





> On their own merit. Some good, some bad, some in between.


T




> 11.) What tends to weigh on your decisions?





> What is the purpose? How does it work? What will the impact be? Why is this necessary? How is this better?


T




> 12.) A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?





> Peaceful observation can be energising. Being left to analyse those things at your own pace without distractions.
> 
> I'm drained mostly by interruptions, invasion of space, people who tend to be very forceful and demanding. It's overwhelming and a standard you will never satisfy.


Ti for sure.




> 13.) A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.





> It would be a similar answer to the previous question. Energising tends to be enjoyable, while draining tends to be stressful. I find the demands of others particularly stressful. I enjoy situations where I can learn and analyse and gain more information.


This is still just Ti. I haven't seen anything to tell me Ne or Se yet.




> 14.) Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?





> The biggest problem with authority is when people use it to create a system of power and hierarchy. Authority as a structure isn't inherently bad, as it can produce an efficient system in which people take different roles and responsibilities, and people with advanced knowledge in one area are able to use their strengths to better everyone and everything.
> 
> I don't have an issue with authority in the sense of expertise. It's always a good idea to have someone making the final decision too. I'm uncomfortable with hierarchies though. There are many conventional 'supporting roles' which tend to be looked down upon because of this which I hate because the higher elements in the hierarchy tend to be more reliant on the supporting roles than they appreciate. A solid foundation is invaluable, and as essential to the system as the final decision maker.


Ti




> 15.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?





> I see the world as inherently chaotic. Life is about trying to navigate that chaos by creating order to enable you to make the best of that navigation.


P and also almost the exact answer an INTP I know gave, but his was very elaborate where yours is more succinct.




> 16.) How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?





> I don't see hunches and gut feelings as the same thing. I see hunches more as guesses and I don't have a lot of time for that without further evidence to back it up. Gut feelings I see as instinctive and I trust those more. If something feels wrong, then it usually is and I trust that before going forward for example. I will analyse the situation however and look for supporting evidence and then make a final decision.


maybe this is Si or just not Fi. I mean I'm fairly certain you aren't Fi.




> 17.) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?





> I think before I speak. I prefer one-on-one communication as in group discussions too much information gets lost and people don't listen to each other.


I




> 18.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?





> I want to have lived a life with purpose and meaning, one that has made a positive difference somewhere along the line. There has to be some sort of reason. When those parameters are met, that's when I feel fulfilled.


I see this as an answer in a lot of different people's questionnaires. I don't know if it really correlates with a type other than how concrete you are about it.




> 19.) What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?





> I fear failure and suffering. I don't want to be a disappointment, and I don't want to suffer. I prefer to fix things head on as they arise so that I can move on to better things without having to worry about the horrible stuff.


unsure




> 20.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I've never had a desire to be a particular type. It's a bit of a strange notion to me because you are what you are and type is just a mechanism which you inherently prefer to use. I'd argue using MBTI in that way distorts what you get from it.
> 
> To be honest I always think these questions bring out more of my enneatype than MBTI type but we'll see where it goes. I've had people suggest types for me before with one letter different depending on what I'm talking about so who knows.



Well the way you answered was mostly Ti so you are some kind of I-TP. ISTP and INTP are very hard to tell apart because the Ti seems to explain so much. But I think you are ISTP from how direct you are about things. Introverted thinking is this observe and understand type that isn't so much interested in having a conclusion as it is interested in understanding it itself.

How many subjects (few, some, most) would you say you are proficient in or study from this list: English, Foreign Languages, Philosophy, Chemistry, Biology, Computers, Motors, Programming, Politics, History, and Music.
How many of these things excite you: Sports, Athleticism, Outdoorsy stuff like camping, Hunting, Cooking.


----------



## AllyKat

The Last said:


> Well the way you answered was mostly Ti so you are some kind of I-TP. ISTP and INTP are very hard to tell apart because the Ti seems to explain so much. But I think you are ISTP from how direct you are about things. Introverted thinking is this observe and understand type that isn't so much interested in having a conclusion as it is interested in understanding it itself.


Interesting. Not what I was expecting to come out of that to be honest. 



> How many subjects (few, some, most) would you say you are proficient in or study from this list: English, Foreign Languages, Philosophy, Chemistry, Biology, Computers, Motors, Programming, Politics, History, and Music.
> How many of these things excite you: Sports, Athleticism, Outdoorsy stuff like camping, Hunting, Cooking.


I studied Engineering at university, and work in legal services with a technical slant. The last time I took English, Foreign Languages, Biology, History and Music I was competent (and proficient for the level studied) but they didn't interest me so much. I've never studied philosophy (bar reading up online now and then). If I need to know something about something I'll study anything though. Always loved Chemistry and interested to learn about it, though it was soured somewhat by a negative experience with a teacher at A level. I enjoy knowing what things are made up of though. Computers I'm more proficient with the outputs rather than the architecture. I was hopeless at programming when I had to do it at university or rather brilliant at writing programs which became stuck in endless loops if you want to see it that way. 

Motors - do you mean like electric motors or automotive? Competent with the former, passionate about the latter. Politics is a funny one because it's so wide. I'd say I was interested in the social aspects and the application. I'm not really interested in studying it as a topic so much. 

Not remotely athletic. Hunting is horrific. Cooking is a means to an end, but I don't enjoy it. I enjoy the outdoors though camping specifically is ok but I miss the creature comforts. I should probably try glamping at some point. I'm more a walking around nature reserves with a camera sort. I also enjoy walking around old ruins if that counts as 'outdoorsy'. Sports; as I say, I'm not athletic but I don't have a problem with them. I'm happy to watch them. I enjoy motorsports mostly, going to racing circuits and, again, taking photographs.


----------



## The Last

batteonde said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> I am a very goal oriented person and I will do whatever it takes to reach my goals. Conquest, victory, domination, thrills: these are what I desire in life more than anything else.
> I'll add a few more consistent aspects to me in a bit. I also realized that since I was young I was a bit different from most people. Different views, different interests, and tended to just view the world in a different manner. People always told me "wow, I never thought of it that way". At first these made it difficult for me to understand and relate to other people, but that got better with time (at least I'm able to understand people pretty well now). I'm pretty eccentric and unconventional as well.
> I guess when I mean I change, I more so mean that my aspirations in life change. I have a lot of willpower and desire to be successful, one day create my own company, but the way I get there changes. Some days doctor, some days banker, whatever.
> What's stayed consistent with me:
> 1. Pretty cocky and confident. At times prone to arrogance.
> 2. Bad at dealing with emotions
> 3. Enjoys joking around, goofy kinda guy, not to be taken too seriously. Very lighthearted
> 4. Strong personality. Can be pretty controversial. Can make offensive jokes, likes trolling
> 5. Logical, tries to be as objective as possible
> 6. Very ambitious.
> 7. Tends to be pretty abstract and future oriented. Likes philosophy
> 8. Very bold and enjoys taking risks
> 9. Creative. Good at finding exploits and shortcuts
> 10. Charismatic, people usually tend to like and follow me. People often tell me I draw them to me.
> 11. Clever and witty. Quick thinking and good at coming up with jokes
> 12. Has a lot of strength. Mentally. Can withstand difficult situations
> 13. Low neuroticism, rarely worried or scared.
> 14. Blunt
> 15. Pretty friendly despite bluntness
> 16. Tough
> 17. Confrontational, strong, assertive
> 18. Entrepreneurial. Have a lot of ideas and a business mindset
> 19. Independent. Good leader.
> 20. Good problem solver
> 21. High energy and intense
> Those were mostly positive traits except number 2 I suppose. That's because I only have positive traits. I'm only kidding, I will go more into detail on my negative traits.
> Arrogant, I can often think of myself as superior to others. When I was younger I used to generalize humanity as unthinking sheep and I would think of myself as better than all of them. I admit even now, I think of myself as better than most people I meet (I tend to form a hierarchy). I can sometimes be cold and unfeeling or distant. My parents often complain that I dont show enough affection. Most sad stories dont affect me much. I struggle at displaying empathy, if someone has an issue with their life I often just tell them to fix it. I get annoyed when people cry instead of solving their problems. I struggle to show much emotion. I don't know what I feel 99% of the time. I'm also pretty terrible with details. I often forget minute details or tend to mix them up. I do think I also tend to zone out a lot. I have a shitty perception of the past. Sometimes I ask my mom whats for dinner and forget right after. I forget the chronological order I do things, as well as if I even did them. Lastly I tend to repeat the same mistakes. I'm not very impulsive, I KNOW I'm making the same mistakes, but I still do them. Often I blame people for things because it's their fault, simply because I try to always hold people responsible. I can get pretty distracted. I'm too confrontational sometimes. Bad at close relationships. Can get easily addicted to things. Pretty distracted.


The opening thing sounds like you took an online personality quiz and pasted that in in place of talking about yourself candidly. It sounds like you scored INTJ or ENTJ and wrote what they said. Like, of all the NTJs I know and have typed, no one actually refers to himself that way, which makes me kind of suspicious. That being said, overall you are probably Te.




> 3.) What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
> 
> What kind of person would I like to be? You know thats an interesting question because its the intersection of what I aspire for, am confident at and what I value.
> I want to be a person that's more than just a person. I often idolize conquerers such as napoleon and alexander the great. I also idolize genius scientist and inventors who revolutionized the world. I wanna be someone special, do something big. I want to be powerful and strong willed. I want to be the best. I want to be an extremely skilled and competent person, very physically fit, and excel and most things. I want to be extremely charismatic and be able to gain a ton of followers though my speech and work. I suppose I also want to get better with details, constantly forgetting them is a pain. I want to be less distracted, and a lot more hardworking. Finally I want to understand my emotions a little better.
> I don't want to be a coward. I don't want to be weak, or a failure, or a loser or an overemotional perpetual victim. These are mostly because I hate weakness and have a lot of ambition.


ExTJ




> 4.) A. What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? B. If you could change one thing about your personality, what would it be? Why?
> 
> I think it could be my outlook, wit, ambition and strength. I have the ability to push myself through anything, regardless of how much pain it causes. This sometimes even causes me trouble. I explained my ambition already. The wit, I always find myself in a crazy situation but manage to think myself out of it. If not for my quick thinking I dont know where I'd be in life. My outlook I'm often told is unique and makes people like me. People who talk to me all say I'm special or different because of it. If I'm being honest I don't even know why, I just know it's different.
> I want to make myself less distracted. I value hard work a ton and my getting distracted limits this.


more fan fiction writing




> 5.) Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> I think most people don't realize how distracted I am. I (unintentionally) tend to portray the image of a confident guy who has it all together. Many people think I don't care for others or don't have morals. This isn't true. I just tend to put this behind my goals. Some people think I only care for money and power. I used to be this manner of materialistic person, but I realized it brought me nothing. I desire something more than that, something beyond just you and me. I want to do something big, leave an impact. Regardless of wether I make money off of it or not. But to be honest, I dont really know my motivations behind things. I dont often pay attention to them. I think a lot of people dont even view me as human. Let me explain. They think I dont feel things like doubt or guilt ever, I have this superhuman level of grit, all that. The truth is I doubt myself just like anyone else does, I just tend to surpress and ignore weak emotions. I often just hear peoples perceptions of me and I'm surprised by how beyond human they even sound.


more ET




> 6.) What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
> 
> I generally dont have very strong values. I try to base them off of the truth. They also tend to change based off of my environment or which group I'm in according to what's convenient. But I do have some values. I have values of independence, strength, rationality, and personal responsibility. I don't like to give in to outside forces or compromise on my views, unless I'm wrong. I stick to my guns, regardless of outside influence. To me, they're what logically makes most sense to me. They change if I realize a flaw in reasoning, or evidence that proves one wrong. I came about determining them because they made the most sense to me. Even though I hate to admit it though, theres a degree of feeling to them. I hate it when kids or animals are harmed. I may be generally hard hearted but I become pretty soft and sensitive when it comes to such innocent beings


again




> 7.) What makes you like the personalities of some people?
> 
> I like people who are lighthearted. I hate those that take themselves too seriously. I value knowledgeable and competent people. I like people who are different and unique. Who give me a unique perspective. I also like it when they have ambition and drive, similar to me. I like blunt people. Finally I like people who enjoy discussion about philosophy, esoteric topics or the future. I also like those who are willing to have long jokey conversations and basically discuss things in depth. I like confrontational people.
> 
> 8.) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
> 
> I dislike people who take themselves or things too seriously. I dont like perpetual victims who just whine about their issues in life without trying to fix it. I dont like those who try to act morally superior to everyone. I hate passive aggressive people and conflict avoidant ones. I dont like talking to those who have the same boring conversation topics and are just like everyone else. Who don't provide depth to a conversation topic. Who don't shut up (though admittidley, I'm going on and on about things here, lmao). I dislike overly emotional people too, and insecure ones. Most of all I dislike slimy, weak people who lack strong conviction.
> 
> 9.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> I'm pretty adaptable. I tend to analyze them in order to understand them and then react appropriately. I suppose quarantine can be viewed as such an event. When I found out about it, I took in all the information possible, thought of possible outcomes and then reacted. So this is how my thought process went. We're all indoors for 2 weeks (haha 2 weeks) -> the way we do school is completely disrupted -> it's unlikely that this will just be 2 weeks -> I have a lot more free time and less obligations -> Easy As, can work on myself a lot, can have a ton of fun. Adapt my life to these goals.
> 
> 10.) How do you judge new ideas?
> 
> I tend to see if they hold up logically. I look through the perspective of the person who gives it, considering their views and context, and try to look for a contradiction. If I can find one, I automatically dismiss it, or try and refine it to remove the contradiction. If not, I tend to analyze it on its basis and see if it makes sense to me. Then I try to find a base rule or principle off of which it functions. I use this to find a pattern and understand it fully. After this I tend to connect it to other things I know and all that. I know that sounds kinda vague but I hope it makes sense.
> 
> 11.) What tends to weigh on your decisions?
> 
> I try to be objective. I criticize myself if I find myself getting too emotional. I think about 5 main things. One, is it logical? Two, does it contribute to my goals in any way? Three, what will the consequences of it be/what are the possible outcomes? Four, how much work will it require? Five, is it fun?
> 
> 12.) A. What activities energize you most? B. What activities drain you most? Why?
> 
> Activities that energize me are usually solitary. Working on my hobbies or just relaxing on my own. Listening to music helps. Sometimes its interactions with others, if I debate someone and win or something similar. This is a recent development, interactions with others always used to tire me out. Victory energizes me a lot. What drains me is long and boring interactions. Routine, detail work as well. And finally having to be too emotionally available.
> 
> 13.) A. Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you. B. Describe what a stressful situation is for you.
> 
> Honestly hard for me to say. But I suppose it is one where I dont have the do the activities that drain me and do the ones that energize me. A lot of my enjoyable situations tend to be just me spending time on my hobbies. I often enjoy trolling too. I also like winning a lot. I almost never get stressed. If I do, it's about my future being ruined. Doing badly in school or something.
> 
> 14.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> Oh no. I suck at cooking! I probably just go and hire a chef to do it all. I hate, absolutely despise dealing with things like this. I might try and convince someone else to do this for me. I suppose this is an example of something thats draining and annoying to me actually. Having to deal with things like cooking and cleaning. I despise it. I'd find a way out of this somehow. Though, I would want to pocket some of the money somehow.
> 
> 15.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> Chaos can be fun often. I enjoy the lack of limits and the unpredictability. Its very entertaining for sure. I'm often described as a chaotic person who tries to incite chaos. But often I create order. In projects for example, I give everyone a job to do to make sure everything goes well. I coordinate things and tend to organize many situations. If I'm in a group project and its not going well, I take change and order everything. In my daily life this can be seen from my messiness and rushing to finish work in an efficient manner (cheating) last minute.
> 
> 16.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach and expand the complexity? If you have an example, feel free to give it.
> 
> I'm likely to complicate it more. I expand the subject to multiple facets as I find this more interesting to break down. Complicating things gives me a more comprehensive understanding.
> 
> 17.) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> I speak before thinking. Hell I think while I speak and make up things on the go. I'm pretty witty and quick with replies in conversations, and get annoyed if someone takes too long to reply. I prefer group discussions. More people means more entertainment, more input, faster flowing converstaions, all of that.
> 
> 18.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> I stated this earlier "Conquest, victory, domination, thrills: these are what I desire in life more than anything else". I strive to be extremely successful in my career and very talented in many fields. Extremely knowledgeable in things such as math and science, very physically fit, great guitarist, so on. I dont particularly know why. I just find winning to be a thrill. I know a lot of people do it for others opinions but personally I don't really care that much. I do suppose I enjoy it when people think I'm better than them, but its not as big a deal to me as racking up accomplishiments to be on top.
> 
> 19.) What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
> 
> I fear being weak, in pain and controlled. I fear living my life as a slave to other people. I fear being a loser and amounting to nothing, being useless and lacking skills. In manifests by my desire to constantly sieze control of situations, act tough and never show weakness. I'm okay with short term pain. I'm willing to do difficult things for my future. But I can often try to avoid or at least procrastinate boring experiences.
> 
> 20.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I was thinking either ENTP or ISTP. Leaning ENTP as of now, but I thought ISTP in the past. I used to think the Ti/Fe axis is obvious. I wasn't sure on having the Se though, I tend to daydream a lot, can be very abstract, theoretical, blah blah. Dont live in the moment much, my dad often criticizes me for always thinking of the future and therefore missing out on the present.
> As for Fe, I know how to portray a certain 'vibe' well, I can be very manipulative (yeah I know its a bad trait but I'm just trying to be honest here), I know how to be charismatic and I'm good at reading people. Buuut I get very uncomfortable when people express a lotta emotion, I rarely show mine (often people think I'm emotionless or lack empathy, which isn't true). I think the only emotions I show often are confidence and amusement, as well as irritation. I used to not do as much physical stuff till recently, I kinda forced myself into it.
> On the other hand though, I see me being pretty pragmatic in having Se. I care a lot about the results of something and all. And yeah I enjoy things such as physical activity and being in nature a lot. I like to be very productive, but admittedly I get a lot.
> My issues with detail and time sound inf si, though.
> But when writing this I was considering being ENTJ. Very results oriented, pragmatic, future oriented, ambitious, dominant, all that. I'm far more ambitious than any ENTP or ISTP I know. This also explains how I can have some Se with desiring thrills as well as Ni in my future thinking and all that. inf Fi and trickster Si fits.
> Idk tho


It doesn't seem like real answers. "Conquest, victory, domination, thrills: these are what I desire in life more than anything else." this is like a video game character line or something. You also seem to mix NTJ and NTP specific sentiments together like you are extremely goal oriented but heavily improvise your life and are willing and open to all new forms of information and paths.


----------



## batteonde

The Last said:


> The opening thing sounds like you took an online personality quiz and pasted that in in place of talking about yourself candidly. It sounds like you scored INTJ or ENTJ and wrote what they said. Like, of all the NTJs I know and have typed, no one actually refers to himself that way, which makes me kind of suspicious. That being said, overall you are probably Te.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExTJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more fan fiction writing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more ET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem like real answers. "Conquest, victory, domination, thrills: these are what I desire in life more than anything else." this is like a video game character line or something. You also seem to mix NTJ and NTP specific sentiments together like you are extremely goal oriented but heavily improvise your life and are willing and open to all new forms of information and paths.


I tend to be dramatic and exaggerate but everything I said is true. I have a struggle of having high ambitions but getting very distracted and this screws me over a lot.


----------



## pensivepensive

-


----------



## The Last

I've updated this questionnaire after repeated testing taking into account feedback and noticing which questions are useful. I shortened the test to 15 questions as well. If there is any specific feedback on the questions, most likely on the wording, I am open to hearing it.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

I took what you said to heart the last time I took the test. I don't think I put my best foot forward with my previous attempt.
Since you've re-updated the test a bit, I figured I would give it another shot. I'll try to put in as much detail as possible, hopefully in an effort to make your job and analysis easier.

*Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
No issues come to mind.
I am a 22 year old male. I'm pretty calm at the moment, maybe a little tired.

*What kind of person are you and why?*
This is a pretty broad question, I don't really know where to start.

In terms of what I am most of the time, I'm pretty reserved, usually calm, and I prefer not to make trouble when it isn't necessary. I try my best to be friendly with people.
I prefer to keep to myself, and not to use too much energy at once. As such, I'm pretty picky at what things I engage in that are outside of what routine I establish for myself.
In what I do engage with, I like for those things to be important. That's something I need to establish first. For example, I enjoy martial arts because I can exercise/ remain healthy, and learn how to defend myself at the same time.
I could say that I'm extremely driven when pushed. I can stand my ground longer than most people, from what I've observed anyway.

*What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
I don't know, I always knew that I didn't quite fit in others growing up. Most people would often dismiss me as being shy or not caring, but I think I have more passion for certain things than other people.
I think the biggest difference between me and other people, is that I have some sort of determination or drive that pushes me farther when most people would just give up. I once froze my ear completely solid and almost lost it because I didn't want to rely on anyone else, and would rather endure the walk to work (in -40C) instead of asking for a ride (which everyone would just call me an idiot for, and rightfully so).

Another example is that during most of my shifts at work, I work myself to the bone not because of some obligation, but because I want to outperform everyone else. As such, it's also a lot harder for me to let go of certain things or imperfections. Sometimes I get really worked up over things my co-workers or friends would simply shrug at.
I hate getting off-task for example, and I prefer to finish one task before working on another. It downright _infuriates_ me when I'm getting dragged one place to another without having the time to put my full effort into something and completing it to a point in where I'm happy with the result. It's even more annoying when I'm dragged into something that could easily wait until I'm finished with what I'm doing.
Everyone I know often has to tell me to calm down, and not take everything too seriously. When I have something I know I need to get done, my will just focuses on that one thing, and it feels like it can focus on only that one thing.
If I feel like I can't focus on that single thing, I tend to blame my own abilities rather than examining the context. I think I tend to punish myself a lot harder for my mistakes as a result of that insecurity. There was a period of time in all of my past jobs where I thought that my bosses hated my performance, I would constantly innovate ways to improve upon it.

It's something that frustrates me sometimes, because it often leaves me inflexible and short with people when I feel like they hamper my progress or get in my way. It's not like I want to be angry or short, but it's my natural reaction.
But on the other hand, I tend to perform really well (despite my insecurities). My manager at my first job at the dollar store told me I was one of the best employees she ever had. All of the wire-liners at my previous employment as a shop hand would make comments on how "analytical" I was in comparison to other co-workers, and my current manager says that I run his store better than he does (and he has managed the store for almost 30 years).

So in summary, I would say that my stubbornness is my biggest driving factor in distinguishing myself from anyone else.
It can make me come across as short or aloof to others, which I think makes people distance themselves from me (despite my holding no ill-will towards them).
On the other hand, I think I tend to perform better than the average person because of that stubbornness.

*Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
I often get confused because of misunderstandings between the image I hold of myself, and the perspectives of other people.
For example, arrogance. Some people mistake me being confident in what I do as arrogant or cocky, when it's not my intention to be put down other people. I've described this phenomenon a few times on the site.
I just know what I do well, and I like establishing what I do well so I can highlight what I need to work on. I don't do it to put down others inherently.

Some people also like to make me out as "shy" or "depressed". I have social skills, and I know how to use them when I need to. Also, being quiet doesn't automatically mean I'm sad or angry.
Most of the time, I just feel like I don't have anything meaningful to add to a conversation. So I prefer to observe from a distance.
It's things like that where I think some people like to write me off as something I'm not.

*How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
Generally, I tend to prefer a plan going forward. That way, I can determine what I need to get done, and how to get things I _really_ don't want to do done faster.
But if plans change suddenly, I can improvise and adapt quickly, despite my non-preference for doing so.

For example, my family would often have to move to different locations when I was younger, so I found myself in unknown situations all of the time. I would never have the same friends, I would never stay in the same place, and my family's financial situation would often change every couple of years. I noticed even when I was younger, I didn't have much of a problem in dealing with these new obstacles in life.
When I faced an unknown situation, I would tend to accept the situation quickly. There was no point in dawdling in what was left behind. I would focus on what I could do right now, and then establish a routine or schedule as fast as possible. For the first couple of weeks, the "schedule" would rapidly change at the flip of a hat. If I found something that worked better, I would change it.

But after a few weeks, the schedule would start to cement itself. At that point, my habits and routines fall into predictable behaviour that repeats basically every day. At least, until a new obstacle presents itself.
Generally speaking, I get tired very easily. So I would instead focus on how I could make my life as easy as possible. Once I found out a routine that best creates that framework, I would repeat that behaviour daily in order to achieve that desired result.

*How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?*
I tend to judge ideas and make conclusions about them quickly. If someone says something that I dislike (even if their idea makes logical sense) I tend to dismiss it outright if I don't agree with the conclusion the idea makes.
Most of the time, I tend to stay out of arguments. I'll just subconsciously make a judgement on it, and then move on.

If the conclusion is something I heavily disagree with or something I find morally reprehensible, I sometimes tend to jump the gun a bit.
I've once argued with an elderly relative on Facebook over something that I found to be morally important, and I didn't even think hard enough to realize that she was my great-aunt.
I didn't realize that fact until my grandfather's funeral. She told me who she was, and then embarrassingly brought up how "aggressive" I was to her during the debate between me and her.
You see, it's reasons like those where I choose not to speak most of the time lol

*Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
Generally speaking, I prefer to operate on a relatively consistent schedule that is open to change. If that makes sense.
For example, I tend to take the same route to work everyday. But if I find an alternative pathway (say, through an alley), decide to take an alternative route, leave a few minutes earlier that day just in case, and discover that it actually gets me to work 5 minutes quicker, I'll then update my route from that point going forward.

To be blunt, I wouldn't have discovered that route if I didn't feel the need to go off the beaten path a bit, and find a more useful alternative.
I think that describes a certain openness to chaos. Who knows? Maybe that alternative route would have taken me longer that day to get to work, and could have wasted my time. But I took the chance anyway.
But sometimes, there needs to be some form of chaos in order to improve the status-quo. I like order in my daily life, but chaos can be a tool that can "sharpen a dull blade" when needed if used correctly.

*What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.*
Honestly, I enjoy myself the most when I know I've gotten everything I needed to done, and where I can enjoy a nice peace of mind.
In order to get there though, it's through getting what you need to done. The most enjoyable part of something for me is the conclusion. I love the feeling I get when I'm getting things I deem important done.
I love relaxing, but I tend to get restless, apathetic, nervous, and depressed when I spend too much time doing nothing.

*What activities drain you most? Describe what a stressful situation is for you.*
I touched upon this, but it is when I feel when I'm not getting as much done as I should be doing.
This also includes things like with work, when a boss tells me that I need to get things done "like this", even when I can think of ways of doing it quicker.
When things start to drag on for absolutely no reason, I feel like is just a waste of energy on my part. When it feels like I'm being punished because of someone's incompetence (For example, me staying later at work cleaning up a mess that could've been done earlier if we managed out time better) gets me frustrated and angry.

I'm pretty good at managing myself. This and my need to be recognized as "good at what I do" usually results in me doing a pretty decent job.
As such, I really don't like being bossed around by other people. The more restrictive an environment is, the less likely I'll get as much done.

*You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?*
I would probably start asking who is coming, and what their general preferences are. If a certain amount of people prefer a certain dish, I'll be sure to get more ingredients to prepare such dish.
Once I get the list of people, I would start gathering an ingredient list. I'll probably ask people like my mother and grandmother on what are the best ingredients to gather (since they are the most experienced at cooking such meals), and then I would gather the ingredients in one big grocery trip.

Once I do that, I'll figure out at what time is everyone coming at.
When a general time is decided, I'll decide in what order it makes sense to cook everything. Hopefully, it results in everything being warm and ready to serve by the time the guests arrive.
I don't know too much about cooking a holiday feast, but I think that's how I would approach things.

*Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? 
If you have an example, feel free to give it.*
Personally, I prefer when people get to the point of what they are trying to say. I don't know the specifics, but when people go on tangents, it feels like my body starts to tense up in frustration.
So when somebody gives me their perspective or idea, I tend to just highlight and focus on what they are actually trying to say, and to break it down into its most cohesive and trimmed-down form.

The example I'm going to give is not an intellectually complicated subject, but I found that I do the same thing in these situations.
This comes from what I regularly have to deal with at work. I noticed that when these phone calls happen, I tend to have a really low tolerance for people before I get annoyed.

Guy on phone: "Hey sir, how's it going today? I was looking through my basement, and I came across a box full of old consoles and games. I haven't seen these since I was a kid, and I remember playing these all of the time. Ahh, it brings back memories. _Chuckle_. I was just wondering, if I happened to bring these items in, what would I get for them? I was in particular wanting to ask one question, how much would you give a man offering an Xbox 360?"

Now this is how I interpret it.

Guy on phone: "Hey sir, how's it going today? I was looking through my basement, and I came across a box full of old consoles and games. I haven't seen these since I was a kid, and I remember playing these all of the time. Ahh, it brings back memories. _Chuckle_. I was just wondering, if I happened to bring these items in, what would I get for them? I was in particular wanting to ask one question, how much would you give a man offering (for) an Xbox 360?"

Again, this is far from an intellectually complicated subject, but hopefully it should paint a clear picture on how my thought process is.

*Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
I guess that depends. Do I find it that personally fulfilling?
If I don't, I really do not like to spend too much time on it.
For example, if someone tells me the intricacies of the development of a specific game or a certain song they are interested in, I couldn't care any less just because I don't have a huge investment in video games or musicians.
I play games or listen to musicians mainly to just kill time. It doesn't hold a valuable place in my heart.

There are certain topics that intrigue me though, and I like to go into as much depth about them as possible. I tend to be pretty picky about what I get into.
I think the reason for that may be because I generally put in a lot of effort to be knowledgeable about what I'm talking about. It's a lot of commitment to dedicate your energy into mastering a subject and becoming knowledgeable.

*What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*
I just like getting to experience different things, and finding out who I really am, and what aspects of different places could I incorporate into myself to make myself a better person?
So honestly, there are a few things I would prefer if I were to travel. If the experience was going to be more "by-the-books", I would like to live somewhere for a few months, and to learn from the culture.
If not that, I would prefer to experience things that make me stronger. Things like expeditions, things that force me to examine things about myself that aren't working, and to improve upon the things I can change.

In both scenarios, I would like the experience to focus on improving myself.

*What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
Generally speaking, I would like to leave a positive legacy, at least in some form.
Growing up, my family would talk to me about the cycle of abuse. For generations, people in my family have made poor decisions, and blamed their poor decisions on those made by their predecessors. The cycle goes on forever.
Now, I wasn't raised to that extent. But I always argued that it only takes the will of one person to break that cycle. It involves a refusal to let past circumstances dictate your future, and to create your own path going forward.
I want to be that person that breaks that cycle, and the one that creates something better for the people I care about. I want to be remembered as that deciding factor that changed things. Not just another person who acknowledged the status-quo, and did nothing to change it.

It doesn't even have to be a big difference. Hell, I've come to the realization that I probably won't accomplish anything large and grand. I'm actually pretty lazy when I have nothing to focus on.
But if it is big enough to have others learn from my example that you can forge your own path, I think that's enough to make me happy.

*What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
I mainly tested as INTJ, INTP, and ISTJ.

To be honest, I've seen enough stereotypes of each type at this point, to not have a specific preference for any one.
The last time I've taken this assessment, you noted the fact that I may have been just using INTJ descriptions to describe myself.
In all honesty, that assertion bothered me, and I felt like I needed to be as truthful as possible. So I waited until the questions were fresh, and opted to do it again.
Hopefully, this assessment is a bit more useful.


----------



## The Last

ImpossibleHunt5 said:


> *What kind of person are you and why?*
> This is a pretty broad question, I don't really know where to start.
> 
> In terms of what I am most of the time, I'm pretty reserved, usually calm, and I prefer not to make trouble when it isn't necessary. I try my best to be friendly with people.
> I prefer to keep to myself, and not to use too much energy at once. As such, I'm pretty picky at what things I engage in that are outside of what routine I establish for myself.
> In what I do engage with, I like for those things to be important. That's something I need to establish first. For example, I enjoy martial arts because I can exercise/ remain healthy, and learn how to defend myself at the same time.
> I could say that I'm extremely driven when pushed. I can stand my ground longer than most people, from what I've observed anyway.


This is generally I and J. You are some kind of introverted perception dominant type in that you want things to become you as opposed to embracing the thing as it is.




> *What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
> I don't know, I always knew that I didn't quite fit in others growing up. Most people would often dismiss me as being shy or not caring, but I think I have more passion for certain things than other people.
> I think the biggest difference between me and other people, is that I have some sort of determination or drive that pushes me farther when most people would just give up. I once froze my ear completely solid and almost lost it because I didn't want to rely on anyone else, and would rather endure the walk to work (in -40C) instead of asking for a ride (which everyone would just call me an idiot for, and rightfully so).


I would imagine this being part of Te. I get the feeling Fe would have no problems asking for help.




> Another example is that during most of my shifts at work, I work myself to the bone not because of some obligation, but because I want to outperform everyone else. As such, it's also a lot harder for me to let go of certain things or imperfections. Sometimes I get really worked up over things my co-workers or friends would simply shrug at.
> I hate getting off-task for example, and I prefer to finish one task before working on another. It downright _infuriates_ me when I'm getting dragged one place to another without having the time to put my full effort into something and completing it to a point in where I'm happy with the result. It's even more annoying when I'm dragged into something that could easily wait until I'm finished with what I'm doing.
> Everyone I know often has to tell me to calm down, and not take everything too seriously. When I have something I know I need to get done, my will just focuses on that one thing, and it feels like it can focus on only that one thing.
> If I feel like I can't focus on that single thing, I tend to blame my own abilities rather than examining the context. I think I tend to punish myself a lot harder for my mistakes as a result of that insecurity. There was a period of time in all of my past jobs where I thought that my bosses hated my performance, I would constantly innovate ways to improve upon it.


So you have a very strong sense of objective right and wrong which is Te. Perfectionism doesn't particularly belong to a type, but this anal retentiveness is very Te.




> It's something that frustrates me sometimes, because it often leaves me inflexible and short with people when I feel like they hamper my progress or get in my way. It's not like I want to be angry or short, but it's my natural reaction.
> But on the other hand, I tend to perform really well (despite my insecurities). My manager at my first job at the dollar store told me I was one of the best employees she ever had. All of the wire-liners at my previous employment as a shop hand would make comments on how "analytical" I was in comparison to other co-workers, and my current manager says that I run his store better than he does (and he has managed the store for almost 30 years).
> 
> So in summary, I would say that my stubbornness is my biggest driving factor in distinguishing myself from anyone else.
> It can make me come across as short or aloof to others, which I think makes people distance themselves from me (despite my holding no ill-will towards them).
> On the other hand, I think I tend to perform better than the average person because of that stubbornness.


This is very stereotypical of both ISTJ and INTJ.




> *Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> I often get confused because of misunderstandings between the image I hold of myself, and the perspectives of other people.
> For example, arrogance. Some people mistake me being confident in what I do as arrogant or cocky, when it's not my intention to be put down other people. I've described this phenomenon a few times on the site.
> I just know what I do well, and I like establishing what I do well so I can highlight what I need to work on. I don't do it to put down others inherently.
> 
> Some people also like to make me out as "shy" or "depressed". I have social skills, and I know how to use them when I need to. Also, being quiet doesn't automatically mean I'm sad or angry.
> Most of the time, I just feel like I don't have anything meaningful to add to a conversation. So I prefer to observe from a distance.
> It's things like that where I think some people like to write me off as something I'm not.


Still in the realm of I-TJ.



> *How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
> Generally, I tend to prefer a plan going forward. That way, I can determine what I need to get done, and how to get things I _really_ don't want to do done faster.
> But if plans change suddenly, I can improvise and adapt quickly, despite my non-preference for doing so.
> 
> For example, my family would often have to move to different locations when I was younger, so I found myself in unknown situations all of the time. I would never have the same friends, I would never stay in the same place, and my family's financial situation would often change every couple of years. I noticed even when I was younger, I didn't have much of a problem in dealing with these new obstacles in life.
> When I faced an unknown situation, I would tend to accept the situation quickly. There was no point in dawdling in what was left behind. I would focus on what I could do right now, and then establish a routine or schedule as fast as possible. For the first couple of weeks, the "schedule" would rapidly change at the flip of a hat. If I found something that worked better, I would change it.
> 
> But after a few weeks, the schedule would start to cement itself. At that point, my habits and routines fall into predictable behaviour that repeats basically every day. At least, until a new obstacle presents itself.
> Generally speaking, I get tired very easily. So I would instead focus on how I could make my life as easy as possible. Once I found out a routine that best creates that framework, I would repeat that behaviour daily in order to achieve that desired result.


J



> *How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?*
> I tend to judge ideas and make conclusions about them quickly. If someone says something that I dislike (even if their idea makes logical sense) *I tend to dismiss it outright if I don't agree with the conclusion the idea makes.*
> Most of the time, I tend to stay out of arguments. I'll just subconsciously make a judgement on it, and then move on.
> 
> If the conclusion is something I heavily disagree with or something I find morally reprehensible, I sometimes tend to jump the gun a bit.
> I've once argued with an elderly relative on Facebook over something that I found to be morally important, and I didn't even think hard enough to realize that she was my great-aunt.
> I didn't realize that fact until my grandfather's funeral. She told me who she was, and then embarrassingly brought up how "aggressive" I was to her during the debate between me and her.
> You see, it's reasons like those where I choose not to speak most of the time lol


That sounds like Ni to me.




> *Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
> Generally speaking, I prefer to operate on a relatively consistent schedule that is open to change. If that makes sense.
> For example, I tend to take the same route to work everyday. But if I find an alternative pathway (say, through an alley), decide to take an alternative route, leave a few minutes earlier that day just in case, and discover that it actually gets me to work 5 minutes quicker, I'll then update my route from that point going forward.
> 
> To be blunt, I wouldn't have discovered that route if I didn't feel the need to go off the beaten path a bit, and find a more useful alternative.
> I think that describes a certain openness to chaos. Who knows? Maybe that alternative route would have taken me longer that day to get to work, and could have wasted my time. But I took the chance anyway.
> But sometimes, there needs to be some form of chaos in order to improve the status-quo. I like order in my daily life, but chaos can be a tool that can "sharpen a dull blade" when needed if used correctly.


It's not necessarily open to chaos. You thought of taking a new way and then literally planned out how you would do the new thing to test it. That's very J.




> *What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.*
> Honestly, I enjoy myself the most when I know I've gotten everything I needed to done, and where I can enjoy a nice peace of mind.
> In order to get there though, it's through getting what you need to done. *The most enjoyable part of something for me is the conclusion.* I love the feeling I get when I'm getting things I deem important done.
> I love relaxing, but I tend to get restless, apathetic, nervous, and depressed when I spend too much time doing nothing.


I consider this a part of Ni as well. That the thing doesn't exist as itself but something that has yet to happen.




> *What activities drain you most? Describe what a stressful situation is for you.*
> I touched upon this, but it is when I feel when I'm not getting as much done as I should be doing.
> This also includes things like with work, when a boss tells me that I need to get things done "like this", even when I can think of ways of doing it quicker.
> When things start to drag on for absolutely no reason, I feel like is just a waste of energy on my part. When it feels like I'm being punished because of someone's incompetence (For example, me staying later at work cleaning up a mess that could've been done earlier if we managed out time better) gets me frustrated and angry.
> 
> I'm pretty good at managing myself. This and my need to be recognized as "good at what I do" usually results in me doing a pretty decent job.
> As such, I really don't like being bossed around by other people. The more restrictive an environment is, the less likely I'll get as much done.


I-TJ in general might be INTJ specific.




> *You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?*
> I would probably start asking who is coming, and what their general preferences are. If a certain amount of people prefer a certain dish, I'll be sure to get more ingredients to prepare such dish.
> Once I get the list of people, I would start gathering an ingredient list. I'll probably ask people like my mother and grandmother on what are the best ingredients to gather (since they are the most experienced at cooking such meals), and then I would gather the ingredients in one big grocery trip.
> 
> Once I do that, I'll figure out at what time is everyone coming at.
> When a general time is decided, I'll decide in what order it makes sense to cook everything. Hopefully, it results in everything being warm and ready to serve by the time the guests arrive.
> I don't know too much about cooking a holiday feast, but I think that's how I would approach things.


J and I would say --TJ based on having asked this question to ISFJs and an INFJ I know. It's like assembling a list of stats for you to do the thing.



> *Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach?
> If you have an example, feel free to give it.*
> Personally, I prefer when people get to the point of what they are trying to say. I don't know the specifics, but when people go on tangents, it feels like my body starts to tense up in frustration.
> So when somebody gives me their perspective or idea, I tend to just highlight and focus on what they are actually trying to say, and to break it down into its most cohesive and trimmed-down form.


Anti-Ne



> The example I'm going to give is not an intellectually complicated subject, but I found that I do the same thing in these situations.
> This comes from what I regularly have to deal with at work. I noticed that when these phone calls happen, I tend to have a really low tolerance for people before I get annoyed.
> 
> Guy on phone: "Hey sir, how's it going today? I was looking through my basement, and I came across a box full of old consoles and games. I haven't seen these since I was a kid, and I remember playing these all of the time. Ahh, it brings back memories. _Chuckle_. I was just wondering, if I happened to bring these items in, what would I get for them? I was in particular wanting to ask one question, how much would you give a man offering an Xbox 360?"
> 
> Now this is how I interpret it.
> 
> Guy on phone: "Hey sir, how's it going today? I was looking through my basement, and I came across a box full of old consoles and games. I haven't seen these since I was a kid, and I remember playing these all of the time. Ahh, it brings back memories. _Chuckle_. I was just wondering, if I happened to bring these items in, what would I get for them? I was in particular wanting to ask one question, how much would you give a man offering (for) an Xbox 360?"
> 
> Again, this is far from an intellectually complicated subject, but hopefully it should paint a clear picture on how my thought process is.


lol I talk a lot like the second version. I think it might be a Te thing.




> *Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
> I guess that depends. Do I find it that personally fulfilling?
> If I don't, I really do not like to spend too much time on it.
> For example, if someone tells me the intricacies of the development of a specific game or a certain song they are interested in, I couldn't care any less just because I don't have a huge investment in video games or musicians.
> I play games or listen to musicians mainly to just kill time. It doesn't hold a valuable place in my heart.
> 
> There are certain topics that intrigue me though, and I like to go into as much depth about them as possible. I tend to be pretty picky about what I get into.
> I think the reason for that may be because I generally put in a lot of effort to be knowledgeable about what I'm talking about. It's a lot of commitment to dedicate your energy into mastering a subject and becoming knowledgeable.


INTJ maybe just Te. It's like everything has to have a point. Ni is a particularly weirdly obsessive type according to Jung.




> *What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*
> I just like getting to experience different things, and finding out who I really am, and what aspects of different places could I incorporate into myself to make myself a better person?
> So honestly, there are a few things I would prefer if I were to travel. If the experience was going to be more "by-the-books", I would like to live somewhere for a few months, and to learn from the culture.
> If not that, I would prefer to experience things that make me stronger. Things like expeditions, things that force me to examine things about myself that aren't working, and to improve upon the things I can change.


In both scenarios, I would like the experience to focus on improving myself.[/quote]

Hey it's that thing I said at the beginning.
"you want things to become you as opposed to embracing the thing as it is"
Se is definitely not a conscious thing for you.



> *What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
> Generally speaking, I would like to leave a positive legacy, at least in some form.
> Growing up, my family would talk to me about the cycle of abuse. For generations, people in my family have made poor decisions, and blamed their poor decisions on those made by their predecessors. The cycle goes on forever.
> Now, I wasn't raised to that extent. But I always argued that it only takes the will of one person to break that cycle. It involves a refusal to let past circumstances dictate your future, and to create your own path going forward.
> I want to be that person that breaks that cycle, and the one that creates something better for the people I care about. I want to be remembered as that deciding factor that changed things. Not just another person who acknowledged the status-quo, and did nothing to change it.
> 
> It doesn't even have to be a big difference. Hell, I've come to the realization that I probably won't accomplish anything large and grand. I'm actually pretty lazy when I have nothing to focus on.
> But if it is big enough to have others learn from my example that you can forge your own path, I think that's enough to make me happy.


Not sure if this specific to a type.




> *What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
> I mainly tested as INTJ, INTP, and ISTJ.
> 
> To be honest, I've seen enough stereotypes of each type at this point, to not have a specific preference for any one.
> The last time I've taken this assessment, you noted the fact that I may have been just using INTJ descriptions to describe myself.
> In all honesty, that assertion bothered me, and I felt like I needed to be as truthful as possible. So I waited until the questions were fresh, and opted to do it again.
> Hopefully, this assessment is a bit more useful.


You seem fairly consistently INTJ throughout this, so there is that. I think most people latch on to the big picture thing for Ni, and I mean it should be big picture, but anyone can say they are big picture since it is a subjective definition. It's difficult to get the other parts of Ni out since it is an introverted perception, but an Ni dominant person should manifest as someone who experiences everything around the object without experiencing the object. It seems to me, that is the case for you.


----------



## Freya Violet

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

_*Female 24.
It's always a stressful time for me lol. I'm pretty sure I have anxiety and attention deficiency, but I'm undiagnosed and constantly struggling and isolating myself to be productive.*_


2.) What kind of person are you and why?

_*I focus on topics most people find grim or heavy, and I spend a lot of time trying to apply stuff I read about in books or articles regarding people and apply it in real-life examples to learn more about people, so cause of that I'll seem intense or very deep to people, as well as talkative, cause when doing something like that usually seems like I'm carrying the conversation and making the person do a lot of reflecting in front of me (I'll try to use myself as an example then and answer my own question so they'll feel like they can answer it too). Cause of this I'm seen as intense and serious in life, but at the same time, I'm playful as well because I do try to make myself as friendly as possible to not make people uncomfortable and unwilling to participate. I consider myself very inquisitive and want to understand people very well to navigate through life better. *_

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

_*Answer no.2 applies here as well, but besides that, I do well in crises. When things go very wrong, I will somehow manage to calm myself and analyze the situation and be more action-oriented. Usually, I'm very slow to act and do things and need a lot of time planning and setting short term goals to achieve a bigger goal in the future. I've also learned how to cope with depression by allowing myself to have simple rewards. The saying, "I think therefore I am" is something, if I need to be a certain way to be happier in the long run, I'll get hyper fixated on that thing no matter how difficult it is to achieve, as long as I have a plan and I'm able to keep up with checking myself, I'll sacrifice whatever I see fit unless I catch myself deteriorating and have evidence that achieving that thing won't bring me stability or something very specific.*_

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

_*Others describe me as hard to understand, contradictory, intense, deep and extreme with how I do things. Because of mixed answers, I've stopped relying on others' descriptions for the most part and don't need validation. I'll take criticisms or ask why they think a certain way about me, but they have yet to give me examples. At the end of the day, people always settle on describing me the way I saw myself, so I've really grown to trust myself and never find myself unsure when questioned about myself. *_
.
5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

_*I stick to what is most likely to keep me grounded based on my own research and combine it with my instincts and try to stay as calm as possible because the moment I'm not calm or talk too much around the people in the new situation, I'm going to mess things up for myself and make poor choices.

I'm often in new or unknown situations, having parents who have open schedules and never communicate any type of planning, and it's very exhausting and crippling. One incident that happened a while ago was my parents hooked me up with a rich family friend who's handicapped, who told my parents that she'd pay me if I accompanied her abroad and looked after her. The moment I heard about this I was trying to talk to the family friend and my parents regarding her needs, where we'd be staying, the budget, what my duties would be, how much time I'd get off to explore the foreign place and etc. Both my parents and the family friend gave me extremely half-assed answers and would keep delaying giving me answers, but I needed the travel experience and money badly because I was re-evaluating somethings in my life. The family friend even went as far to lie and withhold information and when I found out I was furious but kept it hidden pretty well. She kept taking certain medication in a foreign land where this could have had legal consequences and initially she said she'd let me roam outside when she was asleep in the hotel, but later on she started to cry and show attitude the moment I expressed to go out (even outside the hotel room), and I ended up sneaking around a lot and still getting some shopping done for myself when I'd be allowed to go out to get SIM cards or bring food or luggage. The planning I did in advance basically saved me, even though I was worn out, sleep-deprived and forced to tolerate the woman smoking around me and even had a panic attack that wasn't noticed by anyone. Apparently, I did a really good job tending to her even half-asleep cause she told me she woke me up and I helped her out with stuff which I have no recollection of doing (this thoroughly impressed me because according to my mother, brother, and most people who've woken me up, abruptly, I swear and threaten people a lot lmfao). *_

6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?

_*Evaluate what I know in advance and use that to filter the new idea. Evidence and consistency in logic will win at the end of the day and aid me in making my decision on how to approach the ideas.*_

7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
*My life has a lot of chaos and I try my best to establish and maintain order, for doing this I've also had to cut out people from my life and I'll keep at it until I see myself stable and independent. Chaos manifests through dealing with family for the most part, but if chaos comes through friends, I am better at taking control of that.*

8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.

_*Listening to music while doing some sort of other activity, usually reading something, and walking a lot. Cleaning or organizing something is therapeutic as well. Physical activity really energizes my mind.*_

9.) What activities drain you most? Describe what a stressful situation is for you.

_*Participating in group chats or conversations with multiple people where things are lighthearted. Dealing with people who refuse to work out a schedule and won't communicate properly or listen to evidence and logic I present them with so they can come to a conclusion. Especially hate it when I'm trying to explain to someone why something doesn't work, and they refuse to acknowledge it. Really dislike dealing with optimists who cannot tolerate negativity at all and people who are stuck in the past or keep bringing up the past when the issue was resolved. The most stressful situation I can be in is if someone comes to me last minute with something or if I'm supposed to make a choice with a lack of information or very little time to research and think something through. *_

10.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?

_*I'm thinking about what I'll get out of this. I can volunteer to do something like this for patting myself on the back or trying to impress people with my cooking, but even there I'd try to get more out of the people I impress.
What I prepare and buy depends on the people who'll be joining the dinner, but primarily people who I want to impress. I'd spend good time researching things and maybe try out cooking small samples. Even with a reasonable budget, I'll shop smart so doing test runs and having a few people try it out would be good. Generally, I put very low effort into making stuff for myself, so the sample feedback would probably be very important unless I am really confident with the recipes I've followed.*_


11.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.

_*Crystallize and reduce the idea/s usually considering both parties are familiar with the subject and as it's complicated using 2 heads to brainstorm ways to communicate this simpler would mean we're ready to move on to other topics related to this eventually and in a more thorough way in my opinion. The tangential approach is only good for occasional banter and too much stuff is lost, which I hate as someone with attention deficiency.*_

12.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

*Yes, very much so. If I invest my time in understanding something or picking up some type of knowledge, I never want to move on and away from it. But yeah obviously people move on to focus on other more important or valuable things later on and certain things about the previous obsession will start to become hazy.*

13.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

*Going to a place that calls me, so usually somewhere that has my preferred kind of weather, attractions, shopping districts, and sights I like. I prefer going somewhere where I can find people to communicate with, with no strong language barriers. Even if I could travel anywhere, I'd narrow my options down to 2 countries at tops and try not to fly around too much.*
14.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

*Stability, independence, and recognition/acknowledgment for my skills and whatever sets me apart from most people. Never had all of them at once. When I attain them all, I can see myself truly happy and would be doing more to guide, assist, and transform others.*

15.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

_*INTJ because when I settled on this found myself explaining myself better, and I've been personally attacked by reading about the Ni-Fi loop and then come around to taking that as a very helpful reality check for myself as well. The type itself does not appeal to me and wasn't my first choice, the fact it's a rare type and Ni is confusing to many makes it isolating and people inevitably struggling to be around you. The most appealing type to me is ESTJ because very strong Te with no Se seems like a blessing lol. Even the immature ESTJ sounds very fit for life to me and like they'll get through anything without being held down too long. 

Initially, I mistyped as INTP or thought I had Ne and Ti when I was new to MBTI and was following feel good INTP blogs on tumblr (especially reading stuff by eilamona), but talking to other INTPs and Ne users in general, something felt very off and I never understood Tertiary Si and chalked myself to having shitty memory and a tendency to correct people to Tertiary Si. The first people who mentioned I was likely INTJ was an ISTJ and INTP on tumblr who would talk extensively about the functions and enneagram and then it took me a bit of digging until things started making sense.*_


----------



## The Last

Freya Violet said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> _*I focus on topics most people find grim or heavy, and I spend a lot of time trying to apply stuff I read about in books or articles regarding people and apply it in real-life examples to learn more about people, so cause of that I'll seem intense or very deep to people, as well as talkative, cause when doing something like that usually seems like I'm carrying the conversation and making the person do a lot of reflecting in front of me (I'll try to use myself as an example then and answer my own question so they'll feel like they can answer it too). Cause of this I'm seen as intense and serious in life, but at the same time, I'm playful as well because I do try to make myself as friendly as possible to not make people uncomfortable and unwilling to participate. I consider myself very inquisitive and want to understand people very well to navigate through life better. *_


I'm unsure what this is in particular. I feel like I argue it being explained by too many things.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> _*Answer no.2 applies here as well, but besides that, I do well in crises. When things go very wrong, I will somehow manage to calm myself and analyze the situation and be more action-oriented. Usually, I'm very slow to act and do things and need a lot of time planning and setting short term goals to achieve a bigger goal in the future. I've also learned how to cope with depression by allowing myself to have simple rewards. The saying, "I think therefore I am" is something, if I need to be a certain way to be happier in the long run, I'll get hyper fixated on that thing no matter how difficult it is to achieve, as long as I have a plan and I'm able to keep up with checking myself, I'll sacrifice whatever I see fit unless I catch myself deteriorating and have evidence that achieving that thing won't bring me stability or something very specific.*_


Everything said you seem like some kind of I__J type. Like if I have any certainty it's that your main thing in your head is reflecting and planning. Also "I think therefore I am" is in regards to solipsism. That we can't know if this is real or if we are brains in vats being poked at by demons.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> _*Others describe me as hard to understand, contradictory, intense, deep and extreme with how I do things. Because of mixed answers, I've stopped relying on others' descriptions for the most part and don't need validation. I'll take criticisms or ask why they think a certain way about me, but they have yet to give me examples. At the end of the day, people always settle on describing me the way I saw myself, so I've really grown to trust myself and never find myself unsure when questioned about myself. *_



You keep bringing up this 2deep4u thing. Usually it's an Ni thing, but also you could just be an Fi, but you went with pathological planner.



> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> _*I stick to what is most likely to keep me grounded based on my own research and combine it with my instincts and try to stay as calm as possible because the moment I'm not calm or talk too much around the people in the new situation, I'm going to mess things up for myself and make poor choices.
> 
> I'm often in new or unknown situations, having parents who have open schedules and never communicate any type of planning, and it's very exhausting and crippling. One incident that happened a while ago was my parents hooked me up with a rich family friend who's handicapped, who told my parents that she'd pay me if I accompanied her abroad and looked after her. The moment I heard about this I was trying to talk to the family friend and my parents regarding her needs, where we'd be staying, the budget, what my duties would be, how much time I'd get off to explore the foreign place and etc. Both my parents and the family friend gave me extremely half-assed answers and would keep delaying giving me answers, but I needed the travel experience and money badly because I was re-evaluating somethings in my life. The family friend even went as far to lie and withhold information and when I found out I was furious but kept it hidden pretty well. She kept taking certain medication in a foreign land where this could have had legal consequences and initially she said she'd let me roam outside when she was asleep in the hotel, but later on she started to cry and show attitude the moment I expressed to go out (even outside the hotel room), and I ended up sneaking around a lot and still getting some shopping done for myself when I'd be allowed to go out to get SIM cards or bring food or luggage. The planning I did in advance basically saved me, even though I was worn out, sleep-deprived and forced to tolerate the woman smoking around me and even had a panic attack that wasn't noticed by anyone. Apparently, I did a really good job tending to her even half-asleep cause she told me she woke me up and I helped her out with stuff which I have no recollection of doing (this thoroughly impressed me because according to my mother, brother, and most people who've woken me up, abruptly, I swear and threaten people a lot lmfao). *_


More J and generally at this point if you were Fe that would have been apparent but everything is dry so I'm going to bet you are an I_TJ of sorts.




> 6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?
> 
> _*Evaluate what I know in advance and use that to filter the new idea. Evidence and consistency in logic will win at the end of the day and aid me in making my decision on how to approach the ideas.*_


T




> 7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> *My life has a lot of chaos and I try my best to establish and maintain order, for doing this I've also had to cut out people from my life and I'll keep at it until I see myself stable and independent. Chaos manifests through dealing with family for the most part, but if chaos comes through friends, I am better at taking control of that.*


J




> 8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.
> 
> _*Listening to music while doing some sort of other activity, usually reading something, and walking a lot. Cleaning or organizing something is therapeutic as well. Physical activity really energizes my mind.*_


J and I want to say S




> 9.) What activities drain you most? Describe what a stressful situation is for you.
> 
> _*Participating in group chats or conversations with multiple people where things are lighthearted. Dealing with people who refuse to work out a schedule and won't communicate properly or listen to evidence and logic I present them with so they can come to a conclusion. Especially hate it when I'm trying to explain to someone why something doesn't work, and they refuse to acknowledge it. Really dislike dealing with optimists who cannot tolerate negativity at all and people who are stuck in the past or keep bringing up the past when the issue was resolved. The most stressful situation I can be in is if someone comes to me last minute with something or if I'm supposed to make a choice with a lack of information or very little time to research and think something through. *_


more I_TJ




> 10.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> _*I'm thinking about what I'll get out of this. I can volunteer to do something like this for patting myself on the back or trying to impress people with my cooking, but even there I'd try to get more out of the people I impress.
> What I prepare and buy depends on the people who'll be joining the dinner, but primarily people who I want to impress. I'd spend good time researching things and maybe try out cooking small samples. Even with a reasonable budget, I'll shop smart so doing test runs and having a few people try it out would be good. Generally, I put very low effort into making stuff for myself, so the sample feedback would probably be very important unless I am really confident with the recipes I've followed.*_


More I_TJ




> 11.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.
> 
> _*Crystallize and reduce the idea/s usually considering both parties are familiar with the subject and as it's complicated using 2 heads to brainstorm ways to communicate this simpler would mean we're ready to move on to other topics related to this eventually and in a more thorough way in my opinion. The tangential approach is only good for occasional banter and too much stuff is lost, which I hate as someone with attention deficiency.*_


Anti-Ne




> 12.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> *Yes, very much so. If I invest my time in understanding something or picking up some type of knowledge, I never want to move on and away from it. But yeah obviously people move on to focus on other more important or valuable things later on and certain things about the previous obsession will start to become hazy.*


Probably Ni




> 13.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> *Going to a place that calls me, so usually somewhere that has my preferred kind of weather, attractions, shopping districts, and sights I like. I prefer going somewhere where I can find people to communicate with, with no strong language barriers. Even if I could travel anywhere, I'd narrow my options down to 2 countries at tops and try not to fly around too much.*


J




> 14.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> *Stability, independence, and recognition/acknowledgment for my skills and whatever sets me apart from most people. Never had all of them at once. When I attain them all, I can see myself truly happy and would be doing more to guide, assist, and transform others.*
> 
> 15.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> _*INTJ because when I settled on this found myself explaining myself better, and I've been personally attacked by reading about the Ni-Fi loop and then come around to taking that as a very helpful reality check for myself as well. The type itself does not appeal to me and wasn't my first choice, the fact it's a rare type and Ni is confusing to many makes it isolating and people inevitably struggling to be around you. The most appealing type to me is ESTJ because very strong Te with no Se seems like a blessing lol. Even the immature ESTJ sounds very fit for life to me and like they'll get through anything without being held down too long.
> 
> Initially, I mistyped as INTP or thought I had Ne and Ti when I was new to MBTI and was following feel good INTP blogs on tumblr (especially reading stuff by eilamona), but talking to other INTPs and Ne users in general, something felt very off and I never understood Tertiary Si and chalked myself to having shitty memory and a tendency to correct people to Tertiary Si. The first people who mentioned I was likely INTJ was an ISTJ and INTP on tumblr who would talk extensively about the functions and enneagram and then it took me a bit of digging until things started making sense.*_


Right so that explains why you played up your intense and misunderstood brilliance at every chance you could. I felt like every answer could be prefaced with "Because of my INTJ brilliance" like




> Because of my INTJ brilliance, I focus on topics most people find grim or heavy, and I spend a lot of time trying to apply stuff I read about in books or articles regarding people and apply it in real-life examples to learn more about people, so cause of that I'll seem intense or very deep to people, as well as talkative, cause when doing something like that usually seems like I'm carrying the conversation and making the person do a lot of reflecting in front of me (I'll try to use myself as an example then and answer my own question so they'll feel like they can answer it too). Cause of this I'm seen as intense and serious in life, but at the same time, I'm playful as well because I do try to make myself as friendly as possible to not make people uncomfortable and unwilling to participate. I consider myself very inquisitive and want to understand people very well to navigate through life better.


or


> Because of my INTJ brilliance, others describe me as hard to understand, contradictory, intense, deep and extreme with how I do things.


or


> Because of my INTJ brilliance if I invest my time in understanding something or picking up some type of knowledge, I never want to move on and away from it.



Also loops are fake.


----------



## Solaqui

*
1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. *

Wife, mother of adult children, in my mid-40s, work from home, freelance writer in my free time, passionate about MBTI since 1989, thought I was an INFP the first decade, thought I was INTP the next two decades, discovered Objective Personality a couple months ago, trying to get an objective perspective to work on my weak areas and blind spots.
*
2.) What kind of person are you and why?*

Always avoid all conflict at any cost, most enjoy being alone, never bored, always researching 3 to 5 subjects in depth and alternating between them throughout the day, insatiable curiosity about physiology systems, PubMed articles, biometrics, personality theory as long-term topics that I will study the rest of my life.
*
3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*

Friction points: 
#1 spending too long on a task 
#2 not accomplishing enough tasks in a given timeframe 
#3 not meeting the deadline 
#4 putting more into a task than what others think is justified 
#5 extremely patient with others and myself regarding investing time/attention/effort 
#6 going above and beyond on assignments 
#7 excessively detail-minded 
#8 not participating in most group activities 
#9 disinterested in discussing opinions/things/activities/controversial issues/trends/planning events/drama/pop-culture 
#10 presenting solutions to any problem that happens repeatedly thereby offending those who are comfortable with the status quo 
#11 doing what I think is right in the moment despite knowing the tribe will be really angry about my non-compliance
#12 not vibing with the tribe's likes/dislikes/humor/office politics/gossip/causes/gatherings/protocols/short-cuts/past-times...
*
4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

The adjective others use most often to describe what they like about me is "sweet." I am the most "sweet" to the thousands of strangers/customers I serve doing healthcare-related customer service jobs. Those who have known me longer expect the relationship to grow beyond exchanging pleasantries with a smile. 

They want me to become their ally/go to lunch/call to check up on them/help with their projects/attend events/reveal if I share their opinions... They don't understand why I come across as being super sweet, but it doesn't result in forming a bond. Even when the relationship grows deeper, I pull up stakes and move on much to their surprise.
*
5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*

We moved every year or two when I was a kid. I moved to a remote 3rd-world country in late childhood. Only my immediate family spoke my language. We endured some extreme situations. The only way to cope was to have zero expectations. Everything was totally unpredictable. At times, it has been the most dangerous country for women. That was my personal experience living there. Chaos/lawlessness/food shortages/no healthcare/confusing culture/no modern conveniences/no family vehicle/not understanding the language... I adapted by anticipating that nothing was under control or familiar.
*
6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?*

Could this idea be the missing puzzle-piece that leads to solutions to prevent suffering? What do PubMed studies show? How does it fit into the framework of the systems I understand? Why is it a new discovery? Even if I think it is an incomplete or flawed theory or study, is there a nugget of truth that could further my personal quest for discovering solutions?
*
7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*

On the bright side, order is the high value I place on accuracy, understanding, and keeping the peace. The flip side is that I fail to plan/notice the time/maintain the stuff/prepare the food/deal with the clean-up/check my schedule/communicate logistics/make a to-do list/have a routine/consider how my choices impact the tribe's agenda...
*
8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.*

Researching a topic that is personally motivating, discovering something unexpected, following that into new territory, uncovering related puzzle-pieces I was previously unaware of, drawing conclusions, going down the next rabbit hole, uncovering hidden gems, examining the most intriguing one, gaining a deeper understanding that prompts an insight into a potential connection that turns out to be a discovery that solves an aspect of a mystery about human physiology that improves quality of life for myself and others if I can get them to be willing to experiment with an outside-the-box idea that is outside their comfort zone.
*
9.) What activities drain you most? Describe what a stressful situation is for you.*

I avoid conflict like the plague. People engaging in any type of verbal or non-verbal communication that I perceive as aggressive/disrespectful/intimidating. If at all possible, I will leave the situation and never return.
*
10.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?*

Use all the money to buy Wendy's chili. Keep it warm. Drive around looking for homeless people to give the chili to.
*
11.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.*

I prefer the tangential approach. Everything I want to solve is either not yet understood or those who have an understanding have yet to be found. I need to know things that are so far beyond my current knowledge that any complex ideas I learn are simply a stepping stone to the next idea that will get me further on my quest. Tangents bridge the gap to better understanding the unknown.
*
12.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*

Learning is very free-flowing and evolving moment-to-moment. I don't even realize I have moved on from the initial research topic. I relentlessly seek clues that lead to new concepts I need to grasp which illuminate the next stretch of the expedition. 
*
13.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*

After living on the other side of the world in my late childhood and early teens, I have no real interest in traveling very far from home. Once a week, I enjoy visiting state parks for a peaceful day out in nature with my husband.
*
14.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

I am moved by human suffering stemming from lack of understanding. Chronic diseases that are medical mysteries compel me to discover the root causes and help people protect themselves from a downward spiral of avoidable morbidity and early mortality.
*
15.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? *

Based entirely on the MBTI system, I viewed myself as an INFP from 1989 to 1999 then saw myself as an INTP from 2000 to 2020. In light of the cognitive functions theory, I am questioning everything again as I seek to understand this new system. My INTJ collogue introduced me to this system and says there is no way I can be an INTP since I back down from conflict, don't debate, and am so sweet to everyone on the team. 

We have an ENFP writer on the team. When I read that writer's articles, it seems like they are missing the point entirely of what I want to learn from reading it. If I was writing on the same topic, I would spend half the article explaining the bleeding-edge technology/why it reveals useful information/how it solves a serious problem and improves quality-of-life. 

The ENFP will gloss over the scientific advancement in one or two sentences sharing that this is not yet well understood but is worth implementing in general. I will literally read the article twice thinking surely I overlooked the most important part because I was skimming all the boring stuff about the appearance of the product and how to install or maintain the product and why it is a likeable or annoying product. I don't care about any of that. I want to know why it is promising and understand what improvements can reasonably be expected based on scientific studies and theories of how it is impacting various systems. 

The ENFP also espouses personal opinions about others falling short of their value system which presumes the ENFP knows the motives and unique circumstances of those engaging in the behavior deemed undesirable by the ENFP who is concerned about the wrong direction society is going. I don't buy into any of those concerns. 

My INTJ friends and ISTP friend who is a jumper with a savior third function are all into conspiracy theories. I don't have an interest in any of that. I don't care about current world events, local or global politics, belief systems, unsubstantiated personal opinions... 

I have long viewed myself as an INTP. However, I realize that is highly subjective and that I can't see my own blind-spots. I respect the INTJ's knowledge of the cognitive functions and am open to their perspective that there is no way I can be an INTP while being conflict-averse and sweet. 

My working theory is that maybe it is a very feminine form of the function, or being shaped by life experiences overseas that has made me very atypical for an INTP. Ultimately, I am still discovering this new system and want to give considerable weight to the conclusions of those who have experience typing people using this insightful framework. 

Thanks in advance to anyone who shares their perspective with me. I want to out-grow my weaknesses and become a better version of myself. Anything you share will contribute to that goal of understanding and overcoming.


----------



## Solaqui

(Part 2 continued from above.)

Upon further reflection, my plan to deliver food to the homeless would probably wind up with me just making a donation to a homeless shelter that was already effective at feeding those in need. Also, there is a very real chance that if it was a check, I would stick it on the side of my fridge and never deposit the money. I have a huge check like that on the side of my fridge from June as I type this. Money doesn't motivate or obligate me. 

Also, my ISFP husband thinks I'm an extrovert because I can have a deep discussion with a stranger in a supermarket. He thinks I just default to being a loner because I don't want to deal with the "J" commitment of making a plan to meet a friend with all the "S" logistics involved: trying to remember the upcoming event, worrying about being late, struggling to find the venue, having a surprise 3rd-party friend of the friend show up and feeling like the odd one out, realizing I forgot to bring the item I borrowed from the friend, listening to boring topics and abrasive opinions, feeling obligated to stay longer than I'd like, worrying about running out of gas on the way home in a storm with a dead cell phone battery...

My INTJ coworker thinks I am very empathetic for expressing care and concern via group chat messages to the team members going through a difficult circumstance. My ISFP husband has often said I am the worst at empathy because I always resort to playing "Mrs. Fix-It" or "Devil's Advocate."

If I was filling out this questionnaire at work everyone would be expressing exasperation with me over how much I have written. "It's good enough! You're over-thinking it! You wrote a novel! No one's even going to read all that! You've spent way too long on that! You can't do that! How many times do we have to tell you!? We don't have all day!" 

For me, this is a fun and relaxing way to enjoy my day off. Laughing to myself over the predictable ruts I'm stuck in and the recurring tidal waves coming from my blind spots of being totally oblivious to time, space, and the tribe's expectations of me until it's too late and they're all yelling at me for not being on board and being off in my own little world inside my head.

I'm just laughing over how ridiculous it is that I keep justifying to myself the overuse of my savior functions despite knowing full well that I drive the tribe crazy and end up on the outs with them and at the same time the tribe's agenda and harsh methods of keeping people under control alienates me until I peacefully withdraw as a loner.

The funny thing is, I genuinely like myself and never compare myself to others which may be part of the problem right there. Whatever my type, I've got my work cut out for me to bring a better balance to my way of relating and operating in the world. Obviously, I need all the help I can get!


----------



## The Last

Solaqui said:


> *1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. *
> 
> Wife, mother of adult children, in my mid-40s, work from home, freelance writer in my free time, passionate about MBTI since 1989, thought I was an INFP the first decade, thought I was INTP the next two decades, discovered Objective Personality a couple months ago, trying to get an objective perspective to work on my weak areas and blind spots.


If Objective Personality is the YouTube channel I think it is, they are not very good as far as MBTI channels go. If you really want to know, then read Psychological Types by Jung.




> *2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
> 
> Always avoid all conflict at any cost, most enjoy being alone, never bored, always researching 3 to 5 subjects in depth and alternating between them throughout the day, insatiable curiosity about physiology systems, PubMed articles, biometrics, personality theory as long-term topics that I will study the rest of my life.


This is an interesting thing to bring up here. Te is more concerned with real world subjects than Ti. You know, things you can measure and assess objectively like science. Personality theory kind of swings both ways. You don't mention history, philosophy, theology, etymology, etc. that I would expect of INTP.

It's also weird that you avoid conflicts at all costs, because I would associate that more with F.




> *3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
> 
> Friction points:
> #1 spending too long on a task
> #2 not accomplishing enough tasks in a given timeframe
> #3 not meeting the deadline
> #4 putting more into a task than what others think is justified
> #5 extremely patient with others and myself regarding investing time/attention/effort
> #6 going above and beyond on assignments
> #7 excessively detail-minded
> #8 not participating in most group activities
> #9 disinterested in discussing opinions/things/activities/controversial issues/trends/planning events/drama/pop-culture
> *#10 presenting solutions to any problem that happens repeatedly thereby offending those who are comfortable with the status quo
> #11 doing what I think is right in the moment despite knowing the tribe will be really angry about my non-compliance*
> #12 not vibing with the tribe's likes/dislikes/humor/office politics/gossip/causes/gatherings/protocols/short-cuts/past-times...


You just got done saying you avoid conflict at all cost.




> *4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> 
> The adjective others use most often to describe what they like about me is "sweet." I am the most "sweet" to the thousands of strangers/customers I serve doing healthcare-related customer service jobs. Those who have known me longer expect the relationship to grow beyond exchanging pleasantries with a smile.
> 
> They want me to become their ally/go to lunch/call to check up on them/help with their projects/attend events/reveal if I share their opinions... *They don't understand why I come across as being super sweet, but it doesn't result in forming a bond. Even when the relationship grows deeper, I pull up stakes and move on much to their surprise.*


I would say that is a very Fi thing.

Jung writes:
"As they are mainly guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain hidden. Their outward demeanour is harmonious, inconspicuous, giving an impression of pleasing repose, or of sympathetic response, with no desire to affect others, to impress, influence, or change them in any way."




> *5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
> 
> We moved every year or two when I was a kid. I moved to a remote 3rd-world country in late childhood. Only my immediate family spoke my language. We endured some extreme situations. The only way to cope was to have zero expectations. Everything was totally unpredictable. At times, it has been the most dangerous country for women. That was my personal experience living there. Chaos/lawlessness/food shortages/no healthcare/confusing culture/no modern conveniences/no family vehicle/not understanding the language... I adapted by anticipating that nothing was under control or familiar.


Hard to say with such an extreme situation.




> *6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?*
> 
> Could this idea be the missing puzzle-piece that leads to solutions to prevent suffering? What do PubMed studies show? How does it fit into the framework of the systems I understand? Why is it a new discovery? Even if I think it is an incomplete or flawed theory or study, is there a nugget of truth that could further my personal quest for discovering solutions?


very weird mix of T and F as an answer.




> *7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
> 
> On the bright side, order is the high value I place on accuracy, understanding, and keeping the peace. The flip side is that I fail to plan/notice the time/maintain the stuff/prepare the food/deal with the clean-up/check my schedule/communicate logistics/make a to-do list/have a routine/consider how my choices impact the tribe's agenda...


P




> *8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.*
> 
> Researching a topic that is personally motivating, discovering something unexpected, following that into new territory, uncovering related puzzle-pieces I was previously unaware of, drawing conclusions, going down the next rabbit hole, uncovering hidden gems, examining the most intriguing one, gaining a deeper understanding that prompts an insight into a potential connection that turns out to be a discovery that solves an aspect of a mystery about human physiology that improves quality of life for myself and others if I can get them to be willing to experiment with an outside-the-box idea that is outside their comfort zone.


N




> *9.) What activities drain you most? Describe what a stressful situation is for you.*
> 
> I avoid conflict like the plague. People engaging in any type of verbal or non-verbal communication that I perceive as aggressive/disrespectful/intimidating. If at all possible, I will leave the situation and never return.


F




> *10.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?*
> 
> Use all the money to buy Wendy's chili. Keep it warm. Drive around looking for homeless people to give the chili to.


F 




> *11.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.*
> 
> I prefer the tangential approach. Everything I want to solve is either not yet understood or those who have an understanding have yet to be found. I need to know things that are so far beyond my current knowledge that any complex ideas I learn are simply a stepping stone to the next idea that will get me further on my quest. Tangents bridge the gap to better understanding the unknown.


Ne




> *12.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
> 
> Learning is very free-flowing and evolving moment-to-moment. I don't even realize I have moved on from the initial research topic. I relentlessly seek clues that lead to new concepts I need to grasp which illuminate the next stretch of the expedition.


You are really outspoken about this quality in you.




> *13.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*
> 
> After living on the other side of the world in my late childhood and early teens, I have no real interest in traveling very far from home. Once a week, I enjoy visiting state parks for a peaceful day out in nature with my husband.


Maybe it is because the situation was so extreme or maybe it is because it is auxiliary, but Ne isn't know for liking stable conditions.




> *14.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
> 
> I am moved by human suffering stemming from lack of understanding. Chronic diseases that are medical mysteries compel me to discover the root causes and help people protect themselves from a downward spiral of avoidable morbidity and early mortality.


F




> *15.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? *
> 
> Based entirely on the MBTI system, I viewed myself as an INFP from 1989 to 1999 then saw myself as an INTP from 2000 to 2020. In light of the cognitive functions theory, I am questioning everything again as I seek to understand this new system. My INTJ collogue introduced me to this system and says there is no way I can be an INTP since I back down from conflict, don't debate, and am so sweet to everyone on the team.
> 
> We have an ENFP writer on the team. When I read that writer's articles, it seems like they are missing the point entirely of what I want to learn from reading it. If I was writing on the same topic, I would spend half the article explaining the bleeding-edge technology/why it reveals useful information/how it solves a serious problem and improves quality-of-life.
> 
> The ENFP will gloss over the scientific advancement in one or two sentences sharing that this is not yet well understood but is worth implementing in general. I will literally read the article twice thinking surely I overlooked the most important part because I was skimming all the boring stuff about the appearance of the product and how to install or maintain the product and why it is a likeable or annoying product. I don't care about any of that. I want to know why it is promising and understand what improvements can reasonably be expected based on scientific studies and theories of how it is impacting various systems.
> 
> The ENFP also espouses personal opinions about others falling short of their value system which presumes the ENFP knows the motives and unique circumstances of those engaging in the behavior deemed undesirable by the ENFP who is concerned about the wrong direction society is going. I don't buy into any of those concerns.
> 
> My INTJ friends and ISTP friend who is a jumper with a savior third function are all into conspiracy theories. I don't have an interest in any of that. I don't care about current world events, local or global politics, belief systems, unsubstantiated personal opinions...
> 
> I have long viewed myself as an INTP. However, I realize that is highly subjective and that I can't see my own blind-spots. I respect the INTJ's knowledge of the cognitive functions and am open to their perspective that there is no way I can be an INTP while being conflict-averse and sweet.
> 
> My working theory is that maybe it is a very feminine form of the function, or being shaped by life experiences overseas that has made me very atypical for an INTP. Ultimately, I am still discovering this new system and want to give considerable weight to the conclusions of those who have experience typing people using this insightful framework.
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who shares their perspective with me. I want to out-grow my weaknesses and become a better version of myself. Anything you share will contribute to that goal of understanding and overcoming.


I'm fairly certain you are INFP. You can read Psychological Types as the best source for what Introverted Feeling dominant is.




Solaqui said:


> (Part 2 continued from above.)
> 
> Upon further reflection, my plan to deliver food to the homeless would probably wind up with me just making a donation to a homeless shelter that was already effective at feeding those in need. Also, there is a very real chance that if it was a check, I would stick it on the side of my fridge and never deposit the money. I have a huge check like that on the side of my fridge from June as I type this. Money doesn't motivate or obligate me.
> 
> Also, my ISFP husband thinks I'm an extrovert because I can have a deep discussion with a stranger in a supermarket. He thinks I just default to being a loner because I don't want to deal with the "J" commitment of making a plan to meet a friend with all the "S" logistics involved: trying to remember the upcoming event, worrying about being late, struggling to find the venue, having a surprise 3rd-party friend of the friend show up and feeling like the odd one out, realizing I forgot to bring the item I borrowed from the friend, listening to boring topics and abrasive opinions, feeling obligated to stay longer than I'd like, worrying about running out of gas on the way home in a storm with a dead cell phone battery...
> 
> My INTJ coworker thinks I am very empathetic for expressing care and concern via group chat messages to the team members going through a difficult circumstance. My ISFP husband has often said I am the worst at empathy because I always resort to playing "Mrs. Fix-It" or "Devil's Advocate."
> 
> If I was filling out this questionnaire at work everyone would be expressing exasperation with me over how much I have written. "It's good enough! You're over-thinking it! You wrote a novel! No one's even going to read all that! You've spent way too long on that! You can't do that! How many times do we have to tell you!? We don't have all day!"
> 
> For me, this is a fun and relaxing way to enjoy my day off. Laughing to myself over the predictable ruts I'm stuck in and the recurring tidal waves coming from my blind spots of being totally oblivious to time, space, and the tribe's expectations of me until it's too late and they're all yelling at me for not being on board and being off in my own little world inside my head.
> 
> I'm just laughing over how ridiculous it is that I keep justifying to myself the overuse of my savior functions despite knowing full well that I drive the tribe crazy and end up on the outs with them and at the same time the tribe's agenda and harsh methods of keeping people under control alienates me until I peacefully withdraw as a loner.
> 
> The funny thing is, I genuinely like myself and never compare myself to others which may be part of the problem right there. Whatever my type, I've got my work cut out for me to bring a better balance to my way of relating and operating in the world. Obviously, I need all the help I can get!


You are way too averse to negative emotions to be a T. Especially since INTP would be Introverted Thinking dominant, the idea that you would care to step around everyone's feelings doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Solaqui

*"If you really want to know, then read Psychological Types by Jung."*

Will do!

_*"Te is more concerned with real world subjects than Ti. You know, things you can measure and assess objectively like science."*_

Good to know! I enjoy that as a means to an end.

*"It's also weird that you avoid conflicts at all costs, because I would associate that more with F."*

That F characteristic of withdrawing from conflict is my guiding principle that trumps all else.

*"You just got done saying you avoid conflict at all cost."*

Astute observation! I see the viscous cycle now. I create conflict for the tribe by ignoring their wishes. The tribe confronts me in a high conflict attempt to get me to comply with their desires. I respond by agreeing in the heat of the moment, repeating the pattern, and finally fleeing at the first opportunity, never to return.

*"I would say that is a very Fi thing. Jung writes: As they are mainly guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain hidden. Their outward demeanour is harmonious, inconspicuous, giving an impression of pleasing repose, or of sympathetic response, with no desire to affect others, to impress, influence, or change them in any way."*

Precisely! All those Fi elements are a perfect fit.

*"very weird mix of T and F as an answer."*

I've been blind to my non-negotiable Fi first function that is driving my life. Meanwhile, fulfilling my life's purpose depends on my Ne second function and Te fourth function. What am I thinking? Even the ENFP writer on the team would have Ne first and Te third. The three INTJs Ni first and Te second. Why do I gravitate towards writing about science and technology? Maybe it's just a means to an end... to end preventable suffering for myself and others in an Fi quest. The others aren't even seeking my help. I just want to share the discoveries that help me with those in the same boat in hopes of it helping them.

*"You are really outspoken about this quality in you."*

I hadn't noticed, but that's true. I feel alone in this because I don't see evidence of others being driven to discover the unknown causes to such a degree. I expect myself to be self-taught along the way to finding the cures to multiple mysterious illnesses if it's the last thing I do.

Fellow writers who are INTJs will track down all the known information from the ends of the earth to bear upon the topic at hand to compile the most comprehensive report ever written and become the definitive expert on that subject.

Fundamentally, I am seeking something entirely different fervently aspiring to invent solutions to unsolved medical mysteries. It's not about compiling the best resource of all known knowledge on the topic, it's about seeing to the bottom of the issue and inventing a unique solution to solve the root cause of the disfunction.

My zeal knows no bounds, doesn't count the cost, and is really outspoken about this. 100%! I'm laughing over how impractical all this idealism is. It's so all-or-nothing, hard-core NF come to think of it.

*"Maybe it is because the situation was so extreme or maybe it is because it is auxiliary, but Ne isn't know for liking stable conditions."*

Interesting points! I have a pattern of resigning from my previous six jobs after two-and-a-half years at each one if that counts towards any Ne preference for changing conditions. Conversely, I've been happily married for 26 years and living in the first home we bought for 19.5 years. I have experienced enough change of scenery in my life to know that my external environment has negligible impact on my quality of life provided I feel reasonably safe.

*"You are way too averse to negative emotions to be a T. Especially since INTP would be Introverted Thinking dominant, the idea that you would care to step around everyone's feelings doesn't make any sense."*

I was so sure my INTJ collogue was incorrect when they put forth their theory that I was an INFP. Hearing the exact same conclusion from you, makes me much more inclined to believe it. It's really weird that I've been trying to save the world with my second and fourth function. Talk about doing things the hard way!

Fi seems rather ineffective and useless for my particular life's mission. How does one set out to be an Fi hero? Seems like an oxymoron. I'm just laughing at my negative bias against my dominant function and the distorted lens through which I have viewed myself for the past two decades.

I'm incredulous that I've seen myself upside down for so long. It's sobering and strange. Perhaps, a true INTP would actually have made the life choices to become a neuroscientist instead of putting starting a family ahead of my education and career.

How surreal to try to shed my false identity and contemplate my core values that have been dismissed and neglected for so long. Once upon a time, long. long ago, in a land far, far away, I was an INFP once, and in some strange twist of fate, maybe I still am.

Thank you for investing your time and energy to share your valuable input, objective perspective, and keen insights, The Last.


----------



## Freya Violet

The Last said:


> Everything said you seem like some kind of I__J type. Like if I have any certainty it's that your main thing in your head is reflecting and planning. Also "I think therefore I am" is in regards to solipsism. That we can't know if this is real or if we are brains in vats being poked at by demons.


That is the main thing in my head. Everytime I get too relaxed I absolutely can't deal with others without feeling like shit. I need to plan everything out or see things coming in advance, predictability is the only thing that keeps me sane and able to experience anything good and actually relish that. My point with that saying is, "I think this because of this and that, so I'll either see it through no matter what." I wouldn't consider myself inherently selfish, because I have often gone above and beyond to assist other people, but these days I remind myself to prioritize myself as often as possible and keep my eyes on the prize (especially after ending things after 4 years with a bestfriend where they didn't see me adjusting my schedules and the amount of time I spent to talk to them for 4-6 hours straight almost daily as a big sacrifice or compromise on my part).



The Last said:


> You keep bringing up this 2deep4u thing. Usually it's an Ni thing, but also you could just be an Fi, but you went with pathological planner.


I don't get why it's a '2deep4u' thing. To me people who fall into that category are pretentious, condescending, self-pitying and use the whole "I am deep" card to keep reassuring themselves that they are unique, special and deserve better just for being whatever definition of deep they use (in general to me it's usually people spouting shower thoughts or one of those tumblr emotion gifset stuff).
I don't go around describing myself as a deep person or even that I have more depth than other people. At most if someone asks me on spot to describe myself I will call myself intense, but I don't classify it the same as depth is. I say intense because I play armchair psychiatrist a lot and am good at it with people I talk to, or when arguing I will get people to admit certain things. In general, I think everyone has equal amounts of depth, and the whole idea of people going "this person is deep" is very cringe to me. The thing with people is that most do not put much of an attempt into expressing how they're defining things or coming to conclusions. I don't consider myself misunderstood either, because I know for a fact that I do well in explaining my thoughts and even go out of my way to understand if people get my logic behind things I say or do. It's more likely people just find the way I communicate hard to follow and will rarely give me constructive feedback so I can explain things from a different angle. I also know for a fact that I'm initially seen as very confident and then when I keep talking I suddenly seem awkward. I'm also seen as boring and too serious, and then randomly mischievous and loud as if it isn't normal for me to express myself differently when I think the mood is right, (I have been told I seem like I'm high occasionally when I'm not even interacting with too many people) so instead of telling me any of that directly most people just go, "Oh well you seem very deep haha". This is why I said people say contradictory things and I don't take them too seriously.




The Last said:


> Right so that explains why you played up your intense and misunderstood brilliance at every chance you could. I felt like every answer could be prefaced with "Because of my INTJ brilliance"



I don't see the 'INTJ Brilliance' angle. I've been told the things I've been told before learning about INTJs, let alone cognitive functions, so none of that has me biased. I also don't see myself as brilliant in general, if anything I feel like I've missed out on a lot of stuff in life and miss context often that's obvious to others. It's actually been a while I talked about anything related to typology so I came in here blind, and wasn't even thinking about INTJ until I got to the last question where the question was, "What type do you think you are?". I actually filled out this questionnaire because I was trying to get a person to fill out one, and I figured I'll do it too.




The Last said:


> Also loops are fake.


Why do you think loops are fake? I've seen loop dynamics play out in a lot of people and all the people aware of cognitive functions that I've encountered also agree on that. Do you consider grips valid?


----------



## The Last

Loops, as well as shadow functions, are fake because anything can be explained away with enough words. It's like if you drew tarot cards. Each card has a very broad meaning I can apply to you in anyway you want to accept it.

"This says you have a maternal conflict" and that can mean you have an issue with your mom, your mom is dead, you are worried about becoming a mom, you are a bad mom. Anything you want it to mean it can mean. So when you read loops they always read out as vaguely any symptom you could have from being introverted in the case of introversion.

"Ni-Ti loops mean you tend to over think. You have distanced yourself from other people and need to reach out." Any cold reading thing of that nature can be applied so broadly it really doesn't matter. It functions the same way as cold reading in fortune telling, so it's not real.

I don't think you mentioned Shadow Functions, but they usually go together. What can you say is actually the difference between trickster Fe and demon Fe. It is so far gone, so far unconscious, so vague, you can just have it mean anything.

It's kind of why people say MBTI is a horoscope. They don't see the general idea of Jungian functions, but the massive cope of word games people play to cold read. Or here's the thing that always sets it off. It's always stress. Loops and Shadows are a function of stress. What does stress mean? At what threshold of pressure does the user experience to go from a grip experience, to a loop experience, to a shadow function. The way people handle stress being so widely different even within the same type leads to these confusing attempts at trying to codify it.


----------



## secondpassing

The Last said:


> I keep having to put a questionnaire in people's posts so I'm going to make a collection of my favorite questions from the questionnaires and put them all here, as well as rewording a couple and adding my own. If you would like to use this questionnaire from the start that would be great. If you want to add questions you wish could be asked, put them below. If you want to fill out this questionnaire and post it below, I will type it. Usually, people make a thread.
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> 6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?
> 
> 7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> 8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.
> 
> 9.) What activities drain you most? Describe what a stressful situation is for you.
> 
> 10.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> 11.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.
> 
> 12.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> 13.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?


Suggested changes to the questions are in *bold.* All in all, a good questionnaire. Thanks for the update.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?
*2.) Who are you?*
#A more direct and challenging question. The new wording attempts to circumvent the taker's tendency to answer with the use of categories that would be socially acceptable. Should the taker default to using categories to define themselves, this I think would be revealing of those using Fe/Te.

8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.
*8.) What reinvigorates you? What activities make you feel more satisfied with yourself than before you had started the activity? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.*
#It's wordier, but I think many misinterpret the word "energize" as well as answer this question very blankly. 

9.) What activities drain you most? Describe what a stressful situation is for you. 
*9.) What do you avoid doing? What weighs you down in life/on a day-to-day basis?*
#The original question led to a lot of people answering with dumb responses. The revision is much more intrusive into their lives and encourages self-reflection.

10.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
*10.)*
#Don't quite fully understand the point of this question. I think the largest problem lies in the word "reasonable", to which I think people would then need to prepare a "reasonable" celebration even if otherwise they would have had an extravagant celebration. At least change the word from "reasonable" to "moderate". Additionally, this question, being task-based, seems to lead itself into Te-styled communication of their plans. To avoid that, making the question vaguer might solve that problem: "Prepare a holiday celebration. What happens?" But really, I'd rather just remove the question altogether.

11.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it. 
*11.)* Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject* with which you are familiar.* Are you more likely to *cement *and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it. 
#This question, worded this way, may be a bit difficult for those unfamiliar with intellectually complicated subjects. Also, I think people are more familiar and can thus visualize cement instead of crystalization.

13.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere? 
*13.) Do you go on adventures? What sorts?*
#Just a more revealing question, I think.


----------



## The Last

secondpassing said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> *2.) Who are you?*


The reason this is worded like this is that "Who are you" type wordings provoke 2D answers. If I see a trend in negative quality from this question, I will reword it to this and test it then. I feel like I can more often than not figure out someone's type just from they answer this question already.



> 9.) What activities drain you most? Describe what a stressful situation is for you.
> *9.) What do you avoid doing? What weighs you down in life/on a day-to-day basis?*
> #The original question led to a lot of people answering with dumb responses. The revision is much more intrusive into their lives and encourages self-reflection.


To be honest people are probably always going to give dumb answers for this and it might be better off deleting it. When you ask what people don't like they always say something like chores or paperwork.



> 10.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> *10.)*
> #Don't quite fully understand the point of this question. I think the largest problem lies in the word "reasonable", to which I think people would then need to prepare a "reasonable" celebration even if otherwise they would have had an extravagant celebration. At least change the word from "reasonable" to "moderate". Additionally, this question, being task-based, seems to lead itself into Te-styled communication of their plans. To avoid that, making the question vaguer might solve that problem: "Prepare a holiday celebration. What happens?" But really, I'd rather just remove the question altogether.


I originally tested this answer on people and they didn't give me task ones. Fe's gave me just in general what they would enjoy cooking for people, and ISTP gave me "that's too straight forward how is this a thing". There are a lot of layers to how I read out this question. The way people read the actual question says more about them than how they answer it.



> 11.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.
> *11.)* Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject* with which you are familiar.* Are you more likely to *cement *and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.
> #This question, worded this way, may be a bit difficult for those unfamiliar with intellectually complicated subjects. Also, I think people are more familiar and can thus visualize cement instead of crystalization.


I added "with which you are familiar" because everyone assumed it was a new thing before I put that. Also cement is too concrete. I'm trying to get the right wording for someone who is a reductionist vs someone who is a web weaver of ideas. I'm trying to get people to talk about whether ideas are formed around greater patterns or if everything can just be whatever. I feel like people also don't understand tangential for the most part too. 



> 13.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> *13.) Do you go on adventures? What sorts?*
> #Just a more revealing question, I think.


If this question gives me bad answers I will change the wording to this. Adventure is strongly connotative of physicality. Also if someone asked me if I go on adventures, I would just say I don't. But asking me about travel my answer is more along the lines of if I get the chance I would have an exact idea of where I would go and do that exact thing.


In general I will be scouting this out.


----------



## Fryish

Sooo after reflecting on it for a long time I finally decided to try to get typed, I hope that my answers will be exhaustive enough. Thanks in advance to whoever will try to type me! 

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Kinda lost in life, so a bit stuck (?), I guess I can admit that I’m stressed about it. Female in early 20s.

*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*

I’m someone trying to find a purpose in life. 
I think that I’m an hollow person since I don’t really have strong preferences or dislikes. I guess I could say that I’m just some sort of wanderer with a very bad sense of direction (kinda like Ryoga Hibiki in Ranma 1/2).
I’m not good with emotions, I have difficulty noticing changes in others’ emotional states (my friends say that I’m totally oblivious).
I don’t know how to deal with emotional people: I can listen, but I’m not able to comfort them (I’m totally awkward with physical contact).

*3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*

I don’t think I have something about my personality that distinguishes me from everyone else? I’m just a human being.

*4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

I guess it’s normal that there are discrepancies between how I view myself and how others perceive me... on the contrary I would be surprised if their pov matched perfectly with mine. 
How others would describe me would also depend on who is going to describe me: for example a close friend of mine says that I’m a mystery and it’s quite difficult to really get to know me. I would agree with his words since maybe from his perspective I’m not as transparent as I think I am. I think it all depends on the perspective: just like some people can share the same behaviour but have different motivations behind it. 

*5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*

I can only say that the way I react depends on the situation but usually i’m anxious about them.
The event that comes to my mind is the covid-19 pandemic: strangely enough it was thanks to the lockdown that I started feeling bothered by my aimless wandering in life. I never had something that I was truly passionate about and I never paid much thought to it, to me it was enough to only do the minimum necessary. I was and I still am too passive in my life, but now I’m trying to reconnect with myself. I thought that studying personality theory would be a good starting point, but since I’m answering this questionnaire we could say that I didn’t really go far. I don’t know if this is the right way to deal with the event, but I guess that well, there’s no harm in trying, aight?

*6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?*

I think that I will really end up answering it depends under every question! Jokes aside, I would look at the pros and cons, how feasible the ideas are, if they’re realistic or too far fetched. I won’t randomly discard innovative or original ideas, but they also need to be realistic. I wouldn’t pay much attention to who shared the ideas, I’d rather judge the idea itself than the mind behind it. 

*7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*

I guess my relationship to order and chaos is quite complicated: I can’t stand too much chaos or too much order, like all things I think that we need to find an equilibrium. To me chaos is overthinking and order is peace. Whenever I’m too much in my mind I end up overthinking and it’s always a negative loop that keeps feeding itself, but whenever I concentrate on something outside of myself I can find order in my mind and feel peaceful. An example of daily chaos would be me getting stressed by my family and clam up; a daily example of order would be me editing my playlist to keep my mind from wandering too much. 

*8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.*

Passing time with some friends of mine doing simple things like watching entertaining things together, playing games, listening to music or just chatting. Just being able to relax and chill in company is enough for me. 
An enjoyable situation for me would be having fun playing co-op games together (ex. Overcooked).

*9.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?*

The thoughts that would come to my mind would be a why me followed by a quick who and how. I would probably be anxious since I never like to take responsibility. 
What I would buy would depend on the guests. In doubt I would probably google the dishes for that holiday and I would also ask the guests if they have any preferences (would also ask them if they have food allergy). After buying the ingredients I would probably ask my father to help me cook the dinner since he’s the chef at home.

*10.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.*

Here we go again... it depends... on how complicated the subject is and how familiar I am with it. 
I don’t think I have really understood this question, but I will try to answer it. I would be interested in hearing the other one’s perspective on it because I think it’s good to be open minded and to exchange knowledge, you never know what you may learn from others!

*11.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*

I think I can become fairly obsessive about topics, like for example I keep reading about MBTI since February 2020.
I can continually divine value from something I already understand only if I can continuously learn something new from it or if I really find that topic interesting, if I can’t learn anything valuable anymore I will end up moving on.
I don’t really like repetition.

*12.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*

What I like about travelling is the feeling of freedom I can get from it, I love being able to see the diversity in the world and to directly interact with it. If I could travel anywhere I would probably end up not settling down anytime soon since I have always felt tied down by my family. 

*13.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

This is the hard question! I can only honestly say that I don’t know what I want. That’s the reason why I wondered about my life’s purpose. 
I guess I just want to be able to live for myself since till now I felt restricted by my family. I guess I’m just truly tired of being a secondary character in my own life. I know that my mother played a huge role in this desire of freedom since she is a very controlling person. I don’t like others forcing their authority on me.

*14.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*

I don’t know which type I am, I just know that usually in cognitive tests I score highly in Ti, but I doubt those results are accurate though. I can kinda see myself in inferior Fe since I’m bad with emotions but that is not a proof. 
I’m very confused in the perception axis: while reading the theory the difference is as clear as the sun, i can’t distinguish them in myself. I don’t know how to perceive myself with objective lenses. I tried to ask a friend for their opinion, sadly they weren’t able to help me. 
I don’t have a type that appeals to me, I think that all types have their own strengths and weaknesses. No type is better than another. 
Self-perception... I guess it would be strange to be typed as a feeler since I’m bad with emotions (but those are stereotypes I know... I shouldn’t pay much attention to it).

That’s all! Thanks for reading my post, have a good day!


----------



## The Last

Fryish said:


> *2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
> 
> I’m someone trying to find a purpose in life.
> I think that I’m an hollow person since I don’t really have strong preferences or dislikes. I guess I could say that I’m just some sort of wanderer with a very bad sense of direction (kinda like Ryoga Hibiki in Ranma 1/2).
> I’m not good with emotions, I have difficulty noticing changes in others’ emotional states (my friends say that I’m totally oblivious).
> I don’t know how to deal with emotional people: I can listen, but I’m not able to comfort them (I’m totally awkward with physical contact).


Obliviousness is generically a T thing, but I tend to think it is more a Ti thing.




> *3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
> 
> I don’t think I have something about my personality that distinguishes me from everyone else? I’m just a human being.


alright



> *4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> 
> I guess it’s normal that there are discrepancies between how I view myself and how others perceive me... on the contrary I would be surprised if their pov matched perfectly with mine.
> How others would describe me would also depend on who is going to describe me: for example a close friend of mine says that I’m a mystery and it’s quite difficult to really get to know me. I would agree with his words since maybe from his perspective I’m not as transparent as I think I am. I think it all depends on the perspective: just like some people can share the same behaviour but have different motivations behind it.


This is probably due to your problems with empathy you mentioned earlier.




> *5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
> 
> I can only say that the way I react depends on the situation but usually i’m anxious about them.
> The event that comes to my mind is the covid-19 pandemic: strangely enough it was thanks to the lockdown that I started feeling bothered by my aimless wandering in life. I never had something that I was truly passionate about and I never paid much thought to it, to me it was enough to only do the minimum necessary. I was and I still am too passive in my life, but now I’m trying to reconnect with myself. I thought that studying personality theory would be a good starting point, but since I’m answering this questionnaire we could say that I didn’t really go far. I don’t know if this is the right way to deal with the event, but I guess that well, there’s no harm in trying, aight?


Usually I associate a lack of self-reflection as an E thing. Usually E just become all the things, and I will internalize and reflect on whatever it is. Though I do know some introverts who are lost in life just because life is very weird in the modern age. Unsure which you are of those.


*



6.) How do you judge new ideas? What tends to weigh on your decisions?

Click to expand...

*


> I think that I will really end up answering it depends under every question! Jokes aside, I would look at the pros and cons, how feasible the ideas are, if they’re realistic or too far fetched. I won’t randomly discard innovative or original ideas, but they also need to be realistic. I wouldn’t pay much attention to who shared the ideas, I’d rather judge the idea itself than the mind behind it.


right now I'm guessing between ISTP and ESTP for you. Though maybe the concrete thinking is part of Te.




> *7.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
> 
> I guess my relationship to order and chaos is quite complicated: I can’t stand too much chaos or too much order, like all things I think that we need to find an equilibrium. To me chaos is overthinking and order is peace. Whenever I’m too much in my mind I end up overthinking and it’s always a negative loop that keeps feeding itself, but whenever I concentrate on something outside of myself I can find order in my mind and feel peaceful. An example of daily chaos would be me getting stressed by my family and clam up; a daily example of order would be me editing my playlist to keep my mind from wandering too much.


The fact that you are prone to overthinking makes me guess you are an ISTP over ESTP.




> *8.) What activities energize you most? Describe what an enjoyable situation is for you.*
> 
> Passing time with some friends of mine doing simple things like watching entertaining things together, playing games, listening to music or just chatting. Just being able to relax and chill in company is enough for me.
> An enjoyable situation for me would be having fun playing co-op games together (ex. Overcooked).


could be anything



> *9.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?*
> 
> The thoughts that would come to my mind would be a why me followed by a quick who and how. I would probably be anxious since I never like to take responsibility.
> What I would buy would depend on the guests. In doubt I would probably google the dishes for that holiday and I would also ask the guests if they have any preferences (would also ask them if they have food allergy). After buying the ingredients I would probably ask my father to help me cook the dinner since he’s the chef at home.


P



> *10.) Someone talks to you about an intellectually complicated subject with which you are familiar. Are you more likely to crystallize and reduce the ideas, or would you want to take a tangential approach? If you have an example, feel free to give it.*
> 
> Here we go again... it depends... on how complicated the subject is and how familiar I am with it.
> I don’t think I have really understood this question, but I will try to answer it. I would be interested in hearing the other one’s perspective on it because I think it’s good to be open minded and to exchange knowledge, you never know what you may learn from others!


It's: do you see ideas as revolving around greater concepts or do you see ideas as open to being capable of being connected to anything? Maybe that's how I'm gonna word it. I don't know. I'm pretty sure you are a sensor either way.



> *11.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
> 
> I think I can become fairly obsessive about topics, like for example I keep reading about MBTI since February 2020.
> I can continually divine value from something I already understand only if I can continuously learn something new from it or if I really find that topic interesting, if I can’t learn anything valuable anymore I will end up moving on.


I'm pretty sure you are ISTP.




> *12.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*
> 
> What I like about travelling is the feeling of freedom I can get from it, I love being able to see the diversity in the world and to directly interact with it. If I could travel anywhere I would probably end up not settling down anytime soon since I have always felt tied down by my family.


P




> *13.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
> 
> This is the hard question! I can only honestly say that I don’t know what I want. That’s the reason why I wondered about my life’s purpose.
> I guess I just want to be able to live for myself since till now I felt restricted by my family. I guess I’m just truly tired of being a secondary character in my own life. I know that my mother played a huge role in this desire of freedom since she is a very controlling person. I don’t like others forcing their authority on me.


I__P generically




> *14.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
> 
> I don’t know which type I am, I just know that usually in cognitive tests I score highly in Ti, but I doubt those results are accurate though. I can kinda see myself in inferior Fe since I’m bad with emotions but that is not a proof.
> I’m very confused in the perception axis: while reading the theory the difference is as clear as the sun, i can’t distinguish them in myself. I don’t know how to perceive myself with objective lenses. I tried to ask a friend for their opinion, sadly they weren’t able to help me.
> I don’t have a type that appeals to me, I think that all types have their own strengths and weaknesses. No type is better than another.
> Self-perception... I guess it would be strange to be typed as a feeler since I’m bad with emotions (but those are stereotypes I know... I shouldn’t pay much attention to it).
> 
> That’s all! Thanks for reading my post, have a good day!


ISTP

I definitely see you as an Ti dominant type of person. It's not so much about being bad with emotions, but in being bad at appealing to objective emotions that there is at any point a correct emotion to have or a proper value to feel. Also just individually scoring the letters you come up as I, S, T, and P fairly easily. You seem much more of the type to care about analytically dissecting something than what that thing actually means to someone. You also mention yourself as grounded in practicality. You also answer more towards the Ni side than the Ne side, though that is repressed in you either way. You seem to prefer to make things simple, which makes me think you aren't INTP. The way you talk about yourself is very matter of fact with no bloat. So I'm fairly confident with ISTP looking at your answers overall.


----------



## Prasanna8120

The Last said:


> I keep having to put a questionnaire in people's posts so I'm going to make a collection of my favorite questions from the questionnaires and put them all here, as well as rewording a couple and adding my own. If you would like to use this questionnaire from the start that would be great. If you want to add questions you wish could be asked, put them below. If you want to fill out this questionnaire and post it below, I will type it. Usually, people make a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> Stress,anxiety really affects me answering the questions.I get stressed quiet easily,it makes me more impatient.I try to avoid raising my voice during stressful situation,cause it makes me feel unfair that y should others suffer cause of me.But sometimes i lose my cool and raise my voice,i instantly regretted it.
> 
> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> i am mostly a quiet and private person.I dont like showing off and being about myself always.I like exploring new ideas and all that stuffs.I like gaining new insights and how it would affect me.I like pondering about the future a lot.Some of the reason i am like it because of the upbringing by my parents,and i wouldn't honestly complain about it.I like being alone a lot but need some human contact once in a time.
> 
> 3)what about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> I like analyzing first and work later.First i would want every information i would need to work on something and narrowing it down so i can underatand more clearly,then only i would proceed with the execution of it.I like being kind,polite and respectful.
> 
> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> I describe myself as laid back but others perceive me as a serious individual which is quiet correct.I am more laid back than serious.I donno maybe the reason they would perceive myself like that is i dont like to talk a lot unless a good subject there is to talk.I like exploring philosophical stuffs which others whom i interact dont like.They always want to small talk around often which i despise.So it may also be a reason for thinking me as a serious person
> 
> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> Well first of all this question doesn't quiet apply to me cause i dread of things that arent well organized and pre-planned,so new things i would avoid at all cost
> 
> 6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> Again conflict and chaos and all other stuffs like these, i despise them.If my relationship is not in good terms then i would be in constant stress but i try to harmonise the situation.Being in a positive state really gives me encouragement to face everday.
> 
> 7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> I wouldnt know cause i never celebrated either of these.
> 
> 8) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> Well in my personal opinion i think concepts are someway in a form connected to each other.Its what i think and do.Like i previously stated i narrow down concepts and try to simplfy it,so it makes it easy for me to understand.
> 
> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> I am quiet obessive to a topic which i like (games).I try to divine value something that i have understood .
> 
> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> well i like to travel but not frequently.Its always a new experience you gain from travelling to places u like .i would first plan advance before i travel.
> 
> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> I desire peace,harmony and life of meaningness.I strive to be a software engineer cause eversince i was a child i liked things about computers and working on it.I found it fascinating.That fascination carried over to my adulthood.As far as inspiration goes i try to motivate myself and ask advices from my parents .
> 
> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?


I am 80% sure that i am a INFJ,cause i am quiet sure about the person i am and kind of person i am not.I always liked deep meaning and all that stuff.I quiet like the ENFP type,in my opinion they are the most fun type to hangout with.They are perfect mixture of both seriousness and laid fun type.Unfortunately i have never meet these gem of persons.I like their very positive outlook of life.


----------



## The Last

Prasanna8120 said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> i am mostly a quiet and private person.I dont like showing off and being about myself always.I like exploring new ideas and all that stuffs.I like gaining new insights and how it would affect me.I like pondering about the future a lot.Some of the reason i am like it because of the upbringing by my parents,and i wouldn't honestly complain about it.I like being alone a lot but need some human contact once in a time.


Just generically I from this.




> 3)what about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> I like analyzing first and work later.First i would want every information i would need to work on something and narrowing it down so i can underatand more clearly,then only i would proceed with the execution of it.I like being kind,polite and respectful.


Again this is an introverted thing, though not sure if necessarily J but could argue that. Also F. The thing is that whatever your first function is is an introverted one which means that you want to reflect on the thing according to your subjective vision as opposed to becoming it. I'm just not certain as of right now if you are in the perception or judging part.



> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> I describe myself as laid back but others perceive me as a serious individual which is quiet correct.I am more laid back than serious.I donno maybe the reason they would perceive myself like that is i dont like to talk a lot unless a good subject there is to talk.I like exploring philosophical stuffs which others whom i interact dont like.They always want to small talk around often which i despise.So it may also be a reason for thinking me as a serious person


More introversion. Really? You have friends who ONLY small talk? I thought small talk was for when you run into someone in the elevator or whatever. I've never met someone who only wanted to small talk.




> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> Well first of all this question doesn't quiet apply to me cause i dread of things that arent well organized and pre-planned,so new things i would avoid at all cost


J



> 6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> Again conflict and chaos and all other stuffs like these, i despise them.If my relationship is not in good terms then i would be in constant stress but i try to harmonise the situation.Being in a positive state really gives me encouragement to face everday.


J




> 7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> I wouldnt know cause i never celebrated either of these.


You have never celebrated any holiday in your life that had people eat together?




> 8) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> Well in my personal opinion i think concepts are someway in a form connected to each other.Its what i think and do.Like i previously stated i narrow down concepts and try to simplfy it,so it makes it easy for me to understand.


I get the impression you are not a genuine person and you are just trying to get me to tell you you are INFJ. It sounds like you read the stuff I posted and are now just saying that back at me instead of candidly talking about how you view things. I almost feel plagiarized reading this.

From the other thread:


> This is a bit contradicting in terms of MBTI. If you are Ni dominant, then you shouldn't hate ancient things. You would have a mind that connects all things together to form a whole.


No one out right reads like a description of Ni in these questionnaires. I've typed a bunch of Ni dominant people who say qualities about themselves and I find it correlates with Ni qualities. The fact that you openly talk this way tells me you are just trying to guide the answer out of me.



> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> I am quiet obessive to a topic which i like (games).I try to divine value something that i have understood .




10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

well i like to travel but not frequently.Its always a new experience you gain from travelling to places u like .i would first plan advance before i travel.

11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I desire peace,harmony and life of meaningness.I strive to be a software engineer cause eversince i was a child i liked things about computers and working on it.I found it fascinating.That fascination carried over to my adulthood.As far as inspiration goes i try to motivate myself and ask advices from my parents .

12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? 



I am 80% sure that i am a INFJ,cause i am quiet sure about the person i am and kind of person i am not.I always liked deep meaning and all that stuff.I quiet like the ENFP type,in my opinion they are the most fun type to hangout with.They are perfect mixture of both seriousness and laid fun type.Unfortunately i have never meet these gem of persons.I like their very positive outlook of life.
[/QUOTE]

I'm pretty certain you are just lying to me tbh. All your friends are pathologically small minded. You have never had a holiday feast in your life. You read back my descriptions of the type instead of describing yourself. I mean, I can't really say what you would be then from this, but I do know what you said openly about yourself which was



> I like to know what others think/ feel,but *expressing my own feelings makes me uncomfortable and uncalled for*.


And that tells me your feeling is introverted. As in your subjective factor lies in your judging in your FEELINGS and not in your perception.

Description of introverted feeling from Jung:

"They are mostly silent, inaccessible, hard to understand; often they hide
behind a childish or banal mask, and their temperament is inclined to
melancholy. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. As they are mainly
guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain
hidden."


----------



## Prasanna8120

The Last said:


> Just generically I from this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again this is an introverted thing, though not sure if necessarily J but could argue that. Also F. The thing is that whatever your first function is is an introverted one which means that you want to reflect on the thing according to your subjective vision as opposed to becoming it. I'm just not certain as of right now if you are in the perception or judging part.
> 
> 
> 
> More introversion. Really? You have friends who ONLY small talk? I thought small talk was for when you run into someone in the elevator or whatever. I've never met someone who only wanted to small talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J
> 
> 
> 
> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have never celebrated any holiday in your life that had people eat together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get the impression you are not a genuine person and you are just trying to get me to tell you you are INFJ. It sounds like you read the stuff I posted and are now just saying that back at me instead of candidly talking about how you view things. I almost feel plagiarized reading this.
> 
> From the other thread:
> 
> 
> No one out right reads like a description of Ni in these questionnaires. I've typed a bunch of Ni dominant people who say qualities about themselves and I find it correlates with Ni qualities. The fact that you openly talk this way tells me you are just trying to guide the answer out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> well i like to travel but not frequently.Its always a new experience you gain from travelling to places u like .i would first plan advance before i travel.
> 
> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> I desire peace,harmony and life of meaningness.I strive to be a software engineer cause eversince i was a child i liked things about computers and working on it.I found it fascinating.That fascination carried over to my adulthood.As far as inspiration goes i try to motivate myself and ask advices from my parents .
> 
> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> 
> 
> I am 80% sure that i am a INFJ,cause i am quiet sure about the person i am and kind of person i am not.I always liked deep meaning and all that stuff.I quiet like the ENFP type,in my opinion they are the most fun type to hangout with.They are perfect mixture of both seriousness and laid fun type.Unfortunately i have never meet these gem of persons.I like their very positive outlook of life.


I'm pretty certain you are just lying to me tbh. All your friends are pathologically small minded. You have never had a holiday feast in your life. You read back my descriptions of the type instead of describing yourself. I mean, I can't really say what you would be then from this, but I do know what you said openly about yourself which was



And that tells me your feeling is introverted. As in your subjective factor lies in your judging in your FEELINGS and not in your perception.

Description of introverted feeling from Jung:

"They are mostly silent, inaccessible, hard to understand; often they hide
behind a childish or banal mask, and their temperament is inclined to
melancholy. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. As they are mainly
guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain
hidden."[/QUOTE]




English is my second language and i am not that good in typing well in english,so that maybe a reason ur trying to say that i am not a genuine person.You interpret what i say as not a genuine comment.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Idianale

Hi! I'm new here:>

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I am a 15-year old female. I am not very sure but I do think that the effects of Covid-19 Pandemic can somehow affect the way I answer the questions (e.g. isolation => craving for Se?). Also, English is my second language, so I think I will not be able to describe myself to the fullest. Moreover, I do not fully trust myself and always tend to self-doubt. Lastly, I have taken several online personality tests already, so my results from there may affect my answers too or idk?

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

I can see myself as a jack-of-all-trades, although I am not that very sure. I am active in any fields and usually strive to be good or better, but I do not usually excel or be the best on one of those fields. It is probably because school system in our country require to be good at many things so you can have good grades. But, I do these things for the sake of enjoying it or achieving something more than grades. Besides, me being a fast-learner and interested in many things make me good in different fields.
 In addition, I am also a well-balanced person or kinda walking contradiction. I mean, I always try to balance (abstract) things and seek balance to the inequalities in the world. For example, I am an outgoing person or something like the stereotypes of an extrovert; but, at the same time, I also fit the stereotypes of an introvert. I also don't use "heart over brain" or "brain over heart" in making decisions. I consider both of them to make sure they are just equal. Also, I am shy and timid sometimes and confident and bold the other times. A friend also told me that I properly exhibit a balanced IQ and EQ. These 'balanced' or 'unity of opposites(?)' were proven by the scores of my cognitive functions in the tests I took (keys2cognition, jung typology test, sanikorva). In some types assigned to me, I usually use my inferior cognitive functions very well, making me more confused of what my type really is.
Moreover, I am also imaginative person, always thinking about the possibilities of things. I also love connecting different things and finding meanings below the surface level.
Also, I usually have my alone time reflecting and realizing things in life -- allowing myself to get lost in my thoughts.
Furthermore, many people or acquaintances see me as humble, empathic, smart, good listener, good planner, hard-working, cooperative, fair, open to even silliest ideas, obedient, provide what is asked, notice things that others don't, and a great leader (taking the lead is natural to me).

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

I think me being so well-balanced person distinguishes myself from everyone else (or i must say, the people around me).

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Yes. Other people would describe me as really cool and outstanding person, but I disagree with that. I am sure there are other things but I either don't know or forget those. I think that Johari Window perfectly explains these disrepancies (i.e. blind self and hidden self).

5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

I tend to act normal or "keep my cool" to new situations in my life. I mean, I act depending on the situation. I also seek for change always (embracing the fact that change is inevitable, so I will always understand the pain brought by it). An event in my life where I were in an unknown or new(?) situation is this recent pandemic. Almost everything in my everyday life changed. I can't do my hobbies that requires me to go outside (e.g. playing sports like badminton, basketball, and volleyball; hanging out with my friends; exploring new places and restaurants; etc.). I am currently dealing with these by adapting. (I usually go with the flow as long as it is for the good or better.) I just keep doing my indoor hobbies (for example: surfing the internet), and learn new hobbies (e.g. playing guitar and keyboard, understanding typology, basic filmmaking).

6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

For me, chaos means the absent of order, though order doesn't automatically means the absent of chaos. Having order is having a good complete structure that can be used to organize things. In my daily life, I always seek order. I usually organize things in order. Also, I can abandon my own feelings or intentions just to achieve the order in the outside world. Although having chaos can teach us various lessons, I value order more than chaos. It is because I believe that maintaining order to prevent chaos is better than fighting chaos to reestablish order.

7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?

I will generate ideas about what can I buy and from there, what are perfect for the Holiday and what will the consumers like. I will also consider what are those that I can cook/prepare in the given/limited(?) time. Thereafter, I will make a decision and pick (one to two? whatever needed or fit for the budget) from the choices, and I will jot down all the things that I must buy. Then, I will go to markets with reasonable prices of food (as much as possible, low cost but high quality; quality > price). Next, I will buy those needed while evaluating them first (if they are the perfect ones to be bought). After I went back home, I will then prepare the food in my best own way. I may follow some guidelines but not limit myself or strictly follow it, so I can be creative and put love in preparing the food. Finally, I will present the food in a most possible presentable way (although I am not that good at designing, I will try my best for it to be presentable and aesthetically good). It will be heart-melting as I see the eyes of the consumers as they eat my prepared dinner for them <33

8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

I see ideas as gateways to new ideas. An idea will lead into another, for everything are interconnected, including ideas.

9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

I do find myself to be obsessive about topics that caught my interest. I continually divine value from something I have already understand if it is very interesting for me; but, I usually move on once I have a fair enough understanding if it is not that very interesting or insignificant.

10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

I love traveling, especially if it is free! :> If I could travel anywhere, I will take that opportunity and travel the whole world. (Exploring new things energize me, as long as these things are significant and will feed my curious mind.) Learning new things, exploring new places, and meeting new people with different cultures will help me understand the world and human race even better. Understanding them will let me prove that everything are interconnected. Also, as I understand them, I could think of new novel ideas in solving societal or other problems in the world.

11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I desire to help the world be a better place for anyone. I strive to achieve the best version of myself. I also want to contribute to make the world be at its better/best version of itself too. These are because I just wanted to do my role in this society and fulfill my purpose as a human and child of God. That purpose and role is to continue what Jesus have done on this world - overthrowing capitalism, opposing those ruling class that oppress the lower classes, taking care of the poor and homeless, saving the weak, and protecting the orphans. As has been noted, my religion and ideal people inspired these desires.

12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

From all the tests that I have taken, these are the types that were assigned to me: INTJ, INFJ, ISTP, ESTP, ENFJ, ISFP, and INFP. Among these types, INFJ and ISTP appeals to me more. I am also somewhat convinced that I am a Ni dom, but I am not really very sure.

Edit: These are my test results.. Hope it may help!
keys2 result:
Ti>Ni>Se>Fi>Ne>Si>Te>Fe

Sakinorva results:
Ni>Se>Ne>Ti≥Te>Fi≥Fe>Si

Jung typology test results:
Ni > Te > Ne = Se > Fe > Ti = Fi > Si

Btw, English is not my first language, so the use of language by those tests may be a lurking variable.

Thank you in advance!!<33


----------



## The Last

Idianale said:


> Hi! I'm new here:>
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> I am a 15-year old female. I am not very sure but I do think that the effects of Covid-19 Pandemic can somehow affect the way I answer the questions (e.g. isolation => craving for Se?). Also, English is my second language, so I think I will not be able to describe myself to the fullest. Moreover, I do not fully trust myself and always tend to self-doubt. Lastly, I have taken several online personality tests already, so my results from there may affect my answers too or idk?


Being 15 will make it slightly harder since you are not quite fully developed.




> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I can see myself as a jack-of-all-trades, although I am not that very sure. I am active in any fields and usually strive to be good or better, but I do not usually excel or be the best on one of those fields. It is probably because school system in our country require to be good at many things so you can have good grades. But, I do these things for the sake of enjoying it or achieving something more than grades. Besides, me being a fast-learner and interested in many things make me good in different fields.
> In addition, I am also a well-balanced person or kinda walking contradiction. I mean, I always try to balance (abstract) things and seek balance to the inequalities in the world. For example, I am an outgoing person or something like the stereotypes of an extrovert; but, at the same time, I also fit the stereotypes of an introvert. I also don't use "heart over brain" or "brain over heart" in making decisions. I consider both of them to make sure they are just equal. Also, I am shy and timid sometimes and confident and bold the other times. A friend also told me that I properly exhibit a balanced IQ and EQ. These 'balanced' or 'unity of opposites(?)' were proven by the scores of my cognitive functions in the tests I took (keys2cognition, jung typology test, sanikorva). In some types assigned to me, I usually use my inferior cognitive functions very well, making me more confused of what my type really is.
> Moreover, I am also imaginative person, always thinking about the possibilities of things. I also love connecting different things and finding meanings below the surface level.
> Also, I usually have my alone time reflecting and realizing things in life -- allowing myself to get lost in my thoughts.
> Furthermore, many people or acquaintances see me as humble, empathic, smart, good listener, good planner, hard-working, cooperative, fair, open to even silliest ideas, obedient, provide what is asked, notice things that others don't, and a great leader (taking the lead is natural to me).


As far as I understand EQ is a made up thing not really backed by much, but if you are using it as a word for empathy in general then you could understand it as being F. Possibly an NF. Just speculation. If taking the lead is natural for you, I would wager you are not just an E, but probably an E__J. E_FJ are understood to be people managers in a much friendlier way than an E_TJ would be. E_TJ reduce people down to right and wrong.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> I think me being so well-balanced person distinguishes myself from everyone else (or i must say, the people around me).


What confuses me about this is you were complaining about being forced into everything before.




> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> I tend to act normal or "keep my cool" to new situations in my life. I mean, I act depending on the situation. I also seek for change always (embracing the fact that change is inevitable, so I will always understand the pain brought by it). An event in my life where I were in an unknown or new(?) situation is this recent pandemic. Almost everything in my everyday life changed. I can't do my hobbies that requires me to go outside (e.g. playing sports like badminton, basketball, and volleyball; hanging out with my friends; exploring new places and restaurants; etc.). I am currently dealing with these by adapting. (I usually go with the flow as long as it is for the good or better.) I just keep doing my indoor hobbies (for example: surfing the internet), and learn new hobbies (e.g. playing guitar and keyboard, understanding typology, basic filmmaking).


The hard part in pinning your type down is in this is your reaction to new things. You seem to be in a twilight zone of accepting it begrudgingly and wanting it. This sounds like a lot of S generically.




> 6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> For me, chaos means the absent of order, though order doesn't automatically means the absent of chaos. Having order is having a good complete structure that can be used to organize things. In my daily life, I always seek order. I usually organize things in order. Also, I can abandon my own feelings or intentions just to achieve the order in the outside world. Although having chaos can teach us various lessons, I value order more than chaos. It is because I believe that maintaining order to prevent chaos is better than fighting chaos to reestablish order.


I think you are ESFJ so far. This sounds much closer to an E__J than an E__P type of answer.




> 7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> I will generate ideas about what can I buy and from there, what are perfect for the Holiday and what will the consumers like. I will also consider what are those that I can cook/prepare in the given/limited(?) time. Thereafter, I will make a decision and pick (one to two? whatever needed or fit for the budget) from the choices, and I will jot down all the things that I must buy. Then, I will go to markets with reasonable prices of food (as much as possible, low cost but high quality; quality > price). Next, I will buy those needed while evaluating them first (if they are the perfect ones to be bought). After I went back home, I will then prepare the food in my best own way. I may follow some guidelines but not limit myself or strictly follow it, so I can be creative and put love in preparing the food. Finally, I will present the food in a most possible presentable way (although I am not that good at designing, I will try my best for it to be presentable and aesthetically good). It will be heart-melting as I see the eyes of the consumers as they eat my prepared dinner for them <33


J




> 8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> I see ideas as gateways to new ideas. An idea will lead into another, for everything are interconnected, including ideas.


This is kind of picking both. I think ESFJ fits this though. If you say it's a gateway because everything is interconnected then that's saying you see things as revolving around each other.





> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> I do find myself to be obsessive about topics that caught my interest. I continually divine value from something I have already understand if it is very interesting for me; but, I usually move on once I have a fair enough understanding if it is not that very interesting or insignificant.


So probably not an Ni type.




> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> I love traveling, especially if it is free! :> If I could travel anywhere, I will take that opportunity and travel the whole world. (Exploring new things energize me, as long as these things are significant and will feed my curious mind.) Learning new things, exploring new places, and meeting new people with different cultures will help me understand the world and human race even better. Understanding them will let me prove that everything are interconnected. Also, as I understand them, I could think of new novel ideas in solving societal or other problems in the world.


This is a lot of things all at the same time.




> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> I desire to help the world be a better place for anyone. I strive to achieve the best version of myself. I also want to contribute to make the world be at its better/best version of itself too. These are because I just wanted to do my role in this society and fulfill my purpose as a human and child of God. That purpose and role is to continue what Jesus have done on this world - overthrowing capitalism, opposing those ruling class that oppress the lower classes, taking care of the poor and homeless, saving the weak, and protecting the orphans. As has been noted, my religion and ideal people inspired these desires.


A lot of different things going on here, but the general thing of this seems like someone with an extraverted feeling process. You can make a case for nearly every E_F_ type out of this, but a thread I see in this is that the judgment exists outside of you. That you have a role that has been given to you as opposed to giving yourself a role if that makes sense. It's like you have a sense that there is an objective feeling you must become to fill this duty is what it means to be an extraverted feeler.




> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> From all the tests that I have taken, these are the types that were assigned to me: INTJ, INFJ, ISTP, ESTP, ENFJ, ISFP, and INFP. Among these types, INFJ and ISTP appeals to me more. I am also somewhat convinced that I am a Ni dom, but I am not really very sure.
> 
> Thank you in advance!!<33


I'm going with ESFJ or ENFJ. I'm not really certain though, and you are still young so it is hard to say. I think Fe comes out the most in you. Your reaction to chaos and adapting tells me you are for sure not an I__J and the fact that you say



> great leader (taking the lead is natural to me).


Tells me you are an E. This is super strong evidence of E and particularly E__J. Like I said at the beginning though, you are 15 so you have yet to really actualize yourself fully and see how things pan out for you, which makes it tricky to type you. It is pretty hard to draw the line between ENFJ and ESFJ. Both are going to fill very similar roles such as the humanitarian, the pastor, leader of people, etc. And both come across as really similar people.

Now I mentioned your hobbies, but that's kind of the only S I found and really it will be hard to have hobbies that aren't S. There is sort of a contention with the Ni though in the couple of answers I have to sniff out Ni.



> 8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> I see ideas as gateways to new ideas. An idea will lead into another, for everything are interconnected, including ideas.


This is kind of picking both. I think ESFJ fits this though. If you say it's a gateway because everything is interconnected then that's saying you see things as revolving around each other.




> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> I do find myself to be obsessive about topics that caught my interest. I continually divine value from something I have already understand if it is very interesting for me; but, I usually move on once I have a fair enough understanding if it is not that very interesting or insignificant.


Those are used to figure out intuition. Jung describes Ni as an obsessive type and someone who forms a sort of vision of things in their heads no one else could guess at. In this case the vision relates to a sort of divination. This is to say that you can look at a situation a million ways and see how it relates to a central image in your mind. That image can then be applied to other things. In studying the way things relate to each other you can apply the image in several ways to understand how things are based on little information. It is kind of like an explorer mapping where they are based on the stars in the sky. You can connect dots and know that those revolve around a theme, so if you see them, the theme is present.

I always have a hard time describing Si as an auxiliary function. It relates more to symbols of things. A father is a symbol of a certain thing and has a particular role to fill for Si, where the Ni might see the father as a dot on the map to understand in greater context, such as a father who portrays certain behaviors has been treated that way by his father and will behave a certain way to his children. So the father becomes less of just the symbol of authority and more an object for prediction. I'm not actually certain which you do, but the way you answer the Ni questions makes me believe you are probably Si.


----------



## Idianale

The Last said:


> Being 15 will make it slightly harder since you are not quite fully developed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I understand EQ is a made up thing not really backed by much, but if you are using it as a word for empathy in general then you could understand it as being F. Possibly an NF. Just speculation. If taking the lead is natural for you, I would wager you are not just an E, but probably an E__J. E_FJ are understood to be people managers in a much friendlier way than an E_TJ would be. E_TJ reduce people down to right and wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What confuses me about this is you were complaining about being forced into everything before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hard part in pinning your type down is in this is your reaction to new things. You seem to be in a twilight zone of accepting it begrudgingly and wanting it. This sounds like a lot of S generically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are ESFJ so far. This sounds much closer to an E__J than an E__P type of answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is kind of picking both. I think ESFJ fits this though. If you say it's a gateway because everything is interconnected then that's saying you see things as revolving around each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So probably not an Ni type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a lot of things all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of different things going on here, but the general thing of this seems like someone with an extraverted feeling process. You can make a case for nearly every E_F_ type out of this, but a thread I see in this is that the judgment exists outside of you. That you have a role that has been given to you as opposed to giving yourself a role if that makes sense. It's like you have a sense that there is an objective feeling you must become to fill this duty is what it means to be an extraverted feeler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with ESFJ or ENFJ. I'm not really certain though, and you are still young so it is hard to say. I think Fe comes out the most in you. Your reaction to chaos and adapting tells me you are for sure not an I__J and the fact that you say
> 
> 
> 
> Tells me you are an E. This is super strong evidence of E and particularly E__J. Like I said at the beginning though, you are 15 so you have yet to really actualize yourself fully and see how things pan out for you, which makes it tricky to type you. It is pretty hard to draw the line between ENFJ and ESFJ. Both are going to fill very similar roles such as the humanitarian, the pastor, leader of people, etc. And both come across as really similar people.
> 
> Now I mentioned your hobbies, but that's kind of the only S I found and really it will be hard to have hobbies that aren't S. There is sort of a contention with the Ni though in the couple of answers I have to sniff out Ni.
> 
> 
> 
> This is kind of picking both. I think ESFJ fits this though. If you say it's a gateway because everything is interconnected then that's saying you see things as revolving around each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are used to figure out intuition. Jung describes Ni as an obsessive type and someone who forms a sort of vision of things in their heads no one else could guess at. In this case the vision relates to a sort of divination. This is to say that you can look at a situation a million ways and see how it relates to a central image in your mind. That image can then be applied to other things. In studying the way things relate to each other you can apply the image in several ways to understand how things are based on little information. It is kind of like an explorer mapping where they are based on the stars in the sky. You can connect dots and know that those revolve around a theme, so if you see them, the theme is present.
> 
> I always have a hard time describing Si as an auxiliary function. It relates more to symbols of things. A father is a symbol of a certain thing and has a particular role to fill for Si, where the Ni might see the father as a dot on the map to understand in greater context, such as a father who portrays certain behaviors has been treated that way by his father and will behave a certain way to his children. So the father becomes less of just the symbol of authority and more an object for prediction. I'm not actually certain which you do, but the way you answer the Ni questions makes me believe you are probably Si.


Though I appreciate telling me the difference between Si and Ni, typing me using letters in the first part is confusing me. Can you type me using cognitive functions? Btw, I will add my test results to my post. Hope it may help you. Thanksss!!


----------



## The Last

Idianale said:


> Though I appreciate telling me the difference between Si and Ni, typing me using letters in the first part is confusing me. Can you type me using cognitive functions? Btw, I will add my test results to my post. Hope it may help you. Thanksss!!


Typing you with the letters is using cognitive functions. E_FJ means you are an Fe dominant type. I was also specific on functions. Did you miss all of that? Let me quote all the times I addressed specific functions



> So probably not an Ni type.





> There is sort of a contention with the Ni though in the couple of answers I have to sniff out Ni.





> I'm going with ESFJ or ENFJ. I'm not really certain though, and you are still young so it is hard to say. I think Fe comes out the most in you.





> Those are used to figure out intuition. Jung describes Ni as an obsessive type and someone who forms a sort of vision of things in their heads no one else could guess at. In this case the vision relates to a sort of divination. This is to say that you can look at a situation a million ways and see how it relates to a central image in your mind. That image can then be applied to other things. In studying the way things relate to each other you can apply the image in several ways to understand how things are based on little information. It is kind of like an explorer mapping where they are based on the stars in the sky. You can connect dots and know that those revolve around a theme, so if you see them, the theme is present.
> 
> I always have a hard time describing Si as an auxiliary function. It relates more to symbols of things. A father is a symbol of a certain thing and has a particular role to fill for Si, where the Ni might see the father as a dot on the map to understand in greater context, such as a father who portrays certain behaviors has been treated that way by his father and will behave a certain way to his children. So the father becomes less of just the symbol of authority and more an object for prediction. I'm not actually certain which you do, but the way you answer the Ni questions makes me believe you are probably Si.


And even when I'm not addressing specific functions by name when I say E__J I'm still saying the commonalities between the Te and Fe dominant types and when I say E__P and E__J I'm saying the differences between extraverted perceiving dominant types and extraverted judging dominant types. Or if I say S, I'm saying the common ground of S types. Some things overlap between the types and I am very specific about where the overlaps are.


----------



## Idianale

The Last said:


> Typing you with the letters is using cognitive functions. E_FJ means you are an Fe dominant type. I was also specific on functions. Did you miss all of that? Let me quote all the times I addressed specific functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even when I'm not addressing specific functions by name when I say E__J I'm still saying the commonalities between the Te and Fe dominant types and when I say E__P and E__J I'm saying the differences between extraverted perceiving dominant types and extraverted judging dominant types. Or if I say S, I'm saying the common ground of S types. Some things overlap between the types and I am very specific about where the overlaps are.


oh, ok. I'm sorry I misunderstood you. Thank you very much!


----------



## PTarya

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I suppose not , for reference I'm a male 26 south europe. 

2.) What kind of person are you and why?
I'm an overthinker , who loves being alive but hate routine such has we have it estabilished by now in our society being born->going to school->getting a job. Mainly because of my background i suppose the realization that its not easy to achieve everything you want to...traveling, having a enjoyfull/meaningfull life , being incondicionally in love... im a dreamer i suppose but not dreamer enough to porsue my dreams regardless of consequences. I'm still discovering myself and trying to go along with the flow. I'm more of a thinker than a doer. I love the ones i have by my side and specially with my partner i dont want to ever lose her. 

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
In my surroundings, I find myself to be smarter , than most with all that it might mean. But I dont think im better than others I'm different , when most want a big house , a good car and stuff like that I dont really dream about those.
I take pride in thinking im good at analysing people , but the truth is we're our own heroes in our story. We havent went thru the same path that others have and its hard to judge. we're all trying to go along with live, besides some exceptions.


4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
Most people around me would say im outspoken (those that know me well) others might think im a overweight shy dude , people who have spoken with me while they hadnt before specially older people tend ot say im smart in my views. (not in this exact way) but not under the same value to work and obligations has them. My friends think i'm funny and my gf is my best friend in every way and she loves me the way I am and knows me like no one.I feel like with her i can be myself for real with no masks.

5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
I'm more emotional in the heat of things , than analytical at least at first glance, with my growing i've been surpressing a bit of that side and trying to analyze more. I dont wanna duel into personal stories but im emotional. I'm also very outspoken when i see something i think its not ok.

6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
Quite a question, with many possible aproaches , the world is in chaos when I think deeply about it all the lack of equality, unecessary suffering , religion difference, homophobia , racism, capitalism. The fact that most people go thru life without being able to do alot of the things they want to. On a personal level chaos is being without a job atm , feeling the incertanty of tomorrow not on a relationsip levels but more on what it will be , order for me is happiness i mean feeling fullfilled , loved, helping others, discovering new interests , cultivating old ones.

7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do? I'm gonna be honest here kitchen is not my biggest talent but I'm gonna go shop with my GF plan something we like , and help her do , its gonna be in a friendly environment with hopefully good talk.

8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
I'm not really sure how to answer here I suppose , each idea has its own meaning , but in the end they do take us to new ideas.

9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
The topics I'm interested about i usually talk about them but they're diverse , when i find something that interests me i tend to read, see and think about it quite alot. Example I've recently got into this personality type kind of topic and I'm also using it to try and understand me better, even tho I'm already a person that thinks about my own feelings alot , I also like to understand myself , and the world or at least the part that interests me.

10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
I like discovering new places, cultures not the Torre Eiffel kind of style I mean people , food , landscape not really museus or art even tho I love music , and some kind of festivals . I also like the fact that if im doing it Im doing it with my loved one. And we're "exploring" eachother and seeing the world thru the eyes of the other theres alot of magic if we allow us that . Answering the where would I travel , if im beieng exhagerated i'd say around the world for over 2 years with no worries I'd happily give away 10 years of my every day life for that. 

11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
I desire to be happy , being understood by those that matter. And being more understandable of others , I desire to make those around me happy even in their own individuality , I desire to see a more equal world even tho its cliche it really ressonates with me. I desire we spend less time doing things that we dont see value in and have more time doing what makes us happy. It comes from my view of the world and how IT COULD BE.

12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?Im not really sure of the type but every test i've made gives me either a variation of INFP or ENFP i think


----------



## The Last

PTarya said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> I'm an overthinker , who loves being alive but hate routine such has we have it estabilished by now in our society being born->going to school->getting a job. Mainly because of my background i suppose the realization that its not easy to achieve everything you want to...traveling, having a enjoyfull/meaningfull life , being incondicionally in love... im a dreamer i suppose but not dreamer enough to porsue my dreams regardless of consequences. I'm still discovering myself and trying to go along with the flow. I'm more of a thinker than a doer. I love the ones i have by my side and specially with my partner i dont want to ever lose her.


I__P probably I_FP. Overthinking is generally a problem with introversion.




> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> I'm more emotional in the heat of things , than analytical at least at first glance, with my growing i've been surpressing a bit of that side and trying to analyze more. I dont wanna duel into personal stories but im emotional. I'm also very outspoken when i see something i think its not ok.


F




> 6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> Quite a question, with many possible aproaches , the world is in chaos when I think deeply about it all the lack of equality, unecessary suffering , religion difference, homophobia , racism, capitalism. The fact that most people go thru life without being able to do alot of the things they want to. On a personal level chaos is being without a job atm , feeling the incertanty of tomorrow not on a relationsip levels but more on what it will be , order for me is happiness i mean feeling fullfilled , loved, helping others, discovering new interests , cultivating old ones.


FP




> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> The topics I'm interested about i usually talk about them but they're diverse , when i find something that interests me i tend to read, see and think about it quite alot. Example I've recently got into this personality type kind of topic and I'm also using it to try and understand me better, even tho I'm already a person that thinks about my own feelings alot , I also like to understand myself , and the world or at least the part that interests me.


I_FP




> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> I like discovering new places, cultures not the Torre Eiffel kind of style* I mean people , food , landscape not really museus or art even tho I love music , and some kind of festivals .* I also like the fact that if im doing it Im doing it with my loved one. And we're "exploring" eachother and seeing the world thru the eyes of the other theres alot of magic if we allow us that . Answering the where would I travel , if im beieng exhagerated i'd say around the world for over 2 years with no worries I'd happily give away 10 years of my every day life for that.


Se




> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> I desire to be happy , being understood by those that matter. And being more understandable of others , I desire to make those around me happy even in their own individuality , I desire to see a more equal world even tho its cliche it really ressonates with me. I desire we spend less time doing things that we dont see value in and have more time doing what makes us happy. It comes from my view of the world and how IT COULD BE.
> 
> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?Im not really sure of the type but every test i've made gives me either a variation of INFP or ENFP i think


ISFP is what I got. You are definitely an Introverted Feeler in your approach to things. I would say your perception was buried so far below it that it was a little harder to tell, but you answered pretty strongly Se and never really said anything that made me think you would be specifically an Ne. I'm pretty certain of ISFP. Online tests mark just about everyone as an N.


----------



## PTarya

The Last said:


> I__P probably I_FP. Overthinking is generally a problem with introversion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I_FP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISFP is what I got. You are definitely an Introverted Feeler in your approach to things. I would say your perception was buried so far below it that it was a little harder to tell, but you answered pretty strongly Se and never really said anything that made me think you would be specifically an Ne. I'm pretty certain of ISFP. Online tests mark just about everyone as an N.


 Interesting , i've read on what that type is and while i can see much of me in some things. Others not really for instance the enfase in doing stuff instead of talking stuff is not exactly me I'm really talkative once im confident in those im talking to... i've always discribed myself has shy when in a new environment and adaptative to people around me in terms of talks i have but once I'm confident and used to those people i talk alot.
Funnily also what helped me "fight" the shy in me was the fact that i've worked last year and a half has a door 2 door salesman , who made reunions with clients and stuff. Also I stopped caring what others think of me even tho im self aware I'm really more into a live and let live approach of live , unless someone display of values conflits with my own then i tend to be really annoying and talkative on that. But thank you for finding something that makes sense from what i've gathered, also purelly curious all the quiz i've made gives me has a INTP , AND What i was thinking is , even tho questions are not that much philosophicall answers wont always be the same coming from the same person after reavaluating what i've answered even tho must of what i said is "core me" If i was in a different mood i could have perfectly be more self centered in my answers and goals dunno if i'm explaining myself well.


----------



## law911012eqw

,


----------



## MisterYellowFace

whoa. That is a lot


----------



## law911012eqw

,


----------



## The Last

law911012eqw said:


> Ultimate Questionnaire
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> 20, Male. I would like to say that I'll be a hard one to type due to severe anxiety disorder. Also, this is my first time responding in a question(s) through the internet. I always hindered at the severity of my anxiety. It is too severe that it is even difficult for me to chat online or participate in any internet discussions. I had a complex rare anxiety disorder called Selective Mutism(SM) that lasted for 12 years since my childhood days(You may google it you want for further information). SM only triggers when I'm exactly in the school that I attend to, near the school or when I see someone from school who knows about my case. Now, SM is a fruitful tree to these mental illnesses that I concurrently have such as GAD, severe social anxiety, panic disorder and some physical symptoms related to anxiety. Also, no one knows anything about my anxiety issues. My loved ones perceives me as a shy/extremely introverted person. Other factors that may affect the clarity of my actual type(not confirmed by experts but it is solely through my suspicions and based on my research): repressed negative emotions and mild depressive symptoms primarily anhedonia. Probably an unnecessary fact: English is not my native language. (Grew up in Philippines, currently living in North America)


This sounds like some kind of pathological Fi.





> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> This is quite a broad question, but I hope my answers are sufficient and helpful. I'm somewhat highly detached from my family, in terms of emotional manner and communication which could be an indication of my preference for spending time alone rather than with the people and as a product of overall childhood experience related to my anxiety disorder. Nonetheless, I do deeply care about my family and dear friends but without showing it in a warmhearted way; Also, I have always preferred actions over words as my default style in any relationships. However, despite of my cold/expressionless demeanor, I'm actually highly sympathetic to the others who deserved it. I grew up being secretive especially when the subject is about my personal experience and personal goals. I'm known for only speaking when it is necessary. As a kid even to these days, it is common for me to not talk about what has already happened unless it is a concurrent issue or it is directly a root to the current problem in the present. Same thing goes for the past, I only rethink about my past memories that are related to my current struggles in life. I'm a type of a person who needs to learn how to appreciate life(..and understand the concept of life appreciation) and experience the most of it. For example, it's my style to not do a post-celebrate after an essential accomplishment in life whether it is a 2-year college graduation or a completion of huge coding project. I'm highly ambitious, perfectionist for a preference of setting and striving for utmost unrealistic goals. I'm a highly observant person yet somewhat useless. An example, I can sometimes perceive any facts about the person just by looking in their eyes or their body language, however, I'm not always right. My point: I have an inevitable preference to over analyze on any object that I take an interest to. I'm not controlled by my impulses, I have control over them.
> 
> My top values are results, self-reliance, challenge, growth, vision, and being true to myself. If others are directly involved where an outcome is an essential element, I highly desire the best compromise between the two or multiple parties depends on what I subjectively think it is meaningful to others and to myself. I highly "value outcome/result above all else", however, it's not all focused about myself but rather the "whole". Self-reliance is the oldest tree of all, I have always believed that it is essential for the individual to use the resources of one's self or a capability to something without the help others. I also learned throughout my lifetime that I cannot always rely to myself. Challenge is a required element when it comes to my hobbies, for example, in video games I have a strange obsession for the so-called achievements and I set myself a due date to collect all the achievements in one game in effective and efficiently manner. Now this brings me a temporary satisfaction but there's also a cost to the state of my mind if it fails. Vision - I must always see the path where I'll head and how I'll head there, otherwise, I'll fall to a depressive state. In recent times, Growth and being true to myself are the new value that I considered important to me.


I am very certain you are some kind of I_FP. I would guess ISFP in how you are concrete in achievement.





> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> Most of it are related to extreme introversion. Things such as fame, money, incentives doesn't interest me at all which is a massive distinguishment between myself and the people I know/probably people in general.


Maybe INFP. Though it could go either way. You are definitely an Introverted Feeling dominant type by the way you describe your withdrawal.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> Yes, there are differences actually, however, it is solely due to the fact that my anxiety disorder replaces my "personality mask" in other's perspective while they're not aware of my anxiety issues. I am mainly seen as a man of few words especially in the school, others(outside from school) would perceive of me as a shy person. But people in average would describe me as a humble, shy person and extremely introverted. I believe that most people mistaken my anxiety to being shy but definitely not a shy person. I only said a few because if I were to perceive a person like me, I wouldn't be able to accurately describe that said person other than being quiet/extremely introverted.


Fi




> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> Without the interruption of any anxiety issues, I can see myself as a calm person when suddenly have to dealt with these new situations. A most useful candidates as an example would be when my cousin and I went lost in a night market during the night. I chose this example because this was easily remembered in detailed as it is an unknown situation that only happened once and it was the time where I don't manifest any anxiety disorders except for SM but it can be a limitation due to my infantile development regarding my MBTI type. I was 8 years old when we went to this night market and my 5 year old cousin & I got separated from our family. After being aware that we are lost, I immediately decided to not lost my cousin so I held his hand while trying to search for the others. In a few minutes without any luck, I decided to just go home by ourselves with an extreme confidence that we can successfully go home. The most important inherent ability that helped us was to "imagine/think in scenarios". This was always the ability that helped me managed to deal with unfamiliar situations. Coming back to the event, I firstly analyzed what could happen in this situation. Firstly, this event happened in the Philippines where I grew up, I was aware of the tragic cases of missing child being abducted to take their organs mainly kidney which also happens in our hometown too yet I somehow think through calmly without any anxious impediments. I never knew the specific path to return back home but I remember that there's a massive highway with a lot of lights(I would call this the "horizontal highway") and there are these dark streets where there are only few lights without much people outside. Secondly, I thought of what could happen in scenarios, it is possible that we could not successfully return back home but in my mind the successful chance of returning is quite high without any logical reason in detail of how I think it is high that's why I decided to stopped searching for our family members but rather do it in my own way. When choosing which pathway to take, I decided to take one of the dark streets in left side of the horizontal highway. I knew it doesn't matter which ones because I'll know where the home is after I reached the "vertical highway" this is the path where we always take when going to school. I didn't take the horizontal highway because it is highly possible for us (two young children without any adults) to be spotted. Asking people in the public was also an alternative but I don't trust not a single of them who I don't know, I don't take risks like that. While in the dark street with few lights, there were some shady people who drink alcohols in the side yet I acted as if I knew where we're headed. Somehow in the end, we successfully made it at home but at the cost of our family members worried for nothing.
> 
> Another example, is an existential crisis situation where it happened recently, to be more specific it was last year. This never happened to me but the experience was nevertheless provided me an essential growth. It started when it was 6 months away to graduation. Before even attending a two-year college, I knew that I wouldn't be able to successfully graduate if I went to a 4-year university due to my severe anxiety disorder. I only took two years to test whether I can successfully take over my anxiety or at least reduce the effectiveness of its symptoms and graduate in a university with bachelor's in computer programming. After the confirmation, I said to myself "that chances is close to zero". This is not really a direct problem to me since I believe that one don't always need a bachelor to get a better job (maybe for credentials, yeah), but the issue to me is not being able to be the best of myself which may lead to a failure in achieving my top one current desire in life. Going back to my existential crisis where I'm not even myself before. The first sign I noticed was lack of satisfaction or motivation to do any meaningful task that I used to do and constant worry about the future possibilities until I fall into a state of being neurotic. I tried to use many external resources so I can unbury myself from this unfamiliar ground without a shovel. While trying to look for resources that can help me, thinking in scenarios helped me manage or at least prevent myself to be pulled in to lower depth away from the surface. Until then I discovered Carl Jung's works and some philosophical books, which partially helped me ease my current state of mind. After a basic understanding of some of this books, meditations, objectively finding the key within myself, I somehow managed unburied myself yet I still have find the door away from the Graveyard of The Unknown. I'm grateful for an inherent ability to think in scenarios, I believe it can be used in various ways, finding the best possibility, a higher chance of achieving the desirable outcome, and preventing yourself to be consumed by your own neurosis. Of course, I have other methods to use when dealing with unknown and difficult situation. I only primarily mentioned that one because it is the most useful of all combined.


Have you tried going outside?




> 6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> This two is a duality, therefore, one cannot exist without the other. This is similar to light and dark: Dark is just an absence of light. The order is the known and the chaos is the unknown. It is objectively known, the two always applies to the nature itself. Therefore, the way we interact with the world - always have some connection between the order and chaos. I believe the balance between two is extremely important. In reality, chaos seems to more stronger than the other, however, it wouldn't be better either if it's the vice versa. Just imagine a world without suffering which represents absolute order wouldn't suffice the true immersive experience in life. That also goes for the absolute chaos, a world with unknown concepts, the world without meaningful life. In my daily life, I noticeably experience more being in a chaos than order whether playing video games, coding, or any tasks where you can interact with the objective world. Sometimes I generate questions in mind but without any sufficient answer then I'll forget about it. From this hobbies or tasks there are always new concepts that you don't know and ends up learning it eventually.


I__P kind of answer




> 7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> Nothing much, to be honest. I'll let the others handle the preparation for this event since I don't even celebrate these holidays. Even so, I'll definitely not turn away from this event if I were to be invited or to be forced but I still prefer to not engage in holiday activities. To tell you the truth, I'm quite indifferent to any form of celebration.


right




> 8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> Now that you mentioned it, I do perceive ideas revolving around the core concepts. I believe that these sub-ideas are the branches of life and it is originated from the roots of these core concepts. All of these sub-ideas is always interconnected to one of these core concepts. All ideas are invariably have interconnection with each other regardless of differences in core concepts. In my humble opinion, it would be absurd to theorized an idea without any originated stem. Also, when reading books(especially non-fiction) the first thing comes to my mind is a recognition with familiar concepts and how I relate them with inner concepts.


I'm kind of thinking you are not Ne. Though it might just be in how extreme your Fi is.




> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> Yes, concepts related to psychology(thanks to Carl Jung), philosophy are the recent topics that I found fascinating but not obsessively, at least from what I think it is the case. I'm the type who have the tendency to deeply understand about a certain topic especially that it is helpful to my growth or related to my high-priority future goals. I don't merely understand concepts just for the sake of understanding but rather solely indulging to concepts that I find subjectively meaningful to me.


Lots of things in general




> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> Without any practical experience in traveling, it seems to me that traveling could be used as a form of meditation(what I like) which vary to each individual. I'm not really sure where to travel but I would choose a place where you are most likely alone or with only your loved ones with an aesthetic view on it.


kinda Se but mostly Fi




> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> I rarely talk much about my personal goals but an overview of my top concurrent desires in life is to improve myself and to largely contribute to the world/community in a positive way? It is a bit paradoxical due to my extreme dislike to the current state of the society and how I used to not even care about the collective at all. I believe in this age -the digital age- every individual requires self-awareness or else you would become one of those people who suffer from weak sense of self. I believe that if you don't improve yourself or manage to understand yourself then you will not be able to find and consider the most important to you. After the first journey within myself, somehow a hopeless quench to achieve the latter of the top desires came out of nowhere. I do not exactly know where the origination of this mentioned desire, it is possibly coming from within me or an inspiration from the books that I have read? I do not know, yet.


I__P




> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> The most common results from the tests I have taken are most likely: INTJ. I don't remember which tests was that but I think one was humanmetrics. That was the time where I have lack of knowledge about MBTI, but after an understanding of the topic in great depth, it only brings me into confusion. These are the possibilities I might be: ISTJ, INFJ, ESFP, ISFP, and INTP . It all started when I asked myself "why I do constantly resulted as an INTJ type" ended up finding these types as the most similar to the cognitive functions associated with INTJ. What appeals to me the most is the INFJ type, possibly the only type that resonates with my top-priority desire in life.


You are like a cartoonish representation of Fi, so either ISFP or INFP. Online tests are atrocious, so I would put very little faith in what you score with truity or 16personalities. You mentioned Jung, so try reading about the functions. Jung describes Fi as:

"They are mostly silent, inaccessible, hard to understand; often they hide
behind a childish or banal mask, and their temperament is inclined to
melancholy. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. As they are mainly
guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain
hidden."

And that seemed to be extremely consistent and greatly emphasized throughout your answers. You can always read the rest of the section. So that's the starting point. Now, I don't actually know if you are INFP or ISFP. There is some evidence for both. You claim not to be a materialistic person but your view of things is fairly concrete in certain instances of achievement and sprinkled throughout in general. I have known ISFPs who claim to be some kind of pure abstract creature only then to turn around and be extraordinarily materialistic. I don't know if that is you, but the attitude of Fi is a weird one.

The theory I have about you is that you need to be active. You seem extremely depressive, defeatist, and melancholic throughout, and I've found that ISTPs and ISFPs who don't go outside and go hands on with things get kind of messed up and weirdly existential. I think you retreat to theories, ideas, etc but, if it doesn't have an effect in making you come to a state of normalcy, I have to imagine you are not actually an INFP in that instance. Also, just being active in general is good for everyone even intuitives. If I had to settle, I would guess ISFP, but you can just sort of observe yourself and come to your own conclusion on your perception of the world on whether you favor concrete reality you can put your achievements in or if it is the opportunity something presents to you that you can take.


----------



## law911012eqw

The Last said:


> You are like a cartoonish representation of Fi, so either ISFP or INFP. Online tests are atrocious, so I would put very little faith in what you score with truity or 16personalities. You mentioned Jung, so try reading about the functions. Jung describes Fi as:
> 
> "They are mostly silent, inaccessible, hard to understand; often they hide
> behind a childish or banal mask, and their temperament is inclined to
> melancholy. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. As they are mainly
> guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain
> hidden."
> 
> And that seemed to be extremely consistent and greatly emphasized throughout your answers. You can always read the rest of the section. So that's the starting point. Now, I don't actually know if you are INFP or ISFP. There is some evidence for both. You claim not to be a materialistic person but your view of things is fairly concrete in certain instances of achievement and sprinkled throughout in general. I have known ISFPs who claim to be some kind of pure abstract creature only then to turn around and be extraordinarily materialistic. I don't know if that is you, but the attitude of Fi is a weird one.
> 
> The theory I have about you is that you need to be active. You seem extremely depressive, defeatist, and melancholic throughout, and I've found that ISTPs and ISFPs who don't go outside and go hands on with things get kind of messed up and weirdly existential. I think you retreat to theories, ideas, etc but, if it doesn't have an effect in making you come to a state of normalcy, I have to imagine you are not actually an INFP in that instance. Also, just being active in general is good for everyone even intuitives. If I had to settle, I would guess ISFP, but you can just sort of observe yourself and come to your own conclusion on your perception of the world on whether you favor concrete reality you can put your achievements in or if it is the opportunity something presents to you that you can take.


I hardly go outside other than work or school. I always knew I have Fi in my function stack but I wasn't expecting it to be dominant, only because I couldn't see perceive how strong it is. Last year, I have tried to read Psychological Types so many times I ended up acquiring only few understanding of some functions due to a massive gap between my reading skills and the difficulty of the book, but I'll try to read it again. It seems ISFP would be a much fitting type to me than INFP or INTJ from humanmetrics test, however, I can't ever see myself as an materialistic person, not even once. Also, my sister who is 100% ISFP and my mother who is probably close to ISFP(all of us have inherent the same functions) would be another sufficient proof that I might be actually an ISFP or at least inherently have the specific functions disregarding the order only if the theory of "the child naturally inherit some or all of parent's cognitive functions" would be objectively true? Moreover, I agree that I should interact more with the outside world, in fact, I am using Carl Jung's work as a self-help to myself and it is somehow gradually working for me(he provides simple answer yet hard to implement). I'll set aside about my personality type for now and transitioning myself to work on my anxiety issues in high priority. 

My goal here is to engage on discussions in the internet(including question/answer format discussion) as a starting point, and to find what other(s) think about my type with pathologic issues. Thank you for your opinion regarding my type, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Loneandfree

[Will discuss later]


----------



## JuneintheSky

Hello there!
I really like this questionnaire, I find it quite relevant.

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I have been tested as having a high IQ score, and I've thinking lately that might make people mistype as intuitives (that's only a rough hypothesis). I have no known mental illness or current stressful situation (except the general corona stress). Also english is my second language.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?
I think I'm a driven and quite combative person, even competitive. I generally feel stimulated in competitive environments even if it can stress me out. I tend to "throw myself" into my problems until they're solved, because I don't like to have unresolved situations hanging. I also am perfectionist to a fault. That being said, I'm a very optimistic and joyful person, and I really don't like interpersonal conflict. I spend a good amount of time daydreaming.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
I believe that comparing to other people I have intense feelings, and that makes me a very passionate person (about my hobbies, my crushes, my work, my goals, everything). From an external point of vue this might look like obsessions. I sometimes wish to be a more detached and "I don't give a sh*t" person.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
People usually perceive me as a kind and cute person, very easy-going. I'm usually told that I am very calm but with sometimes a harsh way of moving. People that know me well frequently tell me that I'm passionate and have high energy. I don't think there's a lot of difference between how I perceive myself and how others see me as I am quite straightforward. But I know that people have more confidence in what I can do than I have myself.

5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
If it's an unwanted novelty, I tend to act on it first, do what must be done and reflect on my feelings afterwards. Sometimes I don't even notice how new a situation is on the spot if it's a crisis situation that needs immediate action. Afterwards, I need time to reflect on it. The time I take to adapt is very variable. I'm quick to adapt to a breakup but if I am to have a serious disease tha t would be another story.
I like to have a degree of novelty in my life on a regular basis to keep myself happy.

6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
Order frequently means having a plan of action for me and chaos means having no idea what to do next.
I have a complicated relationship with order and chaos. I used to over-organize my life and future to feel safe even if it made me feel trapped and unhappy. I am currently breaking free from that tendencies and I find myself happier with the thought that I will do what I want and without a set plan for the future. I still have projects for the future but the detailed stuff doesn't go further than 3-4 years in the future. On a more material plan, I like to have a tidy home and I give attention to details like symmetry and the colours that surround me. I also appreciate having a set routine for my day as long as I can change it at the last minute if I feel like it.

7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
I would not think so much about it. I would discuss with the guests what they want to eat and do, and then buy what I need to prepare and cook things. But I might prepare a playlist for the event as there not many things that bring me as much joy as music.

8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
Both? I can spend a good amount of time researching about a topic usually to find what is its core truth or concept (and that's what I'm doing about mbti for 3 years while trying to free myself from this system). I really enjoy discovering new things but I really tend to dig in new ideas until I found its core.

9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
Yes! A lot. A go through phases, and when I'm "done" with it, the interest for the subject never really goes away. I have troubles moving on from topics.
I have redundants interests, like music, or sports. When I feel like I'l too obesessive I do sports, play the guitar or cook and it usually makes me happier. Being around people brings me joy too, and it keeps me from obsessing to much.

10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
I like traveling a lot! Discover a new place, living without your daily routine, trying new food, living new experiences and adventures! I had the realization that I wanted to travel at the end of my doctorate and was in capacity to do it so I recently set a budget to go for about a month in Japan and Korea in 2 years.

11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
That's maybe the biggest life question ahah. I want to make the world a better place as much as I can, and I want to fight for what I believe in. I really don't want to miss what I'm born for. I have a somewhat belief in destiny, or at least that people have a purpose in life, and I have a kind of intuition of what I must do and become in my life so I intend to realize it.
Apart from that, I want to have a good time on this earth and have fun.

12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
I have researched about mbti for 2 or 3 years now, and the more I learn the more I'm confused about my type. Recently I began to think that I may be a sensor as I get a lot of joy from sounds, textures, colors, etc. I typed myself as ENFJ, INFJ, INFP, ENFP and ISFP. As a teenager I would probably been types as INTJ. A friend of mine thinks that I am enneagram 8w7 but even if I somewhat agrees with it, I think I'm much more of a 6w7.
Recently I tried functions tests, and I usually get more Ni than Ne, equally Ti and Te, more Se than Si and more Fi than Fe.


----------



## The Last

JuneintheSky said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> I think I'm a driven and quite combative person, even competitive. I generally feel stimulated in competitive environments even if it can stress me out. I tend to "throw myself" into my problems until they're solved, because I don't like to have unresolved situations hanging. I also am perfectionist to a fault. That being said, I'm a very optimistic and joyful person, and I really don't like interpersonal conflict. I spend a good amount of time daydreaming.
> 
> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> People usually perceive me as a kind and cute person, very easy-going. I'm usually told that I am very calm but with sometimes a harsh way of moving. People that know me well frequently tell me that I'm passionate and have high energy. I don't think there's a lot of difference between how I perceive myself and how others see me as I am quite straightforward. But I know that people have more confidence in what I can do than I have myself.


This part confuses me. You said that you were this combative and competitive person. Are you just conventionally attractive or something so people just overlook it? Being hyper competitive and easy-going do not go together.


----------



## JuneintheSky

The Last said:


> This part confuses me. You said that you were this combative and competitive person. Are you just conventionally attractive or something so people just overlook it? Being hyper competitive and easy-going do not go together.


If that's not something I care about (like when I passed the competitive exam for med school, I was competitive from the start), I won't get competitive until someone tells me he/she will do better than I do. For example, I began a duolingo course 2 months ago, in a casual manner. One of my close friends began a course a few days later and then told she was waiting for me to forget my course one day so she could have more attendance days than I'll have (if you forget one day, you're back at 0). From this day on, that duolingo thing wasn't casual anymore for me, I make sure to never miss a day. 
But I'll never tell my friend about it. I don't want her to have more days than I have (even if that's petty), but I don't want a conflict either.
I'm easy-going in my every-day life, that is to say I'm usually in a good mood, I'm joyful, I don't hold grudges, etc. When I say I'm competitive, it's more in a professional or academic environment.


----------



## The Last

Okay that makes more sense and in combination with not being a native English speaker I understand now. When you describe someone as "combative" that means they are outwardly aggressive and argumentative.




JuneintheSky said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> I think I'm a driven and quite combative person, even competitive. I generally feel stimulated in competitive environments even if it can stress me out. I tend to "throw myself" into my problems until they're solved, because I don't like to have unresolved situations hanging. I also am perfectionist to a fault. That being said, I'm a very optimistic and joyful person, and I really don't like interpersonal conflict. I spend a good amount of time daydreaming.


This makes a lot of sense as an ESFP now.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> I believe that comparing to other people I have intense feelings, and that makes me a very passionate person (about my hobbies, my crushes, my work, my goals, everything). From an external point of vue this might look like obsessions. I sometimes wish to be a more detached and "I don't give a sh*t" person.


Have to figure out the context of intense for you.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> People usually perceive me as a kind and cute person, very easy-going. I'm usually told that I am very calm but with sometimes a harsh way of moving. People that know me well frequently tell me that I'm passionate and have high energy. I don't think there's a lot of difference between how I perceive myself and how others see me as I am quite straightforward. But I know that people have more confidence in what I can do than I have myself.


We are running into what is probably all of your problems in one issue. You have a problem of measurement. Because you keep describing yourself as the maximum introvert followed by the maximum extrovert. You aren't going to be both. You say you spend "a good amount of time daydreaming" in defining yourself as if this feature is something you excel at or is more unique to you than it would be to an extravert. But do you really spend more time in your own head in the land of introversion than other people or is it any amount of time in your own head seems like you spend a lot of time daydreaming? But then in this question you say that people who know you say you are passionate and high energy. That seems to contradict the whole in-your-head thing. If other people describe you as high energy maybe that is just the mask you put on, but you say you identify as that. So that leads me to believe you aren't really introverted.




> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> If it's an unwanted novelty, I tend to act on it first, do what must be done and reflect on my feelings afterwards. Sometimes I don't even notice how new a situation is on the spot if it's a crisis situation that needs immediate action. Afterwards, I need time to reflect on it. The time I take to adapt is very variable. I'm quick to adapt to a breakup but if I am to have a serious disease tha t would be another story.
> I like to have a degree of novelty in my life on a regular basis to keep myself happy.


This sounds like E__P




> 6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> Order frequently means having a plan of action for me and chaos means having no idea what to do next.
> I have a complicated relationship with order and chaos. I used to over-organize my life and future to feel safe even if it made me feel trapped and unhappy. I am currently breaking free from that tendencies and I find myself happier with the thought that I will do what I want and without a set plan for the future. I still have projects for the future but the detailed stuff doesn't go further than 3-4 years in the future. On a more material plan, I like to have a tidy home and I give attention to details like symmetry and the colours that surround me. I also appreciate having a set routine for my day as long as I can change it at the last minute if I feel like it.


E__P going crazy trying to be an I__J. This just sounds like the battle of the perception in extraversion vs introversion. You tried to shape the object with your subjective factor but found that you would rather be extraverted in regards to perception.



> 7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> I would not think so much about it. I would discuss with the guests what they want to eat and do, and then buy what I need to prepare and cook things. But I might prepare a playlist for the event as there not many things that bring me as much joy as music.


generically a P type of answer




> 8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> Both? I can spend a good amount of time researching about a topic usually to find what is its core truth or concept (and that's what I'm doing about mbti for 3 years while trying to free myself from this system). I really enjoy discovering new things but I really tend to dig in new ideas until I found its core.
> 
> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> Yes! A lot. A go through phases, and when I'm "done" with it, the interest for the subject never really goes away. I have troubles moving on from topics.
> I have redundants interests, like music, or sports. When I feel like I'l too obesessive I do sports, play the guitar or cook and it usually makes me happier. Being around people brings me joy too, and it keeps me from obsessing to much.


I think you might just be an Se.




> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> I like traveling a lot! Discover a new place, living without your daily routine, trying new food, living new experiences and adventures! I had the realization that I wanted to travel at the end of my doctorate and was in capacity to do it so I recently set a budget to go for about a month in Japan and Korea in 2 years.


This also sounds Se




> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> That's maybe the biggest life question ahah. I want to make the world a better place as much as I can, and I want to fight for what I believe in. I really don't want to miss what I'm born for. I have a somewhat belief in destiny, or at least that people have a purpose in life, and I have a kind of intuition of what I must do and become in my life so I intend to realize it.
> Apart from that, I want to have a good time on this earth and have fun.
> 
> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> I have researched about mbti for 2 or 3 years now, and the more I learn the more I'm confused about my type. Recently I began to think that I may be a sensor as I get a lot of joy from sounds, textures, colors, etc. I typed myself as ENFJ, INFJ, INFP, ENFP and ISFP. As a teenager I would probably been types as INTJ. A friend of mine thinks that I am enneagram 8w7 but even if I somewhat agrees with it, I think I'm much more of a 6w7.
> Recently I tried functions tests, and I usually get more Ni than Ne, equally Ti and Te, more Se than Si and more Fi than Fe.


You are an ESFP. You are always maximum everything put in front of you and you constantly talk about a need to experience things. It's not about judging the thing or making the thing come to grounds with your subjectivity. You are extremely objective minded and it is sensing in nature.

In regards to IQ mistyping, yeah that can be a thing because everyone thinks of IN__ as being the more intelligent ones. Statistically, yes most high IQ people will be INTP or INTJ, but it's not like impossible to be a high IQ ESFP or anything. You would just demonstrate it in a certain way. My own personal theory is that IQ makes a type more intense. That's just my own personal observation, though.


----------



## JuneintheSky

The Last said:


> Okay that makes more sense and in combination with not being a native English speaker I understand now. When you describe someone as "combative" that means they are outwardly aggressive and argumentative.


Thank you, I had no idea! 



The Last said:


> Have to figure out the context of intense for you.


I don't know how to explain it. I think I have quite intense emotions, when I love something or someone it becomes literally my whole world. But that may be totally unrelated to cognitive functions.
People frequently tell me I have an intense and/or focused gaze.



The Last said:


> We are running into what is probably all of your problems in one issue. You have a problem of measurement. Because you keep describing yourself as the maximum introvert followed by the maximum extrovert. You aren't going to be both. You say you spend "a good amount of time daydreaming" in defining yourself as if this feature is something you excel at or is more unique to you than it would be to an extravert. But do you really spend more time in your own head in the land of introversion than other people or is it any amount of time in your own head seems like you spend a lot of time daydreaming? But then in this question you say that people who know you say you are passionate and high energy. That seems to contradict the whole in-your-head thing. If other people describe you as high energy maybe that is just the mask you put on, but you say you identify as that. So that leads me to believe you aren't really introverted.


I do agree with you that it may be the main issue. I've been thinking about that during the day, but I don't really know if I'm an extrovert or introvert.
As a kid I used to like loneliness, I was secretive even with my own family and friends. At this time I was living most of my life in my head. Most of my time was spent wandering in the countryside, reading, daydreaming while listening to music and drawing. In my teenage years I felt very disappointed that I couldn't live my imaginary life for real. So until 2 years ago I strongly identified with being an introvert. I don't know what happened but since 2018 I get moody if I can't see people, I began to go out a lot more and the time I spend in my head dimished a lot. When I was at work today I have spent 0 time in my head, which wasn't the case 2 years ago. So I identify a bit more with extroversion right now.
That being said, I took the lockdown with quite a relief (I live with 2 roommates so I have my share of social interaction) and started big phases of introspection again. I still need my share of introspection and daydreaming to feel rested (during holidays it takes most of my time).
Maybe I should say that most of my relatives and friends are introverts so I may have a distorted feedback about me being high energy. Also I meant "high energy" as not needing a lot of rest and being very active physically, not as having a high energy presence. I'm pretty sure I have a calm demeanor.



The Last said:


> E__P going crazy trying to be an I__J. This just sounds like the battle of the perception in extraversion vs introversion. You tried to shape the object with your subjective factor but found that you would rather be extraverted in regards to perception.


That would make a lot of sense. My parents are most likely IxxJ and after they made me take the IQ test (I was 7 or 8) they changed quite a few things to my education so I would adapt better to the school system. I think I lost confidence in my natural way of doing things and "went crazy" in some part of my cognitive behavior. Things are just becoming to go back to their natural state (I'm 23) and that's because I'm aware of it now.



The Last said:


> You are an ESFP. You are always maximum everything put in front of you and you constantly talk about a need to experience things. It's not about judging the thing or making the thing come to grounds with your subjectivity. You are extremely objective minded and it is sensing in nature.
> 
> In regards to IQ mistyping, yeah that can be a thing because everyone thinks of IN__ as being the more intelligent ones. Statistically, yes most high IQ people will be INTP or INTJ, but it's not like impossible to be a high IQ ESFP or anything. You would just demonstrate it in a certain way. My own personal theory is that IQ makes a type more intense. That's just my own personal observation, though.


I knew I had Se but I had no idea it might be that dominant in my way of thinking! That's food for thought, but it makes sense to me when I go past the "Se dom are shallow adrenaline junkies" stereotype.
I find your theory about IQ and type intensity interesting. I happen to know quite a few high IQ people and they're all pretty intense people. 
Thank you very much for your detailed answer!


----------



## Jabbadonut

The Last said:


> I keep having to put a questionnaire in people's posts so I'm going to make a collection of my favorite questions from the questionnaires and put them all here, as well as rewording a couple and adding my own. If you would like to use this questionnaire from the start that would be great. If you want to add questions you wish could be asked, put them below. If you want to fill out this questionnaire and post it below, I will type it. Usually, people make a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> 6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> 7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> 8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?


Ok, I'll bite.
1. A: No
2. A: A silly person. Why? Because.
3. A: I'm like, well, totally more crazy than anyone I know!
4. A: Oh yeah, there most certainly are "differences." I shudder to think how others would describe me. Probably not much in the way of "discrepancies."
5. A: I react to new situations like I react to everything. Take another bong hit, then forget about whatever it is. Every moment upcoming is an "unknown" situation around here!
6. A: Order: I'll have a large pepperoni pizza, please. Chaos: You brought me a plain cheese pizza instead!
7. A: "Reasonable" budget? How much? "Reasonable" to me is a million dollars. Oh, my holiday dinner would be in Las Vegas, laid out on a craps table. Gotta roll a 7 to get that drumstick!
8. My ideas revolve around apple cores.
9. Obsessive? That suggests I understand something. I understand very little, and I like it that way!
10. I love traveling. I am going to the moon in 2023, I believe. 
11. I desire for life to stay out of my face. That is all I "strive" for, just a little peace and quiet.
12. Type? I'm an LMNO. Let Me Nap Often.

(Sorry, couldn't resist. I mean, see my answer to question 2)


----------



## The Last

Probably some kind of I__P


----------



## Syzygyy

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I do not think so. I mean, I think I may be a little depressed, but no professional has ever diagnosed me. I am a girl, 20 years old and you can say that I am fine in general.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

I am a dreamy person unfortunately. I spend the whole day thinking about how I hope my life will be in a few years, how I hope I will be physically. But reality is very different from imagination, right? That makes me sad. But right now? I am not happy with the person I am, I keep promising myself that I will change but it is not an easy thing.
“Easy to imagine, hard to do” knows how it is.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Naivety perhaps? At least that's what came to my mind first. My mother says that I am very innocent and I easily believe in people. It is strange because in a way I agree but at the same time I feel that I am a very critical, observant and cold person. I also believe that this can happen depending on the person and situation. I don't really know, I feel like I don't know myself well and I don't think there's anything that sets me apart from people.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Ah yes, there are many like that. It's like I'm a lot of people to certain people. For some I will look cool, for others sweet and some shy.
But it is not as if this is reserved for any specific group, I believe that it also depends on the people I am around and the situation. But in general, superficially and when I feel comfortable, I am very playful, very humorous. But internally? I feel like I'm cold, or at least I don't care about people as I should. I feel disconnected many times.

5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

Hmmm I don't really know. I don't take much chances and when I do I am usually with friends or my mother. And before I take a chance on something, I always ask for my mother's opinion. In fact I ask my mom's opinion for everything lol

6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
I am organized with the important things. Work, college, I try to keep these things in order so as not to harm myself. But the rest, like my room, the house in general? I don't care that it's a mess, as long as it's a clean mess. I can't stand chaos where things are stinking to the point of even attracting insects.

7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
Hmmm I don't know, I never did that lol
But if I'm in that situation, I would probably give my mom my money and give her an opinion if she asks.

8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
English is not my first language so I was a little confused by this. But in general my ideas are based on something that I already know, something that I have already read and so I make a connection with that. I create something new, but similar to my source of inspiration. Sometimes if the creativity is flowing and with the help of other people, it can be something really original.

9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Oh yes, MBTI is an example of that. I am obsessed with this because I don't have the right answer for my MBTI. For years I am confused and just want to find my type and move on. But I've been stuck in this for years. But in general I am like this, if I have an interest in something, I go after information in every possible way. I read several texts, watched videos on youtube and so on.

10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Traveling to me is a real life break, you go to some incredible place, meet people, get to know their cultures (if it is a trip abroad) and mannerism, food. I see the trip a moment to get to know yourself too and you can recognize that no matter how hard life is, there are those moments of peace, of freedom that are glorious. So on a trip I would love to go to museums, eat street food, dance randomly in the square and just be happy.

11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
I don't really want much. Just typical and expected things from society. I want to have a successful career in Psychology, I want to travel around the world, fall in love, get married and have kids. And why that? I don't know, but these are the goals that I set for myself and I feel very satisfied with that. But I know that this cannot happen, at least the part of falling in love and getting married and that's fine with me too. I can see myself as a woman focused on her work and get to know the world.

12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? 

I always stay between IXXP is the only thing that I am a little sure of. A type that appeals for me? Yes, these would be INTJ and INFP. I admire the mysterious way of INTJ, the way that this type is a silent force, I want to be like that. INFP, well, I like how this type is ethereal lol
At least it is this vibe that INFP gives me. It makes me think that INFP’s people are soulful. I kind of want to be like that too, although I believe I don't fit those characteristics. I am aware that these characteristics are stereotypes, but I stick them anyway.

And that's it. I hope you can help me with this.


----------



## The Last

Syzygyy said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I am a dreamy person unfortunately. I spend the whole day thinking about how I hope my life will be in a few years, how I hope I will be physically. But reality is very different from imagination, right? That makes me sad. But right now? I am not happy with the person I am, I keep promising myself that I will change but it is not an easy thing.
> “Easy to imagine, hard to do” knows how it is.


I broadly and maybe Fi in particular.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> Naivety perhaps? At least that's what came to my mind first. My mother says that I am very innocent and I easily believe in people. It is strange because in a way I agree but at the same time I feel that I am a very critical, observant and cold person. I also believe that this can happen depending on the person and situation. I don't really know, I feel like I don't know myself well and I don't think there's anything that sets me apart from people.


I swear to you every time I hear the "I don't know what sets me apart" it ends up S. Not sure what it is and it isn't all S's, but I've never seen an N say this but we will see. Though also it usually isn't an ISFP that would say it, so that's also weird.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> Ah yes, there are many like that. It's like I'm a lot of people to certain people. For some I will look cool, for others sweet and some shy.
> But it is not as if this is reserved for any specific group, I believe that it also depends on the people I am around and the situation. But in general, superficially and when I feel comfortable, I am very playful, very humorous. But internally? I feel like I'm cold, or at least I don't care about people as I should. I feel disconnected many times.


This sounds a lot like the Fi mask where you have your own feelings about things but put up a facade for other people to see. Definitely an I__P though.




> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> Traveling to me is a real life break, you go to some incredible place, meet people, get to know their cultures (if it is a trip abroad) and mannerism, food. I see the trip a moment to get to know yourself too and you can recognize that no matter how hard life is, there are those moments of peace, of freedom that are glorious. So on a trip I would love to go to museums, eat street food, dance randomly in the square and just be happy.


This sounds a lot more Fi-Se than anything.




> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> I don't really want much. Just typical and expected things from society. I want to have a successful career in Psychology, I want to travel around the world, fall in love, get married and have kids. And why that? I don't know, but these are the goals that I set for myself and I feel very satisfied with that. But I know that this cannot happen, at least the part of falling in love and getting married and that's fine with me too. I can see myself as a woman focused on her work and get to know the world.


Don't give up just yet.




> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I always stay between IXXP is the only thing that I am a little sure of. A type that appeals for me? Yes, these would be INTJ and INFP. I admire the mysterious way of INTJ, the way that this type is a silent force, I want to be like that. INFP, well, I like how this type is ethereal lol
> At least it is this vibe that INFP gives me. It makes me think that INFP’s people are soulful. I kind of want to be like that too, although I believe I don't fit those characteristics. I am aware that these characteristics are stereotypes, but I stick them anyway.
> 
> And that's it. I hope you can help me with this.


I'm pretty sure you are an ISFP. I think you get kind of more stuck on the Fi side of things, but your actual perception seems to be an in the moment sort of one. In your own head of Fi you can be thinking about anything, but the preferences you seem to pick up are moment to moment feelings. Like, whatever it is in front of you needs to be experienced as it is more than whatever gets put in front of you needs to be exploited and left behind. As far as your abstract-mindedness, that is a product of you Fi. You judge the hidden feeling an idea, person, etc evokes in you.


----------



## Syzygyy

The Last said:


> I broadly and maybe Fi in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to you every time I hear the "I don't know what sets me apart" it ends up S. Not sure what it is and it isn't all S's, but I've never seen an N say this but we will see. Though also it usually isn't an ISFP that would say it, so that's also weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds a lot like the Fi mask where you have your own feelings about things but put up a facade for other people to see. Definitely an I__P though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds a lot more Fi-Se than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give up just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you are an ISFP. I think you get kind of more stuck on the Fi side of things, but your actual perception seems to be an in the moment sort of one. In your own head of Fi you can be thinking about anything, but the preferences you seem to pick up are moment to moment feelings. Like, whatever it is in front of you needs to be experienced as it is more than whatever gets put in front of you needs to be exploited and left behind. As far as your abstract-mindedness, that is a product of you Fi. You judge the hidden feeling an idea, person, etc evokes in you.


Thank you for answering that. I never thought about the possibility of being an ISFP and I already read the ISFP profile and never clicked on me a lot, but I will go after more information in an in-depth way.


----------



## The Last

Really you should read Psychological Types and check out the section on introverted feeling in particular. I have found online resources on MBTI to be extraordinarily bad. The point of MBTI is that it should "indicate" you to a (Jungian Psychological) "type". ISFP and INFP describe a type that is Fi dominant which I believe you to be.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

ADHD, this year has been insane overall with general covid stuff/restrictions, etc, 31, female, sleep deprived so it seems perfect time 

2.) What kind of person are you and why?
What? That is like asking why is blue....which yes, why is blue? At least it's not negative green. 

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
I'm funny, no one else is funny.


4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

No, people think I'm funny. My therapist suggested stand up comedy. 

5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

I have the memory of a sea cucumber.... I usually try to read as much as I can about it, understand it and like decide things accordingly, or throw all of that out and go with impulsive.

6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

I'm naturally chaotic. It's unintentional, but it's also always present. I make things work on a normal schedule, somehow, but often like don't sleep or eat enough to do that. 

7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?

Hmmm honestly my first thought was attempting to make something I don't want to eat delicious like house cricket tacos. I may go that way with it, or plan to do something not really possible and way over the top and then improvise to half ass it together to a manageable level. 

8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Do people not jump from idea to Idea? 

9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Yes, to an extent. I tend to hyper focus on something for a bit and then move on. I like learning new things. Right now I'm trying to learn artistinal shoe making. It's nice to listen to audiobooks while making something with my hands, very meditative. 

10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Going new places, having new experiences, and trying new things typically. It can be nice to be with friends or family, or just go to a nice museum alone. I really want to go to point Nemo. It's closer to the ISS than most other bodies of land. There's something terrifying and magical about that.

11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I don't know. I'm trying the best I can to be a functioning adult, but also to learn and discover and grow along the way. It seems pretty important to me. Probably unrealistic expectations, or like idealism on some level but at the same time, it would just be nice to be consistent all the time despite me being bad at that.

12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

Either entp or intp. I'm a bit too socially awkward to be an entp so intp would be more comfortable, but I'm probably entp. I think life would be easier as an enfj, but also more boring (no offense enfjs).


----------



## The Last

You seem like you adapted the internet's idea of an ENTP and then are playing that as a character and making me analyze that rather than actually answering like a genuine person.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

The Last said:


> You seem like you adapted the internet's idea of an ENTP and then are playing that as a character and making me analyze that rather than actually answering like a genuine person.


Ha, no. All of that is genuine, and ironically, I spent the time to fill out this shit because I thought I may be typed wrong because I kind of hate people and will hide if the door bell rings, and just started wearing sunglasses and head phones to not be talked to in public and my intp husband has been joking that I'm supposed to be the extroverted one. 

Sorry that somehow it came off as not serious/wasting your time. Some of the questions were hard to answer because it's somewhat difficult to nonbiasly review oneself, but I was trying. 

Eh, it doesn't matter. Thanks anyway.


----------



## The Last

eos.from.earth said:


> Hi TheLast! I am trying to understand my MBTI type and answered to your questionnaire. I'd like to get your input too! Here is what I wrote:
> 
> I first read about MBTI years ago somewhere on the Internet, a couple of tests typed me as ENFJ and I was happy at that. However recently I got into MBTI again and I started taking tests and I cannot understand what type I am, I end up being something different on every test I take and even re-taking the same test after a while. So I decided to try asking here! Here is my "Ultimate Questionnaire". I removed the dots after the numbers because it disturbed my sense of order hahaha (I mentioned it because maybe it would be of some relevance).


This is the main flaw of MBTI. It's supposed to be Myers Briggs TYPE INDICATOR to INDICATE your TYPE as of Jungs Psychological Types, but the way they do it is kind of not very reliable and then add on the fact that everyone has their own opinion of what a thing means and you get the mess that is the current state of the MBTI community and why my presence on this forum has died down mostly to just responding to this thread. I am very sick of everyone making up whatever they want and acting like it is just as valid as anything else.

In any case that is probably the situation you have found yourself in: everything is everything. The tests are pretty bad (I'm venturing into saying the actual official tests don't accurately indicate Jung types and have only watered down broadened out versions of what a type should be). The best thing you can do is read Psychological Types. If you are an ENFJ that indicates you are an Fe and Ni right? Do not go online for what people want to say those mean. Just read the book. Your questionnaire should say you publicly demonstrate your feelings (as opposed to withholding them, having to put on a mask, or not be emotionally demonstrative) and you are a generally agreeable kind of person to be an Fe. There is kind of another part of Fe in being conditioned to have certain feelings. Fe dominant people take on the values they are raised with as their own and do not see this as an objectively attained thing.




> I'm opening up my heart here, so please be kind. And thanks in advance to anybody that takes the time to read all this stuff I wrote, once I started, my fingers wouldn't stop typing.
> 
> _1) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind._
> I am 25, afab but actually questioning my gender identity at the moment. English is not my mother tongue, don't know if that's relevant. I have been struggling with depressive symptoms the past 4-5 months and depersonalization-derealization symptoms, which are now under control thanks to Quetiapine (it's an antipsychotic drug that also has mood stabilizing effects). My psychiatrist says that I am extremely sensitive. I've also been in therapy for one year and a half now, and that made me very self aware of some of my inner mechanisms. My gender identity issues could be because I am in fact non-binary or a symptom of my mental illnesses.
> 
> Right now I'm not anxious or sad, but I'm extremely tense because I started hyper-fixating again on mbti this morning (it's 16 pm here) and when I fixate like on something it becomes the only thing I can think of, the only thing that matters and the only thoughts that my mind can process until I've reached an answer or decide to force myself to drop the subject because it's getting in the way of my daily life. It's like I have an aching in my chest and my hands and feet become cold while my mind and my heart run very fast.


My gut reaction to this is to assume Introverted Feeling. It's a common association, though it does not hold the monopoly. When you say these things though it makes me wonder how much of yourself you are revealing to the world. Like if you are an Fe, your emotions should be pretty up front. If you are Fi then you are reserving your judgments. So the thing you can answer for me or to yourself (it doesn't matter it's just a demonstration of type) is how long have you have adopted transsexualism/gender deconstruction/etc, what people told you it was a good idea, and who has known about it and for how long. If your parents have consistently been against it, or have tried to convince you out of it, or if people around you have been repulsed by it or shocked by it that you've had to go through this alone, then that really strongly suggests you are not an extraverted feeler as this massive judgment in your life has come to you on your own terms even if it means someone else might not be happy about it. Now, if everyone around you doesn't care or if your parents thought it was cool or whatever and you have never had to hide it or be embarrassed by it, I would say Fe is still a viable option.


_



2) What kind of person are you and why?

Click to expand...

_


> I think I'm a good person. I try to be good and do good. I am quite idealistic and tend to empathize deeply with people both far and close to me. I volunteer at the dog shelter once a week because I love animals, I am vegan because of the environment and animal rights.
> 
> I cry a lot (even before hitting this rough patch, I've always had fountains instead of eyes). My emotions are quite overwhelming at times, I feel so much and sometimes I understand rationally that I am overreacting but my rationality is just a small boat over the storming ocean of my feelings. I express myself a lot through metaphors and analogies, because I feel like the words that I have are not enough to convey what I feel.
> 
> I am not as good as I would want to. I never feel good enough, my sense of self is tied to external approval and I feel horrible as soon as approval is not there, don't get me started on handling criticism. I don't lash out, I just suffer on the inside.
> 
> I have strong values and beliefs, I tend to see things (and even people) in black or white, however I tend to express my thoughts only if I feel that I can safely do so (better if there is someone that agrees with me and becomes a pedestal for my eloquence). I just stay silent if someone is saying something that I deeply don't agree with, but don't think I can win a debate or don't care enough about them to start changing their mind or if I just don't feel I can safely speak my mind. Part of me dislikes confrontation but at the same time I admit I am quite self-righteous. I just KNOW that what I believe in is right and nobody can convince me otherwise. Or maybe they can, but they'd have to give me good reasons to.
> 
> As a self-preservation mechanism that I learned in my abusive household, I developed a thing where if someone treats me badly but some time passes (10 minutes to a couple of hours) I'll disassociate the person that treated me badly and the person that is in front of me and feel like the bad behaviour never happened. This is a reason why I get burned so many times by people behaving badly towards me and I always go back to how things were before and then be surprised again when they behave in a certain way, and repeat as many times as you want. I give as many second chances as anybody would want.
> 
> I am always thinking, always in my head. I feel like so much goes on up there all the time. I often think about other people's behaviour, about the emotions and reasons behind their reactions, so I often offer insights about people to my friends. I like typing things and people, understanding them through and through, and categorizing them. Hence my interest in MBTI and personality tests.
> 
> I sense a lot of incongruences in my personality, as if it wasn't a whole unit but a lot of scattered and sometimes antithetical traits, which my psychologist says is because of the trauma and mental illnesses.
> 
> I hate being alone, it makes me terrified. I feel like a doll that's tossed in a corner until someone else comes and plays with them. I feel very anxious when I'm alone and cannot handle forced alone time very well, however I need also need alone time or I get completely drained. So I love being with people, I am very sociable, talkative, the heart of the party even but as soon as people disappear I am left SO tired. It's like being around others excites me and puts me to action, but then I lose my momentum. I am afraid of being left out (a lot of FOMO going on here), sometimes I can feel lonely even in a group if there is no one I share a deep bond with and gives me attention and (possibly also) affection and praise.
> 
> I tend to be perfectionistic and organized. Lately I've realized that organizing social gatherings (something that I used to do frequently before covid) is stressful to me and I mostly do so to prevent myself from being alone and feeling lonely. So I don't know if I'm organized or only fighting anxiety with order and predictability. Maybe a bit of both.
> 
> Another thing that might be relevant as to what kind of person I am is that I really strive for developing deep (when healthy), almost symbiotic (when unhealthy) relationships with certain people that I instinctively choose. I see a person and I JUST KNOW that we are going to be the bestest of friends. Maybe I haven't even talked to them. But I know it inside.


Trauma really makes these things difficult. I can kind of make an argument for almost anything here.



_



3) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Click to expand...

_


> Stealing a metaphor from a famous Italian 1827 novel, I always felt like an earthenware pot travelling in a cart with a bunch of metal pots. I always felt like I felt too much, too intensely, like I was so easy to break and wondered how people could be so indifferent to things (or at least what looked to me like indifference, only later in life I discovered that I actually felt things more intensely that average).


This sounds a lot like Fi, particularly if you don't share all of these feelings. That is the key thing. Like if you are an Fe then these things should be very upfront. I'm guessing not though.


_



4) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

_


> Re-reading what I wrote, I just realized your image of me may be that I'm some kind of lunatic, but_* in reality, most of my acquaintances and friends don't even suspect what's going on inside my head.*_ There are a few people that know this stuff about me and are there for me, but to the others, I just prefer keeping up the same old facade of being always smiling, always happy, always there to listen to their problems and give advice (I have a reputation of being The Wise Friend). Once, I asked my friends to describe me with one adjective and all of them (separately) said "extroverted".


Yeah. You are an Fi.




> When I'm with others, I tend to forget about my inner world, become focused on what's going on and what's needed. I'm a bit of a chameleon and become what is needed at a certain moment in time in social environments.
> If I'm at a party, I tend to be the life of the party, going on a stage to dance? No problem! I love being silly and stupid and theatrical. If in a group of friends, I talk a lot and take centre stage. I am sad when people don't give me attention.


This is a matter of extraverted perception. You become the environment. It isn't a matter of judgment, but a matter of whatever idea, object, experience, etc is happening you become that.



> I have a really hard time focusing on a single person talking when there is a lot going on around me because I want to be everywhere at the same time. So me and my attention jump here and there and kind of follow the spotlight. When I do this, I always want to have a good friend I can rely on to support me in case that I (metaphorically) fall. I can talk with anybody easily (even people I never met before) and I feel almost high on social interaction. This high however leaves me exhausted as soon as I am by myself and I need to rest.
> 
> I'm VASTLY different in one-on-one interactions. I listen a lot, make people talk about themselves, make them open up. I sense the desire in myself for people to tell me their intimate thoughts, their secrets, almost like I want to penetrate their lives. Never did that for a bad reason, but the desire is there. I don't do something rational to make people open up, it just happens. They do.
> 
> Something worth mentioning is that I can sort of manipulate people into liking me, mostly by pouring love and attention and care on them until they like me. It works and it happens unconsciously. It's like I just know what to do and say. But I grow resentful if that love is not reciprocated enough (but sad truth is there is never an "enough" for me).


This leads me to believe you are an ENFP. I'm pretty certain of that as of right now.


_



5) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

Click to expand...

_


> I can't say that I like or I dislike new situations, that depends on the nature of the change. And how much of my plans are gonna get ruined by the change.
> 
> When confronted with something new, I want to understand it through and through. For example, I was in China for the first time to study and I needed to get a SIM card. I asked multiple people about their plans, about how much they paid, where they went, what they asked the shop owner specifically (I was not at all fluent in Chinese at the time). I compared all the info that I got from people and when I found what I thought was the best option, I went for it. In this case my choice was going to a shop that a friend of a friend knew where this person got an extremely cheap plan. They would do it for us, I was not very happy with the thing because I felt like I needed to know more and understand better because "what if I need it again and they are not there?".
> 
> I'm definitely an optimizer, but I also get quite anxious in the process. It's like I need to make the best possible choice, so I need to gather as much data as possible and compare it and only take action when I've pretty much x-rayed the new situation AND all the possible ramifications and implications. But it takes an awful lot of time and effort... So I'm not the best fast decision maker.


I think you overestimate yourself. You do not follow the spotlight and whatever may come with it on a whim but then also say you are this meticulous planner optimizer type.


_



6) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

_


> I feel like the human embodiment of an antithesis, in many regards, also in relationship wit order and chaos.
> 
> In life, I like to know what is going to happen next, that has always been my "obsession" since I was able to read time. I think anxiety is just part of who I am… If I know what is going to happen, I can be prepared (order) and not overwhelmed (chaos) by things.
> 
> As I mentioned before I'm precise and detail-oriented, but in my room I tend to create chaos until it becomes too much and I proceed to create perfect order. Then I proceed to create chaos again, then order, and repeat. However, I prefer a tidy environment, as it gives me more space to think. Thoughts don't occupy space in a room, but it's as if they did for me…


I think this really is more a reaction to massive anxiety more than a type. If you are taught to constantly be in fear about what is going to happen then you become naturally anxious of the unknown.


_



8) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Click to expand...

_


> I could never understand this type of question, so if someone could rephrase it in a different way, I would be grateful of that. The best I could come up with is that I see ideas as huge fishing nets.
> 
> mino rephrased the question for me:
> Do you see apple seeds as derived from the apple’s core, or as a means to create more apple trees?
> 
> And I answered like that:
> 
> [I think I see ideas revolving around core concepts. And every idea calls forth other ideas... For example the apple seed analogy made me think that if you planted an apple's seed you wouldn't get an apple tree that produces the same kind of apple that you got the seed from (my mind storage is full of random facts like that) , and then think about a joke that my father used to tell me about apple seeds making people smarter. [...] I've almost always required examples in my study career to understand things, or alternatively I would just realize stuff while in the middle of something else, almost like the insight struck me with a rock. ]
> 
> 
> I do this thing with my brain where I "Google Search" in my brain by asking myself a question and then do other stuff until my brain produces the answer. It usually works, but I cannot predict how long it will take.


He is bad at explaining or is pretending to understand that which he does not understand. That's an extremely sensor way to think of it. You are not a native english speaker so maybe that is why you don't understand. There are 2 types of intuition, and this one is a way to check. Introverted Intuition is a perception of things as sets of events that can be understood as revolving around a hidden core. Whatever that core is is subjective and therefor introverted. These people will answer that they take ideas apart and try to make them make sense in their heads. Extraverted Intuition sees the world has sets of opportunities to be had as they exist outside of the user. They become the new idea being made and have brains which try to get to constantly new ideas from ideas, but it isn't a matter of trying to force the opportunity to submit to your subjective idea of how it revolves around other ideas, but a course to take and eventually leave. This means ideas become mutations and are more gateways to new things. Overwhelmingly I've found that sensors do not understand the question or will answer both. You wouldn't split an apple that way as an intuitive, and forcing it into a sensory experience where the answer is both defeats the point of the question.


_



9) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Click to expand...

_


> I think this question was directed just at people like me! I obsess over topics a lot, when I fixate on something, it can become the only thing that I think about, especially if it is some kind of typing (Kibbe, MBTI, etc) so that I need to understand what type I am, and I feel like I need answers. This becomes almost an obsession.
> 
> For other things it's not as intense, but for example I had never given a second thought to plants in many years (I really liked plants for a while when I was 8), a couple of months ago I visited a plant nursery and now I'm becoming some sort of plant guru and my friends come to me with questions…
> 
> It's as if when something picks my interest I don't stop until I've learned almost everything that there is to learn about it and become a specialist of that thing, then something else may pick my interest or it may naturally subside. When an obsession subsides, however, it is not forever and it's not like I'm not interested anymore. It's just that my passion is not burning with the intensity of a thousand suns (which is pretty exhausting). My fixations go up and down in waves. Sometimes it's more intense, sometimes less intense. However, I don't find them shallow, my interest in stuff is usually pretty deep.


Ne

_



10) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Click to expand...

_


> I absolutely adore travelling. I've had the chance to travel quite a lot and the thing I enjoy the most is connecting with local customs and local people, asking them about their lives, understanding their experiences… I love visiting temples, tasting local food, doing stuff local people do, seeing their daily lives, seeing local architecture, experiencing art and traditional performances… I'm an anthropology major after all. One thing I particularly connect with while travelling is the food, it's like a direct link to a place and its history and culture.
> 
> If I could travel anywhere right now, I would go on my graduation one month solo trip throughout Thailand, Cambodia and Laos, which was supposed to happen in March 2020 :')


I think this is an Ne response


_



11) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

Click to expand...

_


> I am struggling in finding my purpose in life and I have a hard time answering this question... What I'm sure of is that I don't want to have a career that makes me work with numbers and figures, or with anything related to sales and marketing. I want to do something beautiful, good, interesting, creative and exciting, that has to do with art and people and brings something to this world.


This is an anti-Ni response.

_12) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?_
I've been typed as ENFJ and I resonated with it quite a lot, but I'm having some doubts lately. Also, I have been typed as Enneagram type 2 and I resonated with that. mino (another user here) read this and typed me as INFJ.

Thanks for taking time to read all this!
[/QUOTE]

I'm pretty sure you are ENFP. You are definitely not an Fe type.



> Re-reading what I wrote, I just realized your image of me may be that I'm some kind of lunatic, but_* in reality, most of my acquaintances and friends don't even suspect what's going on inside my head.*_ There are a few people that know this stuff about me and are there for me, but to the others, I just prefer keeping up the same old facade of being always smiling, always happy, always there to listen to their problems and give advice


Fi as described by Jung:
"They are mostly silent, inaccessible, hard to understand; often they hide
behind a childish or banal mask, and their temperament is inclined to
melancholy. They neither shine nor reveal themselves. As they are mainly
guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain
hidden. Their outward demeanour is harmonious, inconspicuous, giving an
impression of pleasing repose, or of sympathetic response, with no desire
to affect others, to impress, influence, or change them in any way."

Now as far as your extraversion goes you say you consistently take a spotlight role which I don't believe Fi dominant types would do. Introverted functions just want to be in the head, so you have to be some kind of E. I suspect Ne specifically because of this:



> I have a really hard time focusing on a single person talking when there is a lot going on around me because I want to be everywhere at the same time. So me and my attention jump here and there and kind of follow the spotlight...





> ...Something worth mentioning is that I can sort of manipulate people into liking me, mostly by pouring love and attention and care on them until they like me. It works and it happens unconsciously. It's like I just know what to do and say.


There is a lot of overlap with Ne and Se, but here is something Jung said about Ne

"It would seem to be more common among women, however, than
among men. In women the intuitive capacity shows itself not so much in
the professional as in the social sphere. Such women understand the art of
exploiting every social occasion, they make the right social connections,
they seek out men with prospects only to abandon everything again for the
sake of a new possibility."

Which he's obviously talking about ENFP as he mentions the T's show up more in men and the F's show up more in women so he's making that connection there.



> It's as if when something picks my interest I don't stop until I've learned almost everything that there is to learn about it and become a specialist of that thing, then something else may pick my interest or it may naturally subside. When an obsession subsides, however, it is not forever and it's not like I'm not interested anymore. It's just that my passion is not burning with the intensity of a thousand suns (which is pretty exhausting).


Also Ne
"He seizes on new objects or
situations with great intensity, sometimes with extraordinary enthusiasm,
only to abandon them cold-bloodedly, without any compunction and
apparently without remembering them, as soon as their range is known and
no further developments can be divined."


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

The Last said:


> I keep having to put a questionnaire in people's posts so I'm going to make a collection of my favorite questions from the questionnaires and put them all here, as well as rewording a couple and adding my own. If you would like to use this questionnaire from the start that would be great. If you want to add questions you wish could be asked, put them below. If you want to fill out this questionnaire and post it below, I will type it. Usually, people make a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> 5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
> 
> 6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> 7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?
> 
> 8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> 9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> 10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> 11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> 12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?


1) My age is 23 and I was named a male upon creation. My state of mind, Autism spectrum disorder, it still exists. Even though I haven’t had any particular problem with it recently. I have been alone for the past 3 months in my apartment. There was a month long break, but before that I had been alone for over 4 months. It is bordering on hermitic and if I didn’t go to work and talk to colleagues all day, I would hardly be having more than 2-3 phone calls per week.

2) Not a very serious person. Maybe that is the only thing I am serious about at this time. When I was a kid, I was primarily a Wikipedia hopper and Wookieepedia hopper. I liked learning things. That is still true, but there seems to be some sort of internal struggle about that. For the past few months I’ve been attracted to credentialism, I don’t want to waste my good grades at school, there is a dissatisfaction with having only a bachelors degree. I want to be some sort of Master. I think in the past I would have said that I just want to be an expert at something. That’s how I chose my college degree, it just sounded interesting and it would be knowing something that nobody else knows. I was good in an environment where I knew every little thing and could help others, but real life is more about not knowing every little thing. Oftentimes it involves researching what to do and how to do it but not feeling confident. Other times it seems like research other people could be doing or very simplistic things like plugging in the printer so it actually turns on. So sometimes I wonder why I had that motivation. Though I think I do get these compliments for my “expertise” at work which is nice even though I knew nothing of what I was doing months before.

I get along with people who aren’t into the topics I’m interested in but that could be because I hardly know anyone who is. A couple of times my friends who were mechanical engineering students told me I was being too educational for them. Sometimes I ask questions that nobody cares about and other times I speak pure nonsense for fun. Though to be clear, that is not say I have a teacher complex, that is not what was meant by that. For example, one of my friends was going to take LSD and he said that he might be smarter after taking the drug. So I said he should take an IQ test before and after taking it. Lol, but that annoyed a couple of my friends. That’s when they said I was trying to make everything educational.

When I was in high school I became concerned with identity. I think that’s been the driving force behind everything. That’s when I learned about these personality tests. I have an old conversation with a girl from school where she compared me to some character in a movie that is trying to figure out where he fits in all the time.

It is probably because I have nothing else to do. Sometimes I have ideas of what to be but then there is no follow through. Pre-depression I think I had a clearer answer which was something along the lines of saying you should really know what’s going on before you start acting. I was slightly bothered by people at school who always said “We’re never going to use this knowledge” and I was thinking whether you use it or not is your choice. I didn’t understand other people who didn’t ask “why” questions and just lived directly because I always thought that was prerequisite to everything else. I am in a state that I call Post-Depression perhaps, although there is a lot stress there is also complete lack of anything. I used to be highly creative, I used to explore a lot. Now I’ve sort of receded into myself and only thing I do is think about myself.

I used to have selective mutism. I think there is a connection because when I used to have anxiety I always thought the world was going end next week or next month or the end of the year due to anxiety inducing situations. In other words, what I am saying is that I never had any concept of “long-term planning.” At the job interview I fumbled on the question, “Where I do see myself in 5 years?” because I don’t have a goal in mind, so the answer just becomes about prediction. Maybe I’ll still be working the same job or maybe I’ll be fired. Or knows where I will be? But either way, there is definitely no sense of controlling that outcome. I don’t have a particular place I’d like to be in 5 years and I don’t have a dream. That’s where it’s difficult. All I have is some random ideas like get a Master’s Degree because it’s like leveling up in a video game might as well not waste the opportunity.

Come to think of it, even when I made my own religion that lasted 48 hours that was motivated by a sense of inner re-alignment.

3) I think I am a bit eccentric. I have been told that I take myself out of the picture. Even though ironically I feel like I’ve been thinking about myself too much. I don’t really mind how I act on here and I also don’t really mind how I act in real life either. I am a bit of an observationalist. Sometimes I just laugh at things at work. There is one guy who sends the same message in an email at 6pm, then comes back at 12am and sends it in a different medium and then says it again at 6am. I just find that funny. I think a lot people have over-confidence and perhaps I have under-confidence. I have two modes in all. Sometimes one where I have a point to make which is inevitably going to be the same point about people being too certain or a much less refined edginess where I sometimes contradict other people because I get bored.

Like I said, pre-depression it was more pointed and I used to look at all of the perspectives and found it impossible to pick sides. A thing I was unable to understand in some topics was hostility because I couldn’t think I was so correct to be hostile. I think I called it black and white thinking. The more I learned the less I knew. Some topics, I have an unusual obsession with even though I completely avoid speaking authoritatively on them. Like MBTI, technically I’ve known about it for several years but I feel more uncertain about the whole thing now than ever. When someone says “That’s Ni, that’s Se.” I’ve come to a point where I can’t directly come to that conclusions because I would have to work to understand why and give a reason. I think there is a positive interpretation of me and a negative one. The more negative one is that I have low quality posts and I don’t care about anything. The more positive one is that my posts are undercover high quality and it forces people to think different. But I think I drank kool aid and believed the later, so now I have to re-invent the wheel here.

4) I got an assessment that I was disagreeable, but they changed it to being more neutral but a bit more disagreeable than agreeable. When my friend at college first met me, he later mentioned that he thought I didn’t want to be friends with him because I was very quiet. I think my shyness created that confusion at the time. I don’t really see myself as being very dark but maybe I am to others. When I am with my friends, I am usually more goofy. My friends sometimes call my humor cringey, and I’m somewhat attracted to cringe humor. But I think this side of me is completely invisible to people who I don’t share it with. Whether I come off as nice or mean seems to be less a factor of my actual intentions and more shyness, and inhibition. Despite my lack of practice, whenever I meet people they usually like me. I know only a few people who really disliked me and I sense that they were just trying to be the strong independent woman who don’t need no man.

Though I’d say my inclination is usually not to be serious, so it may rub serious people the wrong way. It really depends, that is why it is hard for me because I can be serious depending on who I’m around. I don’t even consider it serious sometimes, perhaps more guarded. An unwillingness to contribute overall as opposed to an unwillingly to play around and that can contribute to an appearance of being overly serious at times.

5) I can’t really determine an overarching sense of this. I know specific examples of such scenarios. For example, when I was going for my covid-vaccination yesterday, I checked every source on the internet to see the process there because I didn’t want to make the mistake of for example walking into a drive-thru clinic or missing a step in the process like not getting a form because the forms were supposedly only distributed to people in cars even though that’s not what happened.

It seems like the first time for social situations involves some degree of rehearsal and mentally preparing. It’s always a sort of social anxiety thing. After some experience with this I learn to go anyway and stop thinking too much. In this case, the vaccination site and process was totally directed with people waving flags telling you where to go included. After the first time I feel a lot more comfortable doing something again.

A similar thing happened with airports because I wanted to know what was going to happen before I got there the first time I did it myself. Oftentimes there is some sense that I will walk into something not knowing what I’m doing and mess it up. That pertains to situations like these. But now I can go to airport whenever I want without even thinking about it.

Usually, going through something the first time is uite surprising in that all of my preconceptions of it are proven wrong. I think that is the influence of autism shining in, the need for control and routine.

6) I believe that chaos is when the output of a function dramatically changes despite only slight changes in the input. There are other senses of it. Oftentimes order is feigned to avoid the image of chaos. I am currently working in a corporation and there is a lot of evidence that things get hashed together at the last minute. I’m okay with that. But, it seems that others are not. You know things seem a bit contrived.

But that’s also how things happened for me. If I didn’t decide one night to take on a cybersecurity competition during my last in school semester I would be working a minimum wage job somewhere most likely. I think this spinning of things is so interesting. I had a kid from my school come “ask me for advice” like I was somehow superior to him and knew what I was doing. Nope, I was just in the right place at the right time.

It could have been differed based on two simple different decisions. Number 1 is that didn’t have to be my last in school semester, it was entirely my choice to drag out school to the full 8 semesters and Number 2 I could have done what everyone else did and skipped the competition. Those are two simple inputs, change one of them and the outcome can be radically different.

I’m not saying this is fake it ‘till you make it, but I did not put in considerable hours of effort and networking to get where I am and I don’t mind saying so. It is funny how that works, but I’m not so sure with other people because I can tell they are more into self-confidence and would never say they don’t know what they are doing but I don’t know how much effort they put into getting where they are. For me it feels like it wasn’t as much effort as implied by the outcome. I’m sometimes confused by praise and recognition because I didn’t really put everything into it, sometimes I just was in the right place at the right time.

7) I’m thinking of mashed potatoes upon first hearing that question. Perhaps some ham. I don’t really know, I’d probably try to buy everything I could think of and try to cook each one. I actually did this once but I wasn’t preparing the food. I just went to class and asked random people who didn’t know if it was happening if they were coming. It was probably 30 people. Then I just randomly asked them more and then many of them came.

8) Perhaps the latter. Though I think having something like the Jungian framework that can basically encapsulate any statement within itself would make the first one seem more plausible. What’s X philosophy, that’s just an extrovert out of touch with subjective ontology or vice versa. If you frame everything around extrovert and introvert you can plug anything in and then these will be the core ideas everything revolves around. I think there is something to that but it is basically taking one perspective still even if it attempts to encapsulate others.

9) I have moved on, only temporarily. I have repeated interests over time. When was the last time I cared so much about my MBTI type? A few years ago maybe. But now here I am again.

When I first started, I was reading every article under the sun. Then I became a bit relaxed and had other things. Now I’m back to some degree. Same thing happened with other topics like religion and philosophies. There is always more to know. It is a bit of pattern and I’ve probably said it before that ideas seem to be recur a lot.

10) I enjoy the flying part. Airplanes were one of my interests as a child and the sensation of taking off and landing is much like a rollercoaster for me. I appreciate the view and how I can see anything from the windows.

Destinations aren’t that interesting to me. Sure I did find it interesting as a kid to eat the wild boar in Hawaii and the Macadamia nut cookie production, but that’s it. I’m not much of a traveler at all. I’ve been asked if I could go anywhere where would I go? I said I’ll go home. Every time I had traveled I always enjoyed coming back home after. Now I live on the other side of the country and I don’t really care. In a practical sense, I don’t go outside so there you go. I’m starting to see the outside as nature itself with some human elements. A bit of perspective shifting, because I was out in the forest last year during a camping thing and I heard the ambient noises, the birds chirping and the trees. I just realized that’s exactly what home is like. The only difference is fewer trees and a bunch of buildings. The birds are the same, the trees are the same. I came back home understanding the idea that I lived in a deciduous forest in a different way after I experienced that.

11) Like I mentioned, a simple goal of mine is to get a piece of paper saying I have a Master’s Degree. That is in spite of the fact that the paper itself means nothing. I also want to know the material of course. I think the motivation is to have a clearer understanding of some topic that is very complex yet at the same time there is a juvenile interest in credentialism that is contradicted by my own experience having credentials and not gaining fulfillment from them.

Sometimes I wish life was more interesting. Star Wars includes a Master and Apprentice relationship. The closest thing my society has to that that is college degrees, that is a continuing tradition from medieval times.

If I was on the other side of the world I’m sure I want to become a monk and maybe I do now but I’m unsure of what it entails. I’d much rather be pursuing freedom. There is something slightly dissatisfying about working in a normal job but it doesn’t really compel me to act out. It is fine and I enjoy my work 90% of the time. But I think if I lost my job, I wouldn’t really want to jump back into the fray and might pursue some master apprentice journey like Star Wars. I consider myself more of a learner than anything. The problem is I still don’t feel like I’ve learned much and I may over exert myself leading to burnout.

12) I think I am an introverted judging dominant type. The main type was INTP for the last 8 years. I was somewhat weary of it but I thought it fit best. I don’t think I’m overly intellectual, maybe I was. Maybe it some post-depression symptom, but I find it hard to engage with others’ ideas. I am finding a contrast where I am hanging around these theorists building their own models and they want to debate the merits of their models. The only reason I am there is to get a personality type, I could care less about debating about a model. If anything learning their model is interesting. I don’t consider myself much of a creator in this sense. Some so called INTPs have builcastles, and I find it hard to do anything but deconstruct or ignore. I have developed a sort of worldview but it is entirely deconstructive. It is a bit practical, though I think at first glance it isn’t.

Body readers have in one case suggested I am an INTP. But another has suggested I am an ISFP.

Their model is different and involves different types of development. But I would basically have some Te and Se development encapsulated under Fi. In a sense like an ENTJ emerging from an ISFP, that is interesting and can give the illusion of Ti. I was actually attracted to the idea because it could make sense in a way of explaining that I am perhaps an ISFP who got interested in NT topics but projected that image onto everything creating this pseudo-NT guise.

I am however doubting this because I sent them an essay, and they suggested that I have Ni tugging at things. From my standpoint, there was no Ni in the video, so I don’t believe the system was being used equitably. Maybe I am overestimating the amount of Ni they were trying to convey.

You’d think I’d be more concerned about being typed as Fi instead of Ti, but I could see it. Especially in my current iteration. The only thing I think about is my identity, almost like I’ve lost interest in everything else. But as far as I know Fi, I can could only be an unhealthy one then because there is little passion and I find it to be described in essentialist terms when I am anti-essentialist.

The thing is I could described myself as Ti much better when I was younger because seemingly everything had to make sense. But I have studied anti-thought material like New Age and I find it difficult to think in that way. More like I just have learned to accept everything without questioning it, that and gaining a foothold in social scenarios made me question less.

Though, Ni I do not see. Especially at a high level. I don’t really see Se either. I can understand it from a video analysis because my cues look like Se or Ne. But Ni? I don’t know it seems to be undervalued and it has been said that my Ni would be socionics demonstrative at best. I don’t predict things like that, and my entire philosophical domain has been about skepticism about predicting the future based on the past or other. There is a lot of xNTP interests in philosophy. That I find to hard to reconcile because

it seems like an Se person wouldn’t entertain the questions I have posed because they are fruitless to them. It is just strange that I would place value on ideas one would not expect to value from an Se type. Perhaps even an Fi type as well. To me, anything I call Fi about me is some bad thing like it is a thing that comes up and needs to be suppressed. I don’t resemble other Fi users in this sense. But according to these guys I do nothing Ti and everything is Fi. So who knows at the end of the day?

Am I intuitive? I’m fine with not being so, there shouldn’t be very many anyway. I think in other measures my openness to experience for example shouldn’t really be expected to be very high. I am open to ideas, but not experiences. I have entertained a lot more ideas than others will entertain so maybe that is a bit more openness than not.


----------



## The Last

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 1) My age is 23 and I was named a male upon creation. My state of mind, Autism spectrum disorder, it still exists. Even though I haven’t had any particular problem with it recently. I have been alone for the past 3 months in my apartment. There was a month long break, but before that I had been alone for over 4 months. It is bordering on hermitic and if I didn’t go to work and talk to colleagues all day, I would hardly be having more than 2-3 phone calls per week.


From this I have to assume you are an I and probably a P.




> 2) Not a very serious person. Maybe that is the only thing I am serious about at this time. When I was a kid, I was primarily a Wikipedia hopper and Wookieepedia hopper. I liked learning things. That is still true, but there seems to be some sort of internal struggle about that. For the past few months I’ve been attracted to credentialism, I don’t want to waste my good grades at school, there is a dissatisfaction with having only a bachelors degree. I want to be some sort of Master. I think in the past I would have said that I just want to be an expert at something. That’s how I chose my college degree, it just sounded interesting and it would be knowing something that nobody else knows. I was good in an environment where I knew every little thing and could help others, but real life is more about not knowing every little thing. Oftentimes it involves researching what to do and how to do it but not feeling confident. Other times it seems like research other people could be doing or very simplistic things like plugging in the printer so it actually turns on. So sometimes I wonder why I had that motivation. Though I think I do get these compliments for my “expertise” at work which is nice even though I knew nothing of what I was doing months before.
> 
> I get along with people who aren’t into the topics I’m interested in but that could be because I hardly know anyone who is. A couple of times my friends who were mechanical engineering students told me I was being too educational for them. Sometimes I ask questions that nobody cares about and other times I speak pure nonsense for fun. Though to be clear, that is not say I have a teacher complex, that is not what was meant by that. For example, one of my friends was going to take LSD and he said that he might be smarter after taking the drug. So I said he should take an IQ test before and after taking it. Lol, but that annoyed a couple of my friends. That’s when they said I was trying to make everything educational.
> 
> When I was in high school I became concerned with identity. I think that’s been the driving force behind everything. That’s when I learned about these personality tests. I have an old conversation with a girl from school where she compared me to some character in a movie that is trying to figure out where he fits in all the time.
> 
> It is probably because I have nothing else to do. Sometimes I have ideas of what to be but then there is no follow through. Pre-depression I think I had a clearer answer which was something along the lines of saying you should really know what’s going on before you start acting. I was slightly bothered by people at school who always said “We’re never going to use this knowledge” and I was thinking whether you use it or not is your choice. I didn’t understand other people who didn’t ask “why” questions and just lived directly because I always thought that was prerequisite to everything else. I am in a state that I call Post-Depression perhaps, although there is a lot stress there is also complete lack of anything. I used to be highly creative, I used to explore a lot. Now I’ve sort of receded into myself and only thing I do is think about myself.
> 
> I used to have selective mutism. I think there is a connection because when I used to have anxiety I always thought the world was going end next week or next month or the end of the year due to anxiety inducing situations. In other words, what I am saying is that I never had any concept of “long-term planning.” At the job interview I fumbled on the question, “Where I do see myself in 5 years?” because I don’t have a goal in mind, so the answer just becomes about prediction. Maybe I’ll still be working the same job or maybe I’ll be fired. Or knows where I will be? But either way, there is definitely no sense of controlling that outcome. I don’t have a particular place I’d like to be in 5 years and I don’t have a dream. That’s where it’s difficult. All I have is some random ideas like get a Master’s Degree because it’s like leveling up in a video game might as well not waste the opportunity.
> 
> Come to think of it, even when I made my own religion that lasted 48 hours that was motivated by a sense of inner re-alignment.


My general feeling of this is INTP. You seem more into the philosophy of the thing than the thing. You seem to lack a certain concretistic thinking that comes with extraverted thinkers. ISTP could still be a possibly, but it always seems to me ISTPs only like doing school if there is a direct result of the thing and tend to favor physical fields which you haven't said you don't, but by the way you obsess over the niche, I'm going to guess you don't.




> 3) I think I am a bit eccentric. I have been told that I take myself out of the picture. Even though ironically I feel like I’ve been thinking about myself too much. I don’t really mind how I act on here and I also don’t really mind how I act in real life either. I am a bit of an observationalist. Sometimes I just laugh at things at work. There is one guy who sends the same message in an email at 6pm, then comes back at 12am and sends it in a different medium and then says it again at 6am. I just find that funny. I think a lot people have over-confidence and perhaps I have under-confidence. I have two modes in all. Sometimes one where I have a point to make which is inevitably going to be the same point about people being too certain or a much less refined edginess where I sometimes contradict other people because I get bored.
> 
> Like I said, pre-depression it was more pointed and I used to look at all of the perspectives and found it impossible to pick sides. A thing I was unable to understand in some topics was hostility because I couldn’t think I was so correct to be hostile. I think I called it black and white thinking. The more I learned the less I knew. Some topics, I have an unusual obsession with even though I completely avoid speaking authoritatively on them. Like MBTI, technically I’ve known about it for several years but I feel more uncertain about the whole thing now than ever. When someone says “That’s Ni, that’s Se.” I’ve come to a point where I can’t directly come to that conclusions because I would have to work to understand why and give a reason. I think there is a positive interpretation of me and a negative one. The more negative one is that I have low quality posts and I don’t care about anything. The more positive one is that my posts are undercover high quality and it forces people to think different. But I think I drank kool aid and believed the later, so now I have to re-invent the wheel here.


This sort of continues on from the last.




> 4) I got an assessment that I was disagreeable, but they changed it to being more neutral but a bit more disagreeable than agreeable. When my friend at college first met me, he later mentioned that he thought I didn’t want to be friends with him because I was very quiet. I think my shyness created that confusion at the time. I don’t really see myself as being very dark but maybe I am to others. When I am with my friends, I am usually more goofy. My friends sometimes call my humor cringey, and I’m somewhat attracted to cringe humor. But I think this side of me is completely invisible to people who I don’t share it with. Whether I come off as nice or mean seems to be less a factor of my actual intentions and more shyness, and inhibition. Despite my lack of practice, whenever I meet people they usually like me. I know only a few people who really disliked me and I sense that they were just trying to be the strong independent woman who don’t need no man.
> 
> Though I’d say my inclination is usually not to be serious, so it may rub serious people the wrong way. It really depends, that is why it is hard for me because I can be serious depending on who I’m around. I don’t even consider it serious sometimes, perhaps more guarded. An unwillingness to contribute overall as opposed to an unwillingly to play around and that can contribute to an appearance of being overly serious at times.


I'm still on the T side.




> 5) I can’t really determine an overarching sense of this. I know specific examples of such scenarios. For example, when I was going for my covid-vaccination yesterday, I checked every source on the internet to see the process there because I didn’t want to make the mistake of for example walking into a drive-thru clinic or missing a step in the process like not getting a form because the forms were supposedly only distributed to people in cars even though that’s not what happened.
> 
> It seems like the first time for social situations involves some degree of rehearsal and mentally preparing. It’s always a sort of social anxiety thing. After some experience with this I learn to go anyway and stop thinking too much. In this case, the vaccination site and process was totally directed with people waving flags telling you where to go included. After the first time I feel a lot more comfortable doing something again.
> 
> A similar thing happened with airports because I wanted to know what was going to happen before I got there the first time I did it myself. Oftentimes there is some sense that I will walk into something not knowing what I’m doing and mess it up. That pertains to situations like these. But now I can go to airport whenever I want without even thinking about it.
> 
> Usually, going through something the first time is uite surprising in that all of my preconceptions of it are proven wrong. I think that is the influence of autism shining in, the need for control and routine.


Social anxiety and introversion in general. As far as autism goes this isn't really that controlling or routine obsessive in terms of relating to typology.




> 6) I believe that chaos is when the output of a function dramatically changes despite only slight changes in the input. There are other senses of it. Oftentimes order is feigned to avoid the image of chaos. I am currently working in a corporation and there is a lot of evidence that things get hashed together at the last minute. I’m okay with that. But, it seems that others are not. You know things seem a bit contrived.
> 
> But that’s also how things happened for me. If I didn’t decide one night to take on a cybersecurity competition during my last in school semester I would be working a minimum wage job somewhere most likely. I think this spinning of things is so interesting. I had a kid from my school come “ask me for advice” like I was somehow superior to him and knew what I was doing. Nope, I was just in the right place at the right time.
> 
> It could have been differed based on two simple different decisions. Number 1 is that didn’t have to be my last in school semester, it was entirely my choice to drag out school to the full 8 semesters and Number 2 I could have done what everyone else did and skipped the competition. Those are two simple inputs, change one of them and the outcome can be radically different.
> 
> I’m not saying this is fake it ‘till you make it, but I did not put in considerable hours of effort and networking to get where I am and I don’t mind saying so. It is funny how that works, but I’m not so sure with other people because I can tell they are more into self-confidence and would never say they don’t know what they are doing but I don’t know how much effort they put into getting where they are. For me it feels like it wasn’t as much effort as implied by the outcome. I’m sometimes confused by praise and recognition because I didn’t really put everything into it, sometimes I just was in the right place at the right time.


I__P




> 8) Perhaps the latter. Though I think having something like the Jungian framework that can basically encapsulate any statement within itself would make the first one seem more plausible. What’s X philosophy, that’s just an extrovert out of touch with subjective ontology or vice versa. If you frame everything around extrovert and introvert you can plug anything in and then these will be the core ideas everything revolves around. I think there is something to that but it is basically taking one perspective still even if it attempts to encapsulate others.


NTP




> 9) I have moved on, only temporarily. I have repeated interests over time. When was the last time I cared so much about my MBTI type? A few years ago maybe. But now here I am again.
> 
> When I first started, I was reading every article under the sun. Then I became a bit relaxed and had other things. Now I’m back to some degree. Same thing happened with other topics like religion and philosophies. There is always more to know. It is a bit of pattern and I’ve probably said it before that ideas seem to be recur a lot.


kinda Ne




> 11) Like I mentioned, a simple goal of mine is to get a piece of paper saying I have a Master’s Degree. That is in spite of the fact that the paper itself means nothing. I also want to know the material of course. I think the motivation is to have a clearer understanding of some topic that is very complex yet at the same time there is a juvenile interest in credentialism that is contradicted by my own experience having credentials and not gaining fulfillment from them.
> 
> Sometimes I wish life was more interesting. Star Wars includes a Master and Apprentice relationship. The closest thing my society has to that that is college degrees, that is a continuing tradition from medieval times.
> 
> If I was on the other side of the world I’m sure I want to become a monk and maybe I do now but I’m unsure of what it entails. I’d much rather be pursuing freedom. There is something slightly dissatisfying about working in a normal job but it doesn’t really compel me to act out. It is fine and I enjoy my work 90% of the time. But I think if I lost my job, I wouldn’t really want to jump back into the fray and might pursue some master apprentice journey like Star Wars. I consider myself more of a learner than anything. The problem is I still don’t feel like I’ve learned much and I may over exert myself leading to burnout.
> 
> 12) I think I am an introverted judging dominant type. The main type was INTP for the last 8 years. I was somewhat weary of it but I thought it fit best. I don’t think I’m overly intellectual, maybe I was. Maybe it some post-depression symptom, but I find it hard to engage with others’ ideas. I am finding a contrast where I am hanging around these theorists building their own models and they want to debate the merits of their models. The only reason I am there is to get a personality type, I could care less about debating about a model. If anything learning their model is interesting. I don’t consider myself much of a creator in this sense. Some so called INTPs have builcastles, and I find it hard to do anything but deconstruct or ignore. I have developed a sort of worldview but it is entirely deconstructive. It is a bit practical, though I think at first glance it isn’t.
> 
> Body readers have in one case suggested I am an INTP. But another has suggested I am an ISFP.
> 
> Their model is different and involves different types of development. But I would basically have some Te and Se development encapsulated under Fi. In a sense like an ENTJ emerging from an ISFP, that is interesting and can give the illusion of Ti. I was actually attracted to the idea because it could make sense in a way of explaining that I am perhaps an ISFP who got interested in NT topics but projected that image onto everything creating this pseudo-NT guise.
> 
> I am however doubting this because I sent them an essay, and they suggested that I have Ni tugging at things. From my standpoint, there was no Ni in the video, so I don’t believe the system was being used equitably. Maybe I am overestimating the amount of Ni they were trying to convey.
> 
> You’d think I’d be more concerned about being typed as Fi instead of Ti, but I could see it. Especially in my current iteration. The only thing I think about is my identity, almost like I’ve lost interest in everything else. But as far as I know Fi, I can could only be an unhealthy one then because there is little passion and I find it to be described in essentialist terms when I am anti-essentialist.
> 
> The thing is I could described myself as Ti much better when I was younger because seemingly everything had to make sense. But I have studied anti-thought material like New Age and I find it difficult to think in that way. More like I just have learned to accept everything without questioning it, that and gaining a foothold in social scenarios made me question less.
> 
> Though, Ni I do not see. Especially at a high level. I don’t really see Se either. I can understand it from a video analysis because my cues look like Se or Ne. But Ni? I don’t know it seems to be undervalued and it has been said that my Ni would be socionics demonstrative at best. I don’t predict things like that, and my entire philosophical domain has been about skepticism about predicting the future based on the past or other. There is a lot of xNTP interests in philosophy. That I find to hard to reconcile because
> 
> it seems like an Se person wouldn’t entertain the questions I have posed because they are fruitless to them. It is just strange that I would place value on ideas one would not expect to value from an Se type. Perhaps even an Fi type as well. To me, anything I call Fi about me is some bad thing like it is a thing that comes up and needs to be suppressed. I don’t resemble other Fi users in this sense. But according to these guys I do nothing Ti and everything is Fi. So who knows at the end of the day?
> 
> Am I intuitive? I’m fine with not being so, there shouldn’t be very many anyway. I think in other measures my openness to experience for example shouldn’t really be expected to be very high. I am open to ideas, but not experiences. I have entertained a lot more ideas than others will entertain so maybe that is a bit more openness than not.


I think INTP is the most likely.


----------



## ziggy9624

Hello, I'm not sure if you're still doing these typings but I figured I would put my answers here anyways. I think I'm pretty close to figuring out my type and I would appreciate any input you have:

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
- Maybe a few things. I think I might have some mild general and social anxiety and I get obsessive at times, but I am still pretty high functioning and get by quite well in social environments. I've always had a decent amount of friends and no trouble keeping them. Currently, I am going through a pretty isolated phase because I am doing my freshman year of college online from home due to the pandemic. It has basically allowed for my introverted functions to develop quickly. I don't have to deal with a constant social environment to try and fit into, and it has been a relief to kind of just do my own things and at my own pace. I'm sure it will be a little difficult when I go to school normally next year and I have to kick Fe back into gear (if I even use it).

19 Male

*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
- I kind of struggle with assigning myself defining characteristics because I feel like I am always changing. I am certainly a reserved, analytical, curious individual. I am introverted, but also enjoy having a different social scenes (quite frequently) that I can be a part of when I want to get out and be with people. I value my freedom to be a part of different groups so I can meet all different kinds of people and learn from them. I come off as diplomatic and nice, probably because I am so conflict avoidant. I dont like to deal with the awkwardness or consequences of a confrontation and how it changes the relationship afterwards. When I am home, however, this mask sort of comes off and I am less withholding about my thoughts and opinions and can be more a-holeish. I hate to admit, but I can be quite the grump around my family sometimes due to the stress/exhaustion of the outside world.

*3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
- Not entirely sure. I would say majority of my skills are not ones that can be actively be observed by others like confidence, leadership, etc. I can be shy outwardly, but I am still confident in my own thinking and ability to form my own conclusions about things. I consider myself intelligent, but do not outwardly express my thoughts majority of the time. I typically am focused on maintaining positive relationships when I am with people, but this has changed in recent months as I think my Ti has been more prominent. I am also musically talented and follow a rhythm/beat to a good song like no other. I think I would like electronic music production for this reason. However, my main interest in life has always been humans, specifically the way they behave. I am studying psychology and cognitive science and will likely go into clinical psychology or research, but I also like to keep my options open to anything. Everyone has always seen me as someone they can talk to for things, and they value my perspective.

*4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
- I think I covered a bit of this above, but ill reiterate. People see me as very warm-hearted and nice, but people who are closer to me (and really get to see my mind) will realize how deep I am. Others would likely describe me as caring, dependable, but also confusing and mysterious. A lot of times, I can be very lacking in communication and am also extremely private about my personal life. I really don't talk about it or anything that has happened to me in my life (despite it being quite a handful!). I am outgoing when I need to be but generally avoid opening up about myself and my issues. I will say, this has improved over time and is a big skill that I will continue to work on.

*5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
- I can be pretty open minded about new situations, but it really depends on the urgency of it. If I am being informed of an upcoming new situation and have time to prepare for it, I will take it on with open arms and with as much confidence as I can. However, I struggle a lot more when I am thrown into a new situation in my immediate environment, and this is when I can get pretty flustered and irritable in public. For example, I was working at Walmart for a while in a pretty laid back position, and one day they threw me up to cashier when it was super busy. Sometimes, I can struggle with having to do a bunch of new things for the first time, and I get anxious about that first time and how I will perform. However, I've learned quickly in life that once you get past that first stressful phase you adjust quickly and it becomes your new norm. I love new things, I think the beauty of life is that we are constantly learning and experiencing new things. Sometimes I just lack the confidence I need to do those new things, then realize after I worried for nothing.

*6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
- This one's a bit hard for me to explain because it changes, in a way I am temperamental. Generally speaking, I prefer order in my life to chaos. I like when things are laid out, planned, and decided. If I have all of it figured out, then that means I don't have to think about it anymore and I am free to think about whatever I want. That is the crux of how I function, which I believe is cookie cutter IxxJ. However, sometimes I fall out of that way of life. I go through periods of hedonism/impulsiveness that vary in severity depending on how burnt out I am. These last few years I've been getting burnt out more and have had more issues with it, especially this year. I have this strong desire to indulge in what I want and immediately, and if I can't have it I can even get embarrassingly obsessive. I'm not sure if this is indicative of inferior Se or some other unhealthy aspect of my personality. I'll want to procrastinate any responsibilities just so I can do whatever it is I'm into at the time. I haven't fallen into the trap of things like severe porn use that many other guys my age do, but over the years I have become oddly obsessed with some video games or just browsing YouTube, and recently I've been loving the way a certain green plant quiets my mind a little more than I should. Its kind of like my life is a constant battle to not be lazy and abandon responsibility lol, yet I still really feel like an IJ because I deal with it anyways and do so well. Overall, my mind tends to order so I can be chaotic.
.
*7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?*
- My first thought is that I would need to establish all the essential parts of the meal that need to be purchased, and then see how much money is left after those are covered. From there, I would consider what extra sides/additions to the meal would be nice and slowly work my way down to using all of the money.

*8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*
- I think (??) I resonate more with ideas revolving around core concepts. To me, thoughts create ideas, and thoughts are just a bunch of symbols we use to understand reality. Reality, the core concept, is explained by all of the different ideas we come up with, and we communicate them through systems like language. I think the second statement may also be true, but these were my initial thoughts looking at this question.

*9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
- Lol. I explained this some earlier, but yeah I get really obsessive just like my father. We get really fixated on something, and it takes up so much of our mental space that we don't want to do anything else but take care of it. I may have just described obsessive-compulsive disorder, but its really not like that for me most of the time. Not really related to repetitive actions but rather certain ideas or activities that are intriguing for some reason. I think I continually divine value from something I understand. For example, I love language learning because it allows us an entirely different gateway to communicate with others. I plan to use the skills I master in different languages and take them with me as I continue on into the real world. However, once it is mastered I will continue being curious and move onto learning new things because that's also something I find incredibly important.

*10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*
- I am really intrigued by traveling and plan to do it as much as I am able throughout my life. We have one Earth, and one life to explore as much of it possible. I want to take in as much of it as I can, seeing all the different countries and their cultures and how they differ across the world. Not to mention, all of the wise people to be met who have a different perspective to bring to your table. If I could go anywhere and do anything, I would want to definitely visit some of Eastern Asia because I love a lot of the philosophy that has come from that area of the world, but I would eventually go everywhere.

*11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
- I desire to achieve something and be impactful. I do not want to live a life where I have failed to live up to my fullest potential and not do all the things I could have. My biggest focus surrounds other people, and ultimately I just want others to benefit from what I put into the world. Whether it is some business I create, or the therapy I provide, idk. I am too young to be entirely sure right now where my life will head. But I want to lead a positive ripple effect.

*12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
- I would say most likely ISFJ or INFJ. I've always been all over the place. My Junior year of high school I tested ENFP on 16p, then INFJ the following year. I've studied the systems (quite thoroughly) on and off over the past 2 years and much recently because the fascination over what type I am always reemerges. I used to have an unconscious intuitive bias, but I've realized the stereotypes against sensors are foolish and inaccurate; S/N does not affect who you can become in your life. I think my Ti has come out a lot over this pandemic and that is why I have also been looking into INTP a little. Would love to hear your thoughts! Sorry if its a bit of a ramble.


----------



## The Last

ziggy9624 said:


> *1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> - Maybe a few things. I think I might have some mild general and social anxiety and I get obsessive at times, but I am still pretty high functioning and get by quite well in social environments. I've always had a decent amount of friends and no trouble keeping them. Currently, I am going through a pretty isolated phase because I am doing my freshman year of college online from home due to the pandemic. It has basically allowed for my introverted functions to develop quickly. I don't have to deal with a constant social environment to try and fit into, and it has been a relief to kind of just do my own things and at my own pace. I'm sure it will be a little difficult when I go to school normally next year and I have to kick Fe back into gear (if I even use it).
> 
> 19 Male


The impression I'm getting from you is that you are of the extraverted attitude or consider yourself as such. So if you are that way, that function will always be the thing you are most comfortable with using and your auxiliary function is the one drawn up from the unconscious that balances you out. Maybe you have been forced to look inward more often and that has given you more of an awareness of your introverted side, but that doesn't necessarily make it stronger. Really because you are 19 and this would have been starting at 18, you would be more experiencing your brain developing in general as of what happens to everyone. What that translates to in terms of functions, there is no exact answer, but you should realize your brain will develop until you are like 24 and that you will become less impulsive and such. Either way, socializing wouldn't necessarily have to be Fe, and if you are ESFJ or ENFJ you would be begging to use it. So this whole thing was a bit confusing to sift through.


*



2.) What kind of person are you and why?

Click to expand...

*


> - I kind of struggle with assigning myself defining characteristics because I feel like I am always changing. I am certainly a reserved, analytical, curious individual. I am introverted, but also enjoy having a different social scenes (quite frequently) that I can be a part of when I want to get out and be with people. I value my freedom to be a part of different groups so I can meet all different kinds of people and learn from them. I come off as diplomatic and nice, probably because I am so conflict avoidant. I dont like to deal with the awkwardness or consequences of a confrontation and how it changes the relationship afterwards. *When I am home, however, this mask sort of comes off and I am less withholding about my thoughts and opinions and can be more a-holeish*. I hate to admit, but I can be quite the grump around my family sometimes due to the stress/exhaustion of the outside world.


Talking about yourself as needing to wear a mask for your feelings instead of naturally being agreeable means you are an introverted feeler. I get the feeling you are either ISFP or ESFP. It seems like the extraverted part of you is about the perception of the thing than the judgement. That's why you say you feel like you are constantly changing. It is a matter of what gets stuck in front of you, you become that. Your actual judgment is hidden and/or secondary to the experience.


*



3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Click to expand...

*


> - Not entirely sure. I would say majority of my skills are not ones that can be actively be observed by others like confidence, leadership, etc. I can be shy outwardly, but I am still confident in my own thinking and ability to form my own conclusions about things. I consider myself intelligent, but do not outwardly express my thoughts majority of the time. I typically am focused on maintaining positive relationships when I am with people, but this has changed in recent months as I think my Ti has been more prominent. I am also musically talented and follow a rhythm/beat to a good song like no other. I think I would like electronic music production for this reason. However, my main interest in life has always been humans, specifically the way they behave. I am studying psychology and cognitive science and will likely go into clinical psychology or research, but I also like to keep my options open to anything. Everyone has always seen me as someone they can talk to for things, and they value my perspective.


I really think ISFP or INFP now. I do not think you are a Ti.


*



4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

*


> - I think I covered a bit of this above, but ill reiterate. People see me as very warm-hearted and nice, but people who are closer to me (and really get to see my mind) will realize how deep I am. Others would likely describe me as caring, dependable, but also confusing and mysterious. A lot of times, I can be very lacking in communication and am also extremely private about my personal life. I really don't talk about it or anything that has happened to me in my life (despite it being quite a handful!). I am outgoing when I need to be but generally avoid opening up about myself and my issues. I will say, this has improved over time and is a big skill that I will continue to work on.


More general Fi. At this point I just need to find what your perception is.


*



6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

*


> - This one's a bit hard for me to explain because it changes, in a way I am temperamental. Generally speaking, I prefer order in my life to chaos. I like when things are laid out, planned, and decided. If I have all of it figured out, then that means I don't have to think about it anymore and I am free to think about whatever I want. That is the crux of how I function, which I believe is cookie cutter IxxJ. However, sometimes I fall out of that way of life. I go through periods of hedonism/impulsiveness that vary in severity depending on how burnt out I am. These last few years I've been getting burnt out more and have had more issues with it, especially this year. I have this strong desire to indulge in what I want and immediately, and if I can't have it I can even get embarrassingly obsessive. I'm not sure if this is indicative of inferior Se or some other unhealthy aspect of my personality. I'll want to procrastinate any responsibilities just so I can do whatever it is I'm into at the time. I haven't fallen into the trap of things like severe porn use that many other guys my age do, but over the years I have become oddly obsessed with some video games or just browsing YouTube, and recently I've been loving the way a certain green plant quiets my mind a little more than I should. Its kind of like my life is a constant battle to not be lazy and abandon responsibility lol, yet I still really feel like an IJ because I deal with it anyways and do so well. Overall, my mind tends to order so I can be chaotic.


From the beginning I mentioned your brain is still in development. This comes up again here as well. The crux of I__J is that you want to make the perception introverted. With Si and Ni, they don't experience the thing as it exists and accept it for what it is, they want to fit it into the proper form in their minds. You state the opposite about yourself in a previous question though and you are pretty consistent about having an internal system of judgment, so I can't really say you are an I__J based on just liking order. It's a lot about how you come to conclusion more than the conclusion itself.


*



8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Click to expand...

*


> - I think (??) I resonate more with ideas revolving around core concepts. To me, thoughts create ideas, and thoughts are just a bunch of symbols we use to understand reality. Reality, the core concept, is explained by all of the different ideas we come up with, and we communicate them through systems like language. I think the second statement may also be true, but these were my initial thoughts looking at this question.
> 
> *9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
> - Lol. I explained this some earlier, but yeah I get really obsessive just like my father. We get really fixated on something, and it takes up so much of our mental space that we don't want to do anything else but take care of it. I may have just described obsessive-compulsive disorder, but its really not like that for me most of the time. Not really related to repetitive actions but rather certain ideas or activities that are intriguing for some reason. I think I continually divine value from something I understand. For example, I love language learning because it allows us an entirely different gateway to communicate with others. I plan to use the skills I master in different languages and take them with me as I continue on into the real world. However, once it is mastered I will continue being curious and move onto learning new things because that's also something I find incredibly important.


I want to say this is more Ne than Se of a response. I think most people self-report as obsessive even though it is a spectrum. I have found that introverts are more obsessive than extraverts. Though obviously it is more about the type of obsession and the duration that determines the type. In the MBTI Manual it lists INTPs and INFPs as having an advantage in learning other languages. I'm still on the fence on psychology necessarily being Ne, but it seems a more likely outcome.


*



10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Click to expand...

*


> - I am really intrigued by traveling and plan to do it as much as I am able throughout my life. We have one Earth, and one life to explore as much of it possible. I want to take in as much of it as I can, seeing all the different countries and their cultures and how they differ across the world. Not to mention, all of the wise people to be met who have a different perspective to bring to your table. If I could go anywhere and do anything, I would want to definitely visit some of Eastern Asia because I love a lot of the philosophy that has come from that area of the world, but I would eventually go everywhere.


Sounds more N than S of an answer just in general.


*



11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

Click to expand...

*


> - I desire to achieve something and be impactful. I do not want to live a life where I have failed to live up to my fullest potential and not do all the things I could have. My biggest focus surrounds other people, and ultimately I just want others to benefit from what I put into the world. Whether it is some business I create, or the therapy I provide, idk. I am too young to be entirely sure right now where my life will head. But I want to lead a positive ripple effect.
> 
> *12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
> - I would say most likely ISFJ or INFJ. I've always been all over the place. My Junior year of high school I tested ENFP on 16p, then INFJ the following year. I've studied the systems (quite thoroughly) on and off over the past 2 years and much recently because the fascination over what type I am always reemerges. I used to have an unconscious intuitive bias, but I've realized the stereotypes against sensors are foolish and inaccurate; S/N does not affect who you can become in your life. I think my Ti has come out a lot over this pandemic and that is why I have also been looking into INTP a little. Would love to hear your thoughts! Sorry if its a bit of a ramble.


You are either INFP or ISFP, though I lean INFP. What you should read is Psychological Types, which is the thing all of this is based on. You pretty much outright describe yourself as an Introverted Feeler. The important thing you have to realize is where your perception is and where your judgment is, because it can be very easy to mistype as Ni and say because your thoughts are deep or misunderstood or whatever it is. Your matter of judgment being a mask you have to wear says you are not becoming an objective judgment but have to pretend you are because your actual feelings are private.


----------



## ziggy9624

The Last said:


> The impression I'm getting from you is that you are of the extraverted attitude or consider yourself as such. So if you are that way, that function will always be the thing you are most comfortable with using and your auxiliary function is the one drawn up from the unconscious that balances you out. Maybe you have been forced to look inward more often and that has given you more of an awareness of your introverted side, but that doesn't necessarily make it stronger. Really because you are 19 and this would have been starting at 18, you would be more experiencing your brain developing in general as of what happens to everyone. What that translates to in terms of functions, there is no exact answer, but you should realize your brain will develop until you are like 24 and that you will become less impulsive and such. Either way, socializing wouldn't necessarily have to be Fe, and if you are ESFJ or ENFJ you would be begging to use it. So this whole thing was a bit confusing to sift through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about yourself as needing to wear a mask for your feelings instead of naturally being agreeable means you are an introverted feeler. I get the feeling you are either ISFP or ESFP. It seems like the extraverted part of you is about the perception of the thing than the judgement. That's why you say you feel like you are constantly changing. It is a matter of what gets stuck in front of you, you become that. Your actual judgment is hidden and/or secondary to the experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think ISFP or INFP now. I do not think you are a Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More general Fi. At this point I just need to find what your perception is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the beginning I mentioned your brain is still in development. This comes up again here as well. The crux of I__J is that you want to make the perception introverted. With Si and Ni, they don't experience the thing as it exists and accept it for what it is, they want to fit it into the proper form in their minds. You state the opposite about yourself in a previous question though and you are pretty consistent about having an internal system of judgment, so I can't really say you are an I__J based on just liking order. It's a lot about how you come to conclusion more than the conclusion itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say this is more Ne than Se of a response. I think most people self-report as obsessive even though it is a spectrum. I have found that introverts are more obsessive than extraverts. Though obviously it is more about the type of obsession and the duration that determines the type. In the MBTI Manual it lists INTPs and INFPs as having an advantage in learning other languages. I'm still on the fence on psychology necessarily being Ne, but it seems a more likely outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds more N than S of an answer just in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are either INFP or ISFP, though I lean INFP. What you should read is Psychological Types, which is the thing all of this is based on. You pretty much outright describe yourself as an Introverted Feeler. The important thing you have to realize is where your perception is and where your judgment is, because it can be very easy to mistype as Ni and say because your thoughts are deep or misunderstood or whatever it is. Your matter of judgment being a mask you have to wear says you are not becoming an objective judgment but have to pretend you are because your actual feelings are private.


Thank you for the response. I once considered myself to be an Fi dominant, but quickly dismissed the idea. To be honest with you, I am not a very emotional person at all. I could just be suppressing them, but I have always taken pride in my ability to not let stressful events in my life affect my emotional state so I can keep moving forward. I relate strongly to the Fe/Ti axis, specifically those functions both being in the middle position. I was surprised when you said you do not see Ti, nor Fe.

Perhaps I am misinterpreting what Fi dominants look like. I have always struggled with issues of morality and have never felt a strong inner system helping me discern between right and wrong. My inner world is much more oriented around personal understanding of things, and I can be stubborn about always being right and dismissing another person's reasoning in a dispute. This happens more in my family, I usually just let things be in social settings because its not worth the disturbance. I also sometimes have no issue committing controversial actions so long as I am not caught and it has no real negative impact on any other person. I don't have that internal moral compass telling me something is wrong, and have always felt largely disconnected from the religious ideas that were imposed upon me growing up. I never understood why in younger years, but recently have finally been able to develop the logical understanding behind the inner doubt. 

I do not deny that I could be INFP or ISFP. The points you bring up are valid, which honestly just makes me even more confused than I previously was. Could you point out specifically why I am not Ti? Could I just be an Fi users that values truth and objectivity? Also, this would also mean I have inferior Te. I don't think I have the best understanding of how this manifests, so are there any things I have said where you see this being apparent?

Thank you.


----------



## The Last

ziggy9624 said:


> Thank you for the response. I once considered myself to be an Fi dominant, but quickly dismissed the idea. To be honest with you, I am not a very emotional person at all. I could just be suppressing them, but I have always taken pride in my ability to not let stressful events in my life affect my emotional state so I can keep moving forward. I relate strongly to the Fe/Ti axis, specifically those functions both being in the middle position. I was surprised when you said you do not see Ti, nor Fe.


The first thing to note is that if you are a Feeler, your Thinking traits are suppressed. You are not going to confuse Fe with Ti, because one operates at the expense of the other. So if you think you are an Fe and you say things clearly in line with an introverted judging process, it is much more likely to be Fi than Ti. Specifically you outlined wearing an emotional mask, which is part of the Fi description, but not in the Ti description.




> Perhaps I am misinterpreting what Fi dominants look like. I have always struggled with issues of morality and have never felt a strong inner system helping me discern between right and wrong. My inner world is much more oriented around personal understanding of things, and I can be stubborn about always being right and dismissing another person's reasoning in a dispute. This happens more in my family, I usually just let things be in social settings because its not worth the disturbance. I also sometimes have no issue committing controversial actions so long as I am not caught and it has no real negative impact on any other person. I don't have that internal moral compass telling me something is wrong, and have always felt largely disconnected from the religious ideas that were imposed upon me growing up. I never understood why in younger years, but recently have finally been able to develop the logical understanding behind the inner doubt.


This is where awareness becomes an important detail. The thing about extraversion and introversion is you don't have a view of the other version. I mean to say if you have Fe, then those external feelings are perceived as internal. You might be able to math it out and find out that way, but if you are an Fe that means you are someone who sees no difference in internal values when compared to external values. This is how Jung puts Fe:

"Even when it
appears not to be qualified by a concrete object, it is none the less still
under the spell of traditional or generally accepted values of some kind. I
may feel moved, for instance, to say that something is “beautiful” or
“good,” not because I find it “beautiful” or “good” from my own
subjective feeling about it, but because it is fitting and politic to call it so,
since a contrary judgment would upset the general feeling situation. A
feeling judgment of this kind is not by any means a pretence or a lie, it is
simply an act of adjustment. A painting, for instance, is called “beautiful”
because a painting hung in a drawing room and bearing a well-known
signature is generally assumed to be beautiful, or because to call it
“hideous” would presumably offend the family of its fortunate possessor,
or because the visitor wants to create a pleasant feeling atmosphere, for
which purpose everything must be felt as agreeable. *These feelings are*
_*governed by an objective criterion. As such they are genuine, and represent*_
*the feeling function as a whole.*"

This is Fi and more what you were talking about:

"They neither shine nor reveal themselves. As they are mainly
guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain
hidden. Their outward demeanour is harmonious, inconspicuous, giving an
impression of pleasing repose, or of sympathetic response, with no desire
to affect others, to impress, influence, or change them in any way."




> I do not deny that I could be INFP or ISFP. The points you bring up are valid, which honestly just makes me even more confused than I previously was. Could you point out specifically why I am not Ti? Could I just be an Fi users that values truth and objectivity? Also, this would also mean I have inferior Te. I don't think I have the best understanding of how this manifests, so are there any things I have said where you see this being apparent?
> 
> Thank you.


You don't mention anything in the questionnaire that makes me think you are a Thinker. I mean what does being analytical even mean? How something is analyzed is more important than it being analyzed. Ti cares about the unemotional side of something, and from a point of view that is subjective and always comes back to being subjective. When you think of it in terms of the Thinkers you get philosphers and those who are more interested in the critique of knowledge or that which isn't objectively observable. They think along the gray in between of the matter while resisting putting out an objective claim. It isn't that they won't discuss what they think, but getting to a committed conclusion that doesn't turn into further argument is extremely difficult. I never got that impression from you. If you are so sure you are Fe, then it makes no sense to flip and say it could just be Ti.


----------



## ziggy9624

The Last said:


> The first thing to note is that if you are a Feeler, your Thinking traits are suppressed. You are not going to confuse Fe with Ti, because one operates at the expense of the other. So if you think you are an Fe and you say things clearly in line with an introverted judging process, it is much more likely to be Fi than Ti. Specifically you outlined wearing an emotional mask, which is part of the Fi description, but not in the Ti description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where awareness becomes an important detail. The thing about extraversion and introversion is you don't have a view of the other version. I mean to say if you have Fe, then those external feelings are perceived as internal. You might be able to math it out and find out that way, but if you are an Fe that means you are someone who sees no difference in internal values when compared to external values. This is how Jung puts Fe:
> 
> "Even when it
> appears not to be qualified by a concrete object, it is none the less still
> under the spell of traditional or generally accepted values of some kind. I
> may feel moved, for instance, to say that something is “beautiful” or
> “good,” not because I find it “beautiful” or “good” from my own
> subjective feeling about it, but because it is fitting and politic to call it so,
> since a contrary judgment would upset the general feeling situation. A
> feeling judgment of this kind is not by any means a pretence or a lie, it is
> simply an act of adjustment. A painting, for instance, is called “beautiful”
> because a painting hung in a drawing room and bearing a well-known
> signature is generally assumed to be beautiful, or because to call it
> “hideous” would presumably offend the family of its fortunate possessor,
> or because the visitor wants to create a pleasant feeling atmosphere, for
> which purpose everything must be felt as agreeable. *These feelings are*
> _*governed by an objective criterion. As such they are genuine, and represent*_
> *the feeling function as a whole.*"
> 
> This is Fi and more what you were talking about:
> 
> "They neither shine nor reveal themselves. As they are mainly
> guided by their subjective feelings, their true motives generally remain
> hidden. Their outward demeanour is harmonious, inconspicuous, giving an
> impression of pleasing repose, or of sympathetic response, with no desire
> to affect others, to impress, influence, or change them in any way."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't mention anything in the questionnaire that makes me think you are a Thinker. I mean what does being analytical even mean? How something is analyzed is more important than it being analyzed. Ti cares about the unemotional side of something, and from a point of view that is subjective and always comes back to being subjective. When you think of it in terms of the Thinkers you get philosphers and those who are more interested in the critique of knowledge or that which isn't objectively observable. They think along the gray in between of the matter while resisting putting out an objective claim. It isn't that they won't discuss what they think, but getting to a committed conclusion that doesn't turn into further argument is extremely difficult. I never got that impression from you. If you are so sure you are Fe, then it makes no sense to flip and say it could just be Ti.


I do not believe I am a thinker. At the same time, I am still very capable of objective, logical thought and for that reason have always come out on top academically with generally minimum effort. I have always been in gifted classes because my thinking abilities are strong, at the least for the education system I have grown up in. I know Ti =/= intelligence, but I think the thinking function is important to factor into how that intelligence may have developed. Oddly, I still move slower in thinking than most people because I am so meticulous and can overanalyze before making decisions. My ability to think for myself and not rely on the input of others to feel secure has gotten much better over the past 2 years or so, which I have just been attributing to tertiary Ti developing but may not be the case. It feels like my younger years I was much more oriented around appeasing others and evading social consequence, but I have begun to develop a better inner, self-preserving critic when making decisions.
I understand the difference you are portraying between Fe and Fi. I do often conceal my own hidden motives, opinions, pieces of knowledge, but I always considered this more as me forming these things through an Ni-Ti or Si-Ti lens and then filtering my actions and responses through Fe. I can be pretty cleverly manipulative of others and arguments for things to go my way, which comes out more at home. Is this characteristic of an Fi dom?
I resonate most strongly with types 5 and 6 of the enneagram, leaning 6w5. I've seen myself as having an introverted perceiving function first for a while, I guess I should try and picture myself as if it is instead extroverted.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly

Hi there, I don't know if you're still using this to type people, but I'd love your thoughts. I've already made my own thread and gotten a few responses, but I'd like your input if you're willing to give it. 

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
A: I suffer from a significant amount of anxiety, though I don’t think I’ve ever been diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder (I’d be inclined to self-diagnose, but no one takes that seriously and I’m not a doctor, so 😊). My self-esteem isn’t the best, but whose is? 😊 Other than that, no, there’s nothing else special I can think of. I’m female, in my mid-twenties, an only child, and currently content (as content as I can be anyway) and curious.

*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
A: I would say I’m inquisitive, thoughtful, reflective, quiet, and caring. I am a thinker (I don’t mean this in the MBTI sense); I love thinking about things. (Is this question about who others say I am, or who I say I am? I sometimes unconsciously use others’ descriptions of myself as my own, because I have a hard time knowing who I am.)

I love fiction and creating worlds and characters. That’s my passion. I am fascinated by human relationships, especially friendships and family relationships, though I don’t have many close relationships myself and find it hard to open up to people. I am an author, music-lover (for the way it makes me feel, the sensations, emotions and memories different melodies and tones evoke in me), amateur singer (again, for the way it makes me feel physically and emotionally), and love learning. I am very detail-oriented and am a bit of a perfectionist. I hate making mistakes and tend to blame myself a lot, even when it’s not always completely warranted (at least by others). I don’t consider myself a very practical person (as far as focus on bills, housing, clothing, etc.), though if that’s because I’m genuinely not or because I haven’t had to live 100% independently yet, I’m not sure. I honestly think money, bills, shopping, etc., is boring. I’d much rather be making up characters, daydreaming about being a certain character, listening to a good song, watching live music videos, etc.

I don’t know why I’m into stories or music; they just let me express my emotions, and help me feel and dive deeper into those emotions and thoughts. I find that all extremely satisfying.

I do care about others deeply, and especially about harmony—I hate conflict. I don’t know if this is because I’m naturally this way, or because I grew up in a conflict-heavy home (alcoholic father, codependency) and I get very afraid when conflict appears. I just want to hide, or sometimes, if I’m comfortable enough, try to diffuse the conflict/help out. I’m very much a people-pleaser. I hate when people feel left out or disrespected, because I know those feelings and they’re awful. I want everyone to feel cared for and appreciated, to be happy. I’d like to say I’m empathetic, but after reading so much about empathy vs. sympathy, I’m not sure I use empathy more. Regardless, I definitely want people around me to be happy and at peace with each other (and me), and I tend to feel others’ emotions—when someone is sad or upset, I can feel it, like an energy permeating the room. I am very sensitive to people’s energies, although I can’t always identify what they are.

*3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
A: I hate these types of questions, as I don’t think about myself very much. 😊 I’m very reflective and detailed—I love diving deep into topics and asking “why.” I also love playing devil’s advocate and looking at all the different perspectives in a given situation, and I think I’m quite good at that.

*4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
A: People have definitely described me as inquisitive, thoughtful, wise, caring, analytical, and detail-oriented. Generally, no, I don’t think there are many differences. Others tend to describe me more as kind or sweet, though; I feel more detached, less warm and fuzzy, on the inside. This discrepancy may be due to the fact that I see myself as very analytical, especially alone, but around people I tend to be friendly and warm as well. I am glad others see me as kind, as I don’t ever want to seem unapproachable. Others also describe me as intelligent, intellectual, and dedicated (to tasks or jobs).

*5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
A: To new situations—it depends. If the situation is something I wanted to happen, I generally get excited, especially if aligns with the path I want to travel in life. I also enjoy experiencing new things just to experience different feelings, new people, etc. But on a deeper level, most new experiences, even ones I look forward to, I approach with anxiety and fear, because I don’t know what might happen and I may not know how to do something. I might get caught off-guard and look stupid, or screw something up. (I’m an Enneagram 6, if anyone is interested, and it comes out here. 😊)

An example would be my first day at one of my former jobs—I had seen the same people there when I came in for my interview, so that was reassuring, but I had no idea who those people were or if they’d like me. I was extremely nervous and tried to be polite. I went straight for what was familiar—the manager, who had interviewed me—and stuck close by him until I was given my first task. Then I focused on that task, getting it right, and hoped no one was judging me.

*6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
I love order. Order, to me, means security, knowledge, safety. I can anticipate what’s going to happen and be prepared. I don’t value order so much among my physical stuff (books, papers, etc.—I don’t care about that stuff, I let it pile up all the time, much to my mom’s chagrin), but among my life. I need to know what my upcoming week, and ideally weeks, holds. I hate planning things the day before; I need at least a few days to psych myself up for interacting with someone. If someone calls and says, “Want to have lunch tomorrow?” I freak out and try to say no without saying no, or put off the event. Besides having pretty much the same routine each day, I have long-term goals for my life (to get published, to have my own home, to visit new places).

Chaos generally means fear, although it depends on the context; sometimes, chaos is fun. I picture a big pile of balls, or something to play in—not organized, but that’s the fun of it. Like just throwing paint on a canvas, not having any rules. That kind of chaos can be fun, if I’m in a safe place and can just have fun. But generally, chaos makes me think of unpredictability, and that terrifies me.

I really don’t know how chaos manifests in my daily life; I would say in my writing, but even when I create characters, I ultimately organize information about them. Still, maybe when I’m just playing around in my head, with no pressure to create a real story, I can let ideas float through—e.g., what if this imaginary person owns this kind of a house in this location, or what if this kind of house, or what if this location? Since I’m not committed to any idea and don’t need to make a story out of it, I can just enjoy the different possibilities. I’m not sure that’s chaos though.

*7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?*
Think, “Holy crap” first. I’m the last person to do something like this. But if I was given this task, I would first organize. Figure out what dishes I want to make (and for that I would think, because I hate cooking, what does my family usually make and like?), what ingredients I need, then look to see what ingredients I already own, then go to the store to get the ones I don’t have. And I would hope I wouldn’t go over budget. If I was going to go over, I would probably rationalize it with “I want you all to have a nice Thanksgiving/holiday,” unless money was a serious issue, in which case I would cut out the dish(es) that people would be least likely to miss.

*8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*
A: As others have said, ideas are clearly both, but I would say I tend to see them as revolving around core concepts. Like, when I understand an idea, I categorize it, even subconsciously. I love categories and categorizing things (maybe that’s why I love personality psychology so much). I’m not entirely sure how I organize ideas, but it would make sense to organize them according to subject and concepts. To be honest I don’t understand this question very much.

*9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
A: Yes, I am very obsessive. I am only really interested in stuff that has to do with my stories and characters, but of course those span many different subjects, so I hit on topics all the time that I find interesting. When I do, I research, like crazy. I also like to talk about what I’m learning with someone, although I don’t typically share as much as I would like to because most people don’t seem to be as interested in the topics. I love researching. (For example, I read a book in middle school, and fell in love with it and with its location. I proceeded to research that location to the extent that I felt like I knew the city—I knew its history, its neighborhoods, demographics, businesses, schools, etc. I also researched the author in-depth, tried to recreate her childhood and understand her relationships.)

I tend to return to the same topics over and over again, usually because I find those topics useful in whatever I’m currently working on. For example, I love being able to apply psychological knowledge to people I know, to see it working in real life. However, after a while I do move on from whatever I’m obsessing over, usually because I’ve found something new to obsess over. Still, that old knowledge remains in my head to reference if I ever need to.

*10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*
I love traveling because I get to experience new places and people. For anyone who’s read _The Moviegoer_ by Walker Percy, the main character says that every city has its own “genie soul”—its own sense, feeling, tone—and from the moment I read that I said, “Yes!” That’s why I love traveling—to experience each place’s (whether town, city, country) genie-soul, its culture, traditions, geography, streets, buildings, what makes it unique. If I could travel anywhere, I would go back to the UK (I’ve been there twice) because it’s a beautiful country and there are so many places I haven’t explored there. I’d go back to the Lake District and Edinburgh, but I’d also explore the Yorkshire Dales where I’ve never been before. I’d walk around towns and cities where I’ve set stories and see if the descriptions I wrote at all accurately reflect the genie-soul of the place.

I would also love to go back to the Midwestern and Southern U.S. and drive around, stopping in small towns and discovering their shops, old diners, architectural ruins, people, and overall cultures and tones.

*11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
I desire to be a published author, to in some way make a living from writing fiction, and to make an impact on the world somehow (ideally through my writing). I also want to help people, but ultimately art comes first—though I want my art to be helpful to people. But I don’t consciously think about helping people or serving them. I sometimes feel guilty about this (I am very religious, and my religion highly values serving others. I was also once called selfish by a very close family member for trying to get to the bottom of something I was thinking/feeling about my life—I wouldn’t stop pressing the issue, maybe it seemed like I was shooting down the other person’s ideas/advice—and I’ve since been hyper-aware of whenever I may seem selfish).

I want to get published because, well, I want to give people hope somehow (even if it’s through a very specific fictional story), show them beauty and hope and sacrificial love; and also, I want the writing community, including more respected authors and editors, to acknowledge me as a good author. I want to be respected for my art.

*12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
I think I’m an INFJ, and have thought so for several years, ever since I first took the 16 personalities test online. I’ve since learned that tests aren’t always accurate (maybe they’re not at all), and in the past couple of years I’ve studied the cognitive functions in more depth. Perhaps too in-depth, as I now do not know which functions I really use—everything seems to be blending together, and I can’t tell if my behavior is truly mine or just me doing what I “should” be doing. (The result of overthinking, which I do a lot.) So I’m now considering ISFJ and INFP.

I think I’m an INFJ because I relate strongly to Ti and Fe (I love me some Ti), but I think I use Ti very consciously so it’s probably not my dom or auxiliary function. I also think I am very Fe-oriented, but I’ve been that way since childhood, and I know the aux function isn’t very developed in childhood. (But everyone uses every function, so who knows.) Recent research has me wondering if I really use Fi. But I don’t relate much to descriptions of Fi. I never think about my personal ideals and I honestly don’t really know what they are. Fi users sometimes seem a bit selfish to me (although I hate saying that because I’ve been called selfish before, and it was very hurtful. I don’t want to offend anyone.). I do relate to Ni in some ways: seeking the deeper meaning behind objects, asking why. I also see possible indications of inferior Se: I’m not very coordinated; am very easily overstimulated by bright lights, loud noises, and weird smells (though I’m also an HSP, which could explain that); and when I’m at the end of my rope I often just want to engage in strenuous exercise or eat a ton and forget my brain exists. I also have dreams sometimes where I’m running from someone, often leaping over fences, sometimes crashing through yards or houses—and while I’m afraid, I’m mostly excited. Those dreams are fun. It’s like my alter ego comes out.

I’ve also thought, however, that I’m an ISFJ or an INFP. For one, I don’t really understand Ni that well, and I definitely don’t have hunches or a-ha moments. Or if I have, I don’t remember them. I definitely look for the deeper meaning behind objects and events, but I don’t get hunches about people. I do pick up up on others’ emotional states (I can tell if someone is mad, or sad, but I’m not always accurate) and hypothesize, “Maybe they feel this way because of this…” But I’m never sure, and I don’t think I’d be comfortable predicting anything.

But I don’t really understand or relate to Si that well. The main reason I think I might be an ISFJ is because I don’t relate entirely to Ni, I seem to use Ti and Fe a lot (although I could be wrong), and I do (or did) enjoy sensory experiences, colors, etc. I remember enjoying playing in water as a kid, watching water in fountains, watching grass and bugs, pretending I was living in trees while riding in the car (though maybe that’s intuition). I do sometimes refer to past experiences to inform my present. I’m not very innovative; if something works, why change it? I’m very slow to learn new hands-on tasks—I need to see someone do it, and then do it myself, and know the specific steps to follow. Only when I get the task down can I take shortcuts, and even then, I might not, if I don’t trust myself enough with the process or don’t think it’s necessary.

I also don’t really like metaphors—I guess I use them sometimes, but when people start talking in abstractions, similes, etc., I get annoyed. Just say what you want to say, people. Don’t try to be all fancy. I remember a friend of mine in high school would sometimes use metaphors to describe something, trying to be dramatic, and I just wanted to roll my eyes. Metaphors seem too abstract, not getting to the root of the concept. I want to go beyond the metaphor to the root, the concrete thing itself. (Like Plato’s “Forms” in _The Republic_. Oh wait, is that a metaphor?? 😊)

Part of me really wants to be an INFP, because that’s the stereotypical “artist” type, and after reading the “You Know You’re an INFP When…” thread, I absolutely love the posts and feel like I relate to them a bit more even than the INFJ ones (that, in contrast, seem so abstract). The posts just seem more colorful, more interesting, and I completely relate to anthropomorphizing animals (which it seems some INFJs do, and of course any type can, but INFPs seems to do this all the time). I was very sensitive to animals as a child and still am to an extent. I was also very sensitive in general as a child; I cried easily, often from feeling emotions I couldn’t identify but were very strong (usually some kind of sadness and/or fear I think, now that I’ve become more self-aware).

Of course, I realize anyone can feel what’s in those INFP posts, and they have nothing to do with the cognitive functions. I don’t really relate to Fi or Ne descriptions, but I like INFPs a lot.

Thank you all again for reading so much text! I’ll answer any other questions you want me to.


----------



## The Last

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> *2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
> A: I would say I’m inquisitive, thoughtful, reflective, quiet, and caring. I am a thinker (I don’t mean this in the MBTI sense); I love thinking about things. (Is this question about who others say I am, or who I say I am? I sometimes unconsciously use others’ descriptions of myself as my own, because I have a hard time knowing who I am.)


So you identity with some form of I_F_ I take from this. The easiest difference should be between being Fi dominant or an Fe auxiliary. For Fi dominant it is the type to withhold judgements. It would be someone who puts on a facade to hide deeper emotional judgments. Fe will be open about their feelings, but will be more stoic in perception because of how they take experience in is much more controlled. That's the short answer anyway.



> I love fiction and creating worlds and characters. That’s my passion. I am fascinated by human relationships, especially friendships and family relationships, though I don’t have many close relationships myself and *find it hard to open up to people*.


This sounds more Fi than Si/Ni to me.



> I am an author, music-lover (for the way it makes me feel, the sensations, emotions and memories different melodies and tones evoke in me), amateur singer (again, for the way it makes me feel physically and emotionally), and love learning. I am very detail-oriented and am a bit of a perfectionist. I hate making mistakes and tend to blame myself a lot, even when it’s not always completely warranted (at least by others). I don’t consider myself a very practical person (as far as focus on bills, housing, clothing, etc.), though if that’s because I’m genuinely not or because I haven’t had to live 100% independently yet, I’m not sure. I honestly think money, bills, shopping, etc., is boring. I’d much rather be making up characters, daydreaming about being a certain character, listening to a good song, watching live music videos, etc.


I think most people would rather watch YouTube than deal with paperwork and chores. I don't think that's particular to a type.




> I’m very much a people-pleaser. I hate when people feel left out or disrespected, because I know those feelings and they’re awful. I want everyone to feel cared for and appreciated, to be happy. I’d like to say I’m empathetic, but after reading so much about empathy vs. sympathy, I’m not sure I use empathy more. Regardless, I definitely want people around me to be happy and at peace with each other (and me), and I tend to feel others’ emotions—when someone is sad or upset, I can feel it, like an energy permeating the room. I am very sensitive to people’s energies, although I can’t always identify what they are.


This is generically feeling.


*



3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Click to expand...

*


> A: I hate these types of questions, as I don’t think about myself very much. 😊 I’m very reflective and detailed—I love diving deep into topics and asking “why.” I also love playing devil’s advocate and looking at all the different perspectives in a given situation, and I think I’m quite good at that.


There are 2 explanations for this. Neither of them make sense. The question is "what distinguishes you from other people?" as in when you look at other people and put yourself in the context of society what seems to be your part. The first answer you gave a huge reply to when prompted with "what kind of person are you" so it seems like you do think about yourself a lot but not where it differs from other people? It's either you don't think about your relation to other people at all or you ONLY think about yourself as other people.


*



4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

*


> A: People have definitely described me as inquisitive, thoughtful, wise, caring, analytical, and detail-oriented. Generally, no, I don’t think there are many differences. Others tend to describe me more as kind or sweet, though;* I feel more detached, less warm and fuzzy, on the inside. This discrepancy may be due to the fact that I see myself as very analytical, especially alone, but around people I tend to be friendly and warm as well.* I am glad others see me as kind, as I don’t ever want to seem unapproachable. Others also describe me as intelligent, intellectual, and dedicated (to tasks or jobs).


This makes me believe more I_FJ. The actual perception itself needs to be understood properly before a judgment as opposed to having a very strong judgment being concealed. Perception dominant people can be prone to seeming amoral as the point of a perception is not to have an emotion related to it but to understand it as it exists on its own, which is why Jung calls them "irrational" functions. It isn't related to the judgement so a judging function gets elevated and in your case that is Fe I believe. The real question is "what are you analyzing?"


*



6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

*


> I love order. Order, to me, means security, knowledge, safety. I can anticipate what’s going to happen and be prepared. I don’t value order so much among my physical stuff (books, papers, etc.—I don’t care about that stuff, I let it pile up all the time, much to my mom’s chagrin), but among my life. I need to know what my upcoming week, and ideally weeks, holds. I hate planning things the day before; I need at least a few days to psych myself up for interacting with someone. If someone calls and says, “Want to have lunch tomorrow?” I freak out and try to say no without saying no, or put off the event. Besides having pretty much the same routine each day, I have long-term goals for my life (to get published, to have my own home, to visit new places).
> 
> Chaos generally means fear, although it depends on the context; sometimes, chaos is fun. I picture a big pile of balls, or something to play in—not organized, but that’s the fun of it. Like just throwing paint on a canvas, not having any rules. That kind of chaos can be fun, if I’m in a safe place and can just have fun. But generally, chaos makes me think of unpredictability, and that terrifies me.
> 
> I really don’t know how chaos manifests in my daily life; I would say in my writing, but even when I create characters, I ultimately organize information about them. Still, maybe when I’m just playing around in my head, with no pressure to create a real story, I can let ideas float through—e.g., what if this imaginary person owns this kind of a house in this location, or what if this kind of house, or what if this location? Since I’m not committed to any idea and don’t need to make a story out of it, I can just enjoy the different possibilities. I’m not sure that’s chaos though.


Broadly I__J



*



8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Click to expand...

*


> A: As others have said, ideas are clearly both, but I would say I tend to see them as revolving around core concepts. Like, when I understand an idea, I categorize it, even subconsciously. I love categories and categorizing things (maybe that’s why I love personality psychology so much). I’m not entirely sure how I organize ideas, but it would make sense to organize them according to subject and concepts. To be honest I don’t understand this question very much.


This is very strong evidence of Si.


*



10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Click to expand...

*


> I love traveling because I get to experience new places and people. For anyone who’s read _The Moviegoer_ by Walker Percy, the main character says that every city has its own “genie soul”—its own sense, feeling, tone—and from the moment I read that I said, “Yes!” That’s why I love traveling—to experience each place’s (whether town, city, country) genie-soul, its culture, traditions, geography, streets, buildings, what makes it unique. If I could travel anywhere, I would go back to the UK (I’ve been there twice) because it’s a beautiful country and there are so many places I haven’t explored there. I’d go back to the Lake District and Edinburgh, but I’d also explore the Yorkshire Dales where I’ve never been before. I’d walk around towns and cities where I’ve set stories and see if the descriptions I wrote at all accurately reflect the genie-soul of the place.
> 
> I would also love to go back to the Midwestern and Southern U.S. and drive around, stopping in small towns and discovering their shops, old diners, architectural ruins, people, and overall cultures and tones.


I want to say this is a pretty good indicator of Si as well.


*



11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

Click to expand...

*


> I desire to be a published author, to in some way make a living from writing fiction, and to make an impact on the world somehow (ideally through my writing). I also want to help people, but ultimately art comes first—though I want my art to be helpful to people. But I don’t consciously think about helping people or serving them. I sometimes feel guilty about this (I am very religious, and my religion highly values serving others. I was also once called selfish by a very close family member for trying to get to the bottom of something I was thinking/feeling about my life—I wouldn’t stop pressing the issue, maybe it seemed like I was shooting down the other person’s ideas/advice—and I’ve since been hyper-aware of whenever I may seem selfish).
> 
> I want to get published because, well, I want to give people hope somehow (even if it’s through a very specific fictional story), show them beauty and hope and sacrificial love; and also, I want the writing community, including more respected authors and editors, to acknowledge me as a good author. I want to be respected for my art.
> 
> 
> *12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
> I think I’m an INFJ, and have thought so for several years, ever since I first took the 16 personalities test online. I’ve since learned that tests aren’t always accurate (maybe they’re not at all), and in the past couple of years I’ve studied the cognitive functions in more depth. Perhaps too in-depth, as I now do not know which functions I really use—everything seems to be blending together, and I can’t tell if my behavior is truly mine or just me doing what I “should” be doing. (The result of overthinking, which I do a lot.) So I’m now considering ISFJ and INFP.
> 
> I think I’m an INFJ because I relate strongly to Ti and Fe (I love me some Ti), but I think I use Ti very consciously so it’s probably not my dom or auxiliary function. I also think I am very Fe-oriented, but I’ve been that way since childhood, and I know the aux function isn’t very developed in childhood. (But everyone uses every function, so who knows.) Recent research has me wondering if I really use Fi. But I don’t relate much to descriptions of Fi. I never think about my personal ideals and I honestly don’t really know what they are. Fi users sometimes seem a bit selfish to me (although I hate saying that because I’ve been called selfish before, and it was very hurtful. I don’t want to offend anyone.). I do relate to Ni in some ways: seeking the deeper meaning behind objects, asking why. I also see possible indications of inferior Se: I’m not very coordinated; am very easily overstimulated by bright lights, loud noises, and weird smells (though I’m also an HSP, which could explain that); and when I’m at the end of my rope I often just want to engage in strenuous exercise or eat a ton and forget my brain exists. I also have dreams sometimes where I’m running from someone, often leaping over fences, sometimes crashing through yards or houses—and while I’m afraid, I’m mostly excited. Those dreams are fun. It’s like my alter ego comes out.
> 
> I’ve also thought, however, that I’m an ISFJ or an INFP. For one, I don’t really understand Ni that well, and I definitely don’t have hunches or a-ha moments. Or if I have, I don’t remember them. I definitely look for the deeper meaning behind objects and events, but I don’t get hunches about people. I do pick up up on others’ emotional states (I can tell if someone is mad, or sad, but I’m not always accurate) and hypothesize, “Maybe they feel this way because of this…” But I’m never sure, and I don’t think I’d be comfortable predicting anything.
> 
> But I don’t really understand or relate to Si that well. The main reason I think I might be an ISFJ is because I don’t relate entirely to Ni, I seem to use Ti and Fe a lot (although I could be wrong), and I do (or did) enjoy sensory experiences, colors, etc. I remember enjoying playing in water as a kid, watching water in fountains, watching grass and bugs, pretending I was living in trees while riding in the car (though maybe that’s intuition). I do sometimes refer to past experiences to inform my present. I’m not very innovative; if something works, why change it? I’m very slow to learn new hands-on tasks—I need to see someone do it, and then do it myself, and know the specific steps to follow. Only when I get the task down can I take shortcuts, and even then, I might not, if I don’t trust myself enough with the process or don’t think it’s necessary.
> 
> I also don’t really like metaphors—I guess I use them sometimes, but when people start talking in abstractions, similes, etc., I get annoyed. Just say what you want to say, people. Don’t try to be all fancy. I remember a friend of mine in high school would sometimes use metaphors to describe something, trying to be dramatic, and I just wanted to roll my eyes. Metaphors seem too abstract, not getting to the root of the concept. I want to go beyond the metaphor to the root, the concrete thing itself. (Like Plato’s “Forms” in _The Republic_. Oh wait, is that a metaphor?? 😊)
> 
> Part of me really wants to be an INFP, because that’s the stereotypical “artist” type, and after reading the “You Know You’re an INFP When…” thread, I absolutely love the posts and feel like I relate to them a bit more even than the INFJ ones (that, in contrast, seem so abstract). The posts just seem more colorful, more interesting, and I completely relate to anthropomorphizing animals (which it seems some INFJs do, and of course any type can, but INFPs seems to do this all the time). I was very sensitive to animals as a child and still am to an extent. I was also very sensitive in general as a child; I cried easily, often from feeling emotions I couldn’t identify but were very strong (usually some kind of sadness and/or fear I think, now that I’ve become more self-aware).
> 
> Of course, I realize anyone can feel what’s in those INFP posts, and they have nothing to do with the cognitive functions. I don’t really relate to Fi or Ne descriptions, but I like INFPs a lot.
> 
> Thank you all again for reading so much text! I’ll answer any other questions you want me to.


I'm pretty sure you are ISFJ. At first it kind of seemed like Fi, but it seems pretty clear throughout that you use and introverted perception as your dominant function. Here is an excerpt on Si from Jung's Psychological Types:

"Whereas the extraverted sensation type is guided
by the intensity of objective influences, the introverted type is guided by
the intensity of the subjective sensation excited by the objective stimulus.
Obviously therefore, no proportional relation exists between object and
sensation, but one that is apparently quite unpredictable and arbitrary.
What will make an impression and what will not can never be seen in
advance, and from outside. Did there exist an aptitude for expression in
any way proportional to the intensity of his sensations, the irrationality of
this type would be extraordinarily striking. This is the case, for instance,
when an individual is a creative artist. But since this is the exception, the
introvert’s characteristic difficulty in expressing himself also conceals his
irrationality. On the contrary, he may be conspicuous for his calmness and
passivity, or for his rational self-control. This peculiarity, which often
leads a superficial judgment astray, is really due to his unrelatedness to
objects. Normally the object is not consciously devalued in the least, but
its stimulus is removed from it and immediately replaced by a subjective
reaction no longer related to the reality of the object. This naturally has the
same effect as devaluation."

That sounds a lot like how you describe being a "thinker" and "analytical", but not in terms of Te or Ti. You say you relate to Ti, but I think what you are guess Ti is is actually Si. Though you do have Ti, it is a repressed function. It would be the unconscious compensation for being an extraverted feeler. Also I think a lot of your understanding of what would make you Ni is overlapped in the Si function.


----------



## Reimemanua

I think I'm gonna try this with my friends and then post it here


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly

The Last said:


> There are 2 explanations for this. Neither of them make sense. The question is "what distinguishes you from other people?" as in when you look at other people and put yourself in the context of society what seems to be your part. The first answer you gave a huge reply to when prompted with "what kind of person are you" so it seems like you do think about yourself a lot but not where it differs from other people? It's either you don't think about your relation to other people at all or you ONLY think about yourself as other people.


Thank you so much for your analysis. You came to the conclusion a few others have, and I'm inclined to agree. But I wanted to clarify my answer to this question. The reason I dislike these questions is because I don't like comparing myself to others...I just know I'm not that special, and I want to be, but when I start comparing I realize how "normal" I seem. Also, what is "unique"? I can think I'm unique because I'm really good at something, but there's bound to be someone in the world who is just as good if not better than I am at that thing. I can definitely analyze and go on and on about myself, but I am not confident in comparing myself to others. Maybe it's a low self-esteem thing.

I'm very curious that I could be an ISFJ and constantly in my head, creating stories, thinking about stories and fictional characters. I realize that interests don't have anything to do with cognitive functions, but it seems like a lot of/most Si-doms don't enjoy being in their heads a ton. They like living in the real world, talking about things that relate to their lives. I don't. I'll research stuff because it relates to my characters...not me. Whereas, my mom (who I think is a Si-dom, though I could be wrong) tends to like to talk about her own life, things that interest her or that she'd like to do. Half the things I research I don't want to do myself, but my characters like them, so I study them. 

Another poster suggested I'm an ISFJ with strong Ne. Is this possible? I just don't feel like I fit in with a lot of ISFJs. I'd like to know your thoughts.


----------



## The Last

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> Thank you so much for your analysis. You came to the conclusion a few others have, and I'm inclined to agree. But I wanted to clarify my answer to this question. The reason I dislike these questions is because I don't like comparing myself to others...I just know I'm not that special, and I want to be, but when I start comparing I realize how "normal" I seem. Also, what is "unique"? I can think I'm unique because I'm really good at something, but there's bound to be someone in the world who is just as good if not better than I am at that thing. I can definitely analyze and go on and on about myself, but I am not confident in comparing myself to others. Maybe it's a low self-esteem thing.


Jung's Psychological Types work in your relation to the world. Depending what you value or devalue in terms of your experience determines your type. Si "devalues" perception. It isn't about enjoying the thing as it stands alone and never getting enough of whatever falls in front of you, but questioning why the thing exists or what it means to you as it stands. Your actual judging function is Fe which makes you see values as more objective than as subjective. Where you compare (not competitively) with other people gives a perspective. That's why it is what do you think of yourself, what do you think of other people, and what do other people think of you as the first 3 actual questions.




> I'm very curious that I could be an ISFJ and constantly in my head, creating stories, thinking about stories and fictional characters. I realize that interests don't have anything to do with cognitive functions, but it seems like a lot of/most Si-doms don't enjoy being in their heads a ton. They like living in the real world, talking about things that relate to their lives. I don't. I'll research stuff because it relates to my characters...not me. Whereas, my mom (who I think is a Si-dom, though I could be wrong) tends to like to talk about her own life, things that interest her or that she'd like to do. Half the things I research I don't want to do myself, but my characters like them, so I study them.
> 
> Another poster suggested I'm an ISFJ with strong Ne. Is this possible? I just don't feel like I fit in with a lot of ISFJs. I'd like to know your thoughts.


If you are Si dominate, then by definition you are in your head as your superior function. That's kind of the whole point. There is no such thing as ISFJ with strong Ne. You also don't show Ne anywhere. The way the functions work is you have a superior one which in this case should be Si, and then you have inferior functions which are the other 3 and flipped. Whether you go with Feeling or Thinking as your auxiliary to balance yourself out is the next step, but you can never be Si and have any control over Ne. It will always be fully unconscious and will take on a primitive or archaic form as opposed to how Ne would look like with an ENTP or ENFP. If you really want to go in depth with how this works, you can read Psychological Types yourself. There is a lot of stuff to it.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly

The Last said:


> Jung's Psychological Types work in your relation to the world. Depending what you value or devalue in terms of your experience determines your type. Si "devalues" perception. It isn't about enjoying the thing as it stands alone and never getting enough of whatever falls in front of you, but questioning why the thing exists or what it means to you as it stands. Your actual judging function is Fe which makes you see values as more objective than as subjective. Where you compare (not competitively) with other people gives a perspective. That's why it is what do you think of yourself, what do you think of other people, and what do other people think of you as the first 3 actual questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are Si dominate, then by definition you are in your head as your superior function. That's kind of the whole point. There is no such thing as ISFJ with strong Ne. You also don't show Ne anywhere. The way the functions work is you have a superior one which in this case should be Si, and then you have inferior functions which are the other 3 and flipped. Whether you go with Feeling or Thinking as your auxiliary to balance yourself out is the next step, but you can never be Si and have any control over Ne. It will always be fully unconscious and will take on a primitive or archaic form as opposed to how Ne would look like with an ENTP or ENFP. If you really want to go in depth with how this works, you can read Psychological Types yourself. There is a lot of stuff to it.


Thank you for your response. Others have mentioned that ISFJs can have strong Ne, but then others (like yourself) say that isn't really possible, so I'm a bit confused. I will definitely re-read Jung's descriptions when I think I won't overwhelm myself with them.


----------



## Wandering Soul

After somewhat lurking this forum for some time, I've decided to give it a try. Ever since I've discovered MBTI, I've always wondered what type I'd be. I've taken multiple tests, and looked online for resources to no avail. I hope you'd be willing to type me, and I wish to thank you in advance for answering, and for recommending Psychological Types.


1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

The only thing I can think of is that I have Generalized Anxiety Disorder, social anxiety, depression, and potentially a mild form of PTSD. The anxiety impedes me in interacting with strangers, even online. I'm a bit sheltered as a result.

As for the rest, I'm a 24-year-old male, and I'm both anxious and excited for finally signing up.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

I'm quiet around strangers and people I'm uncomfortable with, and more of a talker with people I'm comfortable with. Once I can get a feel for someone, I can open up more and feel less tensed, and I assume this stems from my anxiety and fear of being judged. I can be playful with loved ones, a bit of a jokester, and a tad cocky. I'm rather insecure about myself, especially relating to intellectual matters, as I can be naïve and I'm still unfamiliar with the world. With that said, I can be open minded about things, and if it's something I disagree with, show me evidence of it working. I've changed my stance on a few issues when I've read more into the subject. I also do not mince my words, and can unintentionally hurt someone as I value giving my honest opinion on something. I've always wanted to be seen as normal and capable of feats that a person with my conditions cannot do without trouble.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

I suppose my most distinguishable trait is that I'm content with what I have, and my honesty. I rarely ask for much, and when I do ask for something, I try to get something that I can use, won't just toss away, is on sale, will last, and/or something I truly like. I'm simply satisfied with what I have, and it doesn't take much to make me happy.

For honesty, I try not to lie, and I give my true opinion on things, provided that I know enough about it, or if it's simply a matter of opinion. I value honesty, though I admit to feeling guilty about being too honest. I'd rather tell the truth and have people consider my opinion than to be a yes man and have them humiliate themselves.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Not really. People say that I'm smart, despite me believing the contrary. I've also been told that I'm a good and kind person, though I don't see myself as either, as I have anger issues and can say hurtful things. I'm also told that I can hold grudges, though I like to think that I put conflict behind me once I realize it doesn't matter.

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Order to me means having your priorities set, and your life structured -- knowing what you want to do, and being stable. Chaos is a lack of those, and rolling with the punches. I'm on the chaotic side, as I constantly reconsidered what I wanted to do since last year. I don't really plan ahead, and I'll randomly ask if someone wants to do something now or the next day, and if plans get shafted, I'm not completely upset. I pretty much go with the flow of things, and if things work out, great. If not, there's always another time for it.

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

I honestly had to think a little on this one, but I think ideas revolve around core concepts. Take a lump of clay, as an example. We see a lump of clay for what it is -- a lump of clay. I see a miniature statue, a small building, a cup, a vase. While I made new objects, they're still made of clay. I like to think that things are connected in some way, or take inspiration from an idea and make something else new.

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

I find myself not obsessing much about topics, unless it truly interests me. Once I feel comfortable with what I know, I move onto something else.

8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

I like site seeing, exploring the area, and trying something new. I love the new scenery compared to what I'm used to, and find it refreshing. If I could travel anywhere, I'd like to travel where my friends are, as I have friends across the US, and I'd love to be able to enjoy their company.

9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

My desire in life is to have someone I connect with, and being able to provide for a family. I've always wanted a child or two to raise with a wife, and be able to connect with them. I assume it derives from my desire for a connection. I know that I'm unfit to start a family now, but I hope to be stable later in life so that I can have that connection. I also assume it comes from a place of wanting to prove that I'm not like my father, and to be better than he was.

10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

I'm completely unsure; I have a hunch that I'm an F type. When I originally did the tests, I got INTJ, but from looking into it more, I found it impossible.


----------



## The Last

Wandering Soul said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I'm quiet around strangers and people I'm uncomfortable with, and more of a talker with people I'm comfortable with. Once I can get a feel for someone, I can open up more and feel less tensed, and I assume this stems from my anxiety and fear of being judged. I can be playful with loved ones, a bit of a jokester, and a tad cocky. I'm rather insecure about myself, especially relating to intellectual matters, as I can be naïve and I'm still unfamiliar with the world. With that said, I can be open minded about things, and if it's something I disagree with, show me evidence of it working. I've changed my stance on a few issues when I've read more into the subject. I also do not mince my words, and can unintentionally hurt someone as I value giving my honest opinion on something. I've always wanted to be seen as normal and capable of feats that a person with my conditions cannot do without trouble.


Probably some really damaged ISTJ. I say Si because you seem not to be distanced from intellectual topics. It would be extremely rare to find an INTJ who isn't prone to intellectual matters.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> I suppose my most distinguishable trait is that I'm content with what I have, and my honesty. I rarely ask for much, and when I do ask for something, I try to get something that I can use, won't just toss away, is on sale, will last, and/or something I truly like. I'm simply satisfied with what I have, and it doesn't take much to make me happy.
> 
> For honesty, I try not to lie, and I give my true opinion on things, provided that I know enough about it, or if it's simply a matter of opinion. I value honesty, though I admit to feeling guilty about being too honest. I'd rather tell the truth and have people consider my opinion than to be a yes man and have them humiliate themselves.


This isn't really in Psychological Types but just sounds like a stereotypical ISTJ. I initially suspected Fi from the habitual need to be anxious about everything, but it seems like your judging is more objective based. You have a running theme of your opinion not being withdrawn and needing to be honest and true to whatever objectively is. Either you would be Ni or Si, but nothing about you says Ni.




> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> Order to me means having your priorities set, and your life structured -- knowing what you want to do, and being stable. Chaos is a lack of those, and rolling with the punches. I'm on the chaotic side, as I constantly reconsidered what I wanted to do since last year. I don't really plan ahead, and I'll randomly ask if someone wants to do something now or the next day, and if plans get shafted, I'm not completely upset. I pretty much go with the flow of things, and if things work out, great. If not, there's always another time for it.


Your definition of order has a tangible orientation to it. I would guess Si on this as well.




> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> I honestly had to think a little on this one, but I think ideas revolve around core concepts. Take a lump of clay, as an example. We see a lump of clay for what it is -- a lump of clay. I see a miniature statue, a small building, a cup, a vase. While I made new objects, they're still made of clay. I like to think that things are connected in some way, or take inspiration from an idea and make something else new.


You definitely have a habit of concretizing things.




> 9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> My desire in life is to have someone I connect with, and being able to provide for a family. I've always wanted a child or two to raise with a wife, and be able to connect with them. I assume it derives from my desire for a connection. I know that I'm unfit to start a family now, but I hope to be stable later in life so that I can have that connection. I also assume it comes from a place of wanting to prove that I'm not like my father, and to be better than he was.
> 
> 10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I'm completely unsure; I have a hunch that I'm an F type. When I originally did the tests, I got INTJ, but from looking into it more, I found it impossible.


I found ISTJ to have the most explanatory power. I don't think I have to explain that you are an introvert to you. At first you had the whole negative personal judgment thing which made me guess Fi in my head. However, there is no evidence of Fi anywhere else in your answers and you answer very consistently as Te. You very strongly prefer concrete answers and explanations which is a feature of Te, but also your brain seems to operate at a sensing level which makes me believe Si as opposed to Ni. Online tests have a heavy bias to giving anyone an N so ISTJs frequently get INTJ as a result even though a lot what they imagine as N equally applies to Si as well. So that's probably why.


----------



## bowren

*Sorry for writing so much, I found it fun and got carried away. I hope this was okay for you to read, please take your time ^_^. Or if you’re not doing this anymore that’s completely fine and just ignore me lol. (Also I use lol a lot so sorry about that.) This is my very first post at all so if anything has went wrong somehow, sorry about that...*

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

A: Well, I’m female, 19 and my current state of mind is, blank? I’m sort of in a neutral/contemplative mood at this very moment. My mental health has been pretty down for years (I’ve learned to live with it and recognise when I get really low, but still). I am also very socially anxious and posting this post is something very out of character for me, but I thought it would be therapeutic in a way lol. I also started puberty when I was 7 so that may have affected me hormonally and/or mentally in some sort of way.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

A: An open-minded person definitely. I’m usually a listener unless I feel like I have something of value to say on whatever topic is being talked about, but most of the time I don’t, lol. I also have always been very shy and awkward. I was kinda weird throughout my time in school, because I never felt like I belonged. There were a couple groups and a few people I would talk to for long periods of time without really hanging out with the others at the same time. I got fed up with feeling like I could never have a true friend to talk to, being that silent kid who hung at the back of these groups, feeling like I wasn’t wanted and that I wasn’t good enough for them. I felt too afraid to open up, because whenever I slightly did, it was brushed over. So I decided to not hang out with anyone anymore lol, because I didn’t want people to feel as if they had to talk to me, and I felt like the only thing I did was drag them down.

After that, it gave me a lot of time to consider what everyone was feeling around me from an outside perspective, rather than seeing one side of the story or being influenced by resentful people who want to stir typical high-school drama. I was also raised by my solo Dad who didn’t want to force his personal views on me (and my brother) and wanted us to make our own decisions, which I think made me a lot more considerate for sure. I think I also am a product of being around people with much stronger opinions than me, since I usually try to help people say what they mean or meant, giving suggestions or implications of how what they said may have affected the other person. Or giving a person the space for what they want to say rather than saying it for them, and helping resolve fights that I believe I can help with. I will say I feel most like myself when I’m on my own, even if I do enjoy talking with people sometimes.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

A: I think compared to most people in my life at least, I’m very passive. If I was a fictional character, I would be really boring lol. I believe I’m very self-aware and aware of others. One thing I think that does strongly distinguish me from others though is my hate for hatred, which is obviously very hypocritical of me. But I suppose I see no reason to hold hate for things, or for other people when it just puts you in a bad frame of mind, makes you think more negatively about everything in general. I think I’ve always been a naturally non-hateful person, but I think it’s natural to be angry and have other negative emotions, so I suppose what I really dislike is how most people seem to thrive on hate, or the culmination of hatred which is conflict.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

A: Many people in my life have told me I’m way kinder than the average person, but I don’t know if I believe that or not, just due to my insecurities. I’d like to think I’m nice at least lol. I’m also described as oversensitive and naïve, which I definitely acknowledge. I mean, I can’t watch pro horse racing since I just imagine horrible scenarios of what the horses or humans would go through if there was an accident, and that usually overwhelms me. Or a documentary that involves a predator hunting baby animals, or horror games/movies (which I refuse to _ever_ play/watch). But I don’t think that means I can’t watch stuff that is horrific, since I watch anime/read manga which can be quite gruesome. My family also tells me I overthink way too much, which I do agree with to a certain extent, considering when they suggest something for me to do out of my comfort zone, I end up thinking up many scenarios that seem entirely plausible to me, but seem like stupid excuses to them, which I feel bad for giving in the first place.

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

A: I suppose I think of it in the most literal sense of things being in order, such as books being put away in alphabetical order or some other form of organising. And then with chaos I imagine the countries that are at war, and the effects that has had on all the people who have to deal with the consequences they didn’t deserve. I’m not in a country that’s at war so the closest thing to chaotic in my life is probably my bedroom, with the only thing which is organised being my bookshelf. I do enjoy organizing and cleaning up the house because it is rewarding, but my bedroom has always been exempt from that, and I find it mentally difficult to push myself to tidy/clean my room. So aka laziness lol.

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

A: I can see them as both I suppose, I can imagine myself taking two ideas that revolve around a core concept, then leaving one as the same because it doesn’t need to change, and then for the other I may think of something to develop it.

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

A: For sure. I was obsessed with Harry Potter growing up as a child, both the movies and books and was probably known as the Harry Potter nerd in my first year of high school lol. Even though I technically move on from something, I feel like I’ll always remember something once I’ve put a lot of my time into it, even if it isn’t new anymore, and either think of it fondly or with cringe lol. It becomes a part of me in a way. I was also obsessed with anime when I was 13-15, then stopped watching it, just reading manga, then picking it back up again when I was 16/17, but thankfully in a non-weeb way lol and still watch it to this day. I’ve also always had short bursts of inspirations for fictional writing basically over the course of my entire life, mostly for fantasy.

8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

A: I like imagining I’m in a completely different world, and might stumble across something fantastical like a fairy or something lol. I think people-watching is also one of my favourite things to do, wondering why these people are also at this particular place if it’s in a place where there’s loads of people. But I also enjoy learning tid-bits about each place, even if it’s something I sadly don’t end up remembering. If I could travel anywhere I would probably learn the minimum for each language of the country I would wish to visit, just so I don’t end up being arrested for completely miscommunicating or something else extreme like that lol.

9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

A: Like most people I desire many things, simple and complex. Above all though, I think I desire to be someone who makes others feel happy, because that’s when I’m the happiest. I’m not very ambitious but at the same time I’d love to be a fantasy author with a book series that people would love and fairly criticise so that I can do better. I think the second desire comes from the fact I definitely have an overactive imagination and all the stories I’ve consumed from all forms of media have fuelled that imagination and also inspired me.

10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

A: I believed I was INFP then took cognitive functions test, and my top results were always INFJ so I'm very confused about what my real cognitive functions are. I think INFP generally appeals to me the most, since it's the one I felt I always related to most, but still I'm not completely sure...

*Thank you for reading if you’ve read all this, if not, sorry for bothering you ^_^*


----------



## emrys

Here are some of my answers. I've been torn between INFP and INTP for a loooong time, but I'm starting to wonder if I might be neither of those things. 

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

The first thing is that I'm just in my late teens, which I have heard can make results inconclusive for personality tests because most people don't really have a set personality this early on in life. On the other hand, some people use MBTI in a developmental manner so age shouldn't be much of an issue. My doctors also tell me that I exhibit signs of depression and anxiety (although I have never been formally diagnosed), so this might have some influence on my answers. The pandemic has had a pretty big effect on my mental state as well. People that are mentally ill or just aren't in a good spot can often be mistyped as INFPs, so that could be part of why INFP seems like an obvious choice for me. 

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

I'm pretty quiet, first of all. I think I am constantly adjusting myself to my environment because I do care about what people think of me, if I'm being honest, and I don't want to come off too strong or too weak. However, I try not to go too far with that and get really close with the people or environments that I have to force myself into out of fear that this will lead to me living some kind of lie. 
Another thing I notice is that at my best I am always looking forwards, and at my worst I am always looking back. As someone in their teen years, many of my peers are looking for ways to get a quick rush through alcohol, drugs, or sex, but I don't see the appeal of going out of my way to indulge in these things because they might have negative impacts on me in the future. I would much rather be with a small group of people that I care about a lot or be in a long-lasting, healthy relationship instead of going to huge parties or have lots of one night stands (this doesn't mean that I don't like big parties or outings, I actually love loud concerts and mosh pits. I just prefer smaller settings over these larger settings). When I have too much free time, I tend to get stressed out and agitated until I find something that I can do. This is a big issue because even though having down time makes me anxious, doing work that I don't actually love or doesn't seem to be making an impact on anything stresses me out just as much. None of us have a lot of time on this planet, so I try to make sure that everything I do matters. I hate the fact that I can't do everything I want to do in my short amount of time alive, but it's just something I have to accept.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

I'm not really sure how to answer this, but I have been told that I'm a natural born leader. I come from a school and area where most people aim pretty low for their goals in the future, so I usually have to step up and take control because no one else is willing to and this might be why I get told this so much. If someone else is willing to step up, I would gladly let them do so. My personality type also lines up well with the type 6 enneagram, but this could just be because I can easily become anxious. When I am not stressed, I think I am usually more relaxed and energetic. In group projects, I am always the person that runs it. I'm also always trying to figure out the causation of things, be them social, physical, or mental. 

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

So here is a list of things that people have used to describe me:

When I worked at a summer camp, I would always be the one left with the younger campers because I had a "calming energy." I totally see where they're coming from with this, but I don't know if I would use this description myself. In most settings, I trust myself to solve it somehow or at least endure it. Either that, or they're just seeing my apathy.
I have been told by many people that I come off as distant or like I live in my own world most of the time. I read quite a lot and spend a large amount of time learning about theoretical concepts or things that don't matter to a lot of people (like astronomy or the worldbuilding of an obscure series)
One of the greatest compliments I have ever received was in my freshman year at a Model UN conference. I had sat back and been quiet for the majority of the conference, but when the time came around to start writing resolutions and persuading people to vote on them, someone said that my value and intellect was "quiet yet fierce." For the entire time that I had been sitting quietly, I had been gathering notes on what other delegates had said and connecting them to my own research. This came in handy when persuading individuals and helped us write really good speeches.
My friends have a very different view on me compared to people that don't know me as well. When I am with my friends, I usually let my more vulnerable side show and I am more clumsy and let myself loose. They still tell me that I think too much and say that I am very "chill," but they are also aware that I can be chaotic and a dense sometimes.

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

I think my life balances order and chaos. I'm one of those people that has spaces that look like a mess to outsiders, but are very organized to me. I don't have a super strong preference between order or chaos. I think I could work fine in either of them, but order definitely makes things easier. However, chaos is very stimulating and keeps me on my toes. In the end, it really depends on my mood when it comes to order and chaos. 

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Both. All ideas revolve around core concepts, but these ideas around these core concepts can also lead to new gateways. When exploring ideas, we inevitably open new gateways to ideas that help us expand on the core concepts. I believe I might have an issue of getting side tracked when doing research because when I hear about one thing, I immediately ask questions about that thing even if they might be insignificant, and then that sets me on hour long Wikipedia dives that abandon the first task. 

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

I can definitely be obsessive. If I really like something, it might be the only thing I can think of for months and I have to physically restrain myself from bringing it up in conversations. Usually, this subject can be anything from a new scientific discovery, a language, or a story. I try to take what I learn from these things and connect them to things later in life. 

8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Traveling isn't a necessity for me, but I absolutely do not like to stay in one place because it can make me feel stagnant. If I do stay in one place, I like it to be a large city where lots of stuff is going on. I think this is why quarantine has been so difficult for me. Doing international travel is an interesting experience for me as well because I like to hear the languages that people speak abroad. When I do travel, I usually prefer it to be with a few of my close friends. 

9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

Like travel, I do aspire for prestige and high goals, but they aren't a necessity for me. Although I think me saying that they are not a necessity could just be me trying to stay realistic and emotionally prepare myself in the case that I do not achieve prestige or anything great with my life. If I don't manage to do something meaningful with my life, I am doing to die a very, very disappointed person. Every second I live, I am trying to improve myself to reach my goal. I don't know what my goal is, and I kind of like it that why. It means that no matter how good I might become, I will always be pushing myself to higher standards. If I could do anything, I would like to understand the universe on a greater cosmological scale, which is why I plan to study the space sciences in my higher education. 

10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

Nearly every test I take says INFP or INTP, but I am weary about those results because I don't think that personality tests are always the most accurate. However, self typing clearly hasn't worked out for me because I think I use every function to some degree, but I can't figure out which ones I use most. Occasionally, I have thought that I could even be a sensor, but it could also just be that I have Se as my trickster function because I have these thoughts when I am stressed out.


----------



## The Last

I will get to the one after this later.



bowren said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> A: An open-minded person definitely. *I’m usually a listener unless I feel like I have something of value to say on whatever topic is being talked about, but most of the time I don’t, lol.* I also have always been very shy and awkward. I was kinda weird throughout my time in school, because I never felt like I belonged. There were a couple groups and a few people I would talk to for long periods of time without really hanging out with the others at the same time. I got fed up with feeling like I could never have a true friend to talk to, being that silent kid who hung at the back of these groups, feeling like I wasn’t wanted and that I wasn’t good enough for them. I felt too afraid to open up, because whenever I slightly did, it was brushed over. So I decided to not hang out with anyone anymore lol, because I didn’t want people to feel as if they had to talk to me, and I felt like the only thing I did was drag them down.


This is a thing sensors seem to say. Not every sensor says that, but I've found that the people who have this frame of mind also answer like sensors.




> After that, it gave me a lot of time to consider what everyone was feeling around me from an outside perspective, rather than seeing one side of the story or being influenced by resentful people who want to stir typical high-school drama. I was also raised by my solo Dad who didn’t want to force his personal views on me (and my brother) and wanted us to make our own decisions, which I think made me a lot more considerate for sure. I think I also am a product of being around people with much stronger opinions than me, since I usually try to help people say what they mean or meant, giving suggestions or implications of how what they said may have affected the other person. Or giving a person the space for what they want to say rather than saying it for them, and helping resolve fights that I believe I can help with. I will say I feel most like myself when I’m on my own, even if I do enjoy talking with people sometimes.


very apparently introverted and feeling




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> A: I think compared to most people in my life at least, I’m very passive. If I was a fictional character, I would be really boring lol. I believe I’m very self-aware and aware of others. One thing I think that does strongly distinguish me from others though is my hate for hatred, which is obviously very hypocritical of me. But I suppose I see no reason to hold hate for things, or for other people when it just puts you in a bad frame of mind, makes you think more negatively about everything in general. I think I’ve always been a naturally non-hateful person, but I think it’s natural to be angry and have other negative emotions, so I suppose what I really dislike is how most people seem to thrive on hate, or the culmination of hatred which is conflict.


It seems like you are very strongly a feeler and introverted so just on that I would guess you are an Introverted Feeler. It doesn't seem like judgement plays a bigger role for you than perception which seems to be confused or not really a big part.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> A: Many people in my life have told me I’m way kinder than the average person, but I don’t know if I believe that or not, just due to my insecurities. I’d like to think I’m nice at least lol. I’m also described as oversensitive and naïve, which I definitely acknowledge. I mean, I can’t watch pro horse racing since I just imagine horrible scenarios of what the horses or humans would go through if there was an accident, and that usually overwhelms me. Or a documentary that involves a predator hunting baby animals, or horror games/movies (which I refuse to _ever_ play/watch). But I don’t think that means I can’t watch stuff that is horrific, since I watch anime/read manga which can be quite gruesome. My family also tells me I overthink way too much, which I do agree with to a certain extent, considering when they suggest something for me to do out of my comfort zone, I end up thinking up many scenarios that seem entirely plausible to me, but seem like stupid excuses to them, which I feel bad for giving in the first place.


More definite feeler stuff. I kind of get the impression that you are very far into Fi without having developed your Se or Ne yet.




> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> A: I suppose I think of it in the most literal sense of things being in order, such as books being put away in alphabetical order or some other form of organising. And then with chaos I imagine the countries that are at war, and the effects that has had on all the people who have to deal with the consequences they didn’t deserve. I’m not in a country that’s at war so the closest thing to chaotic in my life is probably my bedroom, with the only thing which is organised being my bookshelf. I do enjoy organizing and cleaning up the house because it is rewarding, but my bedroom has always been exempt from that, and I find it mentally difficult to push myself to tidy/clean my room. So aka laziness lol.
> 
> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> A: I can see them as both I suppose, I can imagine myself taking two ideas that revolve around a core concept, then leaving one as the same because it doesn’t need to change, and then for the other I may think of something to develop it.
> 
> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> A: For sure. I was obsessed with Harry Potter growing up as a child, both the movies and books and was probably known as the Harry Potter nerd in my first year of high school lol. Even though I technically move on from something, I feel like I’ll always remember something once I’ve put a lot of my time into it, even if it isn’t new anymore, and either think of it fondly or with cringe lol. It becomes a part of me in a way. I was also obsessed with anime when I was 13-15, then stopped watching it, just reading manga, then picking it back up again when I was 16/17, but thankfully in a non-weeb way lol and still watch it to this day. I’ve also always had short bursts of inspirations for fictional writing basically over the course of my entire life, mostly for fantasy.


These 3 questions should paint a clear picture of your perception. What I'm looking for is someone who either takes the experience and forces it into a subjective mold, or if it is someone who just wants to become the experience in front of them. I would say stereotypically you answer like a P. There isn't anything that directly says S or N in these questions. However, answer 6 sounds like a sensor answer.




> 8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> A: I like imagining I’m in a completely different world, and might stumble across something fantastical like a fairy or something lol. I think people-watching is also one of my favourite things to do, wondering why these people are also at this particular place if it’s in a place where there’s loads of people. But I also enjoy learning tid-bits about each place, even if it’s something I sadly don’t end up remembering. If I could travel anywhere I would probably learn the minimum for each language of the country I would wish to visit, just so I don’t end up being arrested for completely miscommunicating or something else extreme like that lol.
> 
> 9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> A: Like most people I desire many things, simple and complex. Above all though, I think I desire to be someone who makes others feel happy, because that’s when I’m the happiest. I’m not very ambitious but at the same time I’d love to be a fantasy author with a book series that people would love and fairly criticise so that I can do better. I think the second desire comes from the fact I definitely have an overactive imagination and all the stories I’ve consumed from all forms of media have fuelled that imagination and also inspired me.
> 
> 10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> A: I believed I was INFP then took cognitive functions test, and my top results were always INFJ so I'm very confused about what my real cognitive functions are. I think INFP generally appeals to me the most, since it's the one I felt I always related to most, but still I'm not completely sure...
> 
> *Thank you for reading if you’ve read all this, if not, sorry for bothering you ^_^*


I_FP. It's pretty hard to say. It was pretty obvious reading your answers that you had read up on INFP and had been defining yourself by it. I don't think you were trying to manipulate me to give you an answer, but it's very easy to get scored as INFP (largely an N bias and the P almost just means you said you were lazy according to testing MBTI) and then read about the typical day-dreamy, open-minded peacemaker thing they put that could kind of be applied to any introvert with feeling. I would guess ISFP for you just as my own guess.

Like I can take a quote from an MBTI website and you pretty much couldn't tell me if that was an ISFP or INFP descriptor.

"It is this type more than any of the others whose style it is to stand by another person (or plant or animal), with no intention to influence it, criticize it, or change it—perhaps not even to interact with it—only to be in its presence."

As I say in every one of these answers is that you should check Psychological Types for Se and Ne. Then try and argue with yourself the traits you see in yourself that would say are impossible for the other type to be. Like can Se be open-minded? Or can Ne not like something beautiful. There can be a bit of overlap. Both will seize something with intensity then move on. Qualities I generally try to find are that of becoming the opportunity or the general experience. If you are someone that seems to be the first to things all the time by virtue of seeing the opportunities others don't see, then you would be an Ne. In your hobbies you mentioned obsessing over things which are fairly mainstream and have been since before you were born. Another Ne trait would be that of seeing something as becoming something else. This is part of question 6. Everything just exists, but Ne see the mutability of things. That you can come to something, change it up, and leave when you have changed it and extracted all the variables of it is something particular to Ne. None of this seemed to be present in your answers. Those are some things to consider.


----------



## The Last

emrys said:


> Here are some of my answers. I've been torn between INFP and INTP for a loooong time, but I'm starting to wonder if I might be neither of those things.
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> The first thing is that I'm just in my late teens, which I have heard can make results inconclusive for personality tests because most people don't really have a set personality this early on in life. On the other hand, some people use MBTI in a developmental manner so age shouldn't be much of an issue. My doctors also tell me that I exhibit signs of depression and anxiety (although I have never been formally diagnosed), so this might have some influence on my answers. The pandemic has had a pretty big effect on my mental state as well. People that are mentally ill or just aren't in a good spot can often be mistyped as INFPs, so that could be part of why INFP seems like an obvious choice for me.


Jung says Introverted Feeling is prone to melancholy is probably why, but yeah any type could be depressed depending on the factors.




> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I'm pretty quiet, first of all. I think I am constantly adjusting myself to my environment because I do care about what people think of me, if I'm being honest, and I don't want to come off too strong or too weak. However, I try not to go too far with that and get really close with the people or environments that I have to force myself into out of fear that this will lead to me living some kind of lie.
> Another thing I notice is that at my best I am always looking forwards, and at my worst I am always looking back. As someone in their teen years, many of my peers are looking for ways to get a quick rush through alcohol, drugs, or sex, but I don't see the appeal of going out of my way to indulge in these things because they might have negative impacts on me in the future. I would much rather be with a small group of people that I care about a lot or be in a long-lasting, healthy relationship instead of going to huge parties or have lots of one night stands (this doesn't mean that I don't like big parties or outings, I actually love loud concerts and mosh pits. I just prefer smaller settings over these larger settings). When I have too much free time, I tend to get stressed out and agitated until I find something that I can do. This is a big issue because even though having down time makes me anxious, doing work that I don't actually love or doesn't seem to be making an impact on anything stresses me out just as much. None of us have a lot of time on this planet, so I try to make sure that everything I do matters. I hate the fact that I can't do everything I want to do in my short amount of time alive, but it's just something I have to accept.


All I can get out of this is you are probably introverted.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> I'm not really sure how to answer this, but I have been told that I'm a natural born leader. I come from a school and area where most people aim pretty low for their goals in the future, so I usually have to step up and take control because no one else is willing to and this might be why I get told this so much. If someone else is willing to step up, I would gladly let them do so. My personality type also lines up well with the type 6 enneagram, but this could just be because I can easily become anxious. When I am not stressed, I think I am usually more relaxed and energetic. In group projects, I am always the person that runs it. I'm also always trying to figure out the causation of things, be them social, physical, or mental.


This sounds like _NTJ or at least Te. I'm not super big on Enneagram, but I'm fairly certain 6 relates more to Js than INTP or INFP. I really don't see those as being 6's in particular.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> So here is a list of things that people have used to describe me:
> 
> When I worked at a summer camp, I would always be the one left with the younger campers because I had a "calming energy." I totally see where they're coming from with this, but I don't know if I would use this description myself. In most settings, I trust myself to solve it somehow or at least endure it. Either that, or they're just seeing my apathy.
> I have been told by many people that I come off as distant or like I live in my own world most of the time. I read quite a lot and spend a large amount of time learning about theoretical concepts or things that don't matter to a lot of people (like astronomy or the worldbuilding of an obscure series)
> One of the greatest compliments I have ever received was in my freshman year at a Model UN conference. I had sat back and been quiet for the majority of the conference, but when the time came around to start writing resolutions and persuading people to vote on them, someone said that my value and intellect was "quiet yet fierce." For the entire time that I had been sitting quietly, I had been gathering notes on what other delegates had said and connecting them to my own research. This came in handy when persuading individuals and helped us write really good speeches.
> My friends have a very different view on me compared to people that don't know me as well. When I am with my friends, I usually let my more vulnerable side show and I am more clumsy and let myself loose. They still tell me that I think too much and say that I am very "chill," but they are also aware that I can be chaotic and a dense sometimes.


INT



> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> I think my life balances order and chaos. I'm one of those people that has spaces that look like a mess to outsiders, but are very organized to me. I don't have a super strong preference between order or chaos. I think I could work fine in either of them, but order definitely makes things easier. However, chaos is very stimulating and keeps me on my toes. In the end, it really depends on my mood when it comes to order and chaos.


This is weird because you don't answer this like an INTP would, but you also don't answer this like an INTJ would. Where INTP might have some verbose way of putting it, INTJ's are more on the direct side. Usually I__Js favor order very strongly though. But throughout this you seem like a fairly direct judgment kind of person. Also, so far I've gotten no clue that you would be an Fi.




> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> Both. *All ideas revolve around core concepts,* but these ideas around these core concepts can also lead to new gateways. *When exploring ideas, we inevitably open new gateways to ideas that help us expand on the core concepts*. I believe I might have an issue of getting side tracked when doing research because when I hear about one thing, I immediately ask questions about that thing even if they might be insignificant, and then that sets me on hour long Wikipedia dives that abandon the first task.


You say both, but you actually picked the first. This explanation tells me you are filling out a subjective puzzle in your head which is how the ideas revolve around a core. Ideas don't have to fit into any mold other than the mold someone gives them. You say in exploring the new potential of something it comes back to a core inner concept of how it works. This sounds to me like introverted intuition, not extraverted. For INTP you would have subjective judgments that you are trying to reveal in whatever you are looking at, which would be the Ti. The Ne part would be that things just exists. There isn't a greater constellation things have to revolve around because that defeats the lateral thinking element of Ne, which is that anything could be anything.




> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> I can definitely be obsessive. If I really like something, it might be the only thing I can think of for months and I have to physically restrain myself from bringing it up in conversations. Usually, this subject can be anything from a new scientific discovery, a language, or a story. I try to take what I learn from these things and connect them to things later in life.


This running theme of constantly trying to connect ideas to each other is much more Ni than Ne.




> 8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> Traveling isn't a necessity for me, but I absolutely do not like to stay in one place because it can make me feel stagnant. If I do stay in one place, I like it to be a large city where lots of stuff is going on. I think this is why quarantine has been so difficult for me. Doing international travel is an interesting experience for me as well because I like to hear the languages that people speak abroad. When I do travel, I usually prefer it to be with a few of my close friends.
> 
> 9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> Like travel, I do aspire for prestige and high goals, but they aren't a necessity for me. Although I think me saying that they are not a necessity could just be me trying to stay realistic and emotionally prepare myself in the case that I do not achieve prestige or anything great with my life. If I don't manage to do something meaningful with my life, I am doing to die a very, very disappointed person. Every second I live, I am trying to improve myself to reach my goal. I don't know what my goal is, and I kind of like it that why. It means that no matter how good I might become, I will always be pushing myself to higher standards. If I could do anything, I would like to understand the universe on a greater cosmological scale, which is why I plan to study the space sciences in my higher education.
> 
> 10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> Nearly every test I take says INFP or INTP, but I am weary about those results because I don't think that personality tests are always the most accurate. However, self typing clearly hasn't worked out for me because I think I use every function to some degree, but I can't figure out which ones I use most. Occasionally, I have thought that I could even be a sensor, but it could also just be that I have Se as my trickster function because I have these thoughts when I am stressed out.


I'm pretty sure you are an INTJ. You are for sure not an INFP, and I really don't think INTP. You are way too direct to be INTP. I've had many arguments with different INTPs and I've observed them and they are very much constantly in a state of not wanting to commit to a thing. Even when they commit to it, if you poke it it changes or disappears. Things become explanations of explanations with no final conclusion to come to. That's sort of how Ti works. Your interests are in very conclusive fields. Like astronomy and cosmology are concrete. You can view them and measure them and use a formula. The other thing that comes up a lot in your questionnaire is the interconnection of everything. If I had to guess the other type you could be if not INTJ it would be ENTJ. I would suggest getting a copy of Psychological Types as opposed to going with the socionics explanations. Jung is a much better source for his own concepts and I think given what you say in this questionnaire you would probably want to read the whole book.[/quote][/quote]


----------



## schwarzebiene

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

So, where do I start. 19 years old young woman who wants to find her personality type so bad. I've been diagnosed with bipolar disorder at 14 and have taken medications since three months ago. I'm currently clean but smoking weed everyday, now included, so keep that in mind. Also, I've been in an hypomaniac state for two months, so I'm in a very "high-energy-high-everyhing" state. Also something to keep in mind. And english is not my native language, so I'll try my best to be as clear as possible.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

I would say I'm a very complicated person (and many people who know me think the same). I am outgoing, talkative, "a fun person to be aroud", confident most of the times, but very self conscious sometimes. I cry a lot, I laugh a lot, I get irritated a lot and sometimes angry (but NEVER using violence against other people. I would rather hurt myself). I like people, I like different points of view, I like discussion but I'm not very good at keeping myself distanced from things I care about, so I usually end up getting too invested in the discussion for anyone to bare it. Because of that, I can look very irritated in certain environments, but despite that, I always try to search for a good environment (nice people, nice vibe, nice topics...) and if there is no good environment, I'll try and make one. I've been considered charimatic because of this: I usually don't mind taking the spotlight for a bit, but I also don't want everything to revolve around me (but also, ANXIETY), so I would probably be the one who encourages the shy guys into joining the conversation. Other days, tho, I'm more on the introvert side, and I prefer way more having some alone time with myself, doing some creative stuff I enjoy or taking care of myself and my body. I know, it's getting long. But there's a lot to say! 
People often say I'm creative. I always do something that has to do with arts and crafts: I sew, draw, crochet, paint, bookbind and probably every crafty thing you can think of, Ive tried and probably liked. That is why I can jump from spending months just working and seeing friends, without spending time alone, and other months just in my house doing some creative shit and seeing my fiends four/five times a week (which is a very small amount of time, me being a very social person).
I enjoy every type of art that involves performing, and love the concept of performance itself. In my eyes, everything I (and we) do is a performance, and I like performing well. I like attention, but not in a needy way, more like I like attracting attention, which is also why I tend to dress in a very eccentric way (been doing it since I was 15 or something) and now people in my life connect that particular style to me. I'M WRITING TOO MUCH I KNOW SORRY NEXT QUESTION

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

I mostly answered this question previously (bc, overwriting), but I would say that the reason people come to me is usually not the reason they end up staying for. What I mean by this, is that I usually often people for my personality, smartness, and sometimes looks, but they end up staying because under this social mask there's a loving, sweet, kind person. I've never been violent towards people (or animals, vegetarian, if that is a thing to note), and I just love true feelings and spontaneity, and if I care about you, I will try to protect you at all costs (that is way I can get very invested in relationships too). 
Ok now I kinda think I'm totally missing the point of the questions, so sorry for oversharing, but I feel like typing myself has been a journey, so I want all details to be considered. 

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Woah, depends. I can enjoy superficially and temporarily knowing people, so sometimes I wear the social mask we were talking about before, and I feel in those moments I can just be perceived as over the top and nothing else. I care way too much about how other people perceive me, so I'll usually try to impress anyone that I feel a vibe with, and let them get to know me better.
In general, I think I'm still on the path of understanding myself and don't think anyone perceives me as I actually perceive myself, because anyone knows me like I know myself.

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

I dunno. Anyone who knows me would probably say my life is chaos and I take big impulsive risks, but I don't perceive this as chaos. We could say that the only perception of order and chaos I have, is "order" when I'm in hypomaniac state, and "chaos" everyhing else (depression, anxiety, so nothing to do with my personality)

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
New ideas. Always. Ideas change, evolve, mix and separate. I don't think I'll ever be able to say which ideas I'll have in ten years.

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
I usually get very invested in topics and as soon as I get a certain knowledge about the topic, I will get to know another one, and the cycle is neverending. BUT, I always remember the knowledge I learned, and always keep up with the topics I most care about (and the list is updated everyday: extremely curious person here)

8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Traveling full time is my ultimate dream. I love cultures, people (again), languages, places, stuff. As I've said two lines before, I'm EXTREMELY cuoious, and that makes me a good traveler. I've traveled quite a bit in my short life, without much money, but with a lot of energy. I enjoy planned trips, but my ultimate choice are roadtrips. Or backpacking. I want to see new things, and when I've seen them, I want to see more new things. I'm the one who hitchhikes to reach a place, and meanwhile manages to keep in contact with the people that pick me up if the vibe is there. As of places, I don't care. Can be 100km or 100000000km from home, as soon as it's something new, count me in.
Because of my love for travel, I like learning languages and can currently speak 4, 3 of them learned from school, internet and trips.

9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
I dunno. I want to be happy... very basic, I know. Success and wealth could be for me, but I would probably donate the money I don't need to charity or try and use my money to change something in the world. I want to change the world, but still don't know how to do it... 

10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

I've been doing MBTI tests since I was 13 and always turned INFP, but the more I grow the more I doubt it. The mental health issues really make it hard to define where my personality ends and my disorder starts, so I dunno... Please, try and make things clear for me, this could be my chance to finally know my type once and for all.

WOAH I'VE TALKED ABOUT MYSELF A LOT SORRY and by the way thanks, what you're doing is amazing!


----------



## The Last

schwarzebiene said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I would say I'm a very complicated person (and many people who know me think the same). I am outgoing, talkative, "a fun person to be aroud", confident most of the times, but very self conscious sometimes. I cry a lot, I laugh a lot, I get irritated a lot and sometimes angry (but NEVER using violence against other people. I would rather hurt myself). I like people, I like different points of view, I like discussion but I'm not very good at keeping myself distanced from things I care about, so I usually end up getting too invested in the discussion for anyone to bare it. Because of that, I can look very irritated in certain environments, but despite that, I always try to search for a good environment (nice people, nice vibe, nice topics...) and if there is no good environment, I'll try and make one. I've been considered charimatic because of this: I usually don't mind taking the spotlight for a bit, but I also don't want everything to revolve around me (but also, ANXIETY), so I would probably be the one who encourages the shy guys into joining the conversation. Other days, tho, I'm more on the introvert side, and I prefer way more having some alone time with myself, doing some creative stuff I enjoy or taking care of myself and my body. I know, it's getting long. But there's a lot to say!
> People often say I'm creative. I always do something that has to do with arts and crafts: I sew, draw, crochet, paint, bookbind and probably every crafty thing you can think of, Ive tried and probably liked. That is why I can jump from spending months just working and seeing friends, without spending time alone, and other months just in my house doing some creative shit and seeing my fiends four/five times a week (which is a very small amount of time, me being a very social person).
> I enjoy every type of art that involves performing, and love the concept of performance itself. In my eyes, everything I (and we) do is a performance, and I like performing well. I like attention, but not in a needy way, more like I like attracting attention, which is also why I tend to dress in a very eccentric way (been doing it since I was 15 or something) and now people in my life connect that particular style to me. I'M WRITING TOO MUCH I KNOW SORRY NEXT QUESTION


Perception of complexity vs actual complexity is something you should consider when evaluating yourself as complicated. You haven't said anything complicated. Like there isn't anything about you that isn't impossible to explain or particular rare as of what you have listed. You are a young adult girl with mental health issues and taking various drugs. Overall, this seems like ISFP to me. The whole performance art and everything revolving around it sounds pretty Se to me.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> I mostly answered this question previously (bc, overwriting), but I would say that the reason people come to me is usually not the reason they end up staying for. What I mean by this, is that I usually often people for my personality, smartness, and sometimes looks, but they end up staying because under this social mask there's a loving, sweet, kind person. I've never been violent towards people (or animals, vegetarian, if that is a thing to note), and I just love true feelings and spontaneity, and if I care about you, I will try to protect you at all costs (that is way I can get very invested in relationships too).
> Ok now I kinda think I'm totally missing the point of the questions, so sorry for oversharing, but I feel like typing myself has been a journey, so I want all details to be considered.


Describing your demeanor as a social mask definitely confirms the Fi.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> Woah, depends. I can enjoy superficially and temporarily knowing people, so sometimes I wear the social mask we were talking about before, and I feel in those moments I can just be perceived as over the top and nothing else. I care way too much about how other people perceive me, so I'll usually try to impress anyone that I feel a vibe with, and let them get to know me better.
> In general, I think I'm still on the path of understanding myself and don't think anyone perceives me as I actually perceive myself, because anyone knows me like I know myself.


Fi again




> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> New ideas. Always. Ideas change, evolve, mix and separate. I don't think I'll ever be able to say which ideas I'll have in ten years.


Se or Ne




> 8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> Traveling full time is my ultimate dream. I love cultures, people (again), languages, places, stuff. As I've said two lines before, I'm EXTREMELY cuoious, and that makes me a good traveler. I've traveled quite a bit in my short life, without much money, but with a lot of energy. I enjoy planned trips, but my ultimate choice are roadtrips. Or backpacking. I want to see new things, and when I've seen them, I want to see more new things. I'm the one who hitchhikes to reach a place, and meanwhile manages to keep in contact with the people that pick me up if the vibe is there. As of places, I don't care. Can be 100km or 100000000km from home, as soon as it's something new, count me in.
> Because of my love for travel, I like learning languages and can currently speak 4, 3 of them learned from school, internet and trips.
> 
> 9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> I dunno. I want to be happy... very basic, I know. Success and wealth could be for me, but I would probably donate the money I don't need to charity or try and use my money to change something in the world. I want to change the world, but still don't know how to do it...
> 
> 10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I've been doing MBTI tests since I was 13 and always turned INFP, but the more I grow the more I doubt it. The mental health issues really make it hard to define where my personality ends and my disorder starts, so I dunno... Please, try and make things clear for me, this could be my chance to finally know my type once and for all.
> 
> WOAH I'VE TALKED ABOUT MYSELF A LOT SORRY and by the way thanks, what you're doing is amazing!


I definitely think ISFP, because



> I enjoy every type of art that involves performing, and love the concept of performance itself. In my eyes, everything I (and we) do is a performance, and I like performing well. I like attention, but not in a needy way, more like I like attracting attention, which is also why I tend to dress in a very eccentric way (been doing it since I was 15 or something) and now people in my life connect that particular style to me.


sounds a lot like extraverted sensing where a lot of the other things sound like they could be Ne or Se


Se in Psychological Types
"His whole aim is concrete enjoyment, and his morality is
oriented accordingly. Indeed, true enjoyment has its own special morality,
its own moderation and lawfulness, its own unselfishness and willingness
to make sacrifices. It by no means follows that he is just sensual or gross,
for he may differentiate his sensation to the finest pitch of aesthetic purity
without ever deviating from his principle of concrete sensation however
abstract his sensations may be."

"On the lower levels, this type is the lover of tangible reality, with little
inclination for reflection and no desire to dominate. To feel the object, to
have sensations and if possible enjoy them—that is his constant aim. He is
by no means unlovable; on the contrary, his lively capacity for enjoyment
makes him very good company; he is usually a jolly fellow, and sometimes
a refined aesthete."


----------



## jimmy000000

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

No, not really I think I'm in the right stage of mind. 

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

Ummm, I don't really know. That's kinda why I'm trying to find my type. I can tell you I'm not that self-aware though. 

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Hmm I guess I can be quiet sometimes so I guess that. Other than that I don't really distinguish myself from other people, I don't really care about that (I think).

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

I used to think of myself as outgoing, until my parents told me otherwise lol. I also thought I would be good at persuading people, until people told me otherwise too. 

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

I like order WAY more than chaos, I don't like it when its chaotic anywhere. When everybody gets out of control I just want to get away from that place. Like why do we have to be like that? We should solve problems in a humane matter and not in chaos. I guess this manifests in my life as I don't act up about things just to bring chaos. I can act up though if I think something should be changed, and sometimes I keep it to myself. I wish I say these thing out loud more though. 

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

I think I see ideas as gateways to new ideas. 

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

I can be obsessive about topics but only for a little while, I don't drop the topic after I'm not obsessing over it though. I think I drop topics if I find something more interesting I think though. For example after I find my type I think I won't drop mbti completely, there can always be more stuff to learn, and new memes to laugh at, haha.

8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

I think I like travelling I mean I moved to a whole to country and adapted just fine, if I could travel anywhere I might go and travel once a year to a new place.

9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I don't have the slightest clue. I want to become a lawyer.

10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

I think I am an IXTX type because those were the types I got when I first took these tests. I think maybe ISTJ because of the first cognitive function test, but I could see ISFJ too. I think the types that appeal to me are EXTJS and EXFJS because they are outgoing and hardworking.


----------



## The Last

jimmy000000 said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> Ummm, I don't really know. That's kinda why I'm trying to find my type. I can tell you I'm not that self-aware though.


I've heard this like 2 other times and both times turned out to be ISTJ.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> Hmm I guess I can be quiet sometimes so I guess that. Other than that I don't really distinguish myself from other people, I don't really care about that (I think).


Probably introverted. Interesting to say you don't think about that. I guess it depends why you don't distinguish yourself.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> I used to think of myself as outgoing, until my parents told me otherwise lol. I also thought I would be good at persuading people, until people told me otherwise too.


One thing is for sure is that you are extremely simple in presentation. So I'm pretty certain you are I_TJ or Te in some way.




> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> I like order WAY more than chaos, I don't like it when its chaotic anywhere. When everybody gets out of control I just want to get away from that place. Like why do we have to be like that? We should solve problems in a humane matter and not in chaos. I guess this manifests in my life as I don't act up about things just to bring chaos. I can act up though if I think something should be changed, and sometimes I keep it to myself. I wish I say these thing out loud more though.


This is a typical I__J response but particularly sounds like an ISTJ stereotype in general of being extremely averse to chaos.




> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> I think I see ideas as gateways to new ideas.


Okay, this I'm going to need an elaboration on, because this sounds like the opposite of what I was expecting after the last answer.




> 8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> I think I like travelling I mean I moved to a whole to country and adapted just fine, if I could travel anywhere I might go and travel once a year to a new place.


If all else you still answer everything as straightforwardly as possible.




> 9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> I don't have the slightest clue. I want to become a lawyer.


Law is an extremely Te field. The entire concept is based in Te. It's all arguments other people have made and decided on and referring to those and appealing to those with very little room for subjective input. I know some people like to play the lawyer who is sneaky and manipulative, but you don't seem to be that type.




> 10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I think I am an IXTX type because those were the types I got when I first took these tests. I think maybe ISTJ because of the first cognitive function test, but I could see ISFJ too. I think the types that appeal to me are EXTJS and EXFJS because they are outgoing and hardworking.


I think ISTJ as well. You kind of stereotypically answer like one anyway in that everything is extremely simple and you kind of seem like you are not an Ni. Everything you say is incredibly stoic and leaves little room for subjective interpretation. Answer 6 threw me off a bit, because it was the answer an Ne would give, though in answering it you answered it like an ISTJ, so that was funny.


----------



## Jonesjim98

.


----------



## jimmy000000

I've heard this like 2 other times and both times turned out to be ISTJ.


Huh, interesting, must be an ISTJ thing.

Okay, this I'm going to need an elaboration on, because this sounds like the opposite of what I was expecting after the last answer.


I'm quite un-open to new ideas, but sometimes, I realise, when I'm saying something and someone points something out, it takes me to a new realisation, that maybe there's a more productive way. So yes I do think ideas can get to new ideas which were better than the previous ones. It usually takes someone else to point it out to me though. I do have trouble opening up to things I consider "weird", and it may take awhile for me to get use to it and think "Hey, this isn't so bad!". Which makes me have mixed ideas towards Ne. I think it would be quite common for people to do this with their inferior function.


Law is an extremely Te field. The entire concept is based in Te. It's all arguments other people have made and decided on and referring to those and appealing to those with very little room for subjective input. I know some people like to play the lawyer who is sneaky and manipulative, but you don't seem to be that type.

Yeah, no way can I be the sneaky and manipulative lawyer.


I think ISTJ as well. You kind of stereotypically answer like one anyway in that everything is extremely simple and you kind of seem like you are not an Ni. Everything you say is incredibly stoic and leaves little room for subjective interpretation.


Yeah, one of the only things I really knew is that I didn't use Ni, I don't get the whole "hunches" and "gut feelings" and kinda thought it was some sort of magic that you guys had. I guess this could be since Ni is my demon function.


----------



## The Last

Jonesjim98 said:


> ...


INFP


----------



## The Last

jimmy000000 said:


> I'm quite un-open to new ideas, but sometimes, I realise, when I'm saying something and someone points something out, it takes me to a new realisation, that maybe there's a more productive way. So yes I do think ideas can get to new ideas which were better than the previous ones. It usually takes someone else to point it out to me though. I do have trouble opening up to things I consider "weird", and it may take awhile for me to get use to it and think "Hey, this isn't so bad!". Which makes me have mixed ideas towards Ne. I think it would be quite common for people to do this with their inferior function.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, one of the only things I really knew is that I didn't use Ni, I don't get the whole "hunches" and "gut feelings" and kinda thought it was some sort of magic that you guys had. I guess this could be since Ni is my demon function.


I think you would enjoy reading Si in Psychological Types. You kind of dance around the ideas he's talking about in this. So the way the Superior-Inferior relationship works is that in operating in one direction, Si, your unconscious has to balance it out with the opposite, Ne. But the way Ne acts in the mind of an Si superior is that of an "archaic, primitive, and animalistic nature". Depending how strongly you use Si determines the craziness of the course correction of the Ne. Most of the time it is described as suspicious. That things could be shaken up and you don't want to be shaken up you have a keen sense of how things can be disturbed and that would be your gut reaction.

"His unconscious is distinguished chiefly by the repression of intuition,
which consequently acquires an extraverted and archaic character.
Whereas true extraverted intuition is possessed of a singular
resourcefulness, a “good nose” for objectively real possibilities, this
archaicized intuition has an amazing flair for all the ambiguous, shadowy,
sordid, dangerous possibilities lurking in the background. The real and
conscious intentions of the object mean nothing to it; instead, it sniffs out
every conceivable archaic motive underlying such an intention. It therefore
has a dangerous and destructive quality that contrasts glaringly with the
well-meaning innocuousness of the conscious attitude. So long as the
individual does not hold too aloof from the object, his unconscious
intuition has a salutary compensating effect on the rather fantastic and
overcredulous attitude of consciousness. But as soon as the unconscious
becomes antagonistic, the archaic intuitions come to the surface and exert
their pernicious influence, forcing themselves on the individual and
producing compulsive ideas of the most perverse kind. The result is
usually a compulsion neurosis, in which the hysterical features are masked
by symptoms of exhaustion."


----------



## Jonesjim98

The Last said:


> This is all extraordinarily feeling based. You are also extremely based on yourself, so I would guess you are an Fi. And of course you bring up having to be fake which is sort of the classic Fi trait. It's like there are lots of feelings but they don't show up for other people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also a long stream of feelings. You seem more likely to be intuitive. There doesn't seem to be any mention of anything that could be understood as Se and most of these topics fit Ne fine enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny you say you have this unfeeling persona having just read your dump of paragraphs of your feelings for the previous answers. I mean just compare your answers to the guy who answered above you for a really funny contrast. As far as autism goes, maybe you are maybe you aren't. I'd probably be able to tell easily in person. I do not think I would cross you over into Ti territory, because pretty much everything you talk about is your feelings. I know that Ti can have feelings, but they are presented way differently. While a Ti might like the whole critique of knowledge and subjective expression of analysis thing you talk about, they seem not to have much awareness of feeling or talk in such a way that they really would rather talk about anything else because the expression of feelings is something they hate and find repulsive about themselves. It isn't that they have to be fake with other people about what they are really feeling, but that communication of feelings is like pulling teeth to them and aren't really obsessively feeling based about things to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loops aren't a thing and you aren't Ti. This was a question in regards to perception and you chose the Ne side but then immediately turned it into an answer about your neurotic feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessive and scatterbrained
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is some overlap between INTP and INFP being both Introverted Judging dominant types with auxiliary Ne, but you definitely land in the INFP camp. I couldn't find anything to suggest Se in this so I can't say there is a question of ISFP or INFP. Thinking and Feeling mean something particular in the Jungian functions world. Generally it is self explanatory but your "thinking" is feeling because you constantly think about your feelings. Thinking in a Jungian sense has more to do with not having a sort of emotional value. For Thinkers an idea exists as an idea to think about regardless of how it affects anyone's emotions. For Feelers ideas exist as expressions of emotions and how they affect emotions determines if they are good or bad. Of course there is a yin and yang unconscious thing that goes with it, because no one could just be one thing, but you answer everything with your feelings, so you are a feeler. It's pretty apparent in answer 2.


I'm not sure if it's as clear cut as you make it seem. Not really convinced by your reasoning and conclusion. The source of all those feelings (the use of "I feel like" in 2. is just a colloquial expression. Might as well have said "I find that, I've observed that" if I wanted to avoid it) is mainly my mentioned inadequacy. I forgot to mention that I am deeply insecure over my intellect (simultaneously the only thing going for me) and lack of achievements, which forms the basis for everything else and my self-doubt and neuroticism. That is the reason why I brought up that "Ti-Si loop", it devastated me because I made a stupid decision and didn't account for enough factors, shattered my confidence and ego based on being "smart" and made me doubt my mental faculties. This leads to me not having a traditional "victim mentality", I'm only a victim to my own actions, thoughts, decisions, will and perhaps circumstances. Everything else is secondary, to compensate for this, _or_ to be accepted. My chaoticness and laziness doesn't help with this either, hence the ADHD medication. Has again to do with deep-seated trauma, but I'm actually far from retarded. I'm also wondering why you didn't talk about my values. Come to think of it, my faithfulness to the truth and cogency should've told me I'm Ti already, but too late for that, I guess. I don't have any inherent principles and I don't care much about "fakeness" or authenticity. I bend to the rules. I very much do _want_ to fit in and bemoan how inherently different I am at every opportunity. This pride over my uniqueness, distancing and "becoming le Ubermensch" is nothing more than cope ultimately for an autist who just couldn't fit in. Rather than an unfeeling "persona", I just can't imagine being empathetic, compassionate as I never really was. Again, only cerebrally. I'm an asshole who suppresses his tendencies through socialization and "manually" having learned how people work. I would gladly become a social chameleon if it meant getting accepted and popular. I just suck at it. I stay loyal only to what's logical and truthful, naturally about my clear, objective traits and flaws too, and have changed my worldview regularly according to new information. If I'm faced with uncomfortable information, I'll face it instead of averting my eyes and "keeping my ideals", and wanting to censor it. I made a transition from socialism to centrism because I just find it more convincing, even if it's harsher. That doesn't seem that Fi from what I've read. Moreover, the reason why I went into so much detail regarding myself and my past was to account for possible traumas' influence on personality. I'm by no means an expert on Jung, but would a kid, even if INTP, who became misanthropic and distrustful due to bullying and alienation not end up focusing more inwardly and neglecting Fe? And if he was called stupid, retarded during his childhood, wouldn't he become extremely neurotic, insecure, self-loathing as he begins to doubt his only strength? I think I just got confused by "values" and "authenticity" which is actually just a focus on rationality and honest debate. But thanks anyway, I guess. Made things clearer.


----------



## The Last

(edited)


----------



## Starlight_Lucy

Well, I thought that it would be a good idea to respond to this questionnaire too. I am kinda settling down on INTP but before I get too attached to that label I wanted to post it here since you seem to have good foundations on cognitive functions.

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I am pretty fine now. I have Asperger, I am a female from Latin America, 15 years old, English is not my first language so my grammar may not be the best.


*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*

What does it mean to be a kind of person though? Well since I am answering the question I should be the one to interpret it, I think being a kind of person can depend on various consistent factors about oneself that doesn’t necessarily apply to everyone else, let it be thoughts, actions or whatever, what a basic definition, I know, but at least it’s something to start with, though how do I know that the things that I am don’t apply to everyone else? I guess trough observation and analysis I can compare behaviors, but behaviors aren’t cognition, I don’t know how can I compare my psyche either like for example I think that I am very introspective but how do I know if I am truly very introspective, I guess that by my definition of being introspective I am, but what if all humans are as introspective as I am therefore not making me that introspective?. And that’s just one example, oh well.

There are many ways that I could describe who I am although something that I learned when I was reading tips for writing characters was that a nice way to introduce someone was to describe the character based on actions rather than adjectives so I will try to do it here since probably the same could apply.

I am someone who reflects about things in a regular basis, “Umm, I wonder why that happened”, “I wonder what this means”, “Why did I do this”, “I would react the same way in another situation?”,”I am being an hypocrite if I do X?”, “Why do I feel this way?”, “Does Y make sense if Z?” and stuff like that.

I am very driven to learn and understand, a life without knowing new things seems boring to me.

I am someone who can’t work well under pressure in most situations, time to reflect is important to me so I don’t want to be rushed either.

I used to have trouble controlling my tears when I got a bad grade, I tried to hold it but it just didn’t work, I guess it’s due to me feeling that getting a good grade was important if I wanted to get a scholarship since that’s something I aspire to and I couldn’t stand failing because I thought I was ruining my future, I thought that if I studied hard I would get a full scholarship in Harvard (LMAO) but now I’m letting it go.

I use routines to learn new things, while I said that I am very driven to learn I also find it hard to stay motivated on the same subject so developing routines was key to develop some skills I have now though I also use routines to get any kind of stuff that I need to do in a regular basis done. Basically, I am kind of a routine freak.

I think I am way more deliberate than spontaneous in my actions, I need time, though with my words I can be fast.

Although if I had to describe myself with plain adjectives, I’d say that I am pretty authentic, bright, outspoken, scattered, open-minded, overthinker and responsible (about things I care about).

Indecisiveness could be my second name, second-guessing could be the third (if I had a third name, of course).

I fear being hated and proven wrong, maybe it’s because my strong regret sense, I get very embarrassed about things that I do and I tend to replay them later in my head.

If I had to compare myself to a character, I’d say I related a lot to the protagonist of Demian by Hermann Hesse, specially in the first part of the book when he was younger.

I am not someone who spends their free time with others, although that might not correlate with my type I think my reasons might say something about me, I enjoy spending time on my hobbies alone, in the Japanese book I’m reading it says one should talk to others to improve speaking so I tried to get into one of those social media to chat to learn idioms but people started coming to me for unrelated reasons and I just ran away since I could not take it anymore. I have a record of running away from internet people who wanted to be my friends because it started to feel more of an obligation to talk to them, but I am not antisocial, actually in school I can be quite talkative but besides that I don’t really interact that much, sometimes I ask myself if I should talk more to people, but I think I’m fine like that.

If I had to describe me based on the things I am not/that I lack I’d probably fail, I don’t know if I am really that self-aware but I’ll try. I am not very good at managing things, I can’t take proper care of myself, and I am not very good at spotting others' motives either and I don’t know how to shut up when I find something to I like to talk about.


*3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*

We all are unique in some sort of way, so saying that I am unique may sound redundant, although I think what truly sets me apart from everyone else it’s that I am myself without filters, I don’t care about social moderations to my personality, when I was diagnosed with Asperger the psychologist said that I could be “moderated” to fit into what is considered “normal”, I thought that it was a horrendous thing to say and I still think like that. Because of this sometimes I can be somewhat extra and over the top, I think I have a lot of personality, I like to leave my personal touch to everything that I do and I have noticed that people often remember me.

What else? Oh, I speak my mind in real life, in internet I am way more cautious with my words since I don’t want to say something inaccurate and it to be stored forever but in real life if I find something to be questionable I’ll say what I think, although it also requires me to have done research on said thing.The other day I did this thing where I questioned almost every teacher of my school asking them about some rules that didn’t make sense to me, I guess I can be a little annoying but their answers were mostly based on tradition and still don’t make sense to me, why enforce rules for the sake of rules? IDK, people are mystic, myself included, but at least I don’t advocate for useless limitations.

Although it’s quite contradictory because even if I say that I’m outspoken I find the most relatable part in psychological types to be this one:_ “An analysis of the personal unconscious yields an abundance of power phantasies coupled with fear of the dangerously animated objects, to which, as a matter of fact, the introvert easily falls a victim. For a peculiar cowardliness develops from this fear of the object; he shrinks from making either himself or his opinion effective, always dreading an intensified influence on the part of the object. He is terrified of impressive affects in others, and is hardly ever free from the dread of falling under hostile influence. For objects possess terrifying and powerful qualities for him qualities which he cannot consciously discern in them, but which, through his unconscious perception, he cannot choose but believe in”_ yes, totally, this in me when I am on the internet and sometimes in person too.


*4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

Well, I tried to answer this question in another occasion, but now that I think of it again do I am really aware of how I come across?, I mean like there are of course some discrepancies because everyone see things with their own lenses, I don’t know if I am ignoring something, probably I am, though something that some say to me every now and then it’s how weird they think that I am, if I had a US dollar for every time someone tells me that I’m weird I would have enough money to buy a new computer, but I don’t think I am weird at all because I don’t live in anyone else's world, I live in my own world and there I'm the norm, if that makes sense.

The other day some people mistook my outspokenness for leadership skills, and no, just no, I suck at managing things and people, I can’t even manage my own life so I don’t think I have good leadership skills. I kind of despise leadership (for me, I don’t despise leaders themselves) since I just want to do my own thing.

Oh and some says that they find me very empathetic, mmm, maybe? I guess that I am empathetic rather than sympathetic, but I don’t know if that’s one of my top features.

My mother says that I am way too grumpy but when I ask her to give me arguments about why she thinks like that she just dismisses the question, I think of myself as a sanguine person so I disagree.


*5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*

Chaos could be the natural order? Or maybe order could be the natural chaos? I think chaos could be the lack of organization, but isn’t life organized by default? I mean like, aren't cells very organized in archiving their function? Or maybe order could be how things are efficiently arranged and chaos could be the discrepancy of that, that’s also something that happens in nature, like cancer cells?

Eh, I don’t really care that much about any of them, I guess I have a chaotic environment by default since I don’t place a lot of importance in order, although maybe my routines could be interpreted as order? Besides of that I am not very orderly though. Anyways.


*6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*

The second one definitely, revolving around core concepts? I tried to think of it in that way but I just don’t see it like that, maybe that would imply that there is a hierarchy of concepts since it says there are core ones? no, to me ideas are like a chain of though that also have doors on it?. No a chain sounds way too linear, maybe with a sea and waves, the sea is the human mind and the waves are the ideas, there are usually many waves who transmit their energy all across the sea, but what triggers waves in the first place? the wind probably, wind could be the outside information and waves the interpretation of it in new ways and the formulation of theories based on that, although that could also be called creativity.


*7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*

YES, I have this habit of getting obsessed about things, ideas, and sometimes even people, I tend to get so obsessed about things that I get very offended if someone criticizes my interests, like this girl used to send me negative funny stuff about this group I was a fan of and I used to reply Bibles, BIBLES arguing why those things she sent me were inaccurate, the same girl told me that MBTI was boring and I cried for the next 30 minutes in my room, although I am quite frustrated with myself because I don’t stay with things for as long as I would like, there are people who can expend many years in a fandom revisiting and re-reading things and still don’t drift apart, I envy these people, I wish I could stay with something for a very long time too, but no, I naturally drop things that don’t catch my attention anymore but I want to find something I can enjoy forever, I am still looking. I hope MBTI can become my longest lasting obsession.


*8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*

Eh, I don’t really like traveling or at least I don’t think so, but maybe I do? I am not sure, though with traveling it may also mean doing small travels to near places, I don’t like that either since I don’t have that much energy to move overall, but I like it if I can get an insightful experience with it, like I enjoyed a lot these two times that my family brought me to museums. It was very fun interpreting the paintings. But mostly I just stay home, I like it that way.

If I could travel anywhere I would like to move to Japan, moving out of my country it’s one of my biggest aspirations and since I was a child I was a cringe otaku loved Japan. I am already learning Japanese, so it would be easier to practice it too.


*9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*

That is complicated to answer, although I am pretty sure that I want to bring something new to the table, something unique, I don’t want to live a life doing mundane things (I mean, I don’t judge people who live like that, but I don’t want it for myself), the thing is that there are so many interesting things to learn that I personally find interesting but life is too short, since life it’s too short I don’t want to waste my time but at the same time I can be very hesitant to actually do things rather than just imagine what I could do, though not so recently I started procrastinating less and now I am pretty proud of my advances in the things I am invested with, but I don’t know if these things will continue to appeal me in the future, what I want to do as a career changes every year, one I wanted to be a singer, other I wanted to be an agricultural engineer, other I wanted to be a dermatologist, other I wanted to be a psychiatrist, other I wanted to be a programmer, other I wanted to build robots, other I wanted to be a psychologist, the next month I wanted to be a comic artist and so on.

I think I am motived to understand things because I get enjoyment from that, I want to do something unique because I want to find something new, but why do I want to find something new? I guess that’s the way that I think my life would be valuable, I want to leave a proof that I existed so maybe my soul can live forever with that proof of what I did with my wits.

My short term goal is to get into philosophy, on the next school break I intend to do that. Something tells me that I’m going to be a relativist.


*10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*

Ne-si axis except for ESXJ, though I didn’t relate to the Jung’s description of introverted feeling at all oddly, neither with the Te one so maybe I am not in the Fi-Te axis? but I relate more to some interpretations of what Introverted feeling is that aren’t from Jung himself. There are many things about Ne and Si that I relate to and a few that I don’t with each, and I don’t think that I repress my thinking, and since I could find myself when reading the Ti description in Psychological types maybe INTP? But I have been described as empathetic and I used to cry in public when I got a bad grade, so maybe ISFJ? But I don’t think I prefer Fe to Ti and Ne inf doesn’t suit me either, I read the description of Fe in psychological types but that’s not me, I believe, I thought that I was ENTP for a long time but I am really ENTP if I am a routine freak who often thinks about things of the past that I could have done better? I am basing most of my doubts on stereotypes? Probably, that’s why I’m asking for a second opinion. I know that the answer it’s inside myself technically but it’s hard to know, oh well.


*Arguments for high Si*: Routines, I don’t like when my physical environment changes (I don’t mind change in order as I said before though), I love analogies and wordplay, I remember things from the past quite often.

*Arguments for high Fe*: I don’t want to hurt others, I am indecisive and don’t mind letting others choose for me in things I don’t have an opinion, i.e: When I am going to eat, and I don’t disrespect people intentionally, my emotions tend to surface.

*Arguments for high Ne*: I live in possibilities in the sense that I see a situation and I imagine possible stuff with it like I often think about funny stuff that I could do in real life and I speculate about how a situation could evolve, I like change and expansion on my ideas, it’s easy for me to see different perspectives, I often imagine how things could be, I find easy to relate one thing to another, I change my likes often, I am an optimist about the future and I don’t stay with the things that I know since I like to hear every point of view.

*Arguments for high Ti*: Most of the description of the introverted thinking type, I love to create theories and discover how things work, I don’t really feel things with much intensity? or at least not conscientiously (I don’t know if based on what I said earlier this statement could come across as contradictory), I like to analyze how things work, I can’t control my feelings, most of the time when I cry and when I express happiness I don’t feel anything and it’s mostly my emotions surfacing against my will without me feeling them at all, I’m quite stubborn once I have formed an opinion and I can be very argumentative.

*Arguments for high Fi*: Some internet descriptions, authenticity, I don’t want others to control my ways to express myself (like once my family was forcing me to wear certain clothes that I didn't like and I spend the whole night complaining), I search for intensity on my feelings since there is not so much inside myself (I don't feel many things for my friends or family, once one of the girls that I used to have in my friendship group was going to leave the country, everyone else looked sad except for me, I didn't care, now that I think of it this sounds more Ti-Fe than Fi), I am concerned about my identity and what’s my purpose. I couldn’t reduce the length of these answers in this questionnaire because I thought that if I let something out I wasn’t being true to myself.

*Arguments for low Te*: “_As a rule, it must be enticed with some such questions as 'Now what do you really think?' or, again, 'What is your private view [p. 444] the matter?' Or perhaps one may even use a little cunning, framing the question something this: 'What do you imagine, then, that I really think about the matter?_'” I often make questions like that's to myself, I don’t think that I have a definitive formula of how life should be either.

A type that appeals to me? Well maybe ENFP, mostly because that’s the type I have the best experience with (if I am not mistyping them), but first and foremost I want to be myself, so if I am not ENFP and I want to be ENFP does that mean I don’t want to be myself? nah I’m fine with everything since I know that after all I am myself and these are just labels I attach to my name (Well actually these are more than labels but you get what I mean right?).

Please correct me if my interpretations of the cognitive functions seem flawed.
Edit: orthography, reasons on the Fi argument
Edit 20 something: Well this is very long


----------



## The Last

Starlight_Lucy said:


> Well, I thought that it would be a good idea to respond to this questionnaire too. I am kinda settling down on INTP but before I get too attached to that label I wanted to post it here since you seem to have good foundations on cognitive functions.
> 
> *1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> 
> I am pretty fine now. I have Asperger, I am a female from Latin America, 15 years old, English is not my first language so my grammar may not be the best.


Being 15 kind of makes this impossible. The way it works is that you gain one superior function out of your unconsiousness, and as your brain develops you get an auxiliary function to help you manage your unconscious functions. At 15 you are unlikely to show much of an auxiliary function if any at all and also your perspective on life is still fairly shallow even if you are the smartest person in the world you haven't lived through enough to really define yourself in a very clear way.


*



2.) What kind of person are you and why?

Click to expand...

*


> What does it mean to be a kind of person though? Well since I am answering the question I should be the one to interpret it, I think being a kind of person can depend on various consistent factors about oneself that doesn’t necessarily apply to everyone else, let it be thoughts, actions or whatever, what a basic definition, I know, but at least it’s something to start with, though how do I know that the things that I am don’t apply to everyone else? I guess trough observation and analysis I can compare behaviors, but behaviors aren’t cognition, I don’t know how can I compare my psyche either like for example I think that I am very introspective but how do I know if I am truly very introspective, I guess that by my definition of being introspective I am, but what if all humans are as introspective as I am therefore not making me that introspective?. And that’s just one example, oh well.


I feel like you made this question way harder than it needed to be. It's either because of the ESL thing, Ti, or just general I__P in general. There are very obvious answers in front of your face you seem to ignore or not consider. For instance, you say "how do I know I am truly very introspective" well I think the obvious answer is that you seem to be completely oblivious of other people as existing and then compensate by projecting yourself onto them. You answer this almost like you haven't talked to anyone before.



> There are many ways that I could describe who I am although something that I learned when I was reading tips for writing characters was that a nice way to introduce someone was to describe the character based on actions rather than adjectives so I will try to do it here since probably the same could apply.
> 
> I am someone who reflects about things in a regular basis, “Umm, I wonder why that happened”, “I wonder what this means”, “Why did I do this”, “I would react the same way in another situation?”,”I am being an hypocrite if I do X?”, “Why do I feel this way?”, “Does Y make sense if Z?” and stuff like that.


Something that could be added to this is you my be reflective but it only seems to be about yourself.




> I am very driven to learn and understand, a life without knowing new things seems boring to me.
> 
> I am someone who can’t work well under pressure in most situations, time to reflect is important to me so I don’t want to be rushed either.
> 
> I used to have trouble controlling my tears when I got a bad grade, I tried to hold it but it just didn’t work, I guess it’s due to me feeling that getting a good grade was important if I wanted to get a scholarship since that’s something I aspire to and I couldn’t stand failing because I thought I was ruining my future, I thought that if I studied hard I would get a full scholarship in Harvard (LMAO) but now I’m letting it go.
> 
> I use routines to learn new things, while I said that I am very driven to learn I also find it hard to stay motivated on the same subject so developing routines was key to develop some skills I have now though I also use routines to get any kind of stuff that I need to do in a regular basis done. Basically, I am kind of a routine freak.
> 
> I think I am way more deliberate than spontaneous in my actions, I need time, though with my words I can be fast.
> 
> Although if I had to describe myself with plain adjectives, I’d say that I am pretty authentic, bright, outspoken, scattered, open-minded, overthinker and responsible (about things I care about).
> 
> Indecisiveness could be my second name, second-guessing could be the third (if I had a third name, of course).
> 
> I fear being hated and proven wrong, maybe it’s because my strong regret sense, I get very embarrassed about things that I do and I tend to replay them later in my head.
> 
> If I had to compare myself to a character, I’d say I related a lot to the protagonist of Demian by Hermann Hesse, specially in the first part of the book when he was younger.
> 
> I am not someone who spends their free time with others, although that might not correlate with my type I think my reasons might say something about me, I enjoy spending time on my hobbies alone, in the Japanese book I’m reading it says one should talk to others to improve speaking so I tried to get into one of those social media to chat to learn idioms but people started coming to me for unrelated reasons and I just ran away since I could not take it anymore. I have a record of running away from internet people who wanted to be my friends because it started to feel more of an obligation to talk to them, but I am not antisocial, actually in school I can be quite talkative but besides that I don’t really interact that much, sometimes I ask myself if I should talk more to people, but I think I’m fine like that.
> 
> If I had to describe me based on the things I am not/that I lack I’d probably fail, I don’t know if I am really that self-aware but I’ll try. I am not very good at managing things, I can’t take proper care of myself, and I am not very good at spotting others' motives either and I don’t know how to shut up when I find something to I like to talk about.


One thing for sure is that you are introverted. Running away from people because they seem like an obligation sounds like an introverted thinking sort of thing.


*



3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Click to expand...

*


> We all are unique in some sort of way, so saying that I am unique may sound redundant, although I think what truly sets me apart from everyone else it’s that I am myself without filters, I don’t care about social moderations to my personality, when I was diagnosed with Asperger the psychologist said that I could be “moderated” to fit into what is considered “normal”, I thought that it was a horrendous thing to say and I still think like that. Because of this sometimes I can be somewhat extra and over the top, I think I have a lot of personality, I like to leave my personal touch to everything that I do and I have noticed that people often remember me.


Well for sure you aren't a feeler.




> What else? Oh, I speak my mind in real life, in internet I am way more cautious with my words since I don’t want to say something inaccurate and it to be stored forever but in real life if I find something to be questionable I’ll say what I think, although it also requires me to have done research on said thing.The other day I did this thing where I questioned almost every teacher of my school asking them about some rules that didn’t make sense to me, I guess I can be a little annoying but their answers were mostly based on tradition and still don’t make sense to me, why enforce rules for the sake of rules? IDK, people are mystic, myself included, but at least I don’t advocate for useless limitations.


Questioning tradition is kind of like saying you know better than generations of people before you. It isn't that tradition will be flawless, but you should at least consider that if things are a certain way even if the person can't explain them it is because they have consistently provided the best results for that group.




> Although it’s quite contradictory because even if I say that I’m outspoken I find the most relatable part in psychological types to be this one:_ “An analysis of the personal unconscious yields an abundance of power phantasies coupled with fear of the dangerously animated objects, to which, as a matter of fact, the introvert easily falls a victim. For a peculiar cowardliness develops from this fear of the object; he shrinks from making either himself or his opinion effective, always dreading an intensified influence on the part of the object. He is terrified of impressive affects in others, and is hardly ever free from the dread of falling under hostile influence. For objects possess terrifying and powerful qualities for him qualities which he cannot consciously discern in them, but which, through his unconscious perception, he cannot choose but believe in”_ yes, totally, this in me when I am on the internet and sometimes in person too.


Yeah you are obviously introverted. Being outspoken doesn't really relate to the I/E dichotomy. Really, being outspoken mostly just suggests not being an Fi.


*



4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

*


> Well, I tried to answer this question in another occasion, but now that I think of it again do I am really aware of how I come across?, I mean like there are of course some discrepancies because everyone see things with their own lenses, I don’t know if I am ignoring something, probably I am, though something that some say to me every now and then it’s how weird they think that I am, if I had a US dollar for every time someone tells me that I’m weird I would have enough money to buy a new computer, but I don’t think I am weird at all because I don’t live in anyone else's world, I live in my own world and there I'm the norm, if that makes sense.
> 
> The other day some people mistook my outspokenness for leadership skills, and no, just no, I suck at managing things and people, I can’t even manage my own life so I don’t think I have good leadership skills. I kind of despise leadership (for me, I don’t despise leaders themselves) since I just want to do my own thing.
> 
> Oh and some says that they find me very empathetic, mmm, maybe? I guess that I am empathetic rather than sympathetic, but I don’t know if that’s one of my top features.
> 
> My mother says that I am way too grumpy but when I ask her to give me arguments about why she thinks like that she just dismisses the question, I think of myself as a sanguine person so I disagree.


One thing I will say for certain is that you are not empathetic. I would go on to continue that empathy might be your weakest/inferior trait. Empathy is the ability to understand someone else's position vicariously. Sympathy is the ability to relate to someone else's position through a shared experience. The way you have no concept of what's going on with other people that defining yourself against them is impossible for you is a demonstration of a lack of empathy. Another is that you view friendships with people as obligations and run away from that. Also, your repetition of the autism thing is announcing you don't have empathy, as that is kind of a core feature of autism.


*



5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

*


> Chaos could be the natural order? Or maybe order could be the natural chaos? I think chaos could be the lack of organization, but isn’t life organized by default? I mean like, aren't cells very organized in archiving their function? Or maybe order could be how things are efficiently arranged and chaos could be the discrepancy of that, that’s also something that happens in nature, like cancer cells?
> 
> Eh, I don’t really care that much about any of them, I guess I have a chaotic environment by default since I don’t place a lot of importance in order, although maybe my routines could be interpreted as order? Besides of that I am not very orderly though. Anyways.


I'm pretty set on you being an Introverted Thinker at this point. You have a trend of critique of knowledge in this where you take very simple concepts and make them harder to understand. This would definitely be an instance of this.


*



6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Click to expand...

*


> The second one definitely, revolving around core concepts? I tried to think of it in that way but I just don’t see it like that, maybe that would imply that there is a hierarchy of concepts since it says there are core ones? no, to me ideas are like a chain of though that also have doors on it?. No a chain sounds way too linear, maybe with a sea and waves, the sea is the human mind and the waves are the ideas, there are usually many waves who transmit their energy all across the sea, but what triggers waves in the first place? the wind probably, wind could be the outside information and waves the interpretation of it in new ways and the formulation of theories based on that, although that could also be called creativity.


The second option is the Ne choice.


*



7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Click to expand...

*


> YES, I have this habit of getting obsessed about things, ideas, and sometimes even people, I tend to get so obsessed about things that I get very if someone criticizes my interests, like this girl used to send me negative funny stuff about this group I was a fan of and I used to reply Bibles, BIBLES arguing why those things she sent me were inaccurate, the same girl told me that MBTI was boring and I cried for the next 30 minutes in my room, although I am quite frustrated with myself because I don’t stay with things for as long as I would like, there are people who can expend many years in a fandom revisiting and re-reading things and still don’t drift apart, I envy these people, I wish I could stay with something for a very long time too, but no, I naturally drop things that don’t catch my attention anymore but I want to find something I can enjoy forever, I am still looking. I hope MBTI can become my longest lasting obsession.


Ti I would say explains most of this.


*



9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

Click to expand...

*


> That is complicated to answer, although I am pretty sure that I want to bring something new to the table, something unique, I don’t want to live a life doing mundane things (I mean, I don’t judge people who live like that, but I don’t want it for myself), the thing is that there are so many interesting things to learn that I personally find interesting but life is too short, since life it’s too short I don’t want to waste my time but at the same time I can be very hesitant to actually do things rather than just imagine what I could do, though not so recently I started procrastinating less and now I am pretty proud of my advances in the things I am invested with, but I don’t know if these things will continue to appeal me in the future, what I want to do as a career changes every year, one I wanted to be a singer, other I wanted to be an agricultural engineer, other I wanted to be a dermatologist, other I wanted to be a psychiatrist, other I wanted to be a programmer, other I wanted to build robots, other I wanted to be a psychologist, the next month I wanted to be a comic artist and so on.
> 
> I think I am motived to understand things because I get enjoyment from that, I want to do something unique because I want to find something new, but why do I want to find something new? I guess that’s the way that I think my life would be valuable, I want to leave a proof that I existed so maybe my soul can live forever with that proof of what I did with my wits.
> 
> My short term goal is to get into philosophy, on spring break I intend to do that. Something tells me that I’m going to be a relativist.
> 
> *10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
> 
> Ne-si axis except for ESXJ, though I didn’t relate to the Jung’s description of introverted feeling at all oddly, neither with the Te one so maybe I am not in the Fi-Te axis? but I relate more to some interpretations of what Introverted feeling is that aren’t from Jung himself. There are many things about Ne and Si that I relate to and a few that I don’t with each, and I don’t think that I repress my thinking, and since I could find myself when reading the Ti description in Psychological types maybe INTP? But I have been described as empathetic and I used to cry in public when I got a bad grade, so maybe ISFJ? But I don’t think I prefer Fe to Ti and Ne inf doesn’t suit me either, I read the description of Fe in psychological types but that’s not me, I believe, I thought that I was ENTP for a long time but I am really ENTP if I am a routine freak who often thinks about things of the past that I could have done better? I am basing most of my doubts on stereotypes? Probably, that’s why I’m asking for a second opinion. I know that the answer it’s inside myself technically but it’s hard to know, oh well.


You should realize being an extremely young girl probably explains a lot of your confusions with your type.


*



Arguments for high Si

Click to expand...

*


> : Routines, I don’t like when my physical environment changes (I don’t mind change in order as I said before though), I love analogies, I remember things from the past quite often.


Si is about influence on the object. Like the object doesn't exist to be experienced but has a very particular subjective meaning. This has overlap with other introverted features but is more in line with perception based things and more along the lines of stoicism/not allowing yourself to be under the influence of the external situation or whatever perception. Si does not have a monopoly on routines, analogies, or remembering the past. That's misinformation you have been picking up on the internet.


*



Arguments for high Fe

Click to expand...

*


> : I don’t want to hurt others, I am indecisive and don’t mind letting others choose for me in things I don’t have an opinion, i.e: When I am going to eat, and I don’t disrespect people intentionally, my emotions tend to surface.


Fe has to do with objective morality/social etiquette that there is always a right and wrong approach to every situation and you very clearly do not have that. You very actively go against it even by your account in this questionnaire.


*



Arguments for high Ne

Click to expand...

*


> : I live in possibilities in the sense that I see a situation and I imagine possible stuff with it like I often think about funny stuff that I could do in real life and I speculate about how a situation could evolve, I like change and expansion on my ideas, it’s easy for me to see different perspectives, I often imagine how things could be, I find easy to relate one thing to another, I change my likes often, I am an optimist about the future and I don’t stay with the things that I know since I like to hear every point of view.


It is about possibilities, but more about mutation and exploitation of things and moving on from them. Being funny and seeing different persepectives is not really definitive of this type. I would say being able to manipulate other people more likely, though that is more so in the superior than auxiliary version of this type. There is this annoying trend on the internet that everyone who is funny or wacky has to be Ne.


*



Arguments for high Ti

Click to expand...

*


> : Most of the description of the introverted thinking type, I love to create theories and discover how things work, I don’t really feel things with much intensity? or at least not conscientiously (I don’t know if based on what I said earlier this statement could come across as contradictory), I like to analyze how things work, I can’t control my feelings, most of the time when I cry and when I express happiness I don’t feel anything and it’s mostly my emotions surfacing against my will without me feeling them at all, I’m quite stubborn once I have formed an opinion and I can be very argumentative.


I've described Ti throughout this. You should understand it more as it's that you have your opinion and your analysis of a thing you try to bring to light, and exploration of ideas and learning things is about bringing your subjective view to the world. So yeah stubborn is one way to put it for sure. It's also a lack of concretistic thinking that you take grounded concepts and basically un-ground them.


*



Arguments for high Fi

Click to expand...

*


> : Some internet descriptions, authenticity, I don’t want others to control my ways to express myself (like once my family was forcing me to wear certain clothes that I didn't like and I spend the whole night complaining), I search for intensity on my feelings since there is not so much inside myself (I don't feel many things for my friends or family, I want to care about my relationships but I generally don't, once one of the girls that I used to have in my friendship group was going to leave the country, everyone else looked sad except for me, I didn't care), I am concerned about my identity and what’s my purpose. I couldn’t reduce the length of these answers in this questionnaire because I thought that if I let something out I wasn’t being true to myself.


Yeah a lot of this that you relate to overlaps with Ti, though yes it applies to Fi as well. Fi should be understood more as you have an intense feeling, but then wanting to put on a facade and be unrevealing of it.


*



Arguments for low Te

Click to expand...

*


> : “_As a rule, it must be enticed with some such questions as 'Now what do you really think?' or, again, 'What is your private view [p. 444] the matter?' Or perhaps one may even use a little cunning, framing the question something this: 'What do you imagine, then, that I really think about the matter?_'” I often make questions like that's to myself, I don’t think that I have a definitive formula of how life should be either.
> 
> A type that appeals to me? Well maybe ENFP, mostly because that’s the type I have the best experience with (if I am mot mistyping them), but first and foremost I want to be myself, so if I am not ENFP and I want to be ENFP does that mean I don’t want to be myself? nah I’m fine with everything since I know that after all I am myself and these are just labels I attach to my name (Well actually these are more than labels but you get what I mean right?).
> 
> Please correct me if my interpretations of the cognitive functions seem flawed.
> Edit: orthography, reasons on the Fi argument


Yeah I would agree you don't have a formula to life. Te can also be understood as the inverse of Ti. So where Ti wants to explore the gray area of the thing, Te wants to have a direct yes or no, black or white, response and have it be measured against objective reality. It doesn't want to explore the subjective interpretation of a thing but the actual thing itself as a set of concrete facts. Judgment exists outside of the thinker in this case. If you compare someone like Nietzsche (INTP as according to Jung as you probably read) to someone like Richard Feynman (ENTJ) you could see a very clear difference. Nietzsche's criticisms of philosophers has almost nothing to do with objective reality. If you watch "Fun to Imagine" with Richard Feynman, he is like the shining example of an Extraverted Thinker. Everything is as scientific as possible and his only field of view is that of objective understanding (science). I can't emphasize that enough because having been on the MBTI side of the internet for a very long time it seems so many people see fun science guy as ENTP because they "see possibilities in the world" even though it is by definition Te. There is also Nietzsche being mistyped as INTJ even though he is the example of Ti according to Jung who literally invented the system.


I would say you are an INTP.


----------



## Sinuous

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Not really, I’ve been conditioned to live with what I have and I embrace it.

2.) What kind of person are you and why? 

The kind of person you’d think of as cold and confident at first glance, but in reality I’m a sensitive person. I’m open minded in cases where it benefits me, but if I had my mind set on something, I’d throw you and your opinion out. I don’t empathize with people as much as it’s considered normal, and I always prioritize myself and my goals.
Even tho I often feel unheard, and unable to influence, people would still remember me ages later. For some reason.
I rarely feel comfortable with people getting too close, never commit to anyone, I’d what I’d love to say. Honestly I can express myself always, even my feelings, if I thought the person is available and understanding 
Why? Because that’s what works best for me.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? 

I guess I’m pretty unique, with an outstanding mind, style, and opinions. At uni conflicts I’m often the one to provide the ultimate solution, and people would take it as it is. 

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

I have no idea and I don’t care. 

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Life is chaos, order is what you try to do to minimize that chaos 

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Core concepts

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Yes, I do feel obsessed until I ensure I 100% understand it, then I move on. 

8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

I’d explore all I can, traveling can open your mind to new ideas and concepts.

9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
I want to be successful, and to have an outstanding place in society. Mainly because I don’t want to be a brick in the wall. 


10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

type as in??


----------



## Starlight_Lucy

The Last said:


> Si is about influence on the object. Like the object doesn't exist to be experienced but has a very particular subjective meaning. This has overlap with other introverted features but is more in line with perception based things and more along the lines of stoicism/not allowing yourself to be under the influence of the external situation or whatever perception. Si does not have a monopoly on routines, analogies, or remembering the past. That's misinformation you have been picking up on the internet.





The Last said:


> Fe has to do with objective morality/social etiquette that there is always a right and wrong approach to every situation and you very clearly do not have that. You very actively go against it even by your account in this questionnaire.





The Last said:


> It is about possibilities, but more about mutation and exploitation of things and moving on from them. Being funny and seeing different persepectives is not really definitive of this type. I would say being able to manipulate other people more likely, though that is more so in the superior than auxiliary version of this type. There is this annoying trend on the internet that everyone who is funny or wacky has to be Ne.





The Last said:


> I've described Ti throughout this. You should understand it more as it's that you have your opinion and your analysis of a thing you try to bring to light, and exploration of ideas and learning things is about bringing your subjective view to the world. So yeah stubborn is one way to put it for sure. It's also a lack of concretistic thinking that you take grounded concepts and basically un-ground them.





The Last said:


> Yeah a lot of this that you relate to overlaps with Ti, though yes it applies to Fi as well. Fi should be understood more as you have an intense feeling, but then wanting to put on a facade and be unrevealing of it.


Thanks for clarifying my misunderstandings, I'm going to re-read psychological types to see if there are more things that I missed (there are still many, probably).



The Last said:


> I would say you are an INTP.


Well, now I am, going to settle with that. Thanks again.



The Last said:


> Questioning tradition is kind of like saying you know better than generations of people before you. It isn't that tradition will be flawless, but you should at least consider that if things are a certain way even if the person can't explain them it is because they have consistently provided the best results for that group.


On a side note, I am aware that I don't have the ultimate knowledge on how something would work better, but I don't think these specific rules that I was revealing against were truly providing any result since there was a double standard, those rules applied only to male students and they were mostly about code of dressing, they were denying the education of these guys just basing on how they presented in their appearance, I don't think that's fair. I'm pretty sure that if Jesus existed and he presented himself with his whole long hair to the principal asking to get educated she wouldn't have denied him that.


----------



## The Last

Sinuous said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> The kind of person you’d think of as cold and confident at first glance, but in reality I’m a sensitive person. I’m open minded in cases where it benefits me, but if I had my mind set on something, I’d throw you and your opinion out. I don’t empathize with people as much as it’s considered normal, and I always prioritize myself and my goals.
> Even tho I often feel unheard, and unable to influence, people would still remember me ages later. For some reason.
> I rarely feel comfortable with people getting too close, never commit to anyone, I’d what I’d love to say. Honestly I can express myself always, even my feelings, if I thought the person is available and understanding
> Why? Because that’s what works best for me.


Right. Well, I see you have the ISTP under your name and so far it seems to check out as of this.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> I guess I’m pretty unique, with an outstanding mind, style, and opinions. At uni conflicts I’m often the one to provide the ultimate solution, and people would take it as it is.


A very bold statement with little elaboration.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> I have no idea and I don’t care.


You seem to have taken Ti to some weird level. Or maybe you just have ego problems and I'm just attributing that to Ti.




> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> Life is chaos, order is what you try to do to minimize that chaos


It's funny how everything you say is oversimplified. Not sure if that's supposed to be some kind of sensor thing, but usually ISTJ sounds more like this than ISTP. Even though ISTJ generally will answer strongly in favor of order.




> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> Core concepts
> 
> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> Yes, I do feel obsessed until I ensure I 100% understand it, then I move on.
> 
> 8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> I’d explore all I can, traveling can open your mind to new ideas and concepts.
> 
> 9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> I want to be successful, and to have an outstanding place in society. Mainly because I don’t want to be a brick in the wall.
> 
> 10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> type as in??


This is a weird questionnaire, because you seem to be portraying a person who is incredibly unfeeling and uncaring, but you do it in a way that seems to suggest you are a different type. Part of Ti is that you have your idea of how things work and the idea of everyone else having feelings is repressed. It seems like that is easy to apply to you, but at the same time you are so cut and dry about everything that it makes me guess you are more of an Te. You seem way too concrete and conclusive in your judgments that I would guess you are an ISTJ.


----------



## Sinuous

The Last said:


> Right. Well, I see you have the ISTP under your name and so far it seems to check out as of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very bold statement with little elaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have taken Ti to some weird level. Or maybe you just have ego problems and I'm just attributing that to Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how everything you say is oversimplified. Not sure if that's supposed to be some kind of sensor thing, but usually ISTJ sounds more like this than ISTP. Even though ISTJ generally will answer strongly in favor of order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a weird questionnaire, because you seem to be portraying a person who is incredibly unfeeling and uncaring, but you do it in a way that seems to suggest you are a different type. Part of Ti is that you have your idea of how things work and the idea of everyone else having feelings is repressed. It seems like that is easy to apply to you, but at the same time you are so cut and dry about everything that it makes me guess you are more of an Te. You seem way too concrete and conclusive in your judgments that I would guess you are an ISTJ.


To be honest I purposely tried to simplify things, doesn’t mean that this is my way of answering in detail, I can do both and pick whatever feels more suitable.

I don’t think I portray unfeeling and uncaring person, I do feel a lot of things and get easily upset and moved at all times. However, When I’m in action I don’t consider people’s feelings 90% of the time and only depending on the person (whether it may damage me if I offended them/been rude...etc) that doesn’t mean I’m rude to people in real life or cold, if it’s someone who Ive seen for 3-4 times and whom I would like to keep company with I become the “uncold me” 
I’m very cheerful and express a lot of feelings on my face, open ... but again not all the time, not when I’m walking, and certainly not in class/work doing things
Nevertheless, I enjoy learning more about views of very specific people, so.. 

I have ego problems yes well said. Count the “I” that have been used in all my statements. Also I’m using concrete English since it’s not my mother language. 
I’ve got istj in the test many time (I’m 50% p and 50% j)

Edit: idk what my type is, when I took the cognitive function test (online)twice I got entj, intj, infj, estj


----------



## The Last

So then really the question is would you consider yourself more of an concrete thinker like you prefer to deal with observable data like science or would you consider yourself more of a subjective thinker and express your own interpretation of things that more likely exists in the realm of something not measurable.


----------



## Sinuous

The Last said:


> So then really the question is would you consider yourself more of an concrete thinker like you prefer to deal with observable data like science or would you consider yourself more of a subjective thinker and express your own interpretation of things that more likely exists in the realm of something not measurable.


I’d pick observable, measurable things but could as well do my own interruptions


----------



## The Last

So then I would stay with my guess that you are an Extraverted Thinker.


----------



## Sinuous

Hmm


----------



## The Last

Online tests and tests in general are trash. You aren't an introverted intuitive.


----------



## Sinuous

The Last said:


> Online tests and tests in general are trash. You aren't an introverted intuitive.


A mix of both worlds as everyone. I’ve read about cognitive functions and hardly have found something to truly lean towards. 
thanks.


----------



## astronautsinspace

Hello! I’m new and I’ve been wanting to find out what my true type is since I’m confused. )

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I’m going through a lot of realizations about myself and what I should do to move forward right now, and one of them includes a fixation on MBTI and Jungian cognitive functions to realize and understand myself more. For the last several months, my mental state and ability to function as a human being has been in decline because the revelation of how awful the system that I live in really is, objectively, (to be blunt, how awful neoliberalism is in a Marxist perspective), as well as the emotional neglect I experience by both of my parents and my guardian. Honestly, I understand why they are the way they are in terms of their relation in the material world however, I’m not letting my empathy to be too empathetic anymore so I could safely (mentally and emotionally) leave them once I turn 18.

*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
I like helping people. Periodt. However, I seem to neglect my problems once I become conscious I have my own problems. But, I want to expound why I want to help people: 1) I used to want other’s validation until my counselor has helped me realize I can never make people like me; and 2) I kind of owe them for giving me emotional connection despite the emotional neglect I experience in my home. People honestly deserve more in an unfair system.

I would also say I am reserved. With my friends and acquaintances who I cherish, I would be nice and sometimes even forget I’m mad at them or something when I hang out with them. But, they surprisingly still want to know me more than my “nice” facade, I guess. They want me to open up more, though I have tried in the previous months, I didn’t really feel intimacy and being understood when I was trying to be open, instead some of my closest friends helped me forget my baggages (in a wholesome way). I got a bit bummed out but why would I expect them to be licensed therapists when they‘re not? Despite that, I still love them very much. <33

*3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
I would say I’m overly nice, it’s very hard to make me hate you. And also, as someone curious in activism and social movements, I’m surprisingly more empathetic towards the members who were never really there. I reason their inactivity and also kind of their incompetency too. But now, I just want to let their curiosity spark again on why they wanted to join such politically active youth organizations so hopefully they could be active. (Political situation in my country is AWFUL)

While I have met people who has quite similar desires as mine, i.e. to change the world (sounds cliché, I know), that desire noticeably differentiates me from most of the people I know.

*4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
I’m mostly seen as the person who strongly believes in my values, like wanting to change the world and stuff. It is true that I’m passionate of my advocacies but it doesn’t stop me from occasionally questioning what I truly want to do and how I want to achieve my desire. I’m still constantly learning from my advocacies and would not hesitate to question them (unless if I’m feeling shy).

I’m also seen as “put together” emotionally and mentally, but clearly that is not true because I am wack <33 (for non-Gen Z’s, wack kind of means I also have my own traumas to deal with.)

*5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
Order… I appreciate being organized. It’s neat and clean, which of course is a positive trait. But if it’s order in a way that it oppresses people, I would resist the orderliness.

Meanwhile, I find chaos funny. I know everything happens for a reason, so I see chaos not as “disorderly things” but as an abstract concept that is natural to the universe. Hence when things with no correlation (chaos) fall into place and actually makes sense, I can only laugh at the absurdity.

*6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*
Both?? Don‘t ideas come from core concepts AND give birth to new ideas which are essentially a much more refined/polished versions of the previous ideas?

*7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
I usually research a topic I’m interested in until I’m not interested anymore. At that stage, I would be knowledgeable of the topic but not deeply enough. Many things interest me yet I can only be _fixated_ one at a time, so I won’t always devote my time consistently.

*8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*
I like the scenery and the atmosphere travel can give me. I would prefer to travel alone if I could travel anywhere, but mostly to see how people live in that place and how people turn out if they had grown up in those places. I’d like to play pretend I have lived there, for fun.

*9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
I already mention it but that’s the general desire. To be straightforward, I never asked to be born, and seeing how awful society has become even way before I was conceived, I don’t want to exist anymore. Yet, there are things worth living for. For others, it‘s their family or friends, or their hobbies, or their desires. For me, it’s how the world or nature is underratedly beautiful, and that their sights are worth living for. But because I don’t want to exist… I’d rather want the youth or kids to not regret being born especially in such a beautiful world. Capitalism just gets in the way from people realizing how beautiful living can be. Hence, at least while I’m still alive, I’ll try my best to make the world a little bit better, so they won’t resent being born.

*10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
I frequently type as INFP in free online MBTI tests, and typed as INFJ once when I was mentally stable and doing what I wanted to do. When I looked into the cognitive functions of them, I personally lean more towards INFJ. I don’t relate to having a strong Fi. Or maybe, I’m entirely a different type at all.

If y’all also want to speculate my enneagram, I got inconsistent wing results (either 4w5 or 9w1), but a consistent tritype (469, idk what order though, I haven’t really looked into enneagram yet).

Also, pardon my occasional broken English, I’m not a native English lolz. I’d like to thank in advance to whoever types me in the future. <33


----------



## The Last

astronautsinspace said:


> *2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
> I like helping people. Periodt. However, I seem to neglect my problems once I become conscious I have my own problems. But, I want to expound why I want to help people: 1) I used to want other’s validation until my counselor has helped me realize I can never make people like me; and 2) I kind of owe them for giving me emotional connection despite the emotional neglect I experience in my home. People honestly deserve more in an unfair system.


For sure some kind of F. So this could either be Fe or you were surrounded by narcissists who only valued you when you served them so you constantly think you owe people things.




> I would also say I am reserved. With my friends and acquaintances who I cherish, I would be nice and sometimes even forget I’m mad at them or something when I hang out with them. But, they surprisingly still want to know me more than my “nice” facade, I guess. They want me to open up more, though I have tried in the previous months, I didn’t really feel intimacy and being understood when I was trying to be open, instead some of my closest friends helped me forget my baggages (in a wholesome way). I got a bit bummed out but why would I expect them to be licensed therapists when they‘re not? Despite that, I still love them very much. <33


If it is just a nice facade then you are an Introverted Feeler. Extraverted Feeling doesn't fake emotions even if it seems like they would be. Fe considers whatever it feels to be originating from itself though obviously it isn't.


*



3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Click to expand...

*


> I would say I’m overly nice, it’s very hard to make me hate you. And also, as someone curious in activism and social movements, I’m surprisingly more empathetic towards the members who were never really there. I reason their inactivity and also kind of their incompetency too. But now, I just want to let their curiosity spark again on why they wanted to join such politically active youth organizations so hopefully they could be active. (Political situation in my country is AWFUL)
> 
> While I have met people who has quite similar desires as mine, i.e. to change the world (sounds cliché, I know), that desire noticeably differentiates me from most of the people I know.


Still just definitely F


*



4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

*


> I’m mostly seen as the person who strongly believes in my values, like wanting to change the world and stuff. It is true that I’m passionate of my advocacies but it doesn’t stop me from occasionally questioning what I truly want to do and how I want to achieve my desire. I’m still constantly learning from my advocacies and would not hesitate to question them (unless if I’m feeling shy).
> 
> I’m also seen as “put together” emotionally and mentally, but clearly that is not true because I am wack <33 (for non-Gen Z’s, wack kind of means I also have my own traumas to deal with.)


I think INFP or ISFP so far.


*



5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

*


> Order… I appreciate being organized. It’s neat and clean, which of course is a positive trait. But if it’s order in a way that it oppresses people, I would resist the orderliness.
> 
> Meanwhile, I find chaos funny. I know everything happens for a reason, so I see chaos not as “disorderly things” but as an abstract concept that is natural to the universe. Hence when things with no correlation (chaos) fall into place and actually makes sense, I can only laugh at the absurdity.


Still seems fitting of I_FP


*



6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Click to expand...

*


> Both?? Don‘t ideas come from core concepts AND give birth to new ideas which are essentially a much more refined/polished versions of the previous ideas?


Ne analysis is oriented outward that a thing becomes other things where Ni will orient around a fixed idea things point towards. Sensors often pick both with sometimes Si picking the first. It's more a prompt to understand perception through the elaboration of it rather than the choice, but Ne should pick the 2nd option and when they don't they usually describe it as if they did pick the 2nd option. I would bet you are Se from this answer.


*



7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Click to expand...

*


> I usually research a topic I’m interested in until I’m not interested anymore. At that stage, I would be knowledgeable of the topic but not deeply enough. Many things interest me yet I can only be _fixated_ one at a time, so I won’t always devote my time consistently.


This is a common Se/Ne answer.


*



8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Click to expand...

*


> I like the scenery and the atmosphere travel can give me. I would prefer to travel alone if I could travel anywhere, but mostly to see how people live in that place and how people turn out if they had grown up in those places. I’d like to play pretend I have lived there, for fun.
> 
> *9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
> I already mention it but that’s the general desire. To be straightforward, I never asked to be born, and seeing how awful society has become even way before I was conceived, I don’t want to exist anymore. Yet, there are things worth living for. For others, it‘s their family or friends, or their hobbies, or their desires. For me, it’s how the world or nature is underratedly beautiful, and that their sights are worth living for. But because I don’t want to exist… I’d rather want the youth or kids to not regret being born especially in such a beautiful world. Capitalism just gets in the way from people realizing how beautiful living can be. Hence, at least while I’m still alive, I’ll try my best to make the world a little bit better, so they won’t resent being born.
> 
> *10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
> I frequently type as INFP in free online MBTI tests, and typed as INFJ once when I was mentally stable and doing what I wanted to do. When I looked into the cognitive functions of them, I personally lean more towards INFJ. I don’t relate to having a strong Fi. Or maybe, I’m entirely a different type at all.
> 
> If y’all also want to speculate my enneagram, I got inconsistent wing results (either 4w5 or 9w1), but a consistent tritype (469, idk what order though, I haven’t really looked into enneagram yet).
> 
> Also, pardon my occasional broken English, I’m not a native English lolz. I’d like to thank in advance to whoever types me in the future. <33


For sure I would side with Introverted Feeling as your dominant function, but your auxiliary function is kind of not really showing up. I would guess ISFP for you, but there isn't really super strong evidence for Ne or Se since there is a natural overlap between them. This is probably due to you being a teenager and generally it takes a bit for the auxiliary function to really become clear. Generically you come across as Fi, but particularly saying you have an emotional facade is the definition of Fi.

There is a separate board for enneagram with appropriate questionnaires for that typing system if you are really curious about that. I'm not the most knowledgeable of enneagram.


----------



## astronautsinspace

The Last said:


> For sure some kind of F. So this could either be Fe or you were surrounded by narcissists who only valued you when you served them so you constantly think you owe people things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is just a nice facade then you are an Introverted Feeler. Extraverted Feeling doesn't fake emotions even if it seems like they would be. Fe considers whatever it feels to be originating from itself though obviously it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still just definitely F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think INFP or ISFP so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still seems fitting of I_FP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne analysis is oriented outward that a thing becomes other things where Ni will orient around a fixed idea things point towards. Sensors often pick both with sometimes Si picking the first. It's more a prompt to understand perception through the elaboration of it rather than the choice, but Ne should pick the 2nd option and when they don't they usually describe it as if they did pick the 2nd option. I would bet you are Se from this answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a common Se/Ne answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure I would side with Introverted Feeling as your dominant function, but your auxiliary function is kind of not really showing up. I would guess ISFP for you, but there isn't really super strong evidence for Ne or Se since there is a natural overlap between them. This is probably due to you being a teenager and generally it takes a bit for the auxiliary function to really become clear. Generically you come across as Fi, but particularly saying you have an emotional facade is the definition of Fi.
> 
> There is a separate board for enneagram with appropriate questionnaires for that typing system if you are really curious about that. I'm not the most knowledgeable of enneagram.


Oh I see! Thank you for the insight and notice! I‘ll visit other forum questionnaires too. I’ll definitely also look into ISFP’s functions!


----------



## inverity

Putting my answers in spoilers since they are a bit lengthy.

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.


* *




I am a young woman, I have anxiety and panic disorder.




2.) What kind of person are you and why?


* *




I am a curious, straightforward and relatively optimistic person. I laugh easily and am good at making others laugh. 
I am easily irritated, but forgive easily as well. I feel that I am more intense than the average person, but that my intensity is just sort of sitting inside me, waiting for something to happen.

I have confidence in my appearance but have imposter syndrome about my abilities. I feel that I am lacking and lazy in a way others are not. That is not to say I hate myself, I think I’m decent. I just wish I could do better because I know I can.

Why?
-From what I’ve seen optimism allows people to get things done, and also creates a longer, healthier life. When I hang out with people who always focus on negative things their “vibe” is bad too. I don’t want to a person with a bad “vibe” and I’d like to enjoy the short time I have on earth. I find it pointless to mope about things you can’t change. 

-Laughter is the best medicine. It feels good to put other people in a good mood, and then we’ve bonded over something. Life is one big joke, like the fact that humans exist and put so much energy into finding and intepreting meaning in a place that means nothing is hilarious. Because of this, I think humor is a pretty important factor for coping with reality. 

-I’m not sure why I’m easily irritated. It could be my anxiety. I tend to be impatient.

-I think the intensity is just a innate temperament. I’ve been like that forever. I believe you can change things with the force of will. Not as in manifesting and crystals stuff, but your force of will being the most powerful thing in your life.




3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

* *




I am honest to a fault. Many people talk about being “brutally honest” but I have many times accidentally hurt people because I could not read the situation well. It makes me sad since I don’t like to hurt people.
Sometimes, however, I use this honesty on purpose to cut through the filler of appearances and vagueties, and so whatever the conversation is really about can be revealed. 
I find it interesting to see how people respond when I say something honestly. I’m not an edgy sort of person who likes to troll people, I find those types to be annoying. 
It’s a good way for me to vet through people. Most people who respond well to my honesty are people who are open and forthcoming as well.

I am strange in that I am sometimes very very perceptive and other times cannot understand why someone is feeling the way they are. I find strangers easier to understand than friends.

Whenever I take tests I come back as introverted, but I am almost in the middle when it comes to pure preference. I love getting to know new people, but I get tired easily. Laughing and talking with my friends gives me energy, but if it goes on for more than a few hours I feel a need to leave.
I enjoy crowds because they make me feel safe, but I can’t stand loud noises.

I can happily spend a majority of my time alone, but I know I need to call or interact with people occasionally.





4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?


* *




People describe me as confident and assertive, sometimes mysterious. A close friend said I seemed like I was very deeply emotional but don’t show it.
Another close friend said that despite my height (5’1) I seem “taller” than I actually am.

Despite this I am deeply confused and anxious about life and how to do things on a daily basis lol

I have no clue why I am perceived as mysterious, but I think the confidence is because I don’t like to waste time when doing things. I have some insecurities, but I know it would be meaningless to mull over them and worry when I have other things to do. I dislike uncertainty.




5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?


* *




I am always striving for order so things in my life don’t dissolve into further chaos,
but in my attempts I usually create chaos. When I do end up creating order, I usually take my time to pat myself on the back.
On a universal level I guess my failures make sense since the whole universe is going from order to chaos.

Chaos is anxiety to me, and uncertainty.
Order is confining and restraining. Too much of either is unbearable, but order is better.




6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?


* *




Everything has its root, nothing branches out forever. My ideals ideally (ha) lead me to a singular, perfect end.





7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?


* *




Yes, I can obsess over topics, characters and people for years. After I’m satisfied and I feel like I have gotten the “core” of whatever it is and can accurately perceive it’s “core” in my mind and what may come next for it, I move it to the back of my interests brain cabinet and move on to something more challenging.




8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?


* *




I like people watching.
I like talking to people who at first glance seem very different from me but in reality are just the same.

While people are people everywhere, I like learning about different cultures. I like having to think differently than the way I’m used to so my brain has a different perspective.
For me, traveling allows my brain not just to think forward, but also to the left and right (like outside the box) and into a new realm of interpreting reality.




9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?


* *




I desire to be content, safe, loved, and free.
My ultimate goal in life is to leave this world making a difference in it. So that the next generation will not have or have the same degree of issues that we do now. I think it is useless to live only for yourself.

But still for myself, I want to learn to my hearts’ content. I want to be able to do and go freely where I want so I can discover more of the world and about people.

I want to be safe and secure from harm, yet challenged and pushed so that I can one day be a source of inspiration for others to continue to make the world a better place.

Some of these drives are evolutionary, the others here are what I have been inspired by seeing people who have changed the world, especially during the 20th century. I hope that the world continues to progress for humanity.





10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?


* *




Probably some sort of intuitive type.
My opinion on what I’d like to be doesn’t matter. I’d like to just know what it is.


----------



## The Last

inverity said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> I am a curious, straightforward and relatively optimistic person. I laugh easily and am good at making others laugh.
> I am easily irritated, but forgive easily as well. I feel that I am more intense than the average person, but that my intensity is just sort of sitting inside me, waiting for something to happen.
> 
> I have confidence in my appearance but have imposter syndrome about my abilities. I feel that I am lacking and lazy in a way others are not. That is not to say I hate myself, I think I’m decent. I just wish I could do better because I know I can.
> 
> Why?
> -From what I’ve seen optimism allows people to get things done, and also creates a longer, healthier life. When I hang out with people who always focus on negative things their “vibe” is bad too. I don’t want to a person with a bad “vibe” and I’d like to enjoy the short time I have on earth. I find it pointless to mope about things you can’t change.
> 
> -Laughter is the best medicine. It feels good to put other people in a good mood, and then we’ve bonded over something. Life is one big joke, like the fact that humans exist and put so much energy into finding and intepreting meaning in a place that means nothing is hilarious. Because of this, I think humor is a pretty important factor for coping with reality.
> 
> -I’m not sure why I’m easily irritated. It could be my anxiety. I tend to be impatient.
> 
> -I think the intensity is just a innate temperament. I’ve been like that forever. I believe you can change things with the force of will. Not as in manifesting and crystals stuff, but your force of will being the most powerful thing in your life.


I'm actually not certain. This could be explained a lot of different ways.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> I am honest to a fault. Many people talk about being “brutally honest” but I have many times accidentally hurt people because I could not read the situation well. It makes me sad since I don’t like to hurt people.
> Sometimes, however, I use this honesty on purpose to cut through the filler of appearances and vagueties, and so whatever the conversation is really about can be revealed.
> I find it interesting to see how people respond when I say something honestly. I’m not an edgy sort of person who likes to troll people, I find those types to be annoying.
> It’s a good way for me to vet through people. Most people who respond well to my honesty are people who are open and forthcoming as well.
> 
> I am strange in that I am sometimes very very perceptive and other times cannot understand why someone is feeling the way they are. I find strangers easier to understand than friends.
> 
> Whenever I take tests I come back as introverted, but I am almost in the middle when it comes to pure preference. I love getting to know new people, but I get tired easily. Laughing and talking with my friends gives me energy, but if it goes on for more than a few hours I feel a need to leave.
> I enjoy crowds because they make me feel safe, but I can’t stand loud noises.
> 
> I can happily spend a majority of my time alone, but I know I need to call or interact with people occasionally.


Right so now this combined with the last sounds like INTJ in some ways. Your extroversion in this case would be extraverted thinking over introverted intuition. The elements that stick out to me are your inability to come to people on emotional levels, intensity, and your "wise simpleton" sort of sensibility. In any case you are some kind of T.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> People describe me as confident and assertive, sometimes mysterious. A close friend said I seemed like I was very deeply emotional but don’t show it.
> Another close friend said that despite my height (5’1) I seem “taller” than I actually am.
> 
> Despite this I am deeply confused and anxious about life and how to do things on a daily basis lol
> 
> I have no clue why I am perceived as mysterious, but I think the confidence is because I don’t like to waste time when doing things. I have some insecurities, but I know it would be meaningless to mull over them and worry when I have other things to do. I dislike uncertainty.


This still seems to suggest INTJ. If you are mysterious without putting on an act or trying to be unrevealing, then it is a matter of perception. If you use Introverted Intuition, then your perception would be completely separate from every situation. Like if something is happening, there is a normal response people have or can expect, but if you experience it completely differently people will be confused as to how you got where you got.




> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> I am always striving for order so things in my life don’t dissolve into further chaos,
> but in my attempts I usually create chaos. When I do end up creating order, I usually take my time to pat myself on the back.
> On a universal level I guess my failures make sense since the whole universe is going from order to chaos.
> 
> Chaos is anxiety to me, and uncertainty.
> Order is confining and restraining. Too much of either is unbearable, but order is better.


This follows the general trend that I__J will strongly favor order.




> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> Everything has its root, nothing branches out forever. My ideals ideally (ha) lead me to a singular, perfect end.


This is like a definitively Ni answer to this.




> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> Yes, I can obsess over topics, characters and people for years. After I’m satisfied and I feel like I have gotten the “core” of whatever it is and can accurately perceive it’s “core” in my mind and what may come next for it, I move it to the back of my interests brain cabinet and move on to something more challenging.


continued trend




> 8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> I like people watching.
> I like talking to people who at first glance seem very different from me but in reality are just the same.
> 
> While people are people everywhere, I like learning about different cultures. I like having to think differently than the way I’m used to so my brain has a different perspective.
> For me, traveling allows my brain not just to think forward, but also to the left and right (like outside the box) and into a new realm of interpreting reality.


generically N




> 9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> I desire to be content, safe, loved, and free.
> My ultimate goal in life is to leave this world making a difference in it. So that the next generation will not have or have the same degree of issues that we do now. I think it is useless to live only for yourself.
> 
> But still for myself, I want to learn to my hearts’ content. I want to be able to do and go freely where I want so I can discover more of the world and about people.
> 
> I want to be safe and secure from harm, yet challenged and pushed so that I can one day be a source of inspiration for others to continue to make the world a better place.
> 
> Some of these drives are evolutionary, the others here are what I have been inspired by seeing people who have changed the world, especially during the 20th century. I hope that the world continues to progress for humanity.
> 
> 10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> Probably some sort of intuitive type.
> My opinion on what I’d like to be doesn’t matter. I’d like to just know what it is.


You are consistently INTJ. Your dominant function, Ni, is a perceiving function and you consistently put perception above judgment in this. That's the reason I would say I over E. Your brain takes information and revolves it around a hidden concept. That's your subjective factor for intuition. Generically you follow I__J and N trends. You don't operate on an emotional level with people. Not to say you don't have emotions, but it isn't part of your decision making process. Here is a quote on Ni from Jung's Psychological Types:

"As a rule, the intuitive stops at
perception; perception is his main problem, and—in the case of a creative
artist—the shaping of his perception. But the crank is content with a
visionary idea by which he himself is shaped and determined. Naturally
the intensification of intuition often results in an extraordinary aloofness of
the individual from tangible reality; he may even become a complete
enigma to his immediate circle. If he is an artist, he reveals strange, far-off
things in his art, shimmering in all colours, at once portentous and banal,
beautiful and grotesque, sublime and whimsical. If not an artist, he is
frequently a misunderstood genius, a great man “gone wrong,” a sort of
wise simpleton, a figure for “psychological” novels."


----------



## inverity

The Last said:


> I'm actually not certain. This could be explained a lot of different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right so now this combined with the last sounds like INTJ in some ways. Your extroversion in this case would be extraverted thinking over introverted intuition. The elements that stick out to me are your inability to come to people on emotional levels, intensity, and your "wise simpleton" sort of sensibility. In any case you are some kind of T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This still seems to suggest INTJ. If you are mysterious without putting on an act or trying to be unrevealing, then it is a matter of perception. If you use Introverted Intuition, then your perception would be completely separate from every situation. Like if something is happening, there is a normal response people have or can expect, but if you experience it completely differently people will be confused as to how you got where you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This follows the general trend that I__J will strongly favor order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like a definitively Ni answer to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> continued trend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> generically N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are consistently INTJ. Your dominant function, Ni, is a perceiving function and you consistently put perception above judgment in this. That's the reason I would say I over E. Your brain takes information and revolves it around a hidden concept. That's your subjective factor for intuition. Generically you follow I__J and N trends. You don't operate on an emotional level with people. Not to say you don't have emotions, but it isn't part of your decision making process. Here is a quote on Ni from Jung's Psychological Types:
> 
> "As a rule, the intuitive stops at
> perception; perception is his main problem, and—in the case of a creative
> artist—the shaping of his perception. But the crank is content with a
> visionary idea by which he himself is shaped and determined. Naturally
> the intensification of intuition often results in an extraordinary aloofness of
> the individual from tangible reality; he may even become a complete
> enigma to his immediate circle. If he is an artist, he reveals strange, far-off
> things in his art, shimmering in all colours, at once portentous and banal,
> beautiful and grotesque, sublime and whimsical. If not an artist, he is
> frequently a misunderstood genius, a great man “gone wrong,” a sort of
> wise simpleton, a figure for “psychological” novels."


Wow thank you for taking the time for going through this! I’m assuming you like doing this, it seems like a decent amount of work even if you know cognitive functions.
A few follow up questions, don’t feel any pressure to give long responses:

1) what exactly is the “wise simpleton”? like in layman’s terms, or a book I could read to know more about it.
2) For the first part, you just put, “I’m not sure, this could be explained in a lot of different ways.” which part of my answers are you reffering to there? I could probably clarify if that would help.


----------



## The Last

I do this partly because I like it and partly because I want to have the deepest understanding of the functions and their correlations with things. There is an incredible amount of nuance and meaning in the types that has been completely ruined by mass popular analysis that I've kind of had to go through myself. In doing this I can come to understand it at a very high level.

It's a trope








Wise fool - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




By wise simpleton I think it is more a play off of the perspective thing. You might expect someone to be crazy or silly, but what they say might have way more meaning than you realize. Jung has it in the list with the other archetypes of misunderstood geniuses, so you can kind of get the feel of it. It's also the reason Ni is the most overtyped and misunderstood function, because everyone wants to claim they are misunderstood or a genius or whatever. You have to take it in context of the sort of mentality of the kind of person who does not take the experience at face value and will almost refuse to. That everything has a greater meaning and revolves around a core concept yet revealed to other people is the part that makes people feel alienated or misunderstood.

For question 2 nothing of it specifically applies to one type, but the rest of your answers clarified it. For instance, I would say I'm a curious, funny, intense, and straight forward person like you described yourself, but those aren't necessarily the definitive traits that make me INTJ. A lot of people are curious, funny, etc. I usually go for maximum transparency in these things so I try to demonstrate what shows a strong correlation, but also what doesn't necessarily have a correlation or definitive, exclusionary meaning to them.


----------



## lolidk

Hi, please type me. It's been around three years of confusion. XD

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Hmmm, I'm supposed to be studying right now. Exam stress. But, I don't think that would alter much of my answers. 
I'm 20 years old, female.
Indian background? 

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

My words do not mean as much as my actions so. And, self perception is a flawed thing. I don't think I can tell you exactly what kind of a person I am. I think everyone plays a role of each type of person as they go through life, so pinning it down would be useless.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Hmmmm, there isn't really anything particular about me that is 'unique'. We're all caricatures of the people we admire. 
I admire people that are logical, and, analytical. Especially people that are not emotionally driven.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

My family members are very inclined to believe that I am super emotional about everything. But, I am honestly only emotional about things I care about. Which would be friends, going out, having freedom to do what I want (read: Indian background causes a lot of fights in that regard). I can get very anal about these things. But otherwise, I don't really invest a lot of time or effort in maintaing emotional connection. My sister dislikes how 'not in tune' I am with how I feel, and, I dislike how she forces me to have feelings.

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Order exists until it doesn't. It's meaningless to maintain order because order should be subjective to a person. As well as that it's a silent time bomb. Cause one day, you won't have order. And, then chaos would ensue because you've accustomed to that kind of order. 
It's better to roll with chaos and see where that takes you. Because you can literally do anything you need to do to fix the problem. Whereas in order, you are subjected to outside opinion (which is not a bad thing on its own, and in moderation) out of sheer obligation.

My daily life is an attempt of accomodate as much chaos I can. No schedule, I roughly decide what to do in the morning of. I always expect that I will not follow through the schedule.

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Definitely revolving. Gateways just sounds exhausting. Because you're just wasting time at that point.

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Definitely relates to my interest level in the subject. If I care about being the best, I can get very obsessive. 

With stuff that I need to do (ex: school), it will be a need to know basis. 

8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Travelling is all about the nitty gritty stuff. It's about unexpected obstacles, stress and chaos. Looking back, those were my favourite experiences. I need to have that craziness to truly appreciate the opportunity to travel. Obviously, at the time of it occurring, I am slightly stressed, although amused as well. 

I would plan a trip on the last of day of my exams. A road trip, with my friends. Last minute packing is preferable. 

9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I think I would like the ability to do whatever I want. Achieve contentment with whatever situation I end up in. And, to choose myself without guilt.

I think being brought up in a certain environment definitely shapes you. I always want to resist this. Therefore, these particular desires are borne.

10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

I honestly don't know what type I am. I've been, frequently self typed as: ENFP, ESFP, ISFP, ISTP, ESTP. 
I definitely think I am an extrovert though, so that eliminates two of those. 
I don't think I have strong values as I know that anyone can do anything at any point, so having morals seems futile. Follow through will always not be possible. But this could be a value in of itself. So can't even eliminate Fi.
The N is a fluke. Exploring ideas is exhausting, especially without any expectation of follow through.

If I could choose to be a certain type, I'd definitely choose to be ENTP. Trolling people for jokes would be so fun. And, constant barrage of ideas would be fun to implement as well. 
It is so unlike me to have multiple ideas about stuff. I need to focus on an aspect to brainstorm. It helps get the job done, but there's not a lot of possibilities.

I think I am most likely an ESTP, but I've not tried manipulating people for real gains. I do flirt for fun, especially if I know that the other person has an interest in me. And, I move on quite quickly. I am very interested in having fun. I can come off irrational and stupid because I follow impulses. I like fighting, but only if the opponent is weak in their argument. I hate losing, so if my argument is weak, I don't try. Including emotional arguments. Those drain me, and, if people continue to do that with me, I detach from them. I do the bare minimum to make sure we don't argue, but they are not included in my inner circle.
I hate being obligated to care about people. I think people should deal with their emotional stuff on their own, or atleast not approach me when they do have one. I create a sense of welcome when I talk to people that they think I truly care about them, when I don't. 

Why I don't think I'm an ESTP is because I also am wary of authority figures. I don't take unnecessary physical risks. I am not athletic but I love to jog. I am not that smart. I can be emotional for certain things. I am very excited when I talk if I find you interesting/haven't met you in a long time, although that excitement tapers down once you've become my 'everyday' thing. 

The organisation in this must be ASS. Thank you for reading. I hope I was clear enough.


----------



## The Last

lolidk said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> My words do not mean as much as my actions so. And, self perception is a flawed thing. I don't think I can tell you exactly what kind of a person I am. I think everyone plays a role of each type of person as they go through life, so pinning it down would be useless.


I would have to guess you are some kind of extravert from this but that's about it.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> Hmmmm, there isn't really anything particular about me that is 'unique'. We're all caricatures of the people we admire.
> I admire people that are logical, and, analytical. Especially people that are not emotionally driven.


Some kind of E_T_.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> My family members are very inclined to believe that I am super emotional about everything. But, I am honestly only emotional about things I care about. Which would be friends, going out, having freedom to do what I want (read: Indian background causes a lot of fights in that regard). I can get very anal about these things. But otherwise, I don't really invest a lot of time or effort in maintaing emotional connection. My sister dislikes how 'not in tune' I am with how I feel, and, I dislike how she forces me to have feelings.


Kind of makes sense for someone with thinking. Your feelings are a sort of force that just happen unconsciously as opposed to something you consciously control or consider.




> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> Order exists until it doesn't. It's meaningless to maintain order because order should be subjective to a person. As well as that it's a silent time bomb. Cause one day, you won't have order. And, then chaos would ensue because you've accustomed to that kind of order.
> It's better to roll with chaos and see where that takes you. Because you can literally do anything you need to do to fix the problem. Whereas in order, you are subjected to outside opinion (which is not a bad thing on its own, and in moderation) out of sheer obligation.
> 
> My daily life is an attempt of accomodate as much chaos I can. No schedule, I roughly decide what to do in the morning of. I always expect that I will not follow through the schedule.


I have to imagine you are some kind of E_TP from this and also from how impressionable you described yourself as being previously.




> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> Definitely revolving. Gateways just sounds exhausting. Because you're just wasting time at that point.


Then you are not some kind of Ne type then. Probably ESTP.




> 8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?
> 
> Travelling is all about the nitty gritty stuff. It's about unexpected obstacles, stress and chaos. Looking back, those were my favourite experiences. I need to have that craziness to truly appreciate the opportunity to travel. Obviously, at the time of it occurring, I am slightly stressed, although amused as well.
> 
> I would plan a trip on the last of day of my exams. A road trip, with my friends. Last minute packing is preferable.


I cannot imagine you being an Si. I'm not sure what you gain from the stress though.




> 10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I honestly don't know what type I am. I've been, frequently self typed as: ENFP, ESFP, ISFP, ISTP, ESTP.
> I definitely think I am an extrovert though, so that eliminates two of those.
> I don't think I have strong values as I know that anyone can do anything at any point, so having morals seems futile. Follow through will always not be possible. But this could be a value in of itself. So can't even eliminate Fi.
> The N is a fluke. Exploring ideas is exhausting, especially without any expectation of follow through.
> 
> If I could choose to be a certain type, I'd definitely choose to be ENTP. Trolling people for jokes would be so fun. And, constant barrage of ideas would be fun to implement as well.
> It is so unlike me to have multiple ideas about stuff. I need to focus on an aspect to brainstorm. It helps get the job done, but there's not a lot of possibilities.
> 
> I think I am most likely an ESTP, but I've not tried manipulating people for real gains. I do flirt for fun, especially if I know that the other person has an interest in me. And, I move on quite quickly. I am very interested in having fun. I can come off irrational and stupid because I follow impulses. I like fighting, but only if the opponent is weak in their argument. I hate losing, so if my argument is weak, I don't try. Including emotional arguments. Those drain me, and, if people continue to do that with me, I detach from them. I do the bare minimum to make sure we don't argue, but they are not included in my inner circle.
> I hate being obligated to care about people. I think people should deal with their emotional stuff on their own, or atleast not approach me when they do have one. I create a sense of welcome when I talk to people that they think I truly care about them, when I don't.
> 
> Why I don't think I'm an ESTP is because I also am wary of authority figures. I don't take unnecessary physical risks. I am not athletic but I love to jog. I am not that smart. I can be emotional for certain things. I am very excited when I talk if I find you interesting/haven't met you in a long time, although that excitement tapers down once you've become my 'everyday' thing.
> 
> The organisation in this must be ASS. Thank you for reading. I hope I was clear enough.


I think ESTP. For sure you are some kind of E_T_. I don't think that is up for argument. Se dominant just kind of suggests you are a live in the moment kind of person, and that's the only explanation I have for why you choose full chaos for everything. You seem anti-Ne.


----------



## The Last

I mean I obviously only know you through whatever you have told me, so I actually don't know because I don't know your standard. You could be incredibly narcissistic and controlling or you could just be more argumentative in comparison to this passive aggressive world. The standard unhealthy traits for Se are narcissism and weird superstitions. An overwhelming one-sidedness in Se means a repression and weird use of Ni where the weird nonsense hunches come from.

In psychological types he mentions what happens when you go too far one-sided. Here is what is under Se:
"Above all, the repressed intuitions
begin to assert themselves in the form of projections. The wildest
suspicions arise; if the object is a sexual one, jealous fantasies and anxiety
states gain the upper hand. More acute cases develop every sort of phobia,
and, in particular, compulsion symptoms. The pathological contents have a
markedly unreal character, with a frequent moral or religious streak. A
pettifogging captiousness follows, or a grotesquely punctilious morality
combined with primitive, “magical” superstitions that fall back on abstruse
rites. All these things have their source in the repressed inferior functions
which have been driven into harsh opposition to the conscious attitude, and
they appear in a guise that is all the more striking because they rest on the
most absurd assumptions, in complete contrast to the conscious sense of
reality. The whole structure of thought and feeling seems, in this second
personality, to be twisted into a pathological parody: reason turns into hairsplitting
pedantry, morality into dreary moralizing and blatant Pharisaism,
religion into ridiculous superstition, and intuition, the noblest gift of man,
into meddlesome officiousness, poking into every corner; instead of gazing
into the far distance, it descends to the lowest level of human meanness."

I wouldn't be able to make the call on it for you though.


----------



## hehe44

The Last said:


> I wouldn't be able to make the call on it for you though.


You're right. Thank you.


----------



## ThatSEOguy

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

25, male, relaxed and easy going.

*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*

First thing that comes into my mind is that I'm a very practical and hands on person. I don't like theoretical stuff, I always look for practical solutions and even when I speak about something I tend to give many examples to make my point clear.

*3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*

The standards I set for myself. I don't want to achieve things but I want to be reponsible. The people who are close to me know they can trust me and that I'm always on time as well as I keep my promises. You know, just the stuff many people would associate with an honorable man.

*4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*

There is a discrepany between my own description and how others see me because my practical approach to life is more shown in a way that I solve problems and that my way of communicating is very direct. Many people would say I'm unpractical because I don't have a crafts job and because I have a strong interest in more nerdy stuff (Pokemon for example) and things like military history and German literature. This is what I perceive.
The reasons for that...well, my friends just have a different understanding of what practical means but that's ok. For me, there is no "absolute" right answer and if it makes sense for them, it's fine. 

*5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*

Order means self preservation to me. I want to eat good stuff, sleep well, stay fit with work outs, have a clear plan with money/taxes and just live a life which can be considered "stable and healthy". 

I have a strong dislike for chaos in my home and working environment. I'm the type of person who cleans the dishes right away and I can meet deadlines even many days before because of my good organization. 

*6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*

That's a tough one to answer because I somehow don't see neither? I see ideas revolving around objects and the real world. I always take in the information that I can get from the outside world and then I sort out ideas unless I find the perfect one.

For example: When I create a business card for a client I first take a look at all templates and given possibilities and THEN I make up my mind. Then it's hard to change my mind because I want to create the business card that I see in front of me. 

*7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*

I like to try new things and always get myself into something new - during christmas I spend a lot of time with wood modeling, then I moved on to a lot of cooking and currently I have a stronger interest in writing fairy tales. Sometimes I also experience a stronger desire for activities like gambling - you know, things don't really have a purpose but give you an adrenaline spike.

When I find something I really like it might be that I will lose interest within a few weeks. That has always been a problem, I just don't have the desire to get myself deeper into something. Exeptions are topics like history and sports but even there I need to mix up my approach - for instance, I can't stay with the same workout routine for too long as well as I don't want to learn only about one history topic (one day I watch something about the roman empire, the next day I want to learn more about WW2 etc.).

*8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?* 

I think I'm a sensor type but that's all I can say.


----------



## Freyz

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

Male, 18 year old
Recovery from stress
I have social anxiety, and low self esteem, i'll try my best not to mess up with this

*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
Good question! I don't know

Well, I'm a deep thinker and curious. i love to think about things surrounding me and Google it / ask it straight away.
For example, if i noticed a shower. I might ask how a shower works in Google, just for the sake of knowing it

Also, I'm a disorganized person. I don't have to clean up unless i found it reasonable to do so ( such as leaving stuff long enough)

Besides my curiosity and love for knowledge, i also feel things deeply, and pretty sensitive tbh.

*3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
I tend to get obsessed over a certain topics, for example this MBTI. I talked to my friend about it everyday, though i know how to limit it and not to bore my friend
I tried to gather information from a lot of people, websites and topics, put it my head and try to analyze it. This happens often on things i find interesting

*4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
Pretty different.

*My family said I'm too apathetic to them, but i simply just don't know what to say or react to a certain thing, i cared about them, and i do care about social harmony, it's just not my main interest, why care when there's someone already taking care of it?*
I noticed a lot of thing in my family, what is going on and certain events which i often analyze subconsciously, critize it inside my head for their logic sometimes, but i tend to be silent about
I don't like family gatherings and consoling me on how i should be, not what i am and how to improve myself from it

From friends, they simply don't care, and i rarely asked about it, so i don't know.
Besides that one time where i asked, _am i a thinker or a feeler_, my close friend said both


*5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
Both. Both are good
When there's Chaos, Order takes control
When there's Corruption and Dictatorship in the Order, Chaos of Revolution strikes

I'm pretty sure we need a balance of it. I do like to have control in my life, but it's difficult to do that since I'm disorganized from the start
I try to organize things when I'm in mood, or when i have to. I'm not too chaotic in anyway, and love to organize things at some time
Probably due to my lack of motivation

*6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*

If ideas just revolve around core concepts, then there'll be nothing new right? Is my logic ok?
Gateways to new ideas of course...

*7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*

Obsessive, probably. I often dig deeply on a topic that i really like
And i often find value on something i understand too

For the moving on thing, well sometimes. If i was just Googling something to know a simple concept, i move on
But if something intrigues me, i dig deeper until i understand fully
Note : I love Googling random stuff just for the sake of knowing

*8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*

The first time i got 16 personalities, it's INFP *multiple times *til i changed to INTP
First time i got cognitive functions result, i got high Introverted Intuition, and resulted on INTJ ( with high Fi, and moderate Ti )
First time i got socionics type result, i got LII INTj

So, it's around INFP / INTJ / INTP
It's a very close one between INFP / INTP . But maybe INFP due to me feeling things deeply, i gotta say that

A type that i would like to be? any Intuitive types i suppose.
To be precise, INTJ

edit : fixed statements and additional information


----------



## The Last

ThatSEOguy said:


> *2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
> 
> First thing that comes into my mind is that I'm a very practical and hands on person. I don't like theoretical stuff, I always look for practical solutions and even when I speak about something I tend to give many examples to make my point clear.


So some kind of sensing-thinking going on.


*



4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

*


> There is a discrepany between my own description and how others see me because my practical approach to life is more shown in a way that I solve problems and that *my way of communicating is very direct. *Many people would say I'm unpractical because I don't have a crafts job and because I have a strong interest in more nerdy stuff (Pokemon for example) and things like military history and German literature. This is what I perceive.
> The reasons for that...well, my friends just have a different understanding of what practical means but that's ok. _*For me, there is no "absolute" right answer*_ and if it makes sense for them, it's fine.


This is an interesting pairing of ideas. The first one makes it sound like you have an extraverted judgment. Te types are notoriously vocal about opinions and very direct. There isn't a sort of fluff but just a blunt fact or reasoning. Now when you say there is no absolute right answer and even put "" around it makes it sound like you are against this sort of objective thinking that would mean verifiable right or wrongness. Introverted Thinkers are much less direct. They don't deal with feelings obviously, but they don't have a right/wrong dichotomy to them. That's probably more what you meant I'm guessing. And you might be extroverted.


*



5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

*


> Order means self preservation to me. I want to eat good stuff, sleep well, stay fit with work outs, have a clear plan with money/taxes and just live a life which can be considered "stable and healthy".
> 
> I have a strong dislike for chaos in my home and working environment. I'm the type of person who cleans the dishes right away and I can meet deadlines even many days before because of my good organization.


Conscientious person. Generally people will point this out as a J thing, but I know Ps like this. Overall this is a sensor answer which you already knew.


*



6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Click to expand...

*


> That's a tough one to answer because I somehow don't see neither? I see ideas revolving around objects and the real world. I always take in the information that I can get from the outside world and then I sort out ideas unless I find the perfect one.
> 
> For example: When I create a business card for a client I first take a look at all templates and given possibilities and THEN I make up my mind. Then it's hard to change my mind because I want to create the business card that I see in front of me.


S


*



7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Click to expand...

*


> I like to try new things and always get myself into something new - during christmas I spend a lot of time with wood modeling, then I moved on to a lot of cooking and currently I have a stronger interest in writing fairy tales. Sometimes I also experience a stronger desire for activities like gambling - you know, things don't really have a purpose but give you an adrenaline spike.
> 
> When I find something I really like it might be that I will lose interest within a few weeks. That has always been a problem, I just don't have the desire to get myself deeper into something. Exeptions are topics like history and sports but even there I need to mix up my approach - for instance, I can't stay with the same workout routine for too long as well as I don't want to learn only about one history topic (one day I watch something about the roman empire, the next day I want to learn more about WW2 etc.).
> 
> *8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
> 
> I think I'm a sensor type but that's all I can say.


I have to imagine you are either ESTP or ISTP. Practical thinking falls into any ST type really. What gets me is your comment about right and wrong as well as being a direct. I'm not quite sure what you meant by that. That's going to be the big determiner of things.


----------



## ThatSEOguy

Thanks. Would it help if I answer more questions of your questionnaire to make sure if I'm a STP or STJ type?


----------



## The Last

ThatSEOguy said:


> Thanks. Would it help if I answer more questions of your questionnaire to make sure if I'm a STP or STJ type?


Yeah 2 questions:

Would you say you are an outgoing person?

Would you say you like to think in terms of "correct or incorrect" or "everything kind of has a gray area and trying to force it to be black or white misses the point".




Freyz said:


> *2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
> Good question! I don't know
> 
> Well, I'm a deep thinker and curious. i love to think about things surrounding me and Google it / ask it straight away.
> For example, if i noticed a shower. I might ask how a shower works in Google, just for the sake of knowing it
> 
> Also, I'm a disorganized person. I don't have to clean up unless i found it reasonable to do so ( such as leaving stuff long enough)
> 
> Besides my curiosity and love for knowledge, i also feel things deeply, and pretty sensitive tbh.


It seems like you are very insistent on being an N and probably NT but I can't get much us.


*



3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Click to expand...

*


> I tend to get obsessed over a certain topics, for example this MBTI. I talked to my friend about it everyday, though i know how to limit it and not to bore my friend
> I tried to gather information from a lot of people, websites and topics, put it my head and try to analyze it. This happens often on things i find interesting


More of the same


*



4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

*


> Pretty different.
> 
> *My family said I'm too apathetic to them, but i simply just don't know what to say or react to a certain thing, i cared about them, and i do care about social harmony, it's just not my main interest, why care when there's someone already taking care of it?*
> I noticed a lot of thing in my family, what is going on and certain events which i often analyze subconsciously, critize it inside my head for their logic sometimes, but i tend to be silent about
> I don't like family gatherings and consoling me on how i should be, not what i am and how to improve myself from it
> 
> From friends, they simply don't care, and i rarely asked about it, so i don't know.
> Besides that one time where i asked, _am i a thinker or a feeler_, my close friend said both


Besides the continuation of intuition. In regards to being a feeler and thinker, there is a certain thing when it comes to women thinkers that sort of being a woman is so strongly associated with feeling. Where men thinkers almost certainly come across as completely thinking based. Possibly it is expectations and possibly it is biology. Another thing to notice about this is your close friend probably sees the side of you that you don't see so they would be seeing you as both how you understand yourself and how you don't understand yourself. Another possible and probably easier and more reliable answer is that if you are inbetween on something it is probably the middle function. Most of what you say sounds like you are writing a cartoon about an INTJ or something so that would keep in line with that.


*



5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

*


> Both. Both are good
> When there's Chaos, Order takes control
> When there's Corruption and Dictatorship in the Order, Chaos of Revolution strikes
> 
> I'm pretty sure we need a balance of it. I do like to have control in my life, but it's difficult to do that since I'm disorganized from the start
> I try to organize things when I'm in mood, or when i have to. I'm not too chaotic in anyway, and love to organize things at some time
> Probably due to my lack of motivation


Your definition of order and chaos is based almost entirely in a head trip of events so I would guess intuitive.


*



6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Click to expand...

*


> If ideas just revolve around core concepts, then there'll be nothing new right? Is my logic ok?
> Gateways to new ideas of course...


Interesting that you pick the Ne sided answer to this when you've been more Ni the whole time. The question regards the understanding of ideas. Ni will build constellations that point towards something. Ne will just keep going on without a central point to worry about.


*



7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Click to expand...

*


> Obsessive, probably. I often dig deeply on a topic that i really like
> And i often find value on something i understand too
> 
> For the moving on thing, well sometimes. If i was just Googling something to know a simple concept, i move on
> But if something intrigues me, i dig deeper until i understand fully
> Note : I love Googling random stuff just for the sake of knowing


This would be closer to an Ni answer than Ne.


*



8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> The first time i got 16 personalities, it's INFP *multiple times *til i changed to INTP
> First time i got cognitive functions result, i got high Introverted Intuition, and resulted on INTJ ( with high Fi, and moderate Ti )
> First time i got socionics type result, i got LII INTj
> 
> So, it's around INFP / INTJ / INTP
> It's a very close one between INFP / INTP . But maybe INFP due to me feeling things deeply, i gotta say that
> 
> A type that i would like to be? any Intuitive types i suppose.
> To be precise, INTJ
> 
> edit : fixed statements and additional information


You associate intuition with thinking throughout this entire thing. You don't come across in anyway as a feeler in this to me. I would guess you are INTJ. It would be between INTJ and INTP. It seems more apparent your analysis is of the perception than your thinking being about thinking if that makes sense. Like perceiving something complicated and trying to make it simple as opposed to perceiving something simple and trying to make it complicated.


----------



## Freyz

The Last said:


> Yeah 2 questions:
> 
> Would you say you are an outgoing person?
> 
> Would you say you like to think in terms of "correct or incorrect" or "everything kind of has a gray area and trying to force it to be black or white misses the point".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like you are very insistent on being an N and probably NT but I can't get much us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the continuation of intuition. In regards to being a feeler and thinker, there is a certain thing when it comes to women thinkers that sort of being a woman is so strongly associated with feeling. Where men thinkers almost certainly come across as completely thinking based. Possibly it is expectations and possibly it is biology. Another thing to notice about this is your close friend probably sees the side of you that you don't see so they would be seeing you as both how you understand yourself and how you don't understand yourself. Another possible and probably easier and more reliable answer is that if you are inbetween on something it is probably the middle function. Most of what you say sounds like you are writing a cartoon about an INTJ or something so that would keep in line with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your definition of order and chaos is based almost entirely in a head trip of events so I would guess intuitive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that you pick the Ne sided answer to this when you've been more Ni the whole time. The question regards the understanding of ideas. Ni will build constellations that point towards something. Ne will just keep going on without a central point to worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This would be closer to an Ni answer than Ne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You associate intuition with thinking throughout this entire thing. You don't come across in anyway as a feeler in this to me. I would guess you are INTJ. It would be between INTJ and INTP. It seems more apparent your analysis is of the perception than your thinking being about thinking if that makes sense. Like perceiving something complicated and trying to make it simple as opposed to perceiving something simple and trying to make it complicated.


Well, the thing on being INTJ i often see is that they're often organized, have visions for the future, plans etc, while i don't. I do use *Ni *occasionally though, so it may get confusing at times compared to using *Ne *
I have no opposing arguments for being INTP, seems pretty fitting for me
As for INFP, I'm sensitive? i guess? i sometimes do have moral compass too, such as "this feels wrong" or things like that, i don't know


----------



## The Last

Freyz said:


> Well, the thing on being INTJ i often see is that they're often organized, have visions for the future, plans etc, while i don't. I do use *Ni *occasionally though, so it may get confusing at times compared to using *Ne *
> I have no opposing arguments for being INTP, seems pretty fitting for me
> As for INFP, I'm sensitive? i guess? i sometimes do have moral compass too, such as "this feels wrong" or things like that, i don't know


You either have Ni or you have Ne. There is no both. In the case that you are an INTP, you would have a consciousness of Ti and an Unconscious of extraversion including N, S and most importantly F. As a way to connect more to unconsciousness and prevent one-sidedness your brain takes one out (in this case N or S) and makes it in between conscious and unconscious. This then pairs the Ti and Ne and balances it accordingly with the reversal of Fe and Si. You aren't going to have Ne and Ni simultaneously. This is all written out by Jung in Psychological Types.

That said INTP is more about thinking about thinking rather than hard facts. It is supposed to be a judgment without a conclusion.The INTJ will be more of a black or white kind of judge who cares more about an objective fact than a subjective idea about how something works. INTJ will favor having conclusiveness heavily.

Literally everyone has a moral compass. The idea that Fi has the monopoly on that is the silliest meme. You just don't talk about feelings almost at all in your entire post. Feelers who fill these out constantly mention feelings. It's generally not hard to spot.


----------



## Freyz

The Last said:


> You either have Ni or you have Ne. There is no both. In the case that you are an INTP, you would have a consciousness of Ti and an Unconscious of extraversion including N, S and most importantly F. As a way to connect more to unconsciousness and prevent one-sidedness your brain takes one out (in this case N or S) and makes it in between conscious and unconscious. This then pairs the Ti and Ne and balances it accordingly with the reversal of Fe and Si. You aren't going to have Ne and Ni simultaneously. This is all written out by Jung in Psychological Types.
> 
> That said INTP is more about thinking about thinking rather than hard facts. It is supposed to be a judgment without a conclusion.The INTJ will be more of a black or white kind of judge who cares more about an objective fact than a subjective idea about how something works. INTJ will favor having conclusiveness heavily.
> 
> Literally everyone has a moral compass. The idea that Fi has the monopoly on that is the silliest meme. You just don't talk about feelings almost at all in your entire post. Feelers who fill these out constantly mention feelings. It's generally not hard to spot.


Thanks, i'll keep my eye on INTP
If you're having doubts / question about my answers, you could ask it straight away, since i might be biased in any way while thinking about it, who knows?


----------



## ThatSEOguy

The Last said:


> Yeah 2 questions:
> 
> Would you say you are an outgoing person?
> Only when I meet close friends. I consider myself to be socially introverted.
> 
> Would you say you like to think in terms of "correct or incorrect" or "everything kind of has a gray area and trying to force it to be black or white misses the point".
> Second. I actually struggle to get along with people who think in a black or white way. To give you an example: A few days ago my father and me talked about the average income of a German employee. My father just accepted the studies behind it and made a personal judgment about it. I on the other hand was "busy" questioning how researchers came to the conclusion - which methods did they use? How many people did they ask? When was the study revealed? I accepted that in cities like Berlin or Munich the numbers might be right which is why I don't completely distrust the results but they are completely wrong in reflecting the average income of someone who lives in a small town for example. This is also the reason why I tend to struggle to use studies for my own argumentation because I'm aware that other people will question how valid it is (and I question it myself). Sounds more like Ti, right?


----------



## Freyz

@The Last

I have *many* questions though regarding Ni / Ti and INTP / INTJ

If, say Ni often obsesses over a topic, and Ne tends to move around, why is there more INTP's here around ( such as the internet too ) compared to INTJ?

I've seen a lot of INTP's on the internet such as here, they sometimes tend to be unsure of their type so they asked people across in the Internet to make sure they're not mistyped. Or, maybe define obsess? Is it deep researching over a specific topic just to know, or it's to find their own identity?

Or maybe it's because of the percentage of the people since INTJ is less than INTP on average ( assuming we trusted the data )? Or is it because of INTJ's Te tend to get things done *instead of* surfing the web making sure of their type?
Sorry :v


----------



## The Last

ThatSEOguy said:


> Would you say you are an outgoing person?
> Only when I meet close friends. I consider myself to be socially introverted.
> 
> Would you say you like to think in terms of "correct or incorrect" or "everything kind of has a gray area and trying to force it to be black or white misses the point".
> Second. I actually struggle to get along with people who think in a black or white way. To give you an example: A few days ago my father and me talked about the average income of a German employee. My father just accepted the studies behind it and made a personal judgment about it. I on the other hand was "busy" questioning how researchers came to the conclusion - which methods did they use? How many people did they ask? When was the study revealed? I accepted that in cities like Berlin or Munich the numbers might be right which is why I don't completely distrust the results but they are completely wrong in reflecting the average income of someone who lives in a small town for example. This is also the reason why I tend to struggle to use studies for my own argumentation because I'm aware that other people will question how valid it is (and I question it myself). Sounds more like Ti, right?


Being skeptical isn't part of it. It's a matter of thinking things could be reduced to black or white, right or wrong, yes or no, etc. that makes someone Te. You can take however long you want to get to the conclusion but the point is that you are trying to be conclusive to be Te. So if you have a problem with black or white thinkers chances are you are ISTP than ISTJ.




Freyz said:


> @The Last
> 
> I have *many* questions though regarding Ni / Ti and INTP / INTJ
> 
> If, say Ni often obsesses over a topic, and Ne tends to move around, why is there more INTP's here around ( such as the internet too ) compared to INTJ?
> 
> I've seen a lot of INTP's on the internet such as here, they sometimes tend to be unsure of their type so they asked people across in the Internet to make sure they're not mistyped. Or, maybe define obsess? Is it deep researching over a specific topic just to know, or it's to find their own identity?
> 
> Or maybe it's because of the percentage of the people since INTJ is less than INTP on average ( assuming we trusted the data )? Or is it because of INTJ's Te tend to get things done *instead of* surfing the web making sure of their type?
> Sorry :v


Fear of a mistype is a constant thing among many people. Also a lack of conscientiousness is not part of your type. It just means you aren't very disciplined.

Introversion as a definition is more depth and Extraversion as a definition is more breadth. It's a matter of which part is the deep and which is the broad. Is it your perception or your judgment? If you like reaching definitive answers or even think you can reach definitive answers as just a general mindset, then you are a Te and if you are someone who struggles with conclusiveness as a general mindset, then you would be on the INTP side. That's the easiest way to tell them apart because there is quite a bit of overlap if you look at them act in general. Overwhelmingly, I think MBTI tests don't really say much. They measure J and P with just being a diligent person and they constantly mix introversion with intuition. Also in taking the test it isn't that you say you are one thing or the other, but the motivation behind saying you are one thing or another that actually counts and those tests can never determine that.


----------



## Freyz

The Last said:


> Being skeptical isn't part of it. It's a matter of thinking things could be reduced to black or white, right or wrong, yes or no, etc. that makes someone Te. You can take however long you want to get to the conclusion but the point is that you are trying to be conclusive to be Te. So if you have a problem with black or white thinkers chances are you are ISTP than ISTJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fear of a mistype is a constant thing among many people. Also a lack of conscientiousness is not part of your type. It just means you aren't very disciplined.
> 
> Introversion as a definition is more depth and Extraversion as a definition is more breadth. It's a matter of which part is the deep and which is the broad. Is it your perception or your judgment? If you like reaching definitive answers or even think you can reach definitive answers as just a general mindset, then you are a Te and if you are someone who struggles with conclusiveness as a general mindset, then you would be on the INTP side. That's the easiest way to tell them apart because there is quite a bit of overlap if you look at them act in general. Overwhelmingly, I think MBTI tests don't really say much. They measure J and P with just being a diligent person and they constantly mix introversion with intuition. Also in taking the test it isn't that you say you are one thing or the other, but the motivation behind saying you are one thing or another that actually counts and those tests can never determine that.


Yeah... I still don't know which one i use the most naturally
Do you still have any questions i can answer if you're willing?


----------



## The Last

Freyz said:


> Yeah... I still don't know which one i use the most naturally
> Do you still have any questions i can answer if you're willing?


I mean it would be repeating the same thing in different ways. I guess you would have to reflect on this a whole bunch and see if you find yourself reducing complex ideas into simple statements or if you find yourself taking simple things and not allowing them to come to simple conclusions.


----------



## Freyz

The Last said:


> I mean it would be repeating the same thing in different ways. I guess you would have to reflect on this a whole bunch and see if you find yourself reducing complex ideas into simple statements or if you find yourself taking simple things and not allowing them to come to simple conclusions.


I guess i would do the latter, since i often doubt a single conclusion, like what if the other options were right?
I would do the former if i had a strong gut feelings about it, and pursue that option to it's deepest ( which probably would happen after considering the other options, so i chose the most precise one )


----------



## The Last

Former is INTJ and latter is INTP, but if you haven't thought about it before it is a mystery, so you just need to look for it now.


----------



## ThatSEOguy

@The Last What you mentioned about the black and white thinking of Te makes sense but I'm still confused how this shows in a more practical manner. I think everyone is a bit of a black and white thinker as well as everyone wants to come to conclusions but some people are just slower in their approach.
For instance, I'm someone who always has a goal in mind no matter if it's my point of what I'm saying in a voice mail or the weekly amount of money I want to make with freelancing - however, I often tend to focus more on the process and the way I reach my goals is something I often change. I know that doesn't really have to do with black or white thinking but isn't being result oriented a Te trait as well?

The reasons for my many questions are that I thought I'm a Ti type because many characteristics which are assicoated with this cognitive function seem to fit - I ask a lot of questions, I doubt many things, I build my own systems, I try to look at many different perspectives...


----------



## The Last

ThatSEOguy said:


> @The Last What you mentioned about the black and white thinking of Te makes sense but I'm still confused how this shows in a more practical manner. I think everyone is a bit of a black and white thinker as well as everyone wants to come to conclusions but some people are just slower in their approach.
> For instance, I'm someone who always has a goal in mind no matter if it's my point of what I'm saying in a voice mail or the weekly amount of money I want to make with freelancing - however, I often tend to focus more on the process and the way I reach my goals is something I often change. I know that doesn't really have to do with black or white thinking but isn't being result oriented a Te trait as well?
> 
> The reasons for my many questions are that I thought I'm a Ti type because many characteristics which are assicoated with this cognitive function seem to fit - I ask a lot of questions, I doubt many things, I build my own systems, I try to look at many different perspectives...


I'm going to try to break this down as far back as I can.

First is the matter of the definitions of extraversion (I know this is archaic kind of, but it is the spelling in the text) and introversion. Extraversion is a matter of an objective principle. Objective means not the subject, and subject means the person being analyzed. So the object is always something apart from you in any way you want to consider it. Introversion means the subject is superior to the object. The object exists as it can relate back to the subject. This is where the reflecting versus becoming dichotomy comes from. The extravert just "becomes" the object. There are 2 notable traits that carry across. Introversion means a lot of depth and limited range. Extraversion means a lot of range and limited depth. Introvert wants a concentrated energy out of one thing and the extravert always wants just more in general. The introvert looks to bring an inner meaning to light, which is why it kind of becomes that. Anyway...

Second is the matter of thinking. So we know it is a matter of judgment and one dealing apart from how it resonates with your humanity or others' humanities. Like math has to function apart from whether it hurt your feelings or not, or an engine can't really talk back to you if you hurt it. This is where Te makes a lot of sense to explain. Anything that can be observed and measured will fall into the realm of objective thinking. Science is the main one Jung uses. The point is that there is a formula you can apply to things and determine if they are right or wrong. The world cannot be a sphere for me and flat for you. It isn't that only a Te can do science, but that correct/incorrectness of it is what attracts them, as well as the fact that you observe it and it is not a matter of you. It's a consensus of thinking. So, introverted thinking is very difficult to explain, but basically it is thinking about thinking. The introverted thinker has a subjective element that reasoning has to work with. To have something simply be right or wrong is some kind of reductionist problem to them. It cannot be that easy. For examples, Jung uses Kant and Nietzsche. He gets a bit indecisive about Nietzsche later on, but I think he's a Ti. So you can compare the scientist who has to deal with proving a theory to someone for it to be valid to the philosopher who can be like Hegel and write a 600 page book no one understands. This gets definitely into intuitive territory, but it really marks the difference of thinking.

Finally we have to combine it with sensing, since that is what you are in this instance. Sensing marks any territory that is simply an understanding by senses. It is smelled, touched, seen, tasted, or heard. There is not a judgment involved, but the radar of the person is set to pick up these things. So when you have an Ti who is paired with Se, you get a practical thinker. While the thoughts are a sort of indescribable feature, the sensing is completely concrete. The Si with Te will be someone with extremely straight forward decisions. Of ISTJs I have interviewed, they all relate strongly to a sense of things following a formula. Something either is right or wrong. It's very clear and decisive. ISTPs will have a much harder time coming to finality, and forcing them to make final calls on things will actually piss them off as I have noticed. It becomes immediately apparent when I know these people in person, but I mean these questionnaires are for anyone to say whatever they want idk they could be lying, playing a part they wish they could be, or completely oblivious to what they actually are. Usually obliviousness is the common answer as many times this sort of system is really complicated if you never thought about the world this way. Especially when you come to a realization that not everyone thinks or sees things like you do, or that the things you take for granted other people don't even realize exist. Anyway, I will give you the quotes from Psychological Types:


From Te
"This type will, by definition, be a man whose constant endeavour—in
so far, of course, as he is a pure type—is to make all his activities
dependent on intellectual conclusions, which in the last resort are always
oriented by objective data, whether these be external facts or generally
accepted ideas. This type of man elevates objective reality, or an
objectively oriented intellectual formula, into the ruling principle not only
for himself but for his whole environment. By this formula good and evil
are measured, and beauty and ugliness determined. Everything that agrees
with this formula is right, everything that contradicts it is wrong, and
anything that passes by it indifferently is merely incidental. Because this
formula seems to embody the entire meaning of life, it is made into a
universal law which must be put into effect everywhere all the time, both
individually and collectively. Just as the extraverted thinking type
subordinates himself to his formula, so, for their own good, everybody
round him must obey it too, for whoever refuses to obey it is wrong—he is
resisting the universal law, and is therefore unreasonable, immoral, and
without a conscience. His moral code forbids him to tolerate exceptions;
his ideal must under all circumstances be realized, for in his eyes it is the
purest conceivable formulation of objective reality, and therefore must also
be a universally valid truth, quite indispensable for the salvation of
mankind. This is not from any great love for his neighbour, but from the
higher standpoint of justice and truth."


From Ti
"Like his extraverted counterpart, he
is strongly influenced by ideas, though his ideas have their origin not in
objective data but in his subjective foundation. He will follow his ideas
like the extravert, but in the reverse direction: inwards and not outwards.
Intensity is his aim, not extensity. In these fundamental respects he differs
quite unmistakably from his extraverted counterpart. What distinguishes
the other, namely his intense relation to objects, is almost completely
lacking in him as in every introverted type. If the object is a person, this
person has a distinct feeling that he matters only in a negative way; in
milder cases he is merely conscious of being de trop, but with a more
extreme type he feels himself warded off as something definitely
disturbing. This negative relation to the object, ranging from indifference
to aversion, characterizes every introvert and makes a description of the
type exceedingly difficult. Everything about him tends to disappear and get
concealed. His judgment appears cold, inflexible, arbitrary, and ruthless,
because it relates far less to the object than to the subject. One can feel
nothing in it that might possibly confer a higher value on the object; it
always bypasses the object and leaves one with a feeling of the subject’s
superiority. He may be polite, amiable, and kind, but one is constantly
aware of a certain uneasiness betraying an ulterior motive—the disarming
of an opponent, who must at all costs be pacified and placated lest he
prove himself a nuisance. In no sense, of course, is he an opponent, but if
he is at all sensitive he will feel himself repulsed, and even belittled.
[634] Invariably the object has to submit to a certain amount of neglect, and
in pathological cases it is even surrounded with quite unnecessary
precautionary measures. Thus this type tends to vanish behind a cloud of
misunderstanding, which gets all the thicker the more he attempts to
assume, by way of compensation and with the help of his inferior
functions, an air of urbanity which contrasts glaringly with his real nature.
Although he will shrink from no danger in building up his world of ideas,
and never shrinks from thinking a thought because it might prove to be
dangerous, subversive, heretical, or wounding to other people’s feelings,
he is none the less beset by the greatest anxiety if ever he has to make it an
objective reality."


----------



## PeachieKeene

I posted this in another thread but that thread seemed to be inactive: 

I’m not a hundred percent sure about my enneagram type but I have a good hunch as to what I think my enneagram is.

I’ll preface the post by stating that I do suffer from chronic depression, so I’m trying to evaluate myself through those Lenses .

I would consider myself to be heavily devoted to my passions. Even as a child, my teacher who thought that drawing wasn’t stimulating enough for a developing mind compared to reading a book would try to discourage me from drawing and I would secretly draw inside my desk disregarding her weird aversion against it.

Although I’d never been in a romantic relationship, I realized that I had an unhealthy pattern of playing out the unrealistic scenarios in my head without it ever coming to fruition. A lot of the people I were interested in, I felt that in order to have a sliver of a chance of becoming their girlfriend, I have to modify myself into the “perfect girl”. I remembered when I reconnected with a classmate a couple of grades above me, and stylistic wise and lifestyle wise we were on two different planets. He was intelligent, well groomed, gregarious, handsome, sociable. I on the other hand, evasive, quiet, unassuming, and I felt that I needed to straighten my hair more, tone my makeup down, be the girl he thought he deserved when in reality he already was in a serious relationship and moved 15 hours away to be with that person and I had reminisced over things that never came to fruition,

Despite that, the reality was that he liked me, as a person for me, and in retrospect, I don’t think I could have fully transforming myself to the newly formed identity/aesthetic I thought was desired. The truth was that I valued my autonomy too much and at times I do feel insecure regarding if who I am is enough, but I go through boughts of melancholic depression where I hope and pray that I could change but change exactly to “what” to “who” , and as cliche as it sounds I never wanted to be like anyone else. I wanted someone who could share my passions for niched musicians, cult classics, but I also felt that if they didn’tfeel the same way about films that moved me, it would hurt me immensely. I have defined interests and even if they weren’t profitable I would continue to indulge whenever I could

although I forced myself to socialize more, and develop new friendships, I do find myself relatively withdrawn. In a more healthier state of mind, I simply value privacy and I love my alone time, but I also know in this instance that I do want to share meaningful connections and that does require being more vulnerable not intentionally being surface level, it’s so much push and pull and I hope this isn’t too vague of a personality description


----------



## The Last

I don't do enneagram and I can't really type you off of this. You are just generically one-sidedly introverted from this much.


----------



## Junee

Hello! 
I find this questionnaire interesting so here I am!

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
I'm seeing a therapist right now for stress related issues, I have some kind of savior complex. I'm a 25 years old female. I'm French so maybe there will be some problem with my use of English.
I have been tested as having a high IQ when I was a bit less than 10.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?
I'm a very active person, I tend to overlook my need of rest and sleep. I'm very enthusiast about the possibilities of life. What I love the most is dreaming about far places and people while listening to music, but I have trouble doing it these days since I'm overworked. Generally speaking, I feel very enthusiastic when I found a new interest or idea. Moving (climbing, dancing, yoga) gives me great joy too, but it's something I found in my late teenage years. Seeing my friends and family makes me happy, I love to live in a big city and partake in its life. I don't like feeling apart from people, and helping them gives me joy (I unknowingly made my profession out of this, as I am a physician). My love for ideas and dreaming always have been there, and my love for people and moving is more recent. 

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
I'm very joyful and enthusiastic, always having a new idea that surprises people. People frequently say to me that "I know what I want". I'm very determined to have what I want. "What I want" usually derives from what I dream about and can change following what movie and idea is entertaining me at the moment (that being said, there's usually a common theme). I create systems to organize my life and thoughts around what I want, but it keeps changing with which character/artist inspires me at the moment, and it frustrates me as I would like it to be fixed.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
People see me as very calm and serious, sometimes a bit intimidating, and then as passionate and a bit chaotic when they know me better. I want to appear kind to people but they seem to never find me approachable.

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
Order means having a clear goal and clear thoughts or system to operate on, chaos means being lost in one's life or one's inner organization of life.
I'm always thinking about who I am and how to organize my life, then I write a system to go there, and re-think about it if I had a knew idea to refine it. The less time I have to think the more chaotic I am, but also the more I overthink the more chaotic I am. 

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
Usually new ideas, I see them as galaxies interconnect between them, and I search for the ones that would fit me and my life to implement them.

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
Yes, a lot. I have "idea crushes" periodically that I can make my whole life revolve one (usually I create a new life system around it). When discovering something new, I research around it until having a good understanding of it. if I don't have anything to take from it I abandon it. If I keep obssessing about it it's because it holds a particular meaning to me, or because I have something to get from it.

8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? 
In function tests (key2cognition, sarkhinova...), I usually get ENFJ, INFJ, ENTP, ENFP, ENTJ. The thing is I tend to change my self perception according to what I like and as I know the system quite well, I can change my answers to get what I want. Right now I like a character who is ENTP or ESFJ for example, but I try to be honest in my answers here. ENFJ is the more frequent type I get in tests and forums but I kinda feel trapped in it. My OCEAN is SCOAI.


----------



## The Last

Junee said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> I'm a very active person, I tend to overlook my need of rest and sleep. I'm very enthusiast about the possibilities of life. What I love the most is dreaming about far places and people while listening to music, but I have trouble doing it these days since I'm overworked. Generally speaking, I feel very enthusiastic when I found a new interest or idea. Moving (climbing, dancing, yoga) gives me great joy too, but it's something I found in my late teenage years. Seeing my friends and family makes me happy, I love to live in a big city and partake in its life. I don't like feeling apart from people, and helping them gives me joy (I unknowingly made my profession out of this, as I am a physician). My love for ideas and dreaming always have been there, and my love for people and moving is more recent.


This is just general extraverted and probably also intuition. Physician as a field is specifically Te. Science is overwhelmingly a Te field.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> I'm very joyful and enthusiastic, always having a new idea that surprises people. People frequently say to me that "I know what I want". I'm very determined to have what I want. "What I want" usually derives from what I dream about and can change following what movie and idea is entertaining me at the moment (that being said, there's usually a common theme). I create systems to organize my life and thoughts around what I want, but it keeps changing with which character/artist inspires me at the moment, and it frustrates me as I would like it to be fixed.


The "I know what I want" attitude is characteristic of Te/Fe. The decision is concrete, tangible, objective, realized in externals, as opposed to Ti/Fi being a hard to understand decision or judgement. Breadth of scope is also a general trait of extraversion.



> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> People see me as very calm and serious, sometimes a bit intimidating, and then as passionate and a bit chaotic when they know me better. I want to appear kind to people but they seem to never find me approachable.


I would guess you are probably a thinker then.




> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> Order means having a clear goal and clear thoughts or system to operate on, chaos means being lost in one's life or one's inner organization of life.
> I'm always thinking about who I am and how to organize my life, then I write a system to go there, and re-think about it if I had a knew idea to refine it. The less time I have to think the more chaotic I am, but also the more I overthink the more chaotic I am.


Your definition of order is an abstraction so probably N. I would also guess NTJ in general and my current guess for your type is ENTJ.




> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> Usually new ideas, I see them as galaxies interconnect between them, and I search for the ones that would fit me and my life to implement them.


I find it funny that rarely people seem to directly say the first option, but when describing how they are the second they describe the first. Galaxies don't interconnect anything. That's your mind's organization as centering things on fixed points, and even more specifically you search for specific ones to understand and relate others to as opposed to erratically moving around ideas.

So this should be Ni.




> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> Yes, a lot. I have "idea crushes" periodically that I can make my whole life revolve one (usually I create a new life system around it). When discovering something new, I research around it until having a good understanding of it. if I don't have anything to take from it I abandon it. If I keep obssessing about it it's because it holds a particular meaning to me, or because I have something to get from it.


So this gets into splitting hairs of general extraversion and Ne in particular. Because the notorious trait of Ne is that they find an idea they like, learn everything about it, then abandon it entirely for something else. Or they find people or situations or whatever it is and then abandon those things and people for new things. However extraversion as a general attitude means lots of ideas, lots of thinking, lots of feelings, etc going out as much as possible. So I think this still holds as an ENTJ interpretation, but you are definitely not an I.




> 8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> In function tests (key2cognition, sarkhinova...), I usually get ENFJ, INFJ, ENTP, ENFP, ENTJ. The thing is I tend to change my self perception according to what I like and as I know the system quite well, I can change my answers to get what I want. Right now I like a character who is ENTP or ESFJ for example, but I try to be honest in my answers here. ENFJ is the more frequent type I get in tests and forums but I kinda feel trapped in it. My OCEAN is SCOAI.


The most consistent answer I got from this was ENTJ. I have discounted you being an introvert, so being an extravert with feeling and also being intimidating or unapproachable is really unthinkable. All the E_F_s are not intimidating as a rule unless you are some sort of insanely attractive girl and guys are afraid to approach you or something, I have to imagine you are a T.

That being said you seem to be consistently intuitive, and you are a woman so it is much more likely you are an intuitive type than a sensor. So you are some kind of ENT, and I think ENTJ as opposed to ENTP. You're profession is science based, you are not prone to insane chaos. You also answered the intuitive question as introverted intuition.


----------



## Junee

I'm curious to know why you would say that science is a Te field? 
Breaking down a complex system intellectually seems more like a Ti process to me, but I would agree that designing experiment protocols is more Te.


----------



## The Last

Junee said:


> I'm curious to know why you would say that science is a Te field?
> Breaking down a complex system intellectually seems more like a Ti process to me, but I would agree that designing experiment protocols is more Te.


Te is about objective logic and Ti is about subjective thinking. Science by definition has to center around everyone thinking the same thing. It HAS to be objectively focused to be scientific. Obviously not literally every scientist will be Te, but it is going to be extremely likely that they are. Ti is more about the thinking about thinking and then not having to have a final answer about it.


----------



## Eva R

Hi everyone!! 😃 
I'm writing from a burner account to separate from my personal account here haha.. 
We mostly know that there's work in the public sphere to legitimise the reputation and scientify our Socionics typology theory.
I'm glad to say, I've gotten approval to do my Master's research paper on Socionics personality types and their relationship with Facebook word choice and Marketing Receptiveness!
I intend to release the analysis results to the community after the defense of my paper. (We are looking at Natural Language Processing models and t-testing to quantify the effect of Jungian functions)
I'm currently collecting survey responses over this weekend, and hope to have your help! - all that's needed is that your main language of use on Facebook is English.
Here's the Google Survey link - it expires on Sunday.









University Study on Personality Type & Marketing Appeal


This academic study consists of a short personality test (Socionics), followed by questions on Marketing Appeal. The estimated time is no more than 30 minutes.




forms.gle





Thanks!! 😊


----------



## Walter_314

This is the first time asking a real person to type me. After having taken way too many tests during the last couple of years (including cognitive functions tests) I automatically choose answers that I know will lead to the type I think I am. Sadly, I find myself questioning my own type very often because of several reasons which I will state below.

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
I started university last year, so I moved to a city for the first time in my life. I have a really hard time handling the extreme sensory input and fast-paced lifestyle there, even though the city only has 500'000 inhabitants, which would be considered small by some of you Americans (I'm from Sweden). Therefore I believe I have entered a loop which I cannot get out of.

To answer the other questions, I'm a 19 year old male and my current state of mind can be described as constantly irritated by everything, which I really don't want to be.
*
2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
A year ago people would describe me as industrious, quiet, serious and straight-forward, but not anymore. Now I'm more focused on finding a way to get out of my situation instead of performing well.

I've always been pretty humorous with my close friends, making extremely offensive jokes and so on. When listening to people I know, they say I appear serious and defensive when interacting with strangers, but most of the time I just avoid talking to strangers completely. Ever since I became a teenager I've avoided all kinds of interactions with people whom I don't already know.

As I've said before, I think the change in location has put me in a loop, and therefore I act much more on what I _*feel *_is right than I did before. I actually despise this new trait of mine. Getting out of this loop is very hard, and I always end up blaming my surroundings for it, even though it may be incorrect and I've just become lazy.
*
3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
I'm not a snowflake, even though I wanted to be one when I was younger. Sure, everyone wants to be special, but I've kind of accepted that there's nothing really special with me, and expressing special things about myself to others makes me seriously uncomfortable, but I still do it for some reason. Weird thinking.

What distinguishes me from others is probably my closed off demeanor towards new people. I've noticed that whenever my friends talk to someone I don't know, I immediately shut up and drop my smile. My voice becomes kind of boring and robotic, and humor is out of the question.
*
4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
I think of myself as a man with strong values, but time and time again people (mostly my family) just call me stubborn and close-minded. I almost never get approached by people, so I'm probably unapproachable. When people get to know me, they *all *usually call me knowledgeable or old-fashioned at some point in time, and instead of being called stubborn, those who become my friends admire my strong values. Some people see me as a complete party pooper, which is why I never get invited to parties or nights out, ever. I usually spend my social time with close friends around a campfire to escape the city.
*
5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
Chaos and uncertainty is probably the worst thing I know. If I don't have a plan for what to work towards or what I want to achieve in life, my motivation collapses and I either end up doing nothing at all or working extermely hard to find a purpose again. Order for me is when I have taken all necessary precautions. Order doesn't have to be a tidy apartment. As a matter of fact, I usually have organized surroundings, but never clean. I know where everything is, but I don't waste time on making it presentable to other people. Mental clarity and order is the basis of my very existence. Without it, I become anxious and withdraw into my values without much actual work being done, which is what I'm going through right now.
*
6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*
This took a while to understand. I had to read your questionnaire description to figure out what you meant. I still have a hard time understanding exactly what it means, but I can relate a bit more to the gateway description, as in all my new ideas lead me to another ideas, which I use to improve my life. I don't seek a bigger picture, I seek specific answers. I'm not sure if this answers anything at all since I ain't good with this abstract stuff.
*
7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
When I was a child I was notorious for changing my interests all the time. It became a joke among my friends. The interest of the week they called it. I completely dive into a topic, learn as much as possible about it, and then leave it as a backburner as I find a new interest. Some interests have become staple hobbies in my life, such as farming/nature, old-fashioned things (mostly 1800s-1950s) and firearms. Very stereotypical, I know. I think it comes from me wanting to go back to my childhood (I'm a farm boy) when I started going to high-school in a city for the first time.
*
8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? *
I believe I'm an ISTJ in a Si-Fi loop. I've been doubting this from time to time because I've had periods of irresponsibility and disorganization. I've lost interest in performing well in school, and I act on values instead of logic when it comes to big decisions. When things don't go my way I become almost childish and angry, which I very much dislike. I'm trying to get rid of that trait. I would say I'm doubting my type because I feel very turbulent nowadays.

When I first discorvered MBTI and didn't know anything about cognitive fuctions, I wanted to be an INTJ, just like everyone else, but I realized this was not the case. After learning about cognitive fuctions I thought I was an ISTJ, and I'm perfectly happy with being that. Other than the ISTJ, I admire the descriptions of the ISTP and ESTJ. My grandpa is an ESTJ and we have always been very good friends while I also look up to him immensely.


*Thank you in advance.*


----------



## The Last

Walter_314 said:


> *2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
> A year ago people would describe me as industrious, quiet, serious and straight-forward, but not anymore. Now I'm more focused on finding a way to get out of my situation instead of performing well.
> 
> I've always been pretty humorous with my close friends, making extremely offensive jokes and so on. When listening to people I know, they say I appear serious and defensive when interacting with strangers, but most of the time I just avoid talking to strangers completely. Ever since I became a teenager I've avoided all kinds of interactions with people whom I don't already know.
> 
> As I've said before, I think the change in location has put me in a loop, and therefore I act much more on what I _*feel *_is right than I did before. I actually despise this new trait of mine. Getting out of this loop is very hard, and I always end up blaming my surroundings for it, even though it may be incorrect and I've just become lazy.


Definitely introverted but very emphatic of you to italicize and embolden "feel". Weird how you place it on such emphasis to say you hate it. Generally the traits you hate about yourself are the unconscious ones. It seems like feeling in this instance means impulse and you are an impulsive person, which is naturally a negative trait. It's also common for 17-19yo to be very impulsive and then becoming more disciplined as they mature, though the action of becoming disciplined has to be made or it never happens.

The first part of this suggests you are probably more likely an extraverted thinker by way of being serious and straight forward. Like your first sentence basically describes I_TJ.


*



3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Click to expand...

*


> I'm not a snowflake, even though I wanted to be one when I was younger. Sure, everyone wants to be special, but I've kind of accepted that there's nothing really special with me, and expressing special things about myself to others makes me seriously uncomfortable, but I still do it for some reason. Weird thinking.
> 
> What distinguishes me from others is probably my closed off demeanor towards new people. I've noticed that whenever my friends talk to someone I don't know, I immediately shut up and drop my smile. My voice becomes kind of boring and robotic, and humor is out of the question.


This is either low self esteem or just the common Sensor answer. This response seems to be really common among IST_ and particularly ISTJs. The second part of this is a sort of one-sidedness towards introversion.


*



4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

*


> I think of myself as a man with strong values, but time and time again people (mostly my family) just call me stubborn and close-minded. I almost never get approached by people, so I'm probably unapproachable. When people get to know me, they *all *usually call me knowledgeable or old-fashioned at some point in time, and instead of being called stubborn, those who become my friends admire my strong values. Some people see me as a complete party pooper, which is why I never get invited to parties or nights out, ever. I usually spend my social time with close friends around a campfire to escape the city.


Again this is stereotypically I_TJ. I get pretty annoyed with people calling other people stubborn seeing as they don't want to move from their position either it is an easy projection to throw on someone. Though this still points to a picture that you are an introverted perceiver in that the ISTJs and INTJs are very much seen as "no fun allowed" types.


*



5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

*


> Chaos and uncertainty is probably the worst thing I know. If I don't have a plan for what to work towards or what I want to achieve in life, my motivation collapses and I either end up doing nothing at all or working extermely hard to find a purpose again. Order for me is when I have taken all necessary precautions. Order doesn't have to be a tidy apartment. As a matter of fact, I usually have organized surroundings, but never clean. I know where everything is, but I don't waste time on making it presentable to other people. Mental clarity and order is the basis of my very existence. Without it, I become anxious and withdraw into my values without much actual work being done, which is what I'm going through right now.


Very I__J.


*



6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Click to expand...

*


> This took a while to understand. I had to read your questionnaire description to figure out what you meant. I still have a hard time understanding exactly what it means, but I can relate a bit more to the gateway description, as in all my new ideas lead me to another ideas, which I use to improve my life. I don't seek a bigger picture, I seek specific answers. I'm not sure if this answers anything at all since I ain't good with this abstract stuff.


Generally an S response.


*



7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Click to expand...

*


> When I was a child I was notorious for changing my interests all the time. It became a joke among my friends. The interest of the week they called it. I completely dive into a topic, learn as much as possible about it, and then leave it as a backburner as I find a new interest. Some interests have become staple hobbies in my life, such as farming/nature, old-fashioned things (mostly 1800s-1950s) and firearms. Very stereotypical, I know. I think it comes from me wanting to go back to my childhood (I'm a farm boy) when I started going to high-school in a city for the first time.


Obviously I'm doing this already guessing you are ISTJ, but it could be interpreted as your main unconscious function being extraverted intuition. Usually Inferior Ne is understood as someone who can tell how things can change for the worst and fights to stop that though.


*



8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> I believe I'm an ISTJ in a Si-Fi loop. I've been doubting this from time to time because I've had periods of irresponsibility and disorganization. I've lost interest in performing well in school, and I act on values instead of logic when it comes to big decisions. When things don't go my way I become almost childish and angry, which I very much dislike. I'm trying to get rid of that trait. I would say I'm doubting my type because I feel very turbulent nowadays.
> 
> When I first discorvered MBTI and didn't know anything about cognitive fuctions, I wanted to be an INTJ, just like everyone else, but I realized this was not the case. After learning about cognitive fuctions I thought I was an ISTJ, and I'm perfectly happy with being that. Other than the ISTJ, I admire the descriptions of the ISTP and ESTJ. My grandpa is an ESTJ and we have always been very good friends while I also look up to him immensely.
> 
> 
> *Thank you in advance.*


Yeah I would agree you are ISTJ. You answer very stereotypically as an I_TJ and pretty consistently answer as a Sensor. There is no such thing as a loop though. What you are experiencing is a one-sidedness to your conscious attitude of introversion, which in this case is just Si. Your unconscious is extraverted but will pair itself as a mirror of your conscious functions. You don't really have any conscious sway over your Fi. The way you break out of this though is you have to care more about the thoughts of other people (Te). Your auxiliary function exists for you to become more whole with yourself as you will naturally repress any sort of extraverted features. That's what Jung writes about anyway.


----------



## Crowla

Hello there! I'm taking this questionnaire out of curiosity. I'm going pretty in-depth with typology (specifically Jung and Psychological Types) and I'm way more motivated to really pinpoint what my MBTI type is. I used to confuse myself with concepts like loops and grips, when I think it's best if I just take a step back and really look at the reality of my situation. So, here we go!

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
The last time I took a questionnaire on these forums I was in a much worse place with a much more distorted viewpoint. I am diagnosed with depression/anxiety, so it's easy to fall into pits like that. However, I believe I'm better on-top of my general mentality nowadays.

Although I'm hesitant to respond (as I favor anonymity), I am male and turning 23 this month.

*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
Dedicated, productive, and smart, yet funny, loving, and protective. I'm a workaholic - work has to be finished before I can relax, and even then, it's extremely hard to relax. I'm typically apprehensive about the next thing I'm gonna have to accomplish, and I'm overworking my brain through all the ways I can do it, how much time I'll have to do it, all while taking into account when my friends are gonna wanna hang. I love my friends so much, but it's difficult to set aside time for them sometimes because of that instinct to keep going and never take a break.

Additionally, I'm a not-serious-until-serious kind of guy. I'm playful by cracking jokes and telling stories (which usually make my friends laugh) but I'm capable of reading the room to know when trying to make someone laugh probably isn't the best. It's a mix of just _knowing _it's "the wrong response" and because I would want others to abstain and listen if I were in the same position. I'm all about respect, you know? I treat others the way I want them to treat me, so I do my best to be punctual, open-minded, and receptive to the thoughts/feelings of others. It's probably worth noting that this person doesn't exist when I'm in public. I'm extremely shy, and I usually close up and never say anything to anyone, even in the presence of people I know.

It may not be relevant, but I also thought this was worth mentioning: my initial response to my friends in stressful/upset situations is to give the objectively best solution. Although I'm capable of emotionally supporting someone by telling them about how life will get better and I'll always be there for them, I much more prefer to reach them in a tangible way by providing an answer (i.e., solutions > vague promises.)

*3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
I don't know very many people, so perhaps my cripplingly limited knowledge range will make me appear biased, but I'd like to think I'm much more dedicated to the things I put my mind to. I wouldn't call them *purposes* or *dreams*, but you could very well use those labels with how much I talk about and/or put into them. Everything I do, I have those goals in mind. "I'm getting up in the morning because getting up now helps me to reach _this goal _when I get to it in _randomly estimated year count_." There is nothing that stops me nor prevents me from reaching what I want, and that's why when something _does _stop or prevent me, I crumble.

My friends regularly tell me that they feel inspired off of my "never-ending stream of ideas/projects/goals and the work I do to realize them." It's become much more apparent to me as I've gotten healthier, but there was a period of time where I had no motivation to create goals, realize them, or care about the real world for that matter. That's probably less of a type thing and more a depression thing, though.

*4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
Multiple things I've mentioned here have their moments where they're seen as more negative than positive (or entirely different than what I see it as.) For instance, I call myself open-minded because I am open to the idea of having my mind changed, but more often than not I'm referred to as closed-minded because I'm told I'm pretty stubborn on my views/opinions.

I also call myself funny and loving, but if I asked my friends about the vibe I put off, they'd call me more cold, distant, and pondering, especially if we're around any of their friends (or really anyone I don't know.)

*5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
Chaos, to me, is recklessness, impulsivity, and landing amongst the stars. That means order, to me, is cautiousness, planning, and *ensuring* you land where you intended. I cannot handle chaos at all. I not only need to be able to work things out in advance, but I also need to look it over a thousand more times along to way to verify its effectiveness. It is not uncommon for me to worry about something like an assignment all the way up until it's due, and _then _I can wind down. If chaos is the only option, I'm anxious and out of my comfort zone.

*6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*
Revolving around core concepts. My friends have called it "hyperfixation" but it's honestly just my process for new concepts. When I have a concept I want to work with, I create a progress structure by grouping things together (something that I *must *follow because I don't bounce in-between these groups), and I realize these concepts into finished projects by completing one group at a time. I can't multitask in that I cannot work on two concepts at once. I must work on one concept and create ideas for it to meld it into a finished project _before _I can allow myself to create ideas for other concepts.

*7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
I'd say both, but I'm going to lean towards the latter. For example, I'm "obsessive" over typology and I'm interested in uncovering every little thing I wanna know about it. However, I focus more on things that can apply to me and my discovery of my type rather than what I can learn about every single type ever. I'll most likely feel more inclined to focus on other information after I can confidently relinquish myself from this focus (because, again, I can only focus on one concept at a time.) Another example, when I'm doing something like programming/coding, I won't learn everything I can and instead focus on what I need to know and apply it to projects I'm working on.

*8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
INTJ or INFJ. I've been in a never-ending battle between these two for I don't know how long. I identified as ISFJ for a while before I got into cognitive functions, and then I decided on INFJ afterwards because that resonated with me the most. But ever since I considered the possibility of INTJ, I've been searching endlessly to find what's more _me_, because I can't differentiate them enough no matter how many articles I read or how many videos I watch on the subject.


----------



## The Last

Crowla said:


> *2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
> Dedicated, productive, and smart, yet funny, loving, and protective. I'm a workaholic - work has to be finished before I can relax, and even then, it's extremely hard to relax. I'm typically apprehensive about the next thing I'm gonna have to accomplish, and I'm overworking my brain through all the ways I can do it, how much time I'll have to do it, all while taking into account when my friends are gonna wanna hang. I love my friends so much, but it's difficult to set aside time for them sometimes because of that instinct to keep going and never take a break.
> 
> Additionally, I'm a not-serious-until-serious kind of guy. I'm playful by cracking jokes and telling stories (which usually make my friends laugh) but I'm capable of reading the room to know when trying to make someone laugh probably isn't the best. It's a mix of just _knowing _it's "the wrong response" and because I would want others to abstain and listen if I were in the same position. I'm all about respect, you know? I treat others the way I want them to treat me, so I do my best to be punctual, open-minded, and receptive to the thoughts/feelings of others. It's probably worth noting that this person doesn't exist when I'm in public. I'm extremely shy, and I usually close up and never say anything to anyone, even in the presence of people I know.
> 
> It may not be relevant, but I also thought this was worth mentioning: my initial response to my friends in stressful/upset situations is to give the objectively best solution. Although I'm capable of emotionally supporting someone by telling them about how life will get better and I'll always be there for them, I much more prefer to reach them in a tangible way by providing an answer (i.e., solutions > vague promises.)


I__J


*



3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Click to expand...

*


> I don't know very many people, so perhaps my cripplingly limited knowledge range will make me appear biased, but I'd like to think I'm much more dedicated to the things I put my mind to. I wouldn't call them *purposes* or *dreams*, but you could very well use those labels with how much I talk about and/or put into them. Everything I do, I have those goals in mind. "I'm getting up in the morning because getting up now helps me to reach _this goal _when I get to it in _randomly estimated year count_." There is nothing that stops me nor prevents me from reaching what I want, and that's why when something _does _stop or prevent me, I crumble.
> 
> My friends regularly tell me that they feel inspired off of my "never-ending stream of ideas/projects/goals and the work I do to realize them." It's become much more apparent to me as I've gotten healthier, but there was a period of time where I had no motivation to create goals, realize them, or care about the real world for that matter. That's probably less of a type thing and more a depression thing, though.


Generally associated with Ni


*



4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Click to expand...

*


> Multiple things I've mentioned here have their moments where they're seen as more negative than positive (or entirely different than what I see it as.) For instance, I call myself open-minded because I am open to the idea of having my mind changed, but more often than not I'm referred to as closed-minded because I'm told I'm pretty stubborn on my views/opinions.
> 
> I also call myself funny and loving, but if I asked my friends about the vibe I put off, they'd call me more cold, distant, and pondering, especially if we're around any of their friends (or really anyone I don't know.)


I__J and now sounding more like I_TJ


*



5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Click to expand...

*


> Chaos, to me, is recklessness, impulsivity, and landing amongst the stars. That means order, to me, is cautiousness, planning, and *ensuring* you land where you intended. I cannot handle chaos at all. I not only need to be able to work things out in advance, but I also need to look it over a thousand more times along to way to verify its effectiveness. It is not uncommon for me to worry about something like an assignment all the way up until it's due, and _then _I can wind down. If chaos is the only option, I'm anxious and out of my comfort zone.


I__J


*



6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Click to expand...

*


> Revolving around core concepts. My friends have called it "hyperfixation" but it's honestly just my process for new concepts. When I have a concept I want to work with, I create a progress structure by grouping things together (something that I *must *follow because I don't bounce in-between these groups), and I realize these concepts into finished projects by completing one group at a time. I can't multitask in that I cannot work on two concepts at once. I must work on one concept and create ideas for it to meld it into a finished project _before _I can allow myself to create ideas for other concepts.


Ni


*



7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

Click to expand...

*


> I'd say both, but I'm going to lean towards the latter. For example, I'm "obsessive" over typology and I'm interested in uncovering every little thing I wanna know about it. However, I focus more on things that can apply to me and my discovery of my type rather than what I can learn about every single type ever. I'll most likely feel more inclined to focus on other information after I can confidently relinquish myself from this focus (because, again, I can only focus on one concept at a time.) Another example, when I'm doing something like programming/coding, I won't learn everything I can and instead focus on what I need to know and apply it to projects I'm working on.


I would guess probably more likely T than F.

*



8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

Click to expand...

*


> INTJ or INFJ. I've been in a never-ending battle between these two for I don't know how long. I identified as ISFJ for a while before I got into cognitive functions, and then I decided on INFJ afterwards because that resonated with me the most. But ever since I considered the possibility of INTJ, I've been searching endlessly to find what's more _me_, because I can't differentiate them enough no matter how many articles I read or how many videos I watch on the subject.


According to these sets of answers, assuming these are all honest, true, representative, etc. they sound like INTJ. They are a little confusing though, because every answer you are an I__J type. That's the most obvious and consistent thing. But what is confusing is being between INTJ and INFJ as whenever I read an INTJ questionnaire it is extremely straight forward and concerned with logical outcomes above all else and more often mistype as ENTJs or think they might be. When I read INFJ questionnaires they seem like unquestionably feeling types. There is virtually no confusion between these types. Particularly that INTJs will never say they think they would be identified as Feelers. So that's very peculiar.


----------



## Crowla

The Last said:


> According to these sets of answers, assuming these are all honest, true, representative, etc. they sound like INTJ. They are a little confusing though, because every answer you are an I__J type. That's the most obvious and consistent thing. But what is confusing is being between INTJ and INFJ as whenever I read an INTJ questionnaire it is extremely straight forward and concerned with logical outcomes above all else and more often mistype as ENTJs or think they might be. When I read INFJ questionnaires they seem like unquestionably feeling types. There is virtually no confusion between these types. Particularly that INTJs will never say they think they would be identified as Feelers. So that's very peculiar.


I'm not surprised, because I've heard that before. If you wouldn't mind more of an explanation, I can perhaps give one. Of course, it's possible that none of this has anything to do with it and it's simply overcomplicating the result, but this has genuinely been my thought-process for a long time.

Much of what I've written here I never would've written had I done the same questionnaire a couple years ago. I opened up to the idea of INTJ when I started feeling more self-confidence, because before that, I'd been in several unhealthy groups where I was forced into a mediator position. I was clingy to the groups and always wanted them to "work out", so I was in an endless cycle of focusing on everyone else and ignoring my own potential. This is why, in the beginning, when confronted with the concept of being outwardly oriented, Fe seemed like a no-brainer. But, again, this was before I had the self-confidence to acknowledge what I am capable of or what I can contribute. If the answers seem uncharacteristically "in the middle", it's because I'm now consciously weighing, "Is this a _conditioned_ answer or is it true to me?" It's entirely possible that the former is still me, but then how do people/tests say I lean more to INTJ? Even early on (before I weighed anything), I'd get confused answers on what I am, because nothing fit genuine INFJ or INTJ.

I have no reason to lie. I think many of those groups shortened my tolerance/patience and made me appear more logical/cold on the surface, which is why I thought I was in an INFJ Ni-Ti loop for a while, too.. (I could still be?) I do love people, and I want them to feel respected, welcome, safe, protected, and acknowledged, but I was told that any type can feel that way. I recently picked up videos/articles on Fe/Ti dynamics vs Te/Fi dynamics instead of INFJ vs INTJ and that's helped me a bit, but it still feels like I could be either.

But anyway, thank you for attempting to type me! I really appreciate it.


----------



## The Last

Wanting the group to work out is literally any extraverted feature. And it isn't so much a matter of lying as it is not understanding or being impressionable. It's entirely possible that you are just an extravert adapting yourself to whatever cool thing you find. You could very easily be ESFP for all I know. The ultimate flaw in these online questionnaires is you have to report yourself accurately which can be difficult in ways you wouldn't expect. If I knew you in real life I would probably make an immediate decision what type you are or very close to it, but since this is you describing yourself to me it's whatever you can find or relate to or what you think you are on your own scale. So you could be INTENSELY friendly and upbeat and then tell me people say you are a silent pondering type who just stares at everyone like a creep all the time. There is no way for me to know really. That's why I say, as it stands, the person you described in the questionnaire was an INTJ. Someone very aloof, unaware of the current impulses, fixated on trying to make sense out of an idea, afraid of disorder or losing control, and cares more about objectivity and being matter of fact than what the feelings are about the thoughts (the last one being the weird part you somehow aren't sure which you are on). Obviously it isn't a matter being nice or evil but "these are the objectively correct thoughts/facts" or "these are the objectively correct feelings" is what takes priority in a decision. People who have objectively correct feelings come across as very feeling oriented and friendly.


----------



## July June

Walter_314 said:


> This is the first time asking a real person to type me. After having taken way too many tests during the last couple of years (including cognitive functions tests) I automatically choose answers that I know will lead to the type I think I am. Sadly, I find myself questioning my own type very often because of several reasons which I will state below.
> 
> *1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> I started university last year, so I moved to a city for the first time in my life. I have a really hard time handling the extreme sensory input and fast-paced lifestyle there, even though the city only has 500'000 inhabitants, which would be considered small by some of you Americans (I'm from Sweden). Therefore I believe I have entered a loop which I cannot get out of.
> 
> To answer the other questions, I'm a 19 year old male and my current state of mind can be described as constantly irritated by everything, which I really don't want to be.
> 
> *2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
> A year ago people would describe me as industrious, quiet, serious and straight-forward, but not anymore. Now I'm more focused on finding a way to get out of my situation instead of performing well.
> 
> I've always been pretty humorous with my close friends, making extremely offensive jokes and so on. When listening to people I know, they say I appear serious and defensive when interacting with strangers, but most of the time I just avoid talking to strangers completely. Ever since I became a teenager I've avoided all kinds of interactions with people whom I don't already know.
> 
> As I've said before, I think the change in location has put me in a loop, and therefore I act much more on what I _*feel *_is right than I did before. I actually despise this new trait of mine. Getting out of this loop is very hard, and I always end up blaming my surroundings for it, even though it may be incorrect and I've just become lazy.
> 
> *3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
> I'm not a snowflake, even though I wanted to be one when I was younger. Sure, everyone wants to be special, but I've kind of accepted that there's nothing really special with me, and expressing special things about myself to others makes me seriously uncomfortable, but I still do it for some reason. Weird thinking.
> 
> What distinguishes me from others is probably my closed off demeanor towards new people. I've noticed that whenever my friends talk to someone I don't know, I immediately shut up and drop my smile. My voice becomes kind of boring and robotic, and humor is out of the question.
> 
> *4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
> I think of myself as a man with strong values, but time and time again people (mostly my family) just call me stubborn and close-minded. I almost never get approached by people, so I'm probably unapproachable. When people get to know me, they *all *usually call me knowledgeable or old-fashioned at some point in time, and instead of being called stubborn, those who become my friends admire my strong values. Some people see me as a complete party pooper, which is why I never get invited to parties or nights out, ever. I usually spend my social time with close friends around a campfire to escape the city.
> 
> *5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
> Chaos and uncertainty is probably the worst thing I know. If I don't have a plan for what to work towards or what I want to achieve in life, my motivation collapses and I either end up doing nothing at all or working extermely hard to find a purpose again. Order for me is when I have taken all necessary precautions. Order doesn't have to be a tidy apartment. As a matter of fact, I usually have organized surroundings, but never clean. I know where everything is, but I don't waste time on making it presentable to other people. Mental clarity and order is the basis of my very existence. Without it, I become anxious and withdraw into my values without much actual work being done, which is what I'm going through right now.
> 
> *6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*
> This took a while to understand. I had to read your questionnaire description to figure out what you meant. I still have a hard time understanding exactly what it means, but I can relate a bit more to the gateway description, as in all my new ideas lead me to another ideas, which I use to improve my life. I don't seek a bigger picture, I seek specific answers. I'm not sure if this answers anything at all since I ain't good with this abstract stuff.
> 
> *7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
> When I was a child I was notorious for changing my interests all the time. It became a joke among my friends. The interest of the week they called it. I completely dive into a topic, learn as much as possible about it, and then leave it as a backburner as I find a new interest. Some interests have become staple hobbies in my life, such as farming/nature, old-fashioned things (mostly 1800s-1950s) and firearms. Very stereotypical, I know. I think it comes from me wanting to go back to my childhood (I'm a farm boy) when I started going to high-school in a city for the first time.
> 
> *8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? *
> I believe I'm an ISTJ in a Si-Fi loop. I've been doubting this from time to time because I've had periods of irresponsibility and disorganization. I've lost interest in performing well in school, and I act on values instead of logic when it comes to big decisions. When things don't go my way I become almost childish and angry, which I very much dislike. I'm trying to get rid of that trait. I would say I'm doubting my type because I feel very turbulent nowadays.
> 
> When I first discorvered MBTI and didn't know anything about cognitive fuctions, I wanted to be an INTJ, just like everyone else, but I realized this was not the case. After learning about cognitive fuctions I thought I was an ISTJ, and I'm perfectly happy with being that. Other than the ISTJ, I admire the descriptions of the ISTP and ESTJ. My grandpa is an ESTJ and we have always been very good friends while I also look up to him immensely.
> 
> 
> *Thank you in advance.*


Hi,
I can type you if you fill out my questionnaire. Contact me if you are interested.


----------



## Twins~~

i don‘t know if there are any more active users here, but well… if someone can type me please help~

Disclaimer: 19 (so I can be tested XD), non-native, and I took a peek at the answer key, though I don‘t really have much memory on it anymore

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

No. Uni final is coming but today I am in a good mood XD

19, male, asian (if that helps)
family upbringing may have certain effect on me, but I don‘t think I am much affected, except maybe the way I learn (cause one of my relatives is a teacher who is rather exam-oriented)

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

The first answers that came to me are “son“, ”student“, ”brother“ etc. because I am one XD

if talking about personality… I will say “polite” is probably one of the word I will use, since so many people told me so , especially those I met for the first time.

smart? in an academic way, especially in secondary school/high school, cause I did get high marks, and others always tell me so… I don‘t really like to showing off, so this is not a word I commonly use to describe myself (better at learning “systems” like maths, and english grammar, but sucks in the humanity subjects which require your judgement, like to comment on sth that kind)

some say (and I agree) that I am a more serious person, and tend to take things literally as it is…

I think I am rather… imaginative in a way. Brainstorming (give me a word and expect me to throw you back many ideas type) is not really what I will do well, or what I mean as imaginative. I mean that, especially in the past, there is like a multiverse or two (like the ones in doctor strange for your information…) of an ideal me, which sort of drives me. The multiverse is so detailed (with fine details like the lyrics and melody of the songs sang by the ideal me as a pop singer ) that I can almost write a story with it. I am in a more third person perspective though… like a narrator of the story

many people (and i CERTAINLY agree) that I am too much of an idealist/theoretical and I am not practical enough… My five senses are relatively weak, and I have difficulty staying focused on my five senses while having to make judgements (so I don‘t really drive well. It takes longer time for me to digest my five senses, observe for potential dangers, and act)

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
Some say my personality and act are very ”female“ or ”girlish“, but I guess that’s only because I don‘t really fit into the stereotype of common asian male?

some say I naturally worry too much how others feel, but I don’t feel so. Considering for others feels appropriate to me.

some say I am unusually stubborn on what I think is right (not in a belief sense, it is more like logically right to me but not to others?) Do notice though that once it is “group matters” I will sacrifice my thoughts and belief, unless
1. this sacrifice will affect others
2. it is too much for me to take (personal image does matter a bit right?)

I personally think that one of the biggest difference is how much I despise materialism. Just don‘t argue with me about productivity, effectiveness, efficiency, money, etc. Things will get ugly. (Honestly, I don‘t see the point of emphasis on these above-mentioned matters… Imagine how the world will be better if we just all leave these behind and treat others well~)

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Oh yes………
I often thought I am open to my closest friends (a bit withdrawn to ones I am not so familar with)
they often tell me though, that sometimes they just have no idea what I am thinking or feeling, and I was like… i thought you knew me, cause I told you so much stuff…
The main difference usually comes from those who thought they knew me but actually they don’t? They say I am very serious, very academic oriented, not really flexible (cause I am not the type who can go out to play with a two-hour prior notification?), very “blocking the smooth operation of things” type (like how I am not really a complete follower of instructions, and dislike making group decisions without asking from all who are involved)
However, I don‘t feel that way. I can be funny and play along with their “are you a female” joke (I guess not many boys can take this). I am willing to learnn about stuff apart from studies (movies, games, books, literature, history, pop culture, music, etc. though the degree of knowledge may greatly depend on how much I think I want to know, and need to know) I can be an enormous help in operation if I were given certain degree of freedom, and to voice my opinion (it is fine not to take them, but prove to me that mine is not as good as yours)

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
I need a certain degree of order, or I should say “predictability”. I really cannot adapt well and dislike sudden changes.
Even so some degree of chaos, or “flexibility” to be precise, are ok. Just let me know beforehand and I will try to add it to my list of expectations

Order is something I like, and dislike. Order is something that I have to create for myself, and order from others (especially the ones seemingly illogical to me) are not sth i want. This acts in a rather responsive manner though, like I cannot tell you my internal logic, but ones sth went wrong I will know

chaos sound bad to me, but I can accept some if I expect their presence. Chaos, to a certain extent, means possibility. It just need to be organized.


6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

not really sure, but gateways to new ideas sound more unlike me. I don’t really have concious knowledge on “core concepts”, but some tell me I do, just I cannot notice them?
after some thinking, I think that I do have core concept: and that‘s who i am (or who I want to be) and then all makes sense
the multiverse is who I want to be
MBTI is to know who I am
maths is what I am good at (my identity)
study is what I am good at
being considerate to others is who I want to be (I want to protect others, especially the ones I love)
all the random facts (history, science, humanity, culture) are who I want to be (cause I love to be someone knowledgeable)



7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
Yes. and the bad part is that my obsessiveness is not on my studies.
I should express it in this way: I am willing to discover some new topics. However, each topic has a different imoortance to me. How obsessive (including duration and depth) I am to the topic depends, but I am often criticized (by others, I feel completely comfortable with it) with my obsession on some “minor topics” or some “useless topics”. Like how I am obsessed with MBTI even though my career is probably going to be unrelated to it (studying physiotherapy). I want to learn more about MBTI cause I want to learn about myself and others though, and this is an advantage no one else will value and understand…

8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
Going to be honest…. I got tested in reddit before
results ranging from INFP, ISFJ, ENFP etc. though most are suggesting INFP and ISFJ
I got attracted for some reason to INFJ, but I figured out that‘s completely unrelated to how rare or unique it is. It is more like … instinct?
I did recognize myself with INFP before… the dreamy part, as well as the pisces part of 12 zodiac.
isfj seems a bit too… trapped with past experience? I find it hard to recall so… and my muscle memory are bad
enfp… still sort of make sense ?

here i want to make some remark for “what others think about me”: I only repeat it since i think it is an valid proof for who I am… (I just want to make it more valid so I can be typed more accurately). In reality, other‘s opinion (separate it from what other’s need, I do value that) will be taken into account but I get the final say

If anyone really read till here~ I just want to say thank you~~~ thank you so much, and even if you don‘t. Best of luck and wish you a good day XD


----------



## The Last

Twins~~ said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> The first answers that came to me are “son“, ”student“, ”brother“ etc. because I am one XD
> 
> if talking about personality… I will say “polite” is probably one of the word I will use, since so many people told me so , especially those I met for the first time.
> 
> smart? in an academic way, especially in secondary school/high school, cause I did get high marks, and others always tell me so… I don‘t really like to showing off, so this is not a word I commonly use to describe myself (better at learning “systems” like maths, and english grammar, but sucks in the humanity subjects which require your judgement, like to comment on sth that kind)


This sounds more like Te where you just like using a formula or having a definitive observable answer.




> some say (and I agree) that I am a more serious person, and tend to take things literally as it is…
> 
> I think I am rather… imaginative in a way. Brainstorming (give me a word and expect me to throw you back many ideas type) is not really what I will do well, or what I mean as imaginative. I mean that, especially in the past, there is like a multiverse or two (like the ones in doctor strange for your information…) of an ideal me, which sort of drives me. The multiverse is so detailed (with fine details like the lyrics and melody of the songs sang by the ideal me as a pop singer ) that I can almost write a story with it. I am in a more third person perspective though… like a narrator of the story
> 
> many people (and i CERTAINLY agree) that I am too much of an idealist/theoretical and I am not practical enough… My five senses are relatively weak, and I have difficulty staying focused on my five senses while having to make judgements (so I don‘t really drive well. It takes longer time for me to digest my five senses, observe for potential dangers, and act)


This is a weird way to talk about it but I guess would mean N.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> Some say my personality and act are very ”female“ or ”girlish“, but I guess that’s only because I don‘t really fit into the stereotype of common asian male?
> 
> some say I naturally worry too much how others feel, but I don’t feel so. Considering for others feels appropriate to me.
> 
> some say I am unusually stubborn on what I think is right (not in a belief sense, it is more like logically right to me but not to others?) Do notice though that once it is “group matters” I will sacrifice my thoughts and belief, unless
> 1. this sacrifice will affect others
> 2. it is too much for me to take (personal image does matter a bit right?)
> 
> I personally think that one of the biggest difference is how much I despise materialism. Just don‘t argue with me about productivity, effectiveness, efficiency, money, etc. Things will get ugly. (Honestly, I don‘t see the point of emphasis on these above-mentioned matters… Imagine how the world will be better if we just all leave these behind and treat others well~)


Okay you are probably not a thinker then if you are a male and act feminine. It could be possible but is extremely unlikely. Even still I would assume you are a J than a P.





> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> Oh yes………
> I often thought I am open to my closest friends (a bit withdrawn to ones I am not so familar with)
> they often tell me though, that sometimes they just have no idea what I am thinking or feeling, and I was like… i thought you knew me, cause I told you so much stuff…
> The main difference usually comes from those who thought they knew me but actually they don’t? They say I am very serious, very academic oriented, not really flexible (cause I am not the type who can go out to play with a two-hour prior notification?), very “blocking the smooth operation of things” type (like how I am not really a complete follower of instructions, and dislike making group decisions without asking from all who are involved)
> However, I don‘t feel that way. I can be funny and play along with their “are you a female” joke (I guess not many boys can take this). I am willing to learnn about stuff apart from studies (movies, games, books, literature, history, pop culture, music, etc. though the degree of knowledge may greatly depend on how much I think I want to know, and need to know) I can be an enormous help in operation if I were given certain degree of freedom, and to voice my opinion (it is fine not to take them, but prove to me that mine is not as good as yours)


Definitely some kind of I__J.





> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> I need a certain degree of order, or I should say “predictability”. I really cannot adapt well and dislike sudden changes.
> Even so some degree of chaos, or “flexibility” to be precise, are ok. Just let me know beforehand and I will try to add it to my list of expectations
> 
> Order is something I like, and dislike. Order is something that I have to create for myself, and order from others (especially the ones seemingly illogical to me) are not sth i want. This acts in a rather responsive manner though, like I cannot tell you my internal logic, but ones sth went wrong I will know
> 
> chaos sound bad to me, but I can accept some if I expect their presence. Chaos, to a certain extent, means possibility. It just need to be organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> not really sure, but gateways to new ideas sound more unlike me. I don’t really have concious knowledge on “core concepts”, but some tell me I do, just I cannot notice them?
> after some thinking, I think that I do have core concept: and that‘s who i am (or who I want to be) and then all makes sense
> the multiverse is who I want to be
> MBTI is to know who I am
> maths is what I am good at (my identity)
> study is what I am good at
> being considerate to others is who I want to be (I want to protect others, especially the ones I love)
> all the random facts (history, science, humanity, culture) are who I want to be (cause I love to be someone knowledgeable)
> 
> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> Yes. and the bad part is that my obsessiveness is not on my studies.
> I should express it in this way: I am willing to discover some new topics. However, each topic has a different imoortance to me. How obsessive (including duration and depth) I am to the topic depends, but I am often criticized (by others, I feel completely comfortable with it) with my obsession on some “minor topics” or some “useless topics”. Like how I am obsessed with MBTI even though my career is probably going to be unrelated to it (studying physiotherapy). I want to learn more about MBTI cause I want to learn about myself and others though, and this is an advantage no one else will value and understand…
> 
> 
> 8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> Going to be honest…. I got tested in reddit before
> results ranging from INFP, ISFJ, ENFP etc. though most are suggesting INFP and ISFJ
> I got attracted for some reason to INFJ, but I figured out that‘s completely unrelated to how rare or unique it is. It is more like … instinct?
> I did recognize myself with INFP before… the dreamy part, as well as the pisces part of 12 zodiac.
> isfj seems a bit too… trapped with past experience? I find it hard to recall so… and my muscle memory are bad
> enfp… still sort of make sense ?
> 
> here i want to make some remark for “what others think about me”: I only repeat it since i think it is an valid proof for who I am… (I just want to make it more valid so I can be typed more accurately). In reality, other‘s opinion (separate it from what other’s need, I do value that) will be taken into account but I get the final say
> 
> If anyone really read till here~ I just want to say thank you~~~ thank you so much, and even if you don‘t. Best of luck and wish you a good day XD



INFJ assuming all of this is correct. You are obviously some kind of I__J type by just about everything you say. You seem like an effeminate INTJ, which is why I say that. What's interesting is guys are more attracted to things and girls to people and that's usually the T vs F divide, but even with you being openly this much of a feeler identify yourself with math still. I know an INFJ who is a biology major so it isn't like you could only be a Te type, just usually that more commonly explains it. The reason I go with N over S is the repression of sensation which for some reason you felt compelled to tell me about even though almost no intuitive actually says that. Your relation to objects can be seen as either based on the sensing of it or the prediction of it. You say you are more about the theory of understanding a thing than understanding it as it stands.


----------



## Twins~~

Thanks so much for your typing~~~ good day ~

a few remarks XD:
1. I did repress my sensations…? Oh alright~ I guess this is sth I will do sometimes. It is rather troublesome to be affected by headache, stomache, etc (and I get affected by it quite a lot…). I also have a tendency to be greatly affected by heat, noise and brightness of light, so maybe I subconsciously masked it? I can say though that since a young age, sensation isn’t really something I prefer…
2. If that’s the case… How can I distinguish between Te or Fe (that’s between T and F?) or how can I make sure between N and S (ie. Ni vs Si)

I think my childhood might be a good hint, but I have trouble distinguishing whether it is first two or latter two
especially in my childhood, I have actually been said to be “stubborn in terms of my decisions” (and all the people notice that) 
What I think is right or wrong (in logical sense) matters 
an example is as follows
in chinese we write the date in the order of (year, month, date)
eg. 二零二二年(year 2022)七月(July)三曰(3rd)
and ofc the English way of writing it will be Day/Month/Year
back when I was young (6?), I had an argument with my dad on the order of writing dates, since I learnt that dates are written in Day/Month/Year, and insisted that I will write the chinese date in same order…… XD 
as I grow up though… the focus on logic reduces rather significantly…and I consciously know that I consider that I will prefer violation my own logic over sacrificing others (one of my strongest beliefs)… I am rather good at spotting where external stuff are illogical (to my understanding) if my comments are wanted, but still there are significant difference between what I consider logical and what others consider logical sometimes

personal beliefs on the other hand, surfaces a lot latter… I became more conscious of it when I get into secondary school (12) that there are “stuff” that I will feel uncomfortable with, and that stuff is not related to logic. From one day i forgot when, I know others‘ opinion, others’ feeling, and others’ situation matters to me. I just cannot bear to see conflicts… I may stay strong on my logic for a few moments at first, but I will just give up as i see someone suffering… After knowing this, I actually felt better, as if like I have found what I am Fighting for…? (Along with the ideal me I mentioned back then) 

There are quite some definitions for sensing, but the one I am using is details…
when I was a child, the only detail I know might be … some memory? Though I don’t care much about it… It is more like “fun facts to mention in gathering”
details gradually caught more of my attention when I went into secondary school (around 12 again) when I somehow just pay more attention to my surroudings, noticing a lot of small details that others may not care. Not really sth conscious also… it is like walking down a street and somehow I will just capture some of the details I possibly only got a glimpse? (Forgot most within a short time though XD)
Experience, on the other hand, isn’t sth I do recall often, nor is it sth I naturally care about.

As for N… a lot tell me I am Ne dom/aux (possibly due to my long explanations and elaborations, or maybe maths?) but I don’t feel so honestly (or maybe it is rly sth very subconscious… since I don’t naturally recall myself doing so. I do have interest in organising data of competitions (calculating winning rate, or rank competitors that sort) but in real life I hardly ever found myself doing Ne. As I mentioned, I usually take things literally
As for Ni specifically… i don’t even know what exactly is Ni so I cannot comment much… XD connections in my mind…? Maybe on who I want to be (the ideal me part? the idea of core concept doesn’t pop up in my mind consciously very often but I think that can explains what is going on?) 

And again I overwrite…… Sorry 😭😭😭


----------



## Treeson

The Last said:


> I keep having to put a questionnaire in people's posts so I'm going to make a collection of my favorite questions from the questionnaires and put them all here, as well as rewording a couple and adding my own. If you would like to use this questionnaire from the start that would be great. If you want to add questions you wish could be asked, put them below. If you want to fill out this questionnaire and post it below, I will type it. Usually, people make a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> no
> 
> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> real
> 
> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> loyal and real
> 
> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> no idea. I do not care.
> 
> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> both. balance of both.
> 
> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> Both
> 
> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> No and yes
> 
> 8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I am in a type me thread.
> 
> *Auxiliary Questions if you are between 2 types*
> 
> E vs I
> Would you say you are an outgoing person?
> 50/50
> 
> Te vs Ti
> Would you say you see things as correct or incorrect? Or would you say you see things more as gray areas that cannot necessarily be determined as black or white?
> both
> 
> 
> *Answer Key*
> 
> In the case that you would rather take the questionnaire and type yourself or friends I am writing this down so you don't need to post for an answer from a random person on the internet. Obviously, still do the questionnaire first as a self-reflection exercise and then go over this otherwise this answer key is pointless as you will be thinking about it as you answer. First I will give brief insights to the questions and why they are asked, then I will give you the step by step process for figuring out someone's type. If you are looking for a definitive text on what the functions mean, then Psychological Types by Jung is what you want to read. It is the birth of all of this. MBTI is a shortcut for understanding it and they kind of screwed some things up and then later on everyone kind of made up whatever for the types so finding information is extremely annoying as anyone can make up anything and claim it is legitimate. I believe Psychological Types holds the authority because it is extremely well detailed and very insightful. Also I need to define object and subject. When the word "object" is used it does not necessarily mean an object. It just means anything apart from the subject, which is the person being analyzed.
> 
> Question 1 is asked as a sort of screen against being in a bad state of mind. When you are facing a crisis or in deep depression, the way you go about the world can get very messed up making typing difficult. Another thing that makes typing difficult is age where 18 is sort of the youngest. Jung says you start completely unconscious, then have one function, and then you reach into your unconscious for a complementary one at some point. It seems that this development finishes in early adulthood. There is also a set up in this for sex because gender roles play out differently with the types. A guy with Fi will be more effeminate and a girl with Ti will be masculine. It just sets up a societal context.
> 
> Questions 2, 3, and 4 then ask you how you see yourself and your place among people. These are possibly the most important 3 questions of the test and combining them can usually paint a good picture of the person answering. Typology has everything to do with how we understand the world. How do you understand yourself? Is how you understand yourself representative of other people's judgments of you? Do you even understand other people's motives and what you mean in their lives? Have you considered any of this to begin with?
> 
> Question 2 is worded a specific way. It asks what kind of person you are, which can have varying difficulty, but then it asks why. So in describing yourself as a kind person, are you kind because that's how you were raised and what is expected of you and you just are that way? Because you don't want to offend you put on a mask? It forces the brain to list some things out that can be traced to a specific type. Otherwise labels mean nothing. The answer to the question doesn't matter as much as how you came to the answer. That is the running theme through all of these questions.
> 
> Question 5 is very meta in different ways. It isn't just a question of are you orderly or chaotic, but what you define them as and what are manifestations of them. Anyone who has taken an MBTI test knows about the J vs P dichotomy of conscientiousness they put on it. There is some truth to it in relation to introverted perception vs extraverted perception, but it really just lumps conscientious people as J and lazy people as P. Let me break down the definition part first. Is your definition scientific? Is your definition extremely subjective? Is your definition impossibly long and nuanced or clear cut? These sorts of things reveal the type. Putting yourself into the definition along with other people reveals your expectations and where you fall revealing the rest. Si and Ni dominant types repress objective stimulus and sort through how to put it together the right way. This usually leads to orderly people unless they were raised poorly. Se and Ne types want a maximized relationship with the object, which results in a more chaos. The I__P and E__J types usually fall in the middle somewhere. Of course, I have to repeat that upbringing can affect this greatly and it is more searching around for how the answer is given.
> 
> Question 6 is a question I have had a lot of problems wording perfectly, but I'm pretty happy with how it is as it stands. The first thing is that Sensors seem to always get tripped up on this sort of question, because it is relating to a hidden meaning or an outcome that has yet to happen. Of course people who are not native to English sometimes get tripped up on this question as well. It relates to Ni vs Ne. Ni works as revolving around a subjective understanding. The object exists and is placed into an orbit or constellation of things to understand a greater picture. Who defines what the core concept is for something that hasn't been revealed yet? The fact that the idea or whatever has to relate back to the subject to be understood gives it the introverted definition. Ne works in working stuff out of externals so they work in gateways. One thing leads to another and can be mutated to be anything and it doesn't have to relate back to them for it to mean any subjective big picture idea. It just exists to exist. That being said, you can see how Se and Si might relate possibly to one or the other.
> 
> Question 7 is a broader version of Question 6. Ni will be obsessive and Ne will move on. It's actually taken from Psychological Types.
> 
> For Ni
> "The peculiar nature of introverted intuition, if it gains the ascendency,
> produces a peculiar type of man: the mystical dreamer and seer on the one
> hand, the artist and the crank on the other."
> 
> "crank" meaning an eccentric, obsessive person
> 
> For Ne
> "The intuitive is never to be found in the world of accepted reality-values, but he has a keen nose
> for anything new and in the making. Because he is always seeking out new
> possibilities, stable conditions suffocate him. He seizes on new objects or
> situations with great intensity, sometimes with extraordinary enthusiasm,
> only to abandon them cold-bloodedly, without any compunction and
> apparently without remembering them, as soon as their range is known and
> no further developments can be divined. So long as a new possibility is in
> the offing, the intuitive is bound to it with the shackles of fate. It is as
> though his whole life vanished in the new situation. One gets the
> impression, which he himself shares, that he has always just reached a
> final turning-point, and that from now on he can think and feel nothing else."
> 
> However, there is a problem of what people define as "obsessive" and I try to get examples of what it means to be obsessed, and it can be generically linked to introversion in general in many cases. It depends what the obsession is and what is gained from obsessing over it.
> 
> Question 8 is just a wrap up question so we can get on the same page. As I mentioned at the beginning, there are many ideas as to what different types are. Some people idealize certain types. If there is a misconception as to what certain types are it is best to say, so that there isn't a confusion.
> 
> 
> Step by Step guide to typing
> 
> Step 1:
> Is this person Extraverted or Introverted? Do they tend to become what's around them or reflect on things in their head more? Everyone should be doing both, but which one is the main one?
> 
> Step 2:
> Is this person a Thinker or a Feeler? This shouldn't have to be defined as you can generally understand it as just those words. Another way to think of it is our idea of head vs heart. Is the object rationalized according to data or according to the feelings it evokes. In the case of a perception dominant type, this question might be less clear, as that would not be the main mode of understanding the world.
> 
> Step 3:
> For Thinking: Does this person have to prove ideas objectively? Do they operate in a scientific sense that there is an objective logic to be seen about the thing that can be measured as right or wrong (Te)? Or do they operate in a more philosophical sense that an analysis of something is to bring forward their own idea of a thing (Ti)? Te likes to have a right or wrong answer for everything where Ti will resist coming to a stable conclusion.
> 
> For Feeling: Is this person revealing in their emotions? Do they seem to put on a mask or hide emotions despite feeling something intensely (Fi)? Or are they very emotionally forward (Fe)?
> 
> Step 4:
> Fitting perception and auxiliary functions into the picture is something that can be done in many directions. So you might have had an issue by now. If you have an Fi dominant type you might have figured that makes sense, but if Fi is auxiliary the emotional forwardness may have come from the extraverted perception dominance as opposed to being an Fe. There is a similar problem where an Ti can be confused with Ni in that Ti does not come to a conclusion because it is eternally specifying its own judgment where the Ni is not judging so is only dealing with a perception. What needs to be done now is checking the 4 different perceptions. Does this person deal with the world as it stands (S), or in predictions (N)?
> 
> For the Introverted Perception dominant types:
> Is this person stoic? As in do they dull their experience as not to experience big highs and low lows? Si will exert a control over the stimulus they receive from an object. They experience the object or moment, but in applying it to themselves they experience it more analytically than just experiencing it for what it is. Si is also very good at analyzing objects as they stand, as opposed to what might happen or could be understood in a greater context.
> 
> Does this person not experience the thing at all? As in, do you present them with something and they have a completely different concept than what you might readily expect? Ni represses the immediate moment completely. The analytical subjectivity then becomes removed from the actual stimulus to be applied to a subjective idea of what is going on. The confusion between Si and Ni will be that in observing their reactions they might both come across as unimpressed by the object. However, it will be for the different reasons that I explained.
> 
> For the Extraverted Perception dominant types:
> Is this person excitable? Do they become the situation around them? Do they live in that moment without it having something that comes before or after it? Se would be this type. There is a lot of overlap with Ne though.
> Does this person see the world as opportunities to exploit or mutate? Whether this is in business or the social sphere, the Ne will be the type that will pick something up, analyze it completely and see all its forms then leave it for another thing.
> The overlap and confusion of Ne and Se is that both of these types can be excitable and impulsive. They are both going to be the type that likes change and finding new stuff. They both will be sociable, creative, charismatic, etc. However the difference will be in that Se is a tangible reality, present moment based type, and Ne will be the one who searches out possibilities and exploits.
> 
> Extraverted Feeling is a fairly straightforward. If you suspect the person is introverted, but they are still genuinely emotionally forward, you can assume they are not Fi. If you have someone who is an E and they have F then you will not get the same mask. You are going to have to differentiate a certain element of the personality.
> 
> Fe dominant are the golden retrievers of people. ESFP and ENFP will be outgoing, but they will not be focused on you. ENFJs and ESFJs operate on objective morality whether they think they are or not. They will be the types very concerned with taking care of whoever is in front of them. There is also the matter of conditioned morality. Fe are the way they are because of upbringing. So the parents they have and the school they go to shape them heavily. They are not impulsive about emotions. They don't just shapeshift into every situation. They will try to say the right thing for every situation, but the big distinction is that impressionability.
> 
> Extraverted Thinking as a dominant type is hard because you might confuse an introvert with auxiliary Te for them. INTJ and ISTJ will seem like ENTJ and ESTJ because the feature they show off to the world will be that judgment. Te dominant means they only concern themselves with logical conclusions. The work they do and the hobbies they have will revolve around a logical conclusion. INTJ and ISTJ might enjoy that something in the end has to have a scientific reasoning or final right and wrong measured out, but they don't have to. Also, ENTJ and ESTJ will just generally be much more obviously social than INTJ or ISTJ
> 
> For the Introverted Judging:
> These will be similar to the other introverts as they are all reserved. I__P are also prone to problems with intersubjectivity. This comes down to a matter of what is introverted. If the Feeling is introverted then it is a matter of hiding feelings from the world and wearing a mask or presenting an acceptable face to the world. When Thinking is introverted it becomes a matter of thinking about thinking and constantly not wanting to have a final decision. Fi deals with having different emotions where Ti deals with not wanting anything to do with emotions. ISTP is one of the most masculine types and INFP is one of the most feminine types.
> 
> 
> 
> On Masculinity and Femininity and Jung:
> Jung is someone who analyzed over 80,000 dreams and studied many cultures. His work is based on connecting the similarities of cultures. Many archetypes appear as sort of foundational to mankind. Part of this is the role of men and women. Sensing and Thinking are more often male attributes and Intuition and Feeling are more often female attributes. STs are the most masculine and NFs are the most feminine. Thinking and Feeling are more-so very strongly attached to male and female respectively. Women who have thinking as the superior function come across as very manly.
> 
> From Psychological Types
> Te
> "In my experience this type is found chiefly among men, since, in general,
> thinking tends more often to be a dominant function in men than in
> women. When thinking dominates in a woman it is usually associated with
> a predominantly intuitive cast of mind."
> 
> Fe
> "As feeling is undeniably a more obvious characteristic of feminine
> psychology than thinking, the most pronounced feeling types are to be
> found among women."
> 
> Se
> "This type—the
> majority appear to be men—naturally does not think he is at the “mercy”
> of sensation."
> 
> Fi
> "It is principally among women that I have found the predominance of
> introverted feeling."
> 
> It's something I mentioned for Question 1, but I felt like it needed a little bit of explaining.


----------



## PeachieKeene

I wanted to come back to this questionaire an 

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

_I have been diagnosed with Major Depressive Disorder and Generalized anxiety. So generally speaking, my outlook on life is bleak but I still try to hope and look forward to things, and any potential change. I am a twenty-something year old female, and my state of mind at the moment is relaxed, which is unusual for me. _

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

_I'm an artistic person somebody who is passionate about self expression and I feel like I'm the only one who can define myself. Despite life's hurdles and pitfalls, and my depressive nature, I just can't give up, if I don't live for me, then who else would _

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

_I see things that other people don't. I take additional time and effort to curate my outfits, my makeup, and overall how I present myself. Even though I do jump to conclusions and prefer to red between the lines, my intuition is usually correct. I also stick to my core values and principles and I cannot stand people who have little to no conviction whatsoever. 

I also feel like I have a better understanding of my emotions as well. Not a better control of my emotions always, but I understand there's no point in lying to yourself regarding what you want out of life and out of certain situations._

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

_Most people would describe me as kind, caring, and compassionate, which is partly true but I feel like I'm definitely "darker" than I appear. I prefer my quiet time and in my closer relationships I am usually tasked with being the "therapist". There would be weeks or months on end when I would ghost and it would be assumed that I'm "busy" which is true, but also that I myself am struggling with issues just like everyone else, and I don't always feel like I get satisfactory reciprocation. Down the road I realized within the last 5 to 10 years that a lot of my friends barely know anything about me because of my evasive, private nature, which has proven to be very detrimental to most of my past and current relationships. 


I also at times feel like I don't live in the moment enough to enjoy life like other people. I'm constantly in my head thinking about things that don't pertain to the current situation. For example, I could be at a barbeque with a group of friends and I notice that there's a vague quote written in the 1960's by the original founders. My friends would also critique me as being not open enough and impractical and extremely stubborn as well. 

In terms of interpersonal (sexual) relationships I find that being vulnerable to a partner is something I seek but isn't able to obtain so easily. With the current partner I have he notices that I tremble and shake a bit. In my meek voice I will assure him that I'm fine when I'm not, and he (I suspect is xntx will constantly remind me to communicate verbally with him in something is bothering me. My mouth will speak one thing but my face will paint the true picture of what's going on. _

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 

_Order means having a consistent routine, and sticking to it. Chaos is when you stop caring and do whatever you like on a whim. For me, I feel like I benefit mostly from some type of order, be it a consistent work schedule or school schedule, and planning ahead does usually help. However, there are times where I would try to sit down and write in my planner and I would end up spending more time planning than implicating said-plans and end up getting overwhelmed. There are periods of time where I feel drained and I'm not actively working on a project and I find that my work ethic is based off my mood and bursts of energy rather than consistent efforts. _

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

_I feel like core ideas center around one big main idea or topic, but I'm not 100 percent sure. I can see how certain common themes link to a bigger picture. 

For example: mbti is a tool i use to figure out my personality type 
e/i= introversion or extroversion
t/f= thinker/feeler
n/s= intuitive/sensor
f/p=feeling/perciever

enneagram= interconnection all these different avenues lead to me being whole _

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding? 

_There are certain topics that have a proverbial chokehold on me and I just couldn't divorce myself from those topics. For example, to some people makeup is seen as "clownish" and a "waste of money" whereas for me it's what I live and breathe. I'm in love with color, texture, finish and range. Even with mbti, it's a topic that I discovered several years ago, and I'm continuously researching, and reexamining what I know and _

8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? 

_IXFP, originally I was tuped INFP, which is still agree with. I wouldn't be sure what else I could be type wise, I also did consider ixxj at some point _


----------



## The Last

Twins~~ said:


> Thanks so much for your typing~~~ good day ~
> 
> a few remarks XD:
> 1. I did repress my sensations…? Oh alright~ I guess this is sth I will do sometimes. It is rather troublesome to be affected by headache, stomache, etc (and I get affected by it quite a lot…). I also have a tendency to be greatly affected by heat, noise and brightness of light, so maybe I subconsciously masked it? I can say though that since a young age, sensation isn’t really something I prefer…
> 2. If that’s the case… How can I distinguish between Te or Fe (that’s between T and F?) or how can I make sure between N and S (ie. Ni vs Si)


Yeah usually the most common thing among intuitive dominant types is hypochondriac type responses to normal stimulation that wouldn't really do much for other people. Unless of course you have autism or some kind of sensory processing disorder which I think is still separate from type.

The difference between Te and Fe is that Te will not have much of a relation to his feelings and Fe will be extremely emotionally forward. Te will try to force away humanity to explain something as it stands like a logical argument where the Fe would repress their disturbing thoughts for the sake of everyone's feelings. Fe will find the objectively correct feelings and feel those as if they were their own. People say it is a form of being fake, but it is an authentic expression and you would be confused at someone saying it is fake. And of course the huge difference is that everyone seems to relate you to the feminine which is extremely indicative of being a feeler in general. "Act like a girl" means to be a feeler. "Act like a man" means to be a thinker.




> I think my childhood might be a good hint, but I have trouble distinguishing whether it is first two or latter two
> especially in my childhood, I have actually been said to be “stubborn in terms of my decisions” (and all the people notice that)
> What I think is right or wrong (in logical sense) matters
> an example is as follows
> in chinese we write the date in the order of (year, month, date)
> eg. 二零二二年(year 2022)七月(July)三曰(3rd)
> and ofc the English way of writing it will be Day/Month/Year
> back when I was young (6?), I had an argument with my dad on the order of writing dates, since I learnt that dates are written in Day/Month/Year, and insisted that I will write the chinese date in same order…… XD
> as I grow up though… the focus on logic reduces rather significantly…and I consciously know that I consider that I will prefer violation my own logic over sacrificing others (one of my strongest beliefs)… I am rather good at spotting where external stuff are illogical (to my understanding) if my comments are wanted, but still there are significant difference between what I consider logical and what others consider logical sometimes


Most of this stuff is irrelevant and childhood is also somewhat irrelevant in finding types, or at least is very hard to correlate if there is a correlation. The point of this system is your developed consciousness has a type that is opposite of your unconscious (the parts of your brain you have no way of seeing). Your consciousness finishes developing when your frontal lobe finishes developing because that's the region it is associated with. So when you are a child you have a barely developed personality though you can see the makings of it here and there.



> personal beliefs on the other hand, surfaces a lot latter… I became more conscious of it when I get into secondary school (12) that there are “stuff” that I will feel uncomfortable with, and that stuff is not related to logic. From one day i forgot when, I know others‘ opinion, others’ feeling, and others’ situation matters to me. I just cannot bear to see conflicts… I may stay strong on my logic for a few moments at first, but I will just give up as i see someone suffering… After knowing this, I actually felt better, as if like I have found what I am Fighting for…? (Along with the ideal me I mentioned back then)


Children as pretty illogical, even the mathematically inclined ones.




> There are quite some definitions for sensing, but the one I am using is details…
> when I was a child, the only detail I know might be … some memory? Though I don’t care much about it… It is more like “fun facts to mention in gathering”
> details gradually caught more of my attention when I went into secondary school (around 12 again) when I somehow just pay more attention to my surroudings, noticing a lot of small details that others may not care. Not really sth conscious also… it is like walking down a street and somehow I will just capture some of the details I possibly only got a glimpse? (Forgot most within a short time though XD)
> Experience, on the other hand, isn’t sth I do recall often, nor is it sth I naturally care about.


Ultimately, sensing just means the details have to be collected by the senses to be understood. Intuition is the knowing or guessing at the thing past what you are seeing, hearing, and smelling.




> As for N… a lot tell me I am Ne dom/aux (possibly due to my long explanations and elaborations, or maybe maths?) but I don’t feel so honestly (or maybe it is rly sth very subconscious… since I don’t naturally recall myself doing so. I do have interest in organising data of competitions (calculating winning rate, or rank competitors that sort) but in real life I hardly ever found myself doing Ne. As I mentioned, I usually take things literally
> As for Ni specifically… i don’t even know what exactly is Ni so I cannot comment much… XD connections in my mind…? Maybe on who I want to be (the ideal me part? the idea of core concept doesn’t pop up in my mind consciously very often but I think that can explains what is going on?)
> 
> And again I overwrite…… Sorry 😭😭😭


Because there was no perfect scientific formula to tell people they were right or wrong you get a lot of idiots who have messed everything up and I have spent a lot of my time in researching this stuff trying to undo all the stupid stuff people make up for the types. It took a really long time. Long elaborations don't correlate with much really. You would have to study the elaboration and pick apart the details of it to find the type in it, but the length doesn't mean anything.

The reason I say you are I__J is you constantly apply the subjective factor to your perception. This comes in the form of being controlling with your environment. That's the impression I got. There is another example of being extraverted in judgment in that what you say the first answer is in relation to your family. So you compare your judgments to the objective (everything outside of you) world.




--------------




Treeson said:


> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> no
> 
> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> real
> 
> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> loyal and real
> 
> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> no idea. I do not care.
> 
> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> both. balance of both.
> 
> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> Both
> 
> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> No and yes
> 
> 8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> I am in a type me thread.
> 
> *Auxiliary Questions if you are between 2 types*
> 
> E vs I
> Would you say you are an outgoing person?
> 50/50
> 
> Te vs Ti
> Would you say you see things as correct or incorrect? Or would you say you see things more as gray areas that cannot necessarily be determined as black or white?
> both


You are extremely cut and dry. This is a comic representation of an ISTJ. The thinking is extremely reductionistic and seems to be uncaring of anything that isn't currently seen, as in you answer everything at face value. I imagine you are taking the piss.

-----------




PeachieKeene said:


> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> _I'm an artistic person somebody who is passionate about self expression and I feel like I'm the only one who can define myself. Despite life's hurdles and pitfalls, and my depressive nature, I just can't give up, if I don't live for me, then who else would _


This sounds like stereotypical introverted feeling in that you believe your feelings to be some invisible force that only you can understand or express and that you are an artist suggests that expressing them doesn't come naturally and you try to put them through art. Whenever you make the invisible visible, it loses itself. The invisible being what your introverted dominant function perceives. Art is a good way to express the invisible while keeping it invisible. That's my impression anyway.




> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> _I see things that other people don't. I take additional time and effort to curate my outfits, my makeup, and overall how I present myself. Even though I do jump to conclusions and prefer to red between the lines, my intuition is usually correct. I also stick to my core values and principles and I cannot stand people who have little to no conviction whatsoever.
> 
> I also feel like I have a better understanding of my emotions as well. Not a better control of my emotions always, but I understand there's no point in lying to yourself regarding what you want out of life and out of certain situations._


outfits, make-up etc are all S though you say you are intuitive.




> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> _Most people would describe me as kind, caring, and compassionate, which is partly true but I feel like I'm definitely "darker" than I appear. I prefer my quiet time and in my closer relationships I am usually tasked with being the "therapist". There would be weeks or months on end when I would ghost and it would be assumed that I'm "busy" which is true, but also that I myself am struggling with issues just like everyone else, and I don't always feel like I get satisfactory reciprocation. Down the road I realized within the last 5 to 10 years that a lot of my friends barely know anything about me because of my evasive, private nature, which has proven to be very detrimental to most of my past and current relationships.
> 
> 
> I also at times feel like I don't live in the moment enough to enjoy life like other people. I'm constantly in my head thinking about things that don't pertain to the current situation. For example, I could be at a barbeque with a group of friends and I notice that there's a vague quote written in the 1960's by the original founders. My friends would also critique me as being not open enough and impractical and extremely stubborn as well.
> 
> In terms of interpersonal (sexual) relationships I find that being vulnerable to a partner is something I seek but isn't able to obtain so easily. With the current partner I have he notices that I tremble and shake a bit. In my meek voice I will assure him that I'm fine when I'm not, and he (I suspect is xntx will constantly remind me to communicate verbally with him in something is bothering me. My mouth will speak one thing but my face will paint the true picture of what's going on. _


more Fi stuff




> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> _Order means having a consistent routine, and sticking to it. Chaos is when you stop caring and do whatever you like on a whim. For me, I feel like I benefit mostly from some type of order, be it a consistent work schedule or school schedule, and planning ahead does usually help. However, there are times where I would try to sit down and write in my planner and I would end up spending more time planning than implicating said-plans and end up getting overwhelmed. There are periods of time where I feel drained and I'm not actively working on a project and I find that my work ethic is based off my mood and bursts of energy rather than consistent efforts. _


More feeling stuff. You describe chaos in relation to feelings.




> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> _I feel like core ideas center around one big main idea or topic, but I'm not 100 percent sure. I can see how certain common themes link to a bigger picture.
> 
> For example: mbti is a tool i use to figure out my personality type
> e/i= introversion or extroversion
> t/f= thinker/feeler
> n/s= intuitive/sensor
> f/p=feeling/perciever
> 
> enneagram= interconnection all these different avenues lead to me being whole _


Interesting that you gave this answer considering how your intuition would have to be Ne. Though you didn't really describe it as either Ni or Ne which usually makes me guess sensor.




> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> _There are certain topics that have a proverbial chokehold on me and I just couldn't divorce myself from those topics. For example, to some people makeup is seen as "clownish" and a "waste of money" whereas for me it's what I live and breathe. I'm in love with color, texture, finish and range. Even with mbti, it's a topic that I discovered several years ago, and I'm continuously researching, and reexamining what I know and _


This to me sounds also like you are a sensor. Make up is extremely aesthetic/sensing based.



> 8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> _IXFP, originally I was tuped INFP, which is still agree with. I wouldn't be sure what else I could be type wise, I also did consider ixxj at some point _


Obviously, you seem to be some kind of introverted feeler. I think the intuition vs sensing is the problem. You don't really answer much at all like an extraverted intuitive other than your own account of being intuitive as marking you for intuition. Being an artist, then being paired with being obsessed with make up, and then pairing that as talking about the way make up appeals to your senses makes me guess you are an ISFP.

From Psychological Types

"This type—the
majority appear to be men—naturally does not think he is at the “mercy”
of sensation. He would ridicule this view as quite beside the point, because
sensation for him is a concrete expression of life—it is simply real life
lived to the full. His whole aim is concrete enjoyment, and his morality is
oriented accordingly. Indeed, true enjoyment has its own special morality,
its own moderation and lawfulness, its own unselfishness and willingness
to make sacrifices. It by no means follows that he is just sensual or gross,
for he may differentiate his sensation to the finest pitch of aesthetic purity
without ever deviating from his principle of concrete sensation however
abstract his sensations may be. Wulfen’s Der Genussmensch: ein Cicerone
im rücksichtslosen Lebensgenuss3 is the unvarnished confession of a type
of this sort, and the book seems to me worth reading on that account alone.
[607] On the lower levels, this type is the lover of tangible reality, with little
inclination for reflection and no desire to dominate. To feel the object, to
have sensations and if possible enjoy them—that is his constant aim. He is
by no means unlovable; on the contrary, his lively capacity for enjoyment
makes him very good company; he is usually a jolly fellow, and sometimes
a refined aesthete. In the former case the great problems of life hang on a
good or indifferent dinner; in the latter, it’s all a question of good taste.
...
He dresses well, as befits the occasion; he
keeps a good table with plenty of drink for his friends, making them feel
very grand, or at least giving them to understand that his refined taste
entitles him to make a few demands of them. He may even convince them
that certain sacrifices are decidedly worth while for the sake of style."

Something to note is that he is describing it as a dominant function and as lower functions. Also he types it as itself alone (no feeling or thinking), and women are always paired with intuition so he mentions the dominant type is mostly men. However, what is important to note is the feature of concrete reality. As an auxiliary function it is toned down and paired with your introverted feeling.

Another argument is you say you do not live in the moment, but I believe that is because you relate everything to your introverted feeling function. Introversion itself can appear as intuitive and dreamy without ever actually being paired with intuition. If the expressions of your feelings is through aesthetics that implies your feelings are connected to your senses and your intuition is paired with your thinking in your unconscious.


----------



## Twins~~

Thank you again… for clearing the misconceptions~~


----------



## greycrimes

.


----------



## Twins~~

Not really into Mbti for long, and certainly not an expert (you might realize that I am just being typed a few days ago) but here are my two cents anyway~ feel free to correct me if I get mistaken

*Current state of mind is a bit tired and stressed about answering questions 2-4.*

do notice that if one’s current state is stressed, it might be more difficult to be typed accurately since one may show behaviours related to more inferior functions~ might consider to come back and ask yourself again if this is the real you?

*I am the type of person who has a lot of trouble answering questions like this where I am asked to think about myself and my experiences*

sounds like you don’t have introverted perception doms from this statement (Si, Ni) but i won’t draw a conclusion right here… issues like self doubting might also play a part here~

small reminder: not being good at sth doesn’t mean it is not your natural way of doing something. There are plenty of Si dom I heard before from elsewhere who doubt their Si

*Something that confuses people about me is that I change my mind often. Sometimes I say something and I’ll get a response like “but I thought you said this?” I think I’m good at finding exceptions or loopholes in things but at the same time I don’t always catch them in my own writing. Sometimes one idea I have contradicts another and I don’t notice it at the time.*

sounds like Thinking…

*I think I see them more as gateways to new ideas because I tend to go down the rabbit hole when I’m thinking of something rather than staying on topic.This has gotten me in trouble when writing essays because I accidentally start writing about related ideas and forget that the initial prompt said something different.*

Sounds like Ne

*Sometimes I think that MBTI is too rigid to truly describe someone.
I was raised female but I don’t love the concept of gender in general (we fit ourselves in the boxes but they’re super limiting).*

these are some hints that I understand as rather than ”facts” and “objective data” you prefer your own logic more (just my thoughts~) so I think this may be Ti

*Plus there’s the fear that something will go wrong, like muscle pain or being able to feel my heartbeat being an indication of an impending heart attack.*

Ne again~ I think

*Overall*

I am not an expert on Mbti and cognitive functions too, but my impression at the moment is Ne and Ti
it is difficult to tell, however, which is dom and which is auxiliary at the moment
another point I notice is that your current state seems to have some effect on you, so it is even harder to conclude
it might be difficult, but when you feel better try to think again and see if you have any other clues
I am not really very confident with my typing, but I hope to take the initiative to encourage more discussion~ see if there are any more thoughts later on ~ my current guess will be ENTP like you previously mentioned, but beware if you are saying with an idea in mind (like you thought you are ENTP so you keep focusing on ENTP related facts and observations, which will make this a bit biased) Just a friendly reminder, Not necessarily what is happening

good luck with finding your type and good day

P.S.: one thing I just remembered.. try to read about Fe again. Fe is way more than “acting to make others happy“ XD


----------



## greycrimes

.


----------



## sparkling unicorn

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

No, I believe all is well. I'm a girl, I'll be 22 in a few weeks and right now I'm pretty chill.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

I've always found this question so annoying because it's hard for me to define what kind of person I am; I can be in a few ways depending on the people I'm with and the environment. I wouldn't say that would be masks, but they're a part of me that comes out when it's needed. Internally I feel that I am a cold, analytical and observant person. It's like I don't really care about things, but at the same time I do but it has to be activated on certain occasions, I really can't put it into words, it's just kind of weird. I wouldn't use the typical "I'm a robot" because every human being has emotions, I have emotions but my everyday life just doesn't bring that out in me I think.

I have some opinions and values but I believe that these values and opinions are the ones that practically every decent human being has, the famous "universal" nothing more than that.

I am an objective person after having imagined some possibilities, for example; When I was 14 years old I decided that I wanted to take a course that could give me opportunities to work with books and I researched a lot about the professions that could allow me to do that. I decided on one and stayed with this idea for years, but in the middle of university I decided to give up because I didn't feel that this profession would provide me a lifestyle that I would like to have in a few years and so I started researching other fields, mainly in the Health field and I decided on Veterinary Medicine. I researched about pros and cons, specializations, what my lifestyle would be like in this profession and I decided to follow this career and I have already planned a general idea of where I would like to be in a few years in this profession and I doubt I will change my mind.

But while there's that, I'm a little lazy. I plan things but sometimes I just don't go with what's planned, it's something that frustrates me and I keep asking myself why am I this way, why am I procrastinating and sabotaging myself this way? It's frustrating. I consider myself an ambiverted person, I love staying at home listening to music, playing games with my friends, reading or just getting organized and planning things in life, but I kind of do very well in a more social environment, nothing too extreme but I can handle it well therefore.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

Well, I don't know. I don't think there's anything about my personality that really sets me apart from other people, at least not externally. Internally we probably have some differences but only those people will know about it. But if I really have to say something about it, I think it would be how I care about people's well-being when I'm in a social environment. I always like everyone to be well and happy, even sacrificing some things I would like to do to maintain harmony and include everyone. A harmonious environment, Sparkling Unicorn is happy and comfortable. 😂 

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people

There are definitely differences and each person would say something different lol 
My mom says I'm weird, smart, nice; My friend says I'm emotional, idealistic; my other friend talks about how sometimes i'm crazy and random and so on. I think the discrepancy of how people perceive me will depend a lot on the person I'm interacting with, I adapt very well to people's personalities, but if I feel comfortable and realize that the person would accept my way of really being without being a nuisance to her, then I would be my true self whatever that is.

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

Order for me is having the important things always organized. These important things that I consider would be things from college, work, commitments, etc... An organized study table is also very pleasant for me. Chaos would be when the things that I really care about and that I planned don't go right, when I'm in this situation I get so pissed and chaos ensues although I calm down quickly and start planning again to fix what went wrong. My room is a mess, although I like to say it's an organized mess.

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
Definitely. When something piques my interest I get obsessed and I go research everything about it, trying to get as much information as possible.
After all curiosity is satisfied, I just go on to the next "adventure".

8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

I believe that I can be Ti Dom. Because all the information acquired, I always delve as deeply as possible. I just like to research and stay informed on everything that piques my interest and I believe this could be Ti dom if this is how this function actually works.
If it's not the dominant function, I believe it has that in some position.

Oh and my enneagram is 5w4 if that helps in any way.


----------



## Andy_21

First of all I've been struggling a lot of time to get to know my type and I've even thought about paying for a typing service so if you helped me it would be great.

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I'm a woman, 22 years old. I've got very low self-esteem and I think that the ideal image of how should I be always affects how I think I am. I've got anxiety, I don't know if it can affect that much but I tell you anyways. 

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

I'm not sure, and every day I'm less sure of it. I keep asking everyone how they think I am in order to feel validated. I think I'm pretty full of contradictions, as everyone I suppose, and that makes me really hard to define. I reckon it's hard for me to know who I am because I don't interact with myself. I know what I typically think, and what I like or dislike but a personality is the exterior experience of me, and I only get the interior one.

One of the things that I've been told the most is that I'm forgetful and spacey, I've been forgetting stuff since I was little. I always lost homework at school or I forgot that I had a test. It's hard for me to focus and get things done. I've been told that I'm too rigid and a perfectionist and that also contributes to my procrastination. I prefer thinking than doing.

I feel guilty all the time for not being to doing what I think I should. I have to repeat my point because it's really important, I feel guilty a lot. It's like I'm always losing against the world. If I spend all day studying there's a voice in my head that says that I've lost my time, that I haven't done enough, that I'm gonna be a boring person that always studies and doesn't do anything else. If I try to do something creative I lose focus and I think I should be studying. If I decide to study and not do any sport I feel fat. If I decide to do sport, I think I'm superficial and I just focus of my physical appearance. I'm pretty jealous too. I can appreciate the good part of everyone and in my head I'm always losing. For example I've been trying not to listen to music because I think it keeps you from thinking about your life and yesterday my best friend told me that she's been listening to a lot of good music recently. I felt jealous because I thought that she'd learn a lot of English and she'd become way more interesting than me. 

By the way I think I'm not a bad person. When I get angry I'm really explosive but when I feel I've offended someone I feel terribly and I try to make sure that they know that I'm sorry. I feel really bad for being jealous with people that I love and I always try not let that green-eyed monster rule over me. I'm really loyal towards people that I love and I try to be in their life. But I only love a reduced circle of people, it's the way I work. I prefer quality over quantity, working over good relations.

I've been told that I'm a really wise person, I think I'm good at writing and even at arguing. I hate not having the reason. I'm pretty shy at first but I always try to get out of my comfort zone and talk to people or do things I'm embarrassed of doing because I typically feel better after. My sister always tells me that I'm really charismatic and that I could start a social revolution LOL and my boyfriend says that I'm cute and hard worker. My mother says that I'm a really good leader, I have to say love having the control even though it's exhausting. She also has told me that I've got really good intuition because I always know what is gonna happen in films and tv shows. I'm kind of a loner, an observant, even though I can feel easily lonely, it's like a paradox. I'm a curious person but I don't have much general culture, I know a lot of my fields of interest and I can get really obsessed about them while ignoring the rest of the world.

I'd say I'm really affectionate but I can only show this part of myself to my boyfriend or my mother. I'd say I have a strong sense of justice. I'm pretty egoistic and I know it, I hate sharing my stuff and I'll prioritise myself always. Even though if I empathise with your feelings and I know you're feeling hurt or sad, I can help you without any problem, even if means losing time or energy. I'd like to remark that I can be really talkative. As I've said, I'm a loner even though it doesn't typically feels good, and when I find someone I can talk to I use that chance and then I can be really intense, to the order that they can get tired. I tend to talk a lot to when I feel nervous. For example, if I'm having lunch with a group of people and nobody is saying anything I can start talking about stupid stuff to feel the uncomfortable silence, what by the way my boyfriend fins really funny.

I also have a little problem with food too. When there is food in front of me I have to eat it all. It's like an addiction. I can't stop and then I feel really guilty for letting it control me.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

I'm really indecisive, for example when I go to have dinner with friends, I have to read the menu beforehand to know what to eat. Otherwise I can be thinking half an hour to decide the best option possible. This applies to all aspects of life. I spend more time choosing which film to watch than watching the film. I simply don't want to lose time watching shit, I prefer it to be really a good film that also matches my taste. I think one of the reasons is because in my head there is a battle, what I want Vs what I think I should want.

I'm really spacey and chaotic. I can hit my head with anything. I can lose my keys and my phone. I can forget I have a test. I'm always late too, I suppose I don't like to wait and I prioritise myself.

Every week I try to reinvent myself. I create a timetable. I design a journal. I design a new system for trying new hobbies. I design a timetable for working out or waking up early. I kind of try to create the best organisation posible for my day, to be the best version of myself but the sad thing, is that I always end up doing the exact same. 

I make people feel comfortable with me because I listen to that they have to say. Maybe I'm not super nice but I try be honest without hurting anyone and always give my personal perspective.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

I think the only thing is that people usually tell me that they feel like I've got a lot of security in myself. That I don't talk as a shy person, that I seem pretty intelligent and confident, as if I had my life together. I don't think I'm clever but people thinks the contrary. I mean, I had good grades at high school and I feel everyone has always overestimated me, as I was kind of a superwoman. In reality I had good luck doing exams. My sister always tells me that I'm brilliant because usually intelligent people are just good on logic and science but that I'm different, that what makes me stand out is the way I think of things, my perspective, that when I talk people, listen. I honestly feel really good when she says that but once again, I feel she thinks highly of me because I'm the big sister.

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

I'm chaotic, my room is a mess, I'm always late and I never know where are my things. I'm externally chaotic we could say. I suppose we could say I like interior order. I mean, I like following routines in my daily life and I like thinking about my future, I hate not knowing what my future plans are. I love doing lists too, a personal hobby of mine. By the way my bag is like the Doraemon's pocket. I like being prepared and I've got even scissors but I typically lose them,

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

I think I'm super obsessive. When I pick a topic of interest it can last years. I got obsessed with MBTI three years ago and I've never stopped even once. I love watching podcasts and YouTube videos and learn more and more. I don't believe that you can know enough about what you like. You can always discover something new. I suppose that sometimes I also gather so much information that I don't know anything anymore. 

8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

I think I could be an INFJ or an INTJ. My obsession with the future and my need for a purpose in life could be perfectly related with Ni dom, as well as the perception of myself as someone wise. My lack of action in general and the fact that I can hit my head with almost anything, not to forget my problem with food, could be caused my an SE inferior.


----------



## elboet

The Last said:


> I keep having to put a questionnaire in people's posts so I'm going to make a collection of my favorite questions from the questionnaires and put them all here, as well as rewording a couple and adding my own. If you would like to use this questionnaire from the start that would be great. If you want to add questions you wish could be asked, put them below. If you want to fill out this questionnaire and post it below, I will type it. Usually, people make a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> 
> i have a generalized anxiety disorder, and i’m trying to get an autism diagnosis, as well as possibly an ADHD one. i’m also in extreme burnout constantly, so that effects my motivation. i’m 18, afab but genderfluid, and mentally exhausted
> 
> 2.) What kind of person are you and why?
> 
> i guess i’m a unique person, i’m always told i’m different and i know i’m a bit of a weird person. i like to be alone but also have the fear of missing out and push myself due to that, but enjoy others company sometimes anyways (although it’s still draining over time). i’m very artistic, i’ve been drawing since i was 6 years old and hope to further it in my career. however, i’m also extremely academically successful and a hard worker when i was in school, i was good at almost any new subject i tried that had to do with academics, but enjoyed academics to do more with equations, and i dislike history and biology due to the memorization involved. i can do it, i just dislike it. i’m also friendly to others, but not because i feel that way but because i just don’t want to come off as angry. if i had it my way, i would sit there with a deadpan face most of the time and say what i truly am thinking rather than fake it. the reason i am more friendly is because it was just how i was raised i guess, the rest of it is just how it is. i was taught to mask. however i do care about others’ opinions and what they are feeling about decisions i make. partially because i don’t understand my emotions enough to know what i want.
> 
> 3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?
> 
> i have very different interests and values than others, for example, i couldn’t care less about how my face looks most of the time. also because i’m constantly obsessed with cartoons and fantasy worlds rather than the real world. i hate being involved in reality. i’m also an outcast in a social setting, i have a small group of nerdy/geeky friends — all neurodivergent as well. i’m quiet and i never know what to say, i am told i’m empathetic or sympathetic or whatever but i never felt i was, it’s just a show. i have unique interests and values basically.
> 
> 4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
> 
> yes definitely some. like i mentioned, people see me as caring, empathetic, kind, and sympathetic. i see myself as a manipulative, samostly emotionless person who puts on a facade. however i do have my moments where i genuinely care because i can relate their experience to my own. others would also say i’m sweet and hard working as well. it makes me upset that others see me this way because i want them to know who i really am, but i also don’t because they’ll dislike who i am, i believe.
> 
> 5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?
> 
> my first thought is about organization. i can be very organized in the workplace, but my room is a complete mess and has been for months on end. so outside of my room, i’m organized, but inside, not. i’m not really sure what else to talk about here tbh.
> 
> 6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?
> 
> i’m not really sure tbh. i haven’t thought about that. i just have the idea and it’s there, i mean typically i guess it’s related to like a character or solving an equation or something like that, so i’m going to say that i see them a
> 
> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> i mean, with typology i have been VERY obsessive. i already understand lots but i keep going over things constantly. i would say i am obsessive about topics for sure.
> 
> 8.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?
> 
> my guess is that i’m an ISTJ or an INTP maybe. i’ve been researching cognitive functions and i know i for sure have Ne and Si. i also know that i’m introverted as i am exhausted from social interaction and gain energy from alone time. every test i’ve taken has also given me a “IXTX” type, so my thought is that i’m definitely
> 
> *Auxiliary Questions if you are between 2 types*
> 
> E vs I
> Would you say you are an outgoing person?
> 
> not at all. i’m extremely introverted
> 
> Te vs Ti
> Would you say you see things as correct or incorrect? Or would you say you see things more as gray areas that cannot necessarily be determined as black or white?
> 
> typically correct or incorrect i would say.
> 
> *Answer Key*
> 
> In the case that you would rather take the questionnaire and type yourself or friends I am writing this down so you don't need to post for an answer from a random person on the internet. Obviously, still do the questionnaire first as a self-reflection exercise and then go over this otherwise this answer key is pointless as you will be thinking about it as you answer. First I will give brief insights to the questions and why they are asked, then I will give you the step by step process for figuring out someone's type. If you are looking for a definitive text on what the functions mean, then Psychological Types by Jung is what you want to read. It is the birth of all of this. MBTI is a shortcut for understanding it and they kind of screwed some things up and then later on everyone kind of made up whatever for the types so finding information is extremely annoying as anyone can make up anything and claim it is legitimate. I believe Psychological Types holds the authority because it is extremely well detailed and very insightful. Also I need to define object and subject. When the word "object" is used it does not necessarily mean an object. It just means anything apart from the subject, which is the person being analyzed.
> 
> Question 1 is asked as a sort of screen against being in a bad state of mind. When you are facing a crisis or in deep depression, the way you go about the world can get very messed up making typing difficult. Another thing that makes typing difficult is age where 18 is sort of the youngest. Jung says you start completely unconscious, then have one function, and then you reach into your unconscious for a complementary one at some point. It seems that this development finishes in early adulthood. There is also a set up in this for sex because gender roles play out differently with the types. A guy with Fi will be more effeminate and a girl with Ti will be masculine. It just sets up a societal context.
> 
> Questions 2, 3, and 4 then ask you how you see yourself and your place among people. These are possibly the most important 3 questions of the test and combining them can usually paint a good picture of the person answering. Typology has everything to do with how we understand the world. How do you understand yourself? Is how you understand yourself representative of other people's judgments of you? Do you even understand other people's motives and what you mean in their lives? Have you considered any of this to begin with?
> 
> Question 2 is worded a specific way. It asks what kind of person you are, which can have varying difficulty, but then it asks why. So in describing yourself as a kind person, are you kind because that's how you were raised and what is expected of you and you just are that way? Because you don't want to offend you put on a mask? It forces the brain to list some things out that can be traced to a specific type. Otherwise labels mean nothing. The answer to the question doesn't matter as much as how you came to the answer. That is the running theme through all of these questions.
> 
> Question 5 is very meta in different ways. It isn't just a question of are you orderly or chaotic, but what you define them as and what are manifestations of them. Anyone who has taken an MBTI test knows about the J vs P dichotomy of conscientiousness they put on it. There is some truth to it in relation to introverted perception vs extraverted perception, but it really just lumps conscientious people as J and lazy people as P. Let me break down the definition part first. Is your definition scientific? Is your definition extremely subjective? Is your definition impossibly long and nuanced or clear cut? These sorts of things reveal the type. Putting yourself into the definition along with other people reveals your expectations and where you fall revealing the rest. Si and Ni dominant types repress objective stimulus and sort through how to put it together the right way. This usually leads to orderly people unless they were raised poorly. Se and Ne types want a maximized relationship with the object, which results in a more chaos. The I__P and E__J types usually fall in the middle somewhere. Of course, I have to repeat that upbringing can affect this greatly and it is more searching around for how the answer is given.
> 
> Question 6 is a question I have had a lot of problems wording perfectly, but I'm pretty happy with how it is as it stands. The first thing is that Sensors seem to always get tripped up on this sort of question, because it is relating to a hidden meaning or an outcome that has yet to happen. Of course people who are not native to English sometimes get tripped up on this question as well. It relates to Ni vs Ne. Ni works as revolving around a subjective understanding. The object exists and is placed into an orbit or constellation of things to understand a greater picture. Who defines what the core concept is for something that hasn't been revealed yet? The fact that the idea or whatever has to relate back to the subject to be understood gives it the introverted definition. Ne works in working stuff out of externals so they work in gateways. One thing leads to another and can be mutated to be anything and it doesn't have to relate back to them for it to mean any subjective big picture idea. It just exists to exist. That being said, you can see how Se and Si might relate possibly to one or the other.
> 
> Question 7 is a broader version of Question 6. Ni will be obsessive and Ne will move on. It's actually taken from Psychological Types.
> 
> For Ni
> "The peculiar nature of introverted intuition, if it gains the ascendency,
> produces a peculiar type of man: the mystical dreamer and seer on the one
> hand, the artist and the crank on the other."
> 
> "crank" meaning an eccentric, obsessive person
> 
> For Ne
> "The intuitive is never to be found in the world of accepted reality-values, but he has a keen nose
> for anything new and in the making. Because he is always seeking out new
> possibilities, stable conditions suffocate him. He seizes on new objects or
> situations with great intensity, sometimes with extraordinary enthusiasm,
> only to abandon them cold-bloodedly, without any compunction and
> apparently without remembering them, as soon as their range is known and
> no further developments can be divined. So long as a new possibility is in
> the offing, the intuitive is bound to it with the shackles of fate. It is as
> though his whole life vanished in the new situation. One gets the
> impression, which he himself shares, that he has always just reached a
> final turning-point, and that from now on he can think and feel nothing else."
> 
> However, there is a problem of what people define as "obsessive" and I try to get examples of what it means to be obsessed, and it can be generically linked to introversion in general in many cases. It depends what the obsession is and what is gained from obsessing over it.
> 
> Question 8 is just a wrap up question so we can get on the same page. As I mentioned at the beginning, there are many ideas as to what different types are. Some people idealize certain types. If there is a misconception as to what certain types are it is best to say, so that there isn't a confusion.
> 
> 
> Step by Step guide to typing
> 
> Step 1:
> Is this person Extraverted or Introverted? Do they tend to become what's around them or reflect on things in their head more? Everyone should be doing both, but which one is the main one?
> 
> Step 2:
> Is this person a Thinker or a Feeler? This shouldn't have to be defined as you can generally understand it as just those words. Another way to think of it is our idea of head vs heart. Is the object rationalized according to data or according to the feelings it evokes. In the case of a perception dominant type, this question might be less clear, as that would not be the main mode of understanding the world.
> 
> Step 3:
> For Thinking: Does this person have to prove ideas objectively? Do they operate in a scientific sense that there is an objective logic to be seen about the thing that can be measured as right or wrong (Te)? Or do they operate in a more philosophical sense that an analysis of something is to bring forward their own idea of a thing (Ti)? Te likes to have a right or wrong answer for everything where Ti will resist coming to a stable conclusion.
> 
> For Feeling: Is this person revealing in their emotions? Do they seem to put on a mask or hide emotions despite feeling something intensely (Fi)? Or are they very emotionally forward (Fe)?
> 
> Step 4:
> Fitting perception and auxiliary functions into the picture is something that can be done in many directions. So you might have had an issue by now. If you have an Fi dominant type you might have figured that makes sense, but if Fi is auxiliary the emotional forwardness may have come from the extraverted perception dominance as opposed to being an Fe. There is a similar problem where an Ti can be confused with Ni in that Ti does not come to a conclusion because it is eternally specifying its own judgment where the Ni is not judging so is only dealing with a perception. What needs to be done now is checking the 4 different perceptions. Does this person deal with the world as it stands (S), or in predictions (N)?
> 
> For the Introverted Perception dominant types:
> Is this person stoic? As in do they dull their experience as not to experience big highs and low lows? Si will exert a control over the stimulus they receive from an object. They experience the object or moment, but in applying it to themselves they experience it more analytically than just experiencing it for what it is. Si is also very good at analyzing objects as they stand, as opposed to what might happen or could be understood in a greater context.
> 
> Does this person not experience the thing at all? As in, do you present them with something and they have a completely different concept than what you might readily expect? Ni represses the immediate moment completely. The analytical subjectivity then becomes removed from the actual stimulus to be applied to a subjective idea of what is going on. The confusion between Si and Ni will be that in observing their reactions they might both come across as unimpressed by the object. However, it will be for the different reasons that I explained.
> 
> For the Extraverted Perception dominant types:
> Is this person excitable? Do they become the situation around them? Do they live in that moment without it having something that comes before or after it? Se would be this type. There is a lot of overlap with Ne though.
> Does this person see the world as opportunities to exploit or mutate? Whether this is in business or the social sphere, the Ne will be the type that will pick something up, analyze it completely and see all its forms then leave it for another thing.
> The overlap and confusion of Ne and Se is that both of these types can be excitable and impulsive. They are both going to be the type that likes change and finding new stuff. They both will be sociable, creative, charismatic, etc. However the difference will be in that Se is a tangible reality, present moment based type, and Ne will be the one who searches out possibilities and exploits.
> 
> Extraverted Feeling is a fairly straightforward. If you suspect the person is introverted, but they are still genuinely emotionally forward, you can assume they are not Fi. If you have someone who is an E and they have F then you will not get the same mask. You are going to have to differentiate a certain element of the personality.
> 
> Fe dominant are the golden retrievers of people. ESFP and ENFP will be outgoing, but they will not be focused on you. ENFJs and ESFJs operate on objective morality whether they think they are or not. They will be the types very concerned with taking care of whoever is in front of them. There is also the matter of conditioned morality. Fe are the way they are because of upbringing. So the parents they have and the school they go to shape them heavily. They are not impulsive about emotions. They don't just shapeshift into every situation. They will try to say the right thing for every situation, but the big distinction is that impressionability.
> 
> Extraverted Thinking as a dominant type is hard because you might confuse an introvert with auxiliary Te for them. INTJ and ISTJ will seem like ENTJ and ESTJ because the feature they show off to the world will be that judgment. Te dominant means they only concern themselves with logical conclusions. The work they do and the hobbies they have will revolve around a logical conclusion. INTJ and ISTJ might enjoy that something in the end has to have a scientific reasoning or final right and wrong measured out, but they don't have to. Also, ENTJ and ESTJ will just generally be much more obviously social than INTJ or ISTJ
> 
> For the Introverted Judging:
> These will be similar to the other introverts as they are all reserved. I__P are also prone to problems with intersubjectivity. This comes down to a matter of what is introverted. If the Feeling is introverted then it is a matter of hiding feelings from the world and wearing a mask or presenting an acceptable face to the world. When Thinking is introverted it becomes a matter of thinking about thinking and constantly not wanting to have a final decision. Fi deals with having different emotions where Ti deals with not wanting anything to do with emotions. ISTP is one of the most masculine types and INFP is one of the most feminine types.
> 
> 
> 
> On Masculinity and Femininity and Jung:
> Jung is someone who analyzed over 80,000 dreams and studied many cultures. His work is based on connecting the similarities of cultures. Many archetypes appear as sort of foundational to mankind. Part of this is the role of men and women. Sensing and Thinking are more often male attributes and Intuition and Feeling are more often female attributes. STs are the most masculine and NFs are the most feminine. Thinking and Feeling are more-so very strongly attached to male and female respectively. Women who have thinking as the superior function come across as very manly.
> 
> From Psychological Types
> Te
> "In my experience this type is found chiefly among men, since, in general,
> thinking tends more often to be a dominant function in men than in
> women. When thinking dominates in a woman it is usually associated with
> a predominantly intuitive cast of mind."
> 
> Fe
> "As feeling is undeniably a more obvious characteristic of feminine
> psychology than thinking, the most pronounced feeling types are to be
> found among women."
> 
> Se
> "This type—the
> majority appear to be men—naturally does not think he is at the “mercy”
> of sensation."
> 
> Fi
> "It is principally among women that I have found the predominance of
> introverted feeling."
> 
> It's something I mentioned for Question 1, but I felt like it needed a little bit of explaining.


----------

